# Un dolore che non passa mai si gestisce meglio se diventa fisico



## newbie (28 Ottobre 2014)

ciao a tutti

non sono nuova di qui, ho già scritto tempo fa, ma  con un nick diverso, che ho dovuto cambiare quando il mio partner ha  scoperto che rendevo di dominio pubblico i fatti suoi. Credo tuttavia  che anche lui poi si sia iscritto e abbia scritto qsa. Per questo non  farò menzione nè del mio vecchio nick, nè della storia nei suoi  particolari...che cmq non servono perchè alla fine poco cambia dall'una  all'altra. 

Brevemente, tradita da poco più di 6 mesi, dopo una  relazione ultradecennale "pulita", ma in crisi da qualche mese per  stress personali dei singoli componenti che avevano minato la qualità  della vita di coppia.  
La relazione parallela è durata una decina di  giorni, poi gli sono venuti i sensi di colpa e me lo ha confessato. Con  l'altra si vedono ancora sporadicamente per esigenze lavorative e  purtroppo l'ho dovuta vedere anch'io. L'altra sa che so, eppure non ha  smesso di provarci. 

Con il mio compagno ho passato veramente  degli anni bellissimi. Mi sono innamorata di lui per il suo continuo  preoccuparsi degli altri e perchè aveva un sogno che sta tentando di  realizzare nonostante i limiti della famiglia d'origine. Abbiamo una  visione del mondo (di com'è, d come dovrebbe essere, di come  affrontarlo) comune, ma ci siamo poi evoluti prendendo strade opposte e  quindi acquisendo competenze diverse (il che è d'aiuto nella vita di  tutti i giorni: io non sa fare questo, ma lo sai fare tu). In tutti  questi anni, io ho trovato 1 solo altro uomo che mi ha tentata. Gli  piacevo e mi piaceva e il mio compagno era lontano per qualche mese.  Nessuno di noi due però ci ha mai provato esplicitamente. Credo che lui,  semplicemente, abbia avuto rispetto per il mio status di  "impegnata/innamorata" e per il mio ragazzo (che pure non conosceva).  Rispetto che ha mantenuto pure quella sera in cui ero sbronza come una  capra e mi ha dovuta portare a casa praticamente in braccio. Non che lui  fosse sobrio, ma almeno camminava  Adesso che so cos'è il tradimento,  cosa significa, il dolore che porta per entrambe le parti (e forse  anche per la terza, non lo so, ma francamente non m'interessa), vorrei  sussurargli solo "grazie"....
Di contro, il mio compagno non è stato  così fortunato: ha confidato la nostra crisi ad una donna che ha ben  pensato di approfittare della situazione per scoparsi uno che le  piaceva. A lui devo riconoscere il fatto di aver rifiutato le sue  avances (anche fisiche) per 2 mesi, a lei che cmq in quei due mesi lui  abbia mantenuto un atteggiamento amichevole e quindi ambiguo. A lui non  perdono il dolore che sto provando. A lei il tentativo (fallito) di  sminuirmi intellettualmente ai suoi occhi. Ad entrambi la mancanza di  rispetto nei miei confronti.
A chi sostiene che lei non mi ha mancato  di rispetto perchè non me ne doveva non conoscendomi, lo prego di  soprassedere: lo ha detto pure lei ed è una giustificazione che non  condivido e che -scusate la franchezza- considero dettata da una  stupidità di fondo: ci diamo tanta boria come "esseri umani" e poi  provochiamo volontariamente dolore ad un terzo solo per soddisfare un  bisogno per il quale Federica Amica o Luigino Zucchino vanno altrettanto  bene?  Se la vostra coscienza è a posto con questa giustificazione,  buon per voi. Io mi sento in colpa se uno sconosciuto dimentica il cell  sul tavolo del bar e io non gli corro dietro per restituirlo. Il mondo è  bello perchè è vario.  

Noi come coppia abbiamo sempre pensato  di essere indipendenti: abbiamo mantenuto ognuno il suo gruppo di amici,  ognuno i suoi interessi. Invece questo terremoto mi ha fatto capire  quanto fossi dipendente -se non da lui- quanto meno dal nostro rapporto:  la sicurezza di avere cmq un porto sicuro, una "casa" dove poter essere  me stessa, poter dire quello che mi passava nella testa senza filtri,  un abbraccio sicuro e pulito quando serviva. Quando ero con lui,  semplicemente, chiudevo fuori il mondo ed entravo nel mio Eden. 
Per  lui era lo stesso. Non avendo avuto esperienze pregresse, ogni tanto ci  chiedevamo se le sensazioni che provavamo quando eravamo l'uno nelle  braccia dell'altro non fossero dovute all'altro per se stesso, ma alla  situazione in sè e si sarebbero verificate indipendentemente da chi  fosse l'individuo abbracciato. Ora lui sa che ciò che provi durante un  abbraccio, un bacio o un amplesso dipendono anche dalla persona con cui  ti stai rapportando. Io, al momento, lo so solo per sentito dire. 

Questo  terremoto mi ha destabilizzato dalle fondamenta. Il tempo che passa non  solo non ha aiutato, ma sta facendo cadere l'illusione che "il tempo  cura ogni ferita". Man mano aumentano le cose che non riesco più a fare  con lui, poichè so che le ha fatte anche con lei. Compreso a letto. Devo  costantemente mantenere il controllo del mio corpo, per non fargli  capire che anche solo baciarlo adesso mi fa schifo, visto che ha  infilato la lingua in una vagina, tra l'altro affetta da una MST, che  ora stiamo curando entrambi.....i signori, nei loro incontri, non  avevano usato il profilattico nei preliminari e così lui si è infettato.  All'ospedale gli hanno detto che fare il tampone uretrale non serviva  perchè il rapporto era stato protetto, ma io ho insistito perchè lo  facesse lo stesso. Purtroppo nel frattempo, anche noi avevamo avuto i  nostri bei preliminari non protetti, e così...eccoci qui, sotto  antibiotico da mesi..
Quando ho provato l'opzione "lasciarsi andare e  non pensare a niente" mi venivano dei flash di loro due e scoppiavo in  lacrime in punto in bianco. Quindi, ora, preferisco controllarmi. La  qualità dei rapporti è ovviamente peggiorata in termini emotivi. 

Ora  sono passati mesi, ne abbiamo parlato e riparlato. Analizzate le cause,  cercate delle soluzioni, provato a metterle in pratica. 
Ma siamo  lontani, abbiamo perso complicità. Devo sempre stare attenta a quello  che dico o a quello che faccio perchè potrebbe essere inteso come una  forma di mancanza di fiducia o di controllo o un voler rivangare la  storia. E lo stesso deve fare lui...Nelle conversazioni quotidiane  bisogna stare attenti alle parole che si usano, alle città che si  citano, agli amici di cui si parla..perchè il cervello può far partire  un collegamento con quell'evento e riportare in superficie (ma non alla  bocca) un pensiero che cmq lavora sempre in background. Tutto ciò fa  schifo e mi fa salire dentro una rabbia tremenda. Però, poichè non è  giusto che dopo così tanti mesi io lo tormenti ancora come le prime  settimane, ma poichè d'altra parte non ho i mezzi per gestire questo  dolore psicologico, ecco che gli ho trovato un canale d'uscita: quando  solo sola sbatto la testa, i pugni, le gambe contro il muro. Quando c'è  anche lui in casa, poichè le pratiche di cui sopra sono rumorose,  m'incido la pelle in zone non visibili. Piango, in silenzio, poi tutto  passa. Fino alla prossima volta. Per me è l'equivalente di fumare una  sigaretta: fa complessivamente male, ma in quel momento mi fa stare  bene, quindi lo faccio. A differenza della sigaretta però, non faccio  del male anche agli altri col mio fumo passivo. 
Ovviamente non lo sa  nessuno, perchè se fai queste cose sei una persona debole o (peggio)  via di testa. Mentre se fumi sei una persona normale, con un vizietto.

Quando  decidete di tradire, di confessare o di provarci con una persona  impegnata, pensate, anche se non è un problema vostro, che dall'altra  parte può non esserci una persona forte come lo sareste voi nella  medesima situazione. 

Il trauma ci ha cambiati e ha cambiato il  nostro modo di rapportarci l'uno con l'altra e viceversa. Lui sta  facendo e ha fatto tutto ciò che era in suo potere per dimostrarmi che  possiamo farcela. Io, più semplicemente, penso che non valga più la pena  investire in questo rapporto quanto ci ho investito in passato, perchè  ora il rapporto è sporco (anzi, infetto...letteralmente), così come lo è  il mio compagno.
Mi ama, lo attraggo fisicamente, mi proteggerebbe  da ogni cosa, sarebbe un padre fantastico e una persona con cui varebbe  la pena invecchiare (almeno per me). Ma lo amo ogni giorno un po' di  meno. Senza rancore, senza odio, con molto affetto e con la stessa  attrazione fisica che provo da sempre. Se ci fosse un modo per veicolare  l'Amore, giuro, lo veicolerei verso di lui, perchè razionalmente  sarebbe la scelta più saggia. Ma non c'è.   
Saremmo stati felici  insieme. E dubito troverò un'altra persona con cui condividere e che al  contempo mi completi così. Il fatto di essere cresciuti insieme penso  abbia dato molto al nostro rapporto. Ormai sono cresciuta e cio che è  non si cambia.


----------



## Palladiano (28 Ottobre 2014)

newbie ha detto:


> ciao a tutti
> 
> non sono nuova di qui, ho già scritto tempo fa, ma con un nick diverso, che ho dovuto cambiare quando il mio partner ha scoperto che rendevo di dominio pubblico i fatti suoi. Credo tuttavia che anche lui poi si sia iscritto e abbia scritto qsa. Per questo non farò menzione nè del mio vecchio nick, nè della storia nei suoi particolari...che cmq non servono perchè alla fine poco cambia dall'una all'altra.
> 
> ...


brutta storia, mi dispiace. Purtroppo non a tutti riesce di ricostruire. a te evidentemente no. Ma non ho capito se vivete ancora assieme.
certo che fare sesso con un'altra donna senza proteggersi (e proteggerti) fa veramente ma veramente incazzare.

Non so quanti anni tu abbia, ma non farti influenzare dal timore di non trovare un "altro". la vita è piena di sorprese brutte ma anche belle.
fatti forza e smetti di sbattere la testa al muro. meglio se fumi piuttosto.


----------



## ivanl (28 Ottobre 2014)

Per la tua salute fisica e mentale, lascialo...non avete figli, mi par di capire. Tanto e' evidente che non ti fidi e non lo ami piu'. Farsi del male non e' una via d'uscita, e' una patologia e pure pericolosa


----------



## FataIgnorante (28 Ottobre 2014)

newbie ha detto:


> Però, poichè non è  giusto che dopo così tanti mesi io lo tormenti ancora come le prime  settimane, ma poichè d'altra parte non ho i mezzi per gestire questo  dolore psicologico, ecco che gli ho trovato un canale d'uscita: *quando  solo sola sbatto la testa, i pugni, le gambe contro il muro. Quando c'è  anche lui in casa, poichè le pratiche di cui sopra sono rumorose,  m'incido la pelle in zone non visibili. Piango, in silenzio, poi tutto  passa.* Fino alla prossima volta. Per me è l'equivalente di fumare una  sigaretta: fa complessivamente male, ma in quel momento mi fa stare  bene, quindi lo faccio. A differenza della sigaretta però, non faccio  del male anche agli altri col mio fumo passivo.
> Ovviamente non lo sa  nessuno, perchè se fai queste cose sei una persona debole o (peggio)  via di testa. Mentre se fumi sei una persona normale, con un vizietto.


Un consiglio spassionato. Parlane con qualcuno del campo. Se questa tua pratica c'è solo da poco tempo sei ancora in grado di poter recuperare a livello mentale il danno che hai e stai subendo.
Non è più il momento di pensare alle tue corna in sè, ma a te stessa.


----------



## FataIgnorante (28 Ottobre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> Per la tua salute fisica e mentale, lascialo...non avete figli, mi par di capire. Tanto e' evidente che non ti fidi e non lo ami piu'. Farsi del male non e' una via d'uscita, e' una patologia e pure pericolosa


Appunto! E fallo di corsa!


----------



## Spider (28 Ottobre 2014)

*Ad entrambi la mancanza di  rispetto nei miei confronti.
A chi sostiene che lei non mi ha mancato  di rispetto perchè non me ne doveva non conoscendomi, lo prego di  soprassedere: lo ha detto pure lei ed è una giustificazione che non  condivido e che -scusate la franchezza- considero dettata da una  stupidità di fondo: ci diamo tanta boria come "esseri umani" e poi  provochiamo volontariamente dolore ad un terzo solo per soddisfare un  bisogno per il quale Federica Amica o Luigino Zucchino vanno altrettanto  bene?  Se la vostra coscienza è a posto con questa giustificazione,  buon per voi. Io mi sento in colpa se uno sconosciuto dimentica il cell  sul tavolo del bar e io non gli corro dietro per restituirlo. Il mondo è  bello perchè è vario.  

*

parole sante e benedette.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (28 Ottobre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> Per la tua salute fisica e mentale, lascialo...non avete figli, mi par di capire. Tanto e' evidente che non ti fidi e non lo ami piu'. Farsi del male non e' una via d'uscita, e' una patologia e pure pericolosa


quoto ivanl.
Appartengo anch'io alla schiera dei traditi, e condivido e comprendo molte delle cose che hai scritto, lo so è doloroso.
Ma non approvo il tuo modo di scaricare la tensione, non esiste nulla che ti gratifichi, che ti rassereni un po', che ti faccia stare anche solo temporaneamente un po' meglio senza dover ricorre a pratiche autolesioniste ?


----------



## lolapal (28 Ottobre 2014)

newbie ha detto:


> ciao a tutti
> 
> non sono nuova di qui, ho già scritto tempo fa, ma  con un nick diverso...


Ciao e bentornata! 
Mi ricordo molto bene la tua storia...
Mi dispiace molto che non siete riusciti a recuperare, non è sempre facile e non è sempre scontato.
Quello che mi preoccupa molto è il tuo autolesionismo: credo che tu debba parlarne con qualcuno esperto. 
Io ti leggo una donna molto forte di carattere, tu ti stai forzando molto per stare in questo rapporto, ma forse non è la strada giusta per te.
Non perdere di vista te stessa per un ideale di coppia che forse non è reale e non lo sarà mai. Non punire te stessa perché non riesci ad accettare che quello che hai scelto come compagno possa sbagliare nella vita, pensi di aver sbagliato tu scegliendolo? Scusa se sono diretta, magari le mie sono illazioni. Parlane con qualcuno estraneo emotivamente e che ti può aiutare su questo procurarti dolore fisico. Qui con noi puoi sfogarti quanto vuoi, non cancellarti, leggi anche gli altri che fa sempre bene sapere che non si è soli. Ma l'autolesionismo è un campanello d'allarme molo forte...
Fai qualcosa per te stessa. Dai! Forza!


----------



## JON (28 Ottobre 2014)

newbie ha detto:


> Man mano aumentano le cose che non riesco più a fare  con lui, poichè so che le ha fatte anche con lei.
> 
> Ma siamo  lontani, abbiamo perso complicità. Devo sempre stare attenta a quello  che dico o a quello che faccio...
> 
> ...


Ma nel frattempo cosa hai deciso?

Comunque, molto pesante come storia. Dispiace. Il tuo senso di perdita è troppo intenso e domina qualsiasi tentativo di "aggiustare" alla meno peggio quella storia. Il tuo carattere poi, alla o tutto o niente, mio porta a pensare che difficilmente sarai in grado di modificare il percorso che, nelle frasi di cui sopra, sembra inevitabile.


----------



## Apollonia (28 Ottobre 2014)

Cara Newbie, ti abbraccio forte!
Ho provato tutto quello che tu descrivi e capisco molto bene cosa stai provando.
Per quanto mi riguarda, a parte il forte dimagrimento, non ho avuto atteggiamenti autolesionisti.
Ti prego, curati. E amati. Non lasciarti andare. 
Non vale la pena stare così male per una persona infantile ed egoista.


----------



## Vincent Vega (28 Ottobre 2014)

Il tuo sfogo è un urlo infinito di un dolore che non saprei lenire.
Lo ami sempre meno, ti fa schifo baciarlo, ti fai del male per sentire la vita che ti sembra sfuggire.

Posso dirti che è davvero un peccato che un amore come il tuo sia stato buttato al vento. Probabilmente, conoscendoti, lui sapeva che questa cosa ti avrebbe distrutto. 
Ha sbagliato 4 volte: 
1) nel tradirti (e vabbè)
2) nel confessartelo: parli di una cosa di 10 giorni. Evidentemente per lui è stato niente, una curiosità legata alla mancanza di esperienza. Beh, confessartelo è stato un atto inutile, visto che si deve presumere che poteva intuire come avresti reagito.
3) nel non mettere in atto qualsiasi accorgimento per far si che tu non venissi mai a sapere. Eh già, perchè anche se non fosse stato il minchione di cui al punto 2, a questo punto tu lo avresti scoperto causa MST
4) nel non comprendere quello che stai vivendo. Perchè se ti tagli, se soffri così tanto, c'è qualcosa che non quadra se lui non se ne accorge.

Sarò sincerò: la tua storia mi pare già finita. Tu avresti bisogno della macchina del tempo, che ti riporti a prima del suo errore. Ma non esiste.

Vivi la tua vita: il dolore che ti porti dentro non si allevierà certo se decidete di alzare il livello della scommessa, sposandovi o avendo dei figli. 

Ah: non pensare che "non esisterà altro uomo bla bla bla". Sciocchezze.
Io la mia ex l'ho tradita. Adesso convive con un altro uomo che la adora. Io le volevo bene, ero stato il suo primo tutto (lei 17, io 21...e così per oltre 8 anni), ma in cuor mio sapevo che non saremmo stati felici. Meritavamo entrambi la felicità. E, pare, che l'abbiamo trovata.


----------



## Stark72 (28 Ottobre 2014)

Sensazioni che conosco benissimo, la differenza è che io me ne sono andato praticamente subito e mi sono sottoposto alla tortura psicologica di una vacanza insieme (da incubo) solo per non far male ai nostri figli.
La differenza principale però sta nel fatto che avevo una tale rabbia e sentivo che la testa mi andava talmente per la tangente, che ho subito chiesto aiuto ad un professionista con il quale in 6 mesi mi sono rimesso in piedi e ho maturato convinzione e consapevolezza.
La convinzione e la consapevolezza che ci sono cose che non tutti possono superare e che non tutti vogliono superare.
Non è da cattivoni il fatto di NON volere passare sopra a certe cose. Ci facciamo degli autoricatti morali, spesso per educazione, o per una "malsana" ma soprattutto malriposta bontà d'animo.
Non è un gioco, non ci si può fottere bellamente della persona che si ha accanto per fottersi (letteralmente) un'altra persona.
Fatti aiutare, fallo assolutamente.


----------



## Horny (28 Ottobre 2014)

Cara,
Credo di capire come ti senti.
non puoi stare con lui ora.
Perché per starci ti devi fare del male fisico.
scegli te stessa!


----------



## newbie (28 Ottobre 2014)

Viviamo insieme. 
D'altronde, come ho scritto, lo amo ogni giorno un  po' di meno. Ma ancora lo amo. Non l'ho ancora lasciato perchè spero che  prima di rendermi conto che non lo amo più, riusciamo a fare il  miracolo. Ma ci spero sempre meno. Un giorno mi sveglierò con la  consapevolezza che è tutto finito. Oppure -perchè no?- avrà lui questa  consapevolezza. E quel giorno, e solo quel giorno, ci lasceremo. Fino ad  allora, voglio continuare a godere di ogni suo abbraccio, di ogni  carezza, ogni attenzione. Perchè, paradossalmente, quelle cose mi fanno ancora stare bene. Cominciano a farmi male quando si scende troppo nel "fisico". 



Palladiano ha detto:


> brutta storia,  mi dispiace. Purtroppo non a tutti riesce di ricostruire. a te  evidentemente no. Ma non ho capito se vivete ancora assieme.
> certo che fare sesso con un'altra donna senza proteggersi (e proteggerti) fa veramente ma veramente incazzare.
> 
> Non so quanti anni tu abbia, ma non farti influenzare dal timore di non  trovare un "altro". la vita è piena di sorprese brutte ma anche belle.
> fatti forza e smetti di sbattere la testa al muro. meglio se fumi piuttosto.


Se  cominciassi a fumare mi sentirei una fallita del tutto. I fumatori (non  me ne voglia la categoria) puzzano. Non ne voglio al mio fianco nè  voglio esserlo io. Quello che faccio mi occupa meno tempo, non mi  costringe ad uscire dalla pizzeria a -40 C solo per farmi una cicca, non  allontana le persone da me e non dà il cattivo esempio.  E' solo  questione di punti di vista il cosa è meglio o peggio.

Così come è  questione di punti di vista il proteggersi. Per proteggersi dalle MST  dovresti indossare il profilattico appena hai l'erezione ed evitare  qualsiasi contatto (diretto e indiritto) con le secrezioni genitali  finchè il tuo pene è "nudo". Ma poichè la maggior probabilità di  infettarti ce l'hai con la penetrazione, la gente si limita a  proteggersi durante la penetrazione. E così han fatto loro e ho fatto io  con lui.    



Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> quoto ivanl.
> Appartengo anch'io alla schiera dei traditi, e condivido e comprendo molte delle cose che hai scritto, lo so è doloroso.
> Ma non approvo il tuo modo di scaricare la tensione, non esiste nulla  che ti gratifichi, che ti rassereni un po', che ti faccia stare anche  solo temporaneamente un po' meglio senza dover ricorre a pratiche  autolesioniste ?


Non funziona così. Ci sono molte cose che mi fanno stare bene: correre  sui pattini, la palestra, il lavoro...Ma quando la voglia di urlare, il  bisogno di sfogarti ti prende alle 2 del mattino non puoi certo andarti a  fare una pattinata. Perlomeno non dove abito io.  E allora cosa fai?  per un po' soffochi il problema. A volte passa da solo. Altre volte  semplicemente non passa e senti il bisogno interiore di farlo passare il  prima possibile o sai che esploderai. 



lolapal ha detto:


> Ciao e bentornata! :smile:
> . Non punire te stessa perché non riesci ad accettare che quello che hai  scelto come compagno possa sbagliare nella vita, pensi di aver  sbagliato tu scegliendolo?


Non ho sbagliato io scegliendolo.  Non accetto che lui abbia sbagliato. Perchè lui era il mio eroe, perchè è  stato perfetto ogni giorno per 15 anni. Tanto che spesso mi sono  sentita io, col mio carattere debole e timoroso, inadeguata a lui. Non  ero preparata al fatto che lui potesse sbagliare.  
Dal mio punto di  vista, io non mi sto punendo. Incanalo la rabbia, che è diverso. Una  punizione fa male ed è qualcosa cui ci si tenta di sottrarre, quello che  faccio io mi dà sollievo. 
Lo so che è sbagliato e che dovrei parlarne "con uno bravo", come si dice dalle mie parti. Ci avevo pensato. Ma 
1) i costi sono proibitivi per chi non ha uno stipendio fisso
2)tra lavoro, studio e cure parentali mi rimane libera la domenica e la sera...
Il  lavoro cmq non sarà più un problema tra poco: negli ultimi mesi ho  mostrato una evidente scarsa produttività, dubito mi rinnoveranno. 



Apollonia ha detto:


> Cara Newbie, ti abbraccio forte!
> Ho provato tutto quello che tu descrivi e capisco molto bene cosa stai provando.
> Per quanto mi riguarda, a parte il forte dimagrimento, non ho avuto atteggiamenti autolesionisti.
> Ti prego, curati. E amati. Non lasciarti andare.
> Non vale la pena stare così male per una persona infantile ed egoista.


Ti ringrazio...anzi, vi ringrazio tutti

Mi rendo conto che da  come parlo posso apparire completamente chiusa al dialogo e pronta a  scartare qsi consiglio. D'altra parte vi uso come momento di sfogo.  Quindi ogni post che scrivo qui subisce inevitabilmente il bias del  momento di depressione in cui scrivo. Questo non vuol dire che in altri  momenti, pur non scrivendo, non rimugini su quanto ho letto. Quindi  grazie e scusate per il tono che uso.


----------



## disincantata (28 Ottobre 2014)

Io anche alle due di notte sveglierei lui, , causa di tutto il tuo malessere, costringendolo ad ascoltarmi. 

Per  nessun motivo al mondo devi continuare a farti del male.

Non c'e' nessuno al mondo (FIGLI a parte) che meriti le  nostre lacrime ed Il  nostro dolore.

Non avete figli, l'unico tuo problema,  serio, e' vedere se ti rinnovano il contratto o cercare un nuovo lavoro.

CHI TE lo fa fare di dormire insieme ad uno che ti fa schifo toccare?

Mollalo appena puoi. SOPRATTUTTO non fare figli con lui e non sposarlo.  MI dispiace.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (28 Ottobre 2014)

Non voglio sminuire o semplificare quanto ti è successo, anzi è gravissimo. Però ci sono dei però grandi come balene.

La strada che segna il percorso di vita di una persona è costellata di buche, ostacoli, imprevisti: malattie, omissioni, lutti, errori, leggerezze, sottovalutazioni, inesperienze. Figuriamoci quella di una coppia, in cui le interazioni e le combinazioni di errori aumentano a livello esponenziale. Fa parte della vita purtroppo. Quale immane tradimento subisce un bambino primogenito che si trova improvvisamente affiancato da un fratellino nel catalizzare le attenzioni della mamma?

Quello che ti/vi è successo è sicuramente grave, spiacevole, immeritato: è un grosso colpo, ma altrettanto grave è la tua reazione autodistruttiva. Domandati se la tua reazione è proporzionata all'azione: non è questione di forza d'animo. 

La tua debolezza nel tagliuzzarti e picchiare la testa contro il muro non è meno grave della sua debolezza di essersi fatto tentare.


----------



## Trinità (28 Ottobre 2014)

Quando scrivi "Ma ancora lo amo" per me è già risolto tutto.
L'amore è più forte pure del tempo.
Se veramente lo ami, lo puoi riavere e puoi riavere Te stessa.
Poi se l'amore predicato è come una fetta di mortadella dal macellaio allora è meglio abbatterlo questo traditore! 

Trinità, il traditore!


----------



## Divì (28 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Non voglio sminuire o semplificare quanto ti è successo, anzi è gravissimo. Però ci sono dei però grandi come balene.
> 
> La strada che segna il percorso di vita di una persona è costellata di buche, ostacoli, imprevisti: malattie, omissioni, lutti, errori, leggerezze, sottovalutazioni, inesperienze. Figuriamoci quella di una coppia, in cui le interazioni e le combinazioni di errori aumentano a livello esponenziale. Fa parte della vita purtroppo. Quale immane tradimento subisce un bambino primogenito che si trova improvvisamente affiancato da un fratellino nel catalizzare le attenzioni della mamma?
> 
> ...


Quoto.

Non vorrei essere dura, visto che condivido molti passaggi del post iniziale, ma aggiungo che quella che la nostra amica sta vivendo e' una ferita narcisistica insanabile, ed e' una reazione infantile, appunto sproporzionata all'entita' dell'offesa subita. E lo dice una che capisce cosa sia quell'offesa.

Il punto e' - come dice Stark - che se non puoi sopportare lasci e nessuno potra' mai dire nulla sulla tua scelta. Trasformare se stessi in una statua di dolore mortifera e' solo un modo per far pagare a lui di essere un idolo con i piedi d'argilla.

E' la richiesta di risarcimento, dove il risarcimento sara' il dolore di lui che riconosce il tuo e non puo' sanarlo.

Se non riesci ad uscire da questa spirale (lasciando o superando) potrai solo star sempre peggio e raggiungere il risultato di distruggere le vite di entrambi, a meno che lui non decida per te e ti lasci, portando con se' il carico che TU avrai reso enorme, dei suoi sensi di colpa.

Mi dispiace tanto.


----------



## Eratò (28 Ottobre 2014)

newbie ha detto:


> ciao a tutti
> 
> non sono nuova di qui, ho già scritto tempo fa, ma  con un nick diverso, che ho dovuto cambiare quando il mio partner ha  scoperto che rendevo di dominio pubblico i fatti suoi. Credo tuttavia  che anche lui poi si sia iscritto e abbia scritto qsa. Per questo non  farò menzione nè del mio vecchio nick, nè della storia nei suoi  particolari...che cmq non servono perchè alla fine poco cambia dall'una  all'altra.
> 
> ...


Bentornata.Me la ricordo la tua storia e la tua sofferenza...Eri lucida e razionale mentre la raccontavi ma la rabbia si leggeva ad ogni singola riga, l'hai tenuta dentro quella rabbia per troppi mesi sperando di seppelirla allo scopo di ricostruire ma sulla rabbia è impossibile ricostruire...Allontanati da lì,prendi tempo per te stessa, piangi, sfogati, vivi la tua rabbia e il tuo dolore liberamente fino a quando non si esauriranno....una volta esauriti saprai cosa fare.Hai una nebbia di sofferenza davanti e la strada non la trovi....quando la nebbia sparirà la risposta arriverà da sola.Per quanto riguarda l'autolesionismo hai bisogno del aiuto di uno specialista che ti sosterrà in tutto il tuo percorso.In bocca al lupo


----------



## net (28 Ottobre 2014)

Ciao, newbie... mi dispiace molto per la brutta situazione in cui ti trovi. Credo che l'autolesionismo non sia tanto un modo per far del male a sè stessi, anche perchè già di male te ne è stato fatto tantissimo, ma un modo per dominare le proprie reazioni, uno sfogo per non esplodere con l'altro. Ti preoccupi di non soffocarlo come all' inizio, di non ossessionarlo... ma di contro ferisci te stessa, quando ora come ora dovresti solo pensare al tuo benessere. Secondo me dovresti smettere di preoccuparti di lui e pensare solo a ciò che può far bene a te. E se rivangare ancora, chiedere, controllare ciò che lui dice e fa ti fa stare meglio, fallo. Tu sei la tua priorità, non lui. Quando avrai guarito te stessa, lui potrà forse tornare ad esserlo. Intanto ti abbraccio forte.


----------



## Apollonia (28 Ottobre 2014)

newbie ha detto:


> Non ho sbagliato io scegliendolo.  Non accetto che lui abbia sbagliato. Perchè lui *era il mio eroe, perchè è  stato perfetto ogni giorno per 15 anni. Tanto che spesso mi sono  sentita io, col mio carattere debole e timoroso, inadeguata a lui. Non  ero preparata al fatto che lui potesse sbagliare. *
> Dal mio punto di  vista, io non mi sto punendo. Incanalo la rabbia, che è diverso.


Il neretto avrei potuto scriverlo io. Ho proprio usato la parola eroe. Per poi, mesi dopo, ridimensionarlo a soldato semplice.
 Newbie, il superamento di un tradimento e' assimilato al lutto. E l'elaborazione del lutto ha delle fasi che bisogna attraversare e superare. La rabbia è una di queste fasi, e non va incanalata, va sfogata. Come? Urlando, spaccando i piatti, madonnando in giapponese, fai come vuoi, ma va sfogata. Poi stai meglio. E poi ritorna. E allora la sfoghi di nuovo. Non costringi te stessa a non urlare. Sveglialo in piena notte, e digli che stai male, digli quello che vedi e quello che pensi. Perché lo vuoi proteggere?


----------



## newbie (28 Ottobre 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Perché lo vuoi proteggere?


perchè io ho avuto le mie colpe
e perchè lui è la mia roccia, non voglio che affondi.


----------



## Apollonia (29 Ottobre 2014)

newbie ha detto:


> perchè io ho avuto le mie colpe
> e perchè lui è la mia roccia, non voglio che affondi.


Il tradimento è una scelta.
Tu non hai colpe nel tradimento. Casomai hai responsabilità nella incomunicabilità con il tuo compagno.
Non usare energie per tenete a galla lui. Lui affonderà comunque, prima o poi. Solo se riuscirai a perdonare veramente, potrà galleggiare.
 Usa le energie per te stessa!!!!
So che la psicoterapia e' costosa. Se vuoi ti passo qualche titolo di libro o qualche sito che ti potrebbe aiutare. Se vuoi, scrivimi in mp.
Cura la tua anima! O  come ti direbbe la mia psico, prenditi cura della bambina che c'è in te, che sta soffrendo, e consolala un pochino.
Ti abbraccio!


----------



## Palladiano (29 Ottobre 2014)

newbie ha detto:


> perchè io ho avuto le mie colpe
> e perchè lui è la mia roccia, non voglio che affondi.


forse non è più la tua roccia e deve prenderne atto per quanto dura. e forse tu non hai affatto bisgno di una roccia cui aggrapparti. 
battute a parte (il fumare), il tuo incanalare la rabbi in gesti autolesionistici lo capisco benissimo perché lo faccio anche io. credo che dipenda dal carattere estremamente esigente verso se stessi quasi che quel che di sbagliato accade nella nostra cerchia sia colpa nostra.

se potessi andare via di casa per un po' come ha fatto stark, potrebbe esserti di aiuto.


----------



## Stark72 (29 Ottobre 2014)

Quoto Apollonia.
Mettitelo davanti e travolgilo di rabbia e sdegno.
Se riesci ad essere dura e tagliente senza mai offenderlo a parolacce ma "smerdandolo" con i contenuti, dopo starai ancora meglio. Probabilmente non avrà nemmeno il coraggio di replicare.


----------



## Apollonia (29 Ottobre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> forse non è più la tua roccia e deve prenderne atto per quanto dura. e forse tu non hai affatto bisgno di una roccia cui aggrapparti.
> battute a parte (il fumare), il tuo incanalare la rabbi in gesti autolesionistici lo capisco benissimo perché lo faccio anche io. credo che dipenda dal *carattere estremamente esigente verso se stessi quasi che quel che di sbagliato accade nella nostra cerchia sia colpa nostra.*
> 
> se potessi andare via di casa per un po' come ha fatto stark, potrebbe esserti di aiuto.


Se si è esigente verso se stessi, si pretende il meglio da se', che non vuol dire farsi male. Il farsi male e' autolesionismo, non è amore verso se stessi.


----------



## Palladiano (29 Ottobre 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Se si è esigente verso se stessi, si pretende il meglio da se', che non vuol dire farsi male. Il *farsi male e' autolesionismo, non è amore verso se stessi*.


certo che è così, ma ci sono certi aspetti vagamente patologici che portano all'autolesionismo. infatti io non ho detto che farsi male sia segno di amore verso se stessi ma di essere eccessivamente esigenti verso se stessi.
a me è successo e credo che dipenda da questa durezza con sè. almeno per me.


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Ottobre 2014)

Seguo un pò quello che hanno detto President e Divì.
Conosco l'autolesionismo. Conosco l'abbraccio caldo e consolante che si sente, dopo, il sonno profondo che sopraggiunge, l'abbandono. La sottile soddisfazione di vedere il tratto rosso che appare. Che permane nei giorni, e ricorda.
Ed è, sì, l'impossibilità di sfogare in altro modo, l'impossibilità di fare uscire dolore e rabbia. L'unica alternativa a soffocare, quando non riesci a respirare,  e l'aria viene risucchiata in grossi sorsi convulsi.
Ed è punizione verso se stessi. Ed è punizione verso l'altro. Lo è. Sottile e contorta, ma lo è.

E non ne vuoi uscire, pare. Perchè, e credimi lo capisco, cercare di stare bene, o lasciando, o ricominciando davvero rinunciando ad aggrapparsi alla rabbia e al dolore, richiede molte, molte più energie, e coraggio, e sforzo, e determinazione, che prendere la lametta. E perchè quando stai male, male davvero, nessuno ti chiede certi sforzi. Appena cominci a stare meglio, giusto un filo, il timore è che il primo che passa dica subito "bene, ora stai bene, basta piagnucolare e vai a spaccare quella catasta di granito. Alla fine non stavi così male, no?".
E perchè se pure un giorno ti senti un filo meglio, arrivano certi pensieri contorti... ma se sto meglio, forse ero debole e sbagliata a stare male? Se sto meglio, quel dolore non aveva senso? No no, devo tornare a stare male. Solo così avrà un senso.

Qualcosa del genere.

La psicoterapia non costa necessariamente. Vai dal medico di base, e fatti fare una impegnativa -urgente- per una visita psichiatrica. Da me il ticket è 30 euro. Nella prima visita valuterete se ti serve più lo psichiatra, lo psicologo, entrambi. Da quel momento, le visite sono 20 euro l'una. 
Se sei in difficoltà economiche, puoi avere l'esenzione totale (ergo, gratis).
Non è costosa. Rigettare la possibilità senza cercare la strada è un modo come un altro per esprimere la tua volontà di rimanere in quella situazione, dolorosissima, che tuttavia ti fornisce al momento una soddisfazione che la possibilità di stare bene non ti dà. Non è una critica. Assolutamente. Da me poi, come potrebbe esserlo?
E' ciò che penso leggendoti (anche io ricordo bene la tua storia)

Questi passi NON ti richiedono sforzi emotivi, non ti richiedono il tentativo di stare bene "da sola". Puoi vederli come un dovere che hai verso te stessa. Anche senza la speranza che possano migliorare le cose. Tu comincia a fare questo passo.

Se noti, non ho detto nulla su di lui e su di voi. Anche se penso che, come traditore, lui si sia comportato "splendidamente" rispetto alla media dei traditori, non c'è scritto da nessuna parte che uno debba perdonare. Se uno non ce la fa, non ce la fa. Quello lo vedrai in seguito. Dopo. Quando avrai cominciato a curarti, magari. E andrà come andrà.

In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Apollonia (29 Ottobre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Seguo un pò quello che hanno detto President e Divì.
> Conosco l'autolesionismo. Conosco l'abbraccio caldo e consolante che si sente, dopo, il sonno profondo che sopraggiunge, l'abbandono. La sottile soddisfazione di vedere il tratto rosso che appare. Che permane nei giorni, e ricorda.
> Ed è, sì, l'impossibilità di sfogare in altro modo, l'impossibilità di fare uscire dolore e rabbia. L'unica alternativa a soffocare, quando non riesci a respirare,  e l'aria viene risucchiata in grossi sorsi convulsi.
> Ed è punizione verso se stessi. Ed è punizione verso l'altro. Lo è. Sottile e contorta, ma lo è.
> ...


Quoto tutto, tranne la parte sull'autolesionismo, che, per fortuna, non conosco.
Ciao Nausy!


----------



## Apollonia (29 Ottobre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> certo che è così, ma ci sono certi aspetti vagamente patologici che portano all'autolesionismo. infatti io non ho detto che farsi male sia segno di amore verso se stessi ma di essere eccessivamente esigenti verso se stessi.
> a me è successo e credo che dipenda da questa durezza con sè. almeno per me.


Sono d'accordo con te. Ma come giustamente sottolinei tu, è patologico,  e come tale va curato.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (29 Ottobre 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te. Ma come giustamente sottolinei tu, è patologico,  e come tale va curato.


Finché non trovi qualcosa per cui lottare, ti accontenti di qualcosa contro cui lottare. E sei costretto a ricorrere a delle cure.


----------



## newbie (29 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Mollalo appena puoi. SOPRATTUTTO non fare figli con lui e non sposarlo.


Tranquilla, al momento non ho intenzione di passare allo step "figli".  Anche volendo, sarebbe da incoscienti, visto che la ginecologa mi ha  fatto una testa sulle necessità (per il feto) di debellare la MST prima  di pensare a qsi gravidanza...In ogni caso non sono una 40enne alle  soglie della menopausa con un castrato desiderio di maternità. Quindi,  no problem. 



Divì ha detto:


> Quoto.
> 
> Non vorrei essere dura, visto che condivido molti passaggi del post  iniziale, ma aggiungo che quella che la nostra amica sta vivendo e' una  ferita narcisistica insanabile, ed e' una reazione infantile, appunto  sproporzionata all'entita' dell'offesa subita. E lo dice una che capisce  cosa sia quell'offesa.
> 
> ...


Dire ad un autolesionista "quello che fai è sproporzionato" è come dire  ad un anoressico "mangia perchè i bambini del terzo mondo muoiono di  fame". Se è sproporzionato, posso saperlo solo io perchè solo io so i  miei trascorsi, prima di lui e con lui.  Lo so anch'io che esistono  donne picchiate, stuprate, vendute, uccise, ecc. Al confronto, quello  che è successo a me che vuoi che sia.  Lo so anch'io. So pure che è  indice di immaturità emotiva: non ho maturato altre "armi" per  combattere il dolore, uso quelle che ho. Ho avuto un'unica relazione in  tutta la mia vita, relazione nella quale sono cresciuta come in un  giardino di fiori e uccellini a primavera. Che armi avrei dovuto/potuto  sviluppare?

Lui non sa che sono "una statua di dolore mortifera". Sono ben attenta a  cosa faccio e dove lo faccio. Il perchè lo faccio è, appunto, perchè  non deve sapere che sto ancora male. I sensi di colpa li ha da solo e  diventano più opprimenti ogni volta che lei gli scrive, ogni volta che  il risultato del tampone è positivo e bisogna cominciare un nuovo ciclo  di antibiotici, ogni volta che si dice "vuoi pizza stasera?" "non si può  perchè c'è da pagare il medico" (il suo "passatempo" è arrivato a  costare quasi 800 euro ad oggi). 
Ma io su nessuna di queste cose ho potere.  


Stark72 ha detto:


> Quoto Apollonia.
> Mettitelo davanti e travolgilo di rabbia e sdegno.
> Se riesci ad essere dura e tagliente senza mai offenderlo a parolacce ma  "smerdandolo" con i contenuti, dopo starai ancora meglio. Probabilmente  non avrà nemmeno il coraggio di replicare.


E qui mi riaggangio al perchè non deve sapere che sto ancora male, di  cui sopra. Non lo deve sapere, non deve conoscere la mia rabbia perchè
a) ha cmq sensi di colpa irrisolti di suo
b) non è giusto rompere i coglioni alla gente dopo mesi dall'evento. Ci  sono ben altri problemi: il lavoro, le cose da pagare, genitori malati,  ecc. Lo misi in croce a sufficienza nei primi mesi, ora il problema è  solo mio. 
c) lui ha un limite di sopportazione. Quando io ho dato sfogo alla mia  rabbia rendendolo partecipe della stessa, ho sempre superato questo  limite, oltre il quale incomincia il rinfaccio delle colpe reciproche  che lo hanno portato a fare quello che ha fatto. 
d) esprimere questa rabbia, dopo così tanti mesi, significherebbe dare  importanza ad una persona che di importanza NON NE DEVE AVERE.


----------



## Apollonia (29 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Finché non trovi qualcosa per cui lottare, ti accontenti di qualcosa contro cui lottare. E sei costretto a ricorrere a delle cure.


Esatto!


----------



## zanna (29 Ottobre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Finché non trovi qualcosa per cui lottare, ti accontenti di qualcosa contro cui lottare. E sei costretto a ricorrere a delle cure.





Apollonia ha detto:


> Esatto!


Esatto si ma che giramento di coglioni però :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## newbie (29 Ottobre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Seguo un pò quello che hanno detto President e Divì.
> Conosco l'autolesionismo. Conosco l'abbraccio caldo e consolante che si  sente, dopo, il sonno profondo che sopraggiunge, l'abbandono. La sottile  soddisfazione di vedere il tratto rosso che appare. Che permane nei  giorni, e ricorda.
> Ed è, sì, l'impossibilità di sfogare in altro modo, l'impossibilità di  fare uscire dolore e rabbia. L'unica alternativa a soffocare, quando non  riesci a respirare,  e l'aria viene risucchiata in grossi sorsi  convulsi.
> Ed è punizione verso se stessi. Ed è punizione verso l'altro. Lo è. Sottile e contorta, ma lo è.
> ...


meriti una risposta a parte, seppur breve
hai ragione, non ne  voglio uscire. O meglio, aspiro ad uscirne da sola, pur nella  consapevolezza di non avere le competenze per farlo. Questo solo per il  fatto di dimostrare a me stessa che su qualcosa ho ancora potere. E' nel  momento in cui capirò che la situazione è fuori controllo, che cercherò  aiuto. Probabilmente lo è già ora, ma non lo ho capito. 
E, in ogni caso, al momento nessuno deve percepire il mio disagio. 

Ti  ringrazio per i consigli sul ticket ecc. Al momento è una questione di  tempo, più che di soldi. Quando avrò tempo, sarà una questione di soldi,  ma quelli si trovano più facilmente del tempo. E per allora, spero di  aver smesso di spendere soldi in tamponi cervicali. 

Lui non si è  comportato splendidamente. Lui non ha tradito perchè attratto da  un'altra. Cercata, voluta, scopata e poi "ops, ma in realtà tesoro amo  te, aspetta che faccio di tutto per riconquistarti" 
Lui ha tradito  perchè avevamo un problema, dal suo punto di vista non percepivo il suo  disagio o tentavo di trovare ad esso soluzioni che lui non condivideva. E  ammetto che per me "andava tutto bene...sì, alti e bassi, ma chi non li  ha". Non vedevo la situazione cosi tragica. 
Ha tradito per rendere  il disagio interno alla coppia manifesto. Avrebbe potuto tradirmi con  ragazze più "del suo tipo", specie dal punto di vista  emotivo/caratteriale. Nel qual caso le avrebbe cercate e corteggiate e  ci sarebbe stata volontà di sosituirmi. Invece con questa non avrebbe  mai costruito una relazione...e nemmeno una trombamicizia. Non c'è stato  sforzo verso il tradimento. C'è stata una serie di eventi concomitanti a  cui lui non si è sottratto.
E la reazione a tutto questo non è "meglio no? allora è meno grave"
La  reazione (almeno la mia) è "cazzo, allora può succedere altre mille  volte. Perchè basta che una qsi si cali le mutande in un momento in cui  ritieni che abbiamo un problema che io non sto ascoltando, e allora ci  stai?"



X Apollonia (scusa se non quoto direttamente):
l'autolesionismo è patologico. 
Mi  pare fossi tu ad aver detto di aver subito un forte dimagrimento.  Immagino non sia dipeso da un'accelerazione nel metabolismo, ma ad un  rifiuto del cibo in qualche misura. Ma mangiare è indispensabile per il  nostro corpo: non mangiando ti sei procurata un disagio fisico (che  immagino permanga ora sotto forma di smagliature). Il tuo disagio si è  reso manifesto anche agli altri, il mio no..questa, dal mio punto di  vista, l'unica differenza. Abbiamo solo incanalato il rifiuto della  situazione in modi diversi.


----------



## newbie (29 Ottobre 2014)

x apollonia 
(scusa, te lo avrei scritto via mp, ma non ho capito come si mandano)
come accennavi in un post precedente...grazie, i consigli sui libri da leggere sono sempre ben accetti


----------



## Apollonia (29 Ottobre 2014)

newbie ha detto:


> x apollonia
> (scusa, te lo avrei scritto via mp, ma non ho capito come si mandano)
> come accennavi in un post precedente...grazie, i consigli sui libri da leggere sono sempre ben accetti


ok. Appena posso ti mando un mp.


----------



## Lucrezia (29 Ottobre 2014)

newbie ha detto:


> E qui mi riaggangio al perchè non deve sapere che sto ancora male, di  cui sopra. Non lo deve sapere, non deve conoscere la mia rabbia perchè
> a) ha cmq sensi di colpa irrisolti di suo
> b) non è giusto rompere i coglioni alla gente dopo mesi dall'evento. Ci  sono ben altri problemi: il lavoro, le cose da pagare, genitori malati,  ecc. Lo misi in croce a sufficienza nei primi mesi, ora il problema è  solo mio.
> c) lui ha un limite di sopportazione. Quando io ho dato sfogo alla mia  rabbia rendendolo partecipe della stessa, ho sempre superato questo  limite, oltre il quale incomincia il rinfaccio delle colpe reciproche  che lo hanno portato a fare quello che ha fatto.
> d) esprimere questa rabbia, dopo così tanti mesi, significherebbe dare  importanza ad una persona che di importanza NON NE DEVE AVERE.


Ciao newbie. Io sono stata autolesionista per diversi anni, e sì, è vero che sembra faccia stare meglio trasferire il dolore e la rabbia sul piano fisico, forse anche perchè ci sono momenti della vita in cui sembra che tutto sfugga al controllo, e allora l'unica certezza, l'unica cosa su cui si può imprimere una forma di rassicurante controllo è proprio il corpo. Ma il motivo per cui devi ricorrere a questo è che ritieni di non poter dare sfogo alla tua rabbia attraverso il canale più ovvio. Forse anche, provo a indovinare ma magari mi sbaglio, farti del male, oltre a farti sfogare, ti permette di punirti nel caso in cui, da qualche parte in fondo, forse pensi di avere una colpa, di non meritarti di essere amata o di non averlo ascoltato o non so che. Stai vivendo reprimendoti e fingendo, quindi è ovvio che la tua valvola si sfogo si rivolga altrove; il problema è che non funziona. Non risolve il problema, perchè l'unico modo di risolvere il problema è essere completamente onesta, con te stessa e con lui.
a) Non ha importanza se lui ha dei sensi di colpa. Questo è un suo problema. Se tu davvero vuoi ricostruire, saprai (oppure, sappi) che è completamente impossibile costruire qualsiasi cosa avendo come fondamento la menzogna. La menzogna la crei fingendo che le cose vadano meglio di quello che sono, sottoponendoti a quelle che chiamerei delle sedute di tortura sessuali che ti fanno schifo, non dicendo come ti senti.
b) Esisti anche tu. E hai lo stesso diritto di stare bene che ha lui. Se ti sacrifichi in questo modo per la sua pace mentale lo odierai per sempre; e se anche lui fosse ingannato in superficie dal tuo comportamento, istintivamente non può che percepire qual è la verità dei fatti. Quindi nessuno ci guadagna.
c) Anche tu hai un limite di sopportazione. Quando scoprirai qual è, non solo non ci sarà futuro per voi, ma tu sarai in pezzi in un modo da cui sarà molto, molto più difficile tornare indietro.
d) Non si tratta solo di lei, lei forse è il meno. Non si tratta di dare importanza a lei ma a te, e a voi. Reprimerti e obbligarti a fare cose che non vuoi fare è un atto di disrispetto nei confronti sia tuoi sia di lui. Le persone che amiamo a maggior ragione meritano la verità, soprattutto perchè, vuoi o non vuoi, ad un certo punto viene fuori. Meglio che venga fuori adesso, quando si può ricostruire, che fra dieci anni, dopo aver sprecato una vita a soffocare la rabbia e arrivati ad un punto in cui non c'è più niente da salvare. Ti giuro che capisco come ti senti, o almeno, credo di capirti, se mai è possibile per chiunque capire mai completamente un'altra persona. Ed è proprio per questo che dico che questa gestione della situazione vi rovinerà entrambi. Per questo ti domando se in realtà, onestamente, invece di salvare la relazione tu non stia in realtà cercando di arrivare ad un punto di rottura tale da far sì che possiate separarvi senza alcun rimpianto. Ti abbraccio


----------



## ivanl (29 Ottobre 2014)

Newbie, io ancora non capisco il perche' tu continui questa relazione che ti porta soltanto dolore; il fatto che tu non abbia completamente smesso di amarlo non ha senso...non e' che uno lascia quando il serbatoio dell'amore e' zero...dici di amarlo sempre meno, basta questo. Fatti del bene, ricomincia la tua vita daccapo.


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Ottobre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> Newbie, io ancora non capisco il perche' tu continui questa relazione che ti porta soltanto dolore; il fatto che tu non abbia completamente smesso di amarlo non ha senso...non e' che uno lascia quando il serbatoio dell'amore e' zero...dici di amarlo sempre meno, basta questo. Fatti del bene, ricomincia la tua vita daccapo.



Sì.

Il dubbio è.

Lontano da lui, starebbe bene?
Non perchè lui è l'uomo della sua vita o cose del genere.

Ma. Il tradimento ha scatenato questo malessere. Non è detto che sia la causa unica e che, allontanato il protagonista del malessere, il malessere scompaia.
Sono disturbi neurologici che possono essere scatenati da svariati eventi traumatici, ma che poi, magari, ahimè, sopravvivono anche dopo aver rimosso la causa scatenante. Perchè in realtà, appunto, è un disturbo. Una malattia. Che va curata a prescindere.


----------



## ivanl (29 Ottobre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sì.
> 
> Il dubbio è.
> 
> ...


D'accordissimo e l'ho scritto subito. Resta il fatto che, per me, continuare questa storia non le fa certo bene...Rimuovere la causa puo' essere il primo passo


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Ottobre 2014)

Io mi sono chiesta un paio di cose leggendo sto 3d.
Anche più di un paio...
La prima è questa: una persona soffre, ok... ha evidentemente un vissuto che ha avuto effetti sulla propria autostima, sull'amore per sè... ok.
Arriva a procurarsi del male fisico con una certa regolarità.
Dico con una certa perchè un paio di pugni e capocciate a muro li ho dati pure io e penso anche altri qui.
Procurarsi dolore, non mutilarsi.
Farsi dei tagli e sbattere la testa a muro procura dolore, ma tagliare e far uscire sangue è diverso.
A parte il fatto che, sicuramente, il procurarsi danni e dolore ha tutto un significato ecc. ma non sono un'esperta e non ci entro...

Il fatto è che la nostra ragazza qui(a proposito, benvenuta), come tutti quelli che lo fanno, lo fa di nascosto.
Posso sbagliarmi ma non è neanche la prima volta.
Usare la lametta è una pratica diffusa tra le adolescenti che praticano autolesionismo: mi butto a indovinare... piedi?
Il resto del corpo può capitare che si veda... specie se si stanno facendo spesso visite mediche; i piedi... basta un paio di calzini e dire di aver freddo... 
Il dolore che uno si causa libera endorfine, le endorfine entrano in circolo e ne sopiscono anche altri...
E', anche, una sorta di droga fatta in casa, oltre a tutto il simbolismo ed il significato di cui hanno parlato altri.
Oltre ad UN significato di cui non è stata fatta menzione ma che purtroppo esiste: ci si causa un danno visibile per dimostrare l'esistenza di uno invisibile causato da altri. 
Un po' come se, sapendo con certezza chi è l'autore di un omicidio ma non avendo le prove da produrre per inchiodarlo, ne costruissimo una.
Comprensibile, umanamente, ma profondamente sbagliato eticamente. 
Come tutte le droghe, anche quelle che si assumono per curare un dolore, può dare assuefazione.
Anche a distanza di anni, si può essere tentati di ricaderci.
E ... lei non accenna, mai, di avere intenzione di smettere in questa pratica nè di esserne spaventata.
Anzi, ha diversi motivi, a suo dire, per continuarla.
Per cui le cose che mi chiedo sono due:
1) se ha mai pensato quale sia la condizione per smettere di causarsi lesioni e dolore
2) se ha intenzione di smettere davvero, raggiunta quella condizione
e sto parlando di condizioni possibili...
a prescindere dal resto, perchè di storie nella vita ne possiamo avere diverse, invece di vita ne abbiamo una sola.
Quindi ragazza... fai un bel respiro e prendi atto che quello che stai facendo NON VA BENE e NON SERVE A NULLA.
Altro che sigaretta fuori dal locale, io fumo ma mica lo faccio di nascosto, sai?
Lo so anche io che faccio una cazzata, ma me ne assumo la responsabilità e non do mica la colpa a nessuno.
La stronza che si fa del male sono io.
Tu invece ti stai facendo a pezzettini, dai comunque la colpa ad un'altra persona ma alla fine manco glielo dici perchè... lo sai anche tu che non è quello il punto.
Fatti aiutare, per favore.
Per quello che possiamo anche qui...
Vai dal tuo medico, fagli vedere cosa ti sei fatta... non succede nulla, ma magari ti può aiutare.
Non dire che non hai tempo: non vuoi, hai paura che ti facciano smettere.
Per favore, invece, provaci.


----------



## banshee (29 Ottobre 2014)

*...ti capisco...*

ciao Newbie, come te anche io sono nuova del forum...o meglio, sono "un'intrusa"... la mia infatti non è una storia di tradimento (perlomeno che io sappia, chiaro), ma semplicemente un amore enorme ma malato che è durato anni: anni di meravigliosi alti e terribili bassi. Sono incappata nel forum e leggo qui le storie di altri per capire come andare avanti dopo la separazione...l'esperienza di chi ce l'ha fatta, di chi soffre e si impegna, mi sta aiutando.

Ti capisco perché a me capita che tutti intorno mi dicano: ma guarda è meglio così, ma se ne esce, ma ti rifai una vita, sei fortunata che non ci hai fatto i figli, dai che sei giovane (ho 32 anni), ma hai fatto bene a lasciarlo, ma se ora era così figurati dopo..e bla bla bla. 

Per carità, tutto giusto, tutto bello, tutto un sacco vero ma... e se uno non ce la fa? e se uno si sente che gli manca il respiro? che non riesce a chiudere tranquillamente? che fa?

Per questo ti scrivo, anche se non posso capire cosa tu stia passando perché, ripeto, non ho subito un tradimento (che io sappia, sottolineo) perché mi ha colpito tantissimo una tua frase (che non sono capace a citare)... non tutti ce la fanno. Già, è vero. Io so perfettamente cosa significa, a volte credo di non farcela, che non ce la farò, che ci rimarrò "sotto" a questo dolore. 
quindi scusami, il mio commento è poco utile ai fini della tua vicenda dolorosa.. per questo non dico nulla sui fatti né sul tuo autolesionismo (che spero tu possa assolutamente e al più presto interrompere, e quoto chi ti dice di cercare aiuto)...ma vorrei darti un abbraccio virtuale.

E mi scuso con tutti gli utenti traditori/traditi per la mia intrusione, ma sappiate che leggere le vostre storie di "rinascita" mi aiuta molto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Ottobre 2014)

banshee ha detto:


> ciao Newbie, come te anche io sono nuova del forum...o meglio, sono "un'intrusa"... la mia infatti non è una storia di tradimento (perlomeno che io sappia, chiaro), ma semplicemente un amore enorme ma malato che è durato anni: anni di meravigliosi alti e terribili bassi. Sono incappata nel forum e leggo qui le storie di altri per capire come andare avanti dopo la separazione...l'esperienza di chi ce l'ha fatta, di chi soffre e si impegna, mi sta aiutando.
> 
> Ti capisco perché a me capita che tutti intorno mi dicano: ma guarda è meglio così, ma se ne esce, ma ti rifai una vita, sei fortunata che non ci hai fatto i figli, dai che sei giovane (ho 32 anni), ma hai fatto bene a lasciarlo, ma se ora era così figurati dopo..e bla bla bla.
> 
> ...


Non ti devi scusare, non sei un'intrusa e non saresti neanche l'unica che scrive qui senza avere nulla a che fare con un tradimento. Quindi benvenuta e non farti problemi. Ciao


----------



## banshee (29 Ottobre 2014)

*grazie ....*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non ti devi scusare, non sei un'intrusa e non saresti neanche l'unica che scrive qui senza avere nulla a che fare con un tradimento. Quindi benvenuta e non farti problemi. Ciao


 grazie mille!!


----------



## ipazia (29 Ottobre 2014)

newbie ha detto:


> Tranquilla, al momento non ho intenzione di passare allo step "figli".  Anche volendo, sarebbe da incoscienti, visto che la ginecologa mi ha  fatto una testa sulle necessità (per il feto) di debellare la MST prima  di pensare a qsi gravidanza...In ogni caso non sono una 40enne alle  soglie della menopausa con un castrato desiderio di maternità. Quindi,  no problem.
> 
> 
> Dire ad un autolesionista "quello che fai è sproporzionato" è come dire  ad un anoressico "mangia perchè i bambini del terzo mondo muoiono di  fame". Se è sproporzionato, posso saperlo solo io perchè solo io so i  miei trascorsi, prima di lui e con lui.  Lo so anch'io che esistono  donne picchiate, stuprate, vendute, uccise, ecc. *Al confronto, quello  che è successo a me che vuoi che sia.  Lo so anch'io. So pure che è  indice di immaturità emotiva: non ho maturato altre "armi" per  combattere il dolore, uso quelle che ho. Ho avuto un'unica relazione in  tutta la mia vita, relazione nella quale sono cresciuta come in un  giardino di fiori e uccellini a primavera. Che armi avrei dovuto/potuto  sviluppare?*
> ...


Ciao 

ti è successa una cosa gravissima invece, a mio parere. 

In termini assoluti sì, è un nulla...se ti confronti con l'assoluto del dolore, il tuo è un piccolo nulla, perso in tantissimi altri piccoli nulla che non hanno il minimo peso e la minima sostanza. Inesistenti. Indifferenti. Nascosti. Invisibili. Inutili.

Ma uscire dall'assoluto e relativizzare il dolore. Allora il tuo ha una portata indicibile. Ti opprime. Ti toglie il fiato. Ti schiaccia. Non ti permette di vedere altro all'orizzonte. E tutto intorno. 

E, nella terra di mezzo fra assoluto e relativo ci si dibatte. Cercando una strada, una spiegazione, un piccolo piccolissimo perchè, che dia un senso, un segno e un orientamento. 

E lì in mezzo cresce la rabbia sorda e silenziosa. Introiettata. E annegata. Nelle piccole consolazioni della quotidianità. 
Un abbraccio, un bacio, una carezza. Una piccola attenzione che ridia un senso di esistenza. 
E sembra davvero che il senso ci sia. E si riprende per un attimo a respirare. 

Poi lei torna. E stringe. E non ci sono gesti a ridare quel segno. Un po' di calore. Un filo di pace e di quiete. Un sentire che dia un segno di esistere. E allora i gesti ce li autoproduciamo. E il segno è di nuovo lì. Una piccola consolazione. 
Ma è una grande consolazione. Che questa non dipende da nessuno. Viene direttamente da dentro. 

E' potere. Su se stessi e sugli altri. Un potere che calma. Rimette la prospettiva in equilibrio. 

E capisco che non debba sapere. Che nessuno debba sapere. Il segreto è stringente. Abbraccia. Culla. E nel segreto si esiste come particolarità. In quel segreto, in quel silenzio assordante ci si può ancora riconoscere come esseri unici e speciali. Il segreto è un rifugio. E il silenzio la serratura. La rabbia protegge. E diventa quasi curativa. 

E' una forza, quella rabbia. Sostiene. E tenerla nel segreto la rende ancor più feroce. Una presenza protettiva. Nascosta agli occhi di chiunque. E quella rabbia feroce scalda. Silenziosa. Si nasconde dietro allo sguardo. Nessuno sa.
Ma lei c'è. E' lì. Pronta. Forse per non intervenire mai. Ma è pronta a scattare. Ogni tanto esce, si affila i denti.

E' una presenza che non lascia mai soli. Fa compagnia. Insieme al dolore. Fisico od emotivo poco conta. Si intersecano. Cambiano le esplicitazioni. 

Che non è il dolore. Il dolore è solo un percorso. Uno fra i tanti. Ma il più immediato. E anche il più a portata di mano. 
Semplice, veloce e paradossalmente indolore. 

Ma quella rabbia, tutta rivolta a te stessa, una presenza imprescindibile al tuo sostentamento...è anche un grosso rischio. 
E' una parte di te. Della tua forza. Sei tu. Anche in quello. 

E' un rischio perchè quella rabbia ingloba, inghiotte, fagocita. 
E non è il dolore a essere mortifero. 
Il dolore è vita. Pulsante. E' sangue. Caldo. 

La rabbia introiettata è mortifera. 
Non perchè uccide. La rabbia non uccide.

E' mortifera perchè porta morte. Nel giardino che hai descritto. 

Tieniti il tuo dolore. Lasciati anche coccolare se vuoi. 

Ma lascia andare la rabbia se puoi. Quando puoi. E' lei, che sembra tanto potente la tua migliore alleata, nel segreto, che toglie energia...a te e a tutto ciò che ti circonda. 

In ogni caso...è la tua strada. Cerca di non cadere troppo in profondità nel segreto. E nel giudizio. 

Che il tuo potere è anche in quella rabbia. Ma non soltanto.


----------



## disincantata (29 Ottobre 2014)

banshee ha detto:


> ciao Newbie, come te anche io sono nuova del forum...o meglio, sono "un'intrusa"... la mia infatti non è una storia di tradimento (perlomeno che io sappia, chiaro), ma semplicemente un amore enorme ma malato che è durato anni: anni di meravigliosi alti e terribili bassi. Sono incappata nel forum e leggo qui le storie di altri per capire come andare avanti dopo la separazione...l'esperienza di chi ce l'ha fatta, di chi soffre e si impegna, mi sta aiutando.
> 
> Ti capisco perché a me capita che tutti intorno mi dicano: ma guarda è meglio così, ma se ne esce, ma ti rifai una vita, sei fortunata che non ci hai fatto i figli, dai che sei giovane (ho 32 anni), ma hai fatto bene a lasciarlo, ma se ora era così figurati dopo..e bla bla bla.
> 
> ...



Benvenuta.:up:


----------



## Apollonia (29 Ottobre 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ti è successa una cosa gravissima invece, a mio parere.
> 
> ...


Ti aspettavo. Meravigliosa come sempre.


----------



## Fantastica (29 Ottobre 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Ti aspettavo. Meravigliosa come sempre.


Io invece sarò pessima. 
Questo treddì mi soffia addosso aria artica. Sembra di stare alla Giudecca in mezzo a due anime morte, sepolte nel ghiaccio del loro mare d'odio, che adoperano la loro residua vitalità per continuare a farsi del male.


----------



## ipazia (29 Ottobre 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Ti aspettavo. Meravigliosa come sempre.


Ciao Apollonia 



Fantastica ha detto:


> Io invece sarò pessima.
> Questo treddì mi soffia addosso aria artica. Sembra di stare alla Giudecca in mezzo a due anime morte, sepolte nel ghiaccio del loro mare d'odio, che adoperano la loro residua vitalità per continuare a farsi del male.


Ciao Fantastica

Perchè pessima?

E hai ragione. La rabbia è aria artica.
E per liberarsene...bisogna attraversarla. 

E poterla dire. Ed esplicitare. Che trovi una via per uscire. Proprio per seppellire la sua vitalità residua.

Negarla. Perpetrare il segreto in cui si autogenera è darle nutrimento. 

Svelarla. Portarla fuori. Come ha fatto Newbie è un piccolo passo  per riconoscerla. Sollevare anche solo per un momento il velo del segreto, è un piccolo passo per riprendersi. E liberarsi.

E resta necessario fermarsi e vivere anche quel ghiaccio e quell'odio. Seppellire i fantasmi. 
In pace. 

Poi si può ricominciare. 
Ma senza aver lasciato andare in pace, portandoseli vicini, quei fantasmi. Andare oltre è un'illusione.  

Io credo Fantastica, che per rinascere si debba morire. 
O almeno questo è quello che la mia esperienza mi ha insegnato.


----------



## newbie (29 Ottobre 2014)

Ringrazio ancora tutti per il supporto, l'incoraggiamento a non fare  quello che voglio fare, la comprensione di chi ci è passato. 
Ma  proprio chi ci è passato dovrebbe sapere che se l'impulso a non farlo  non parte dal sè, nemmeno Gesù Cristo redivivo riuscirà a persuaderti. 

ovvio  che non voglio uscirne. questo l'ho già detto. Per lo meno non ora. Se  lo volessi, se non mi desse più fastidio che la cosa venisse allo  scoperto, cercherei rimedio. Per ora no. 


Sfogarsi in altro  modo? be', per esempio...sarebbe veramente di sollievo rispondere ad una  delle telefonata di lei e urlarle "BASTA ROMPERE I COGLIONI!! non  gliene frega niente a nessuno se tu adesso ti senti a disagio, vuoi  rimanere sua amica, vuoi che lui ti parli, pensi che lui sia una bella  persona perchè non ti ha illuso, pensi che sia uno stronzo perchè non ti  caga più, vuoi dare consigli perchè capisci che io sto soffrendo e lui  non si sta occupando di me...BASTA! ECLISSATI, SPARISCI, EMIGRA.

Si,  sarebbe di gran sollievo. Però non si può. Perchè poverina è anche lei  vittima della situazione, perchè bisogna mantenere buoni i rapporti di  lavoro, perchè bisogna ignorarla, perchè tanto non servirebbe a niente  perchè il cambiamento parte da dentro di noi e altre aminità  psico-filosofiche del genere. 

Odio la psico-filosofia da bar. 

Dopo un pomeriggio passato di pessimo umore, mi sono fatta 16 km coi pattini...ho un mal di gola tremendo, ma va meglio. 

Cmq,  no, non uso lamette e lascio in pace i miei piedi. evito il rischio di  cicatrici perenni in zone che possono essere visibili (è dura  giustificare dei calzini al mare o in piscina). E conto i giorni in modo  tale che il giorno della visita medica non ci siano segni. 
Pensavo,  per una questione di correttezza, di dirlo al primo controllo medico  per la donazione di sangue. Tanto è tenuto al segreto professionale. Ma  finchè sono sotto antibiotici il problema non si pone. 

L'umore  di stasera è piuttosto diverso da quello dei post precedenti. Vorrei  scusarmi se a tratti appaio petulante. So di essere emotivamente  immatura. Non ho avuto bisogno di crescere negli ultimi 15 anni e quindi  non l'ho fatto.  Dovrei farlo adesso, ma mi rifiuto di farlo nella  speranza di svegliarmi da un brutto sogno. A volte penso che avrei  bisogno che sopravvenisse un ostacolo, un dolore più grande, per  smuovere questa situazione: o torno a vivere del tutto, o soccombo del  tutto. Entrambi gli scenari sarebbero migliori di quello attuale.

Perchè  non lo lascio? ho meditato alcune motivazioni, che mi rendo conto  alcuni potranno ritenere discutibili o tristi. Ma partono tutte dal  presupposto di fare, egoisticamente, quello che ritengo meglio per me:
1) non ho una stabilità economica tale da poter vivere da sola
2) non accetto che 15 anni si cancellino con una scopata 
3)  mi rifiuto di dar ragione alla signora, la quale gli disse, con aria  navigata "eh, quando accadono queste cose, il rapporto è finito" (il che  sottointendeva, ovviamente, "tanto vale che stai con me")
4)quando  sto con lui e facciamo le cose che appartengono solo a noi (cioè quelle  che non ha fatto con la signora), obiettivamente, sto bene. cazzo, se  sto bene! Quando fa la lotta col cane, mi prepara la cena, s'incazza  perchè ho perso il cell, tenta di tenermi sveglia durate quei mattoni di  film che si guarda lui...entro in un livello di pace dei sensi da far  concorrenza ad un drogato di oppio. Non è, sia chiaro, la stessa pace  dei sensi di 9 mesi fa, che era pulita, innocente e ingenua. Adesso è  una pace dei sensi effimera, melanconica perchè consapevole di essere  effimera, discontinua perchè cmq intervallata da picchi di nervosismo  dettati da improvvisi brutti pensieri. Il sesso mi crea problemi perchè  l'ha fatto con lei. Mi ha creato lo stesso turbamento, lo stesso senso  di schifo, dover attraversare quei luoghi nei quali sapevo che erano  stati anche loro. I vestiti che aveva addosso durante i loro  incontri...glieli ho fatti buttare.  Un bacio in ascensore è ok, è  nostro. Un bacio a labbra sfiorate è ok. La lingua in trachea sotto le  lenzuola...quello no, non è ok, quello mi fa schifo. Accarezzarsi la  mano durante i pasti mi fa schifo. e cosi via.

Il problema è che  speravo che la quantità di cose per cui provavo schifo diminuissero col  tempo e ritornassimo ad un rapporto "normale". Invece aumentano. Tipo,  per fare un esempio pratico: l'ho sempre saputo che durante i pasti la  signora gli sedeva di fronte accarezzandogli la mano. All'inizio però  non era tra le cose mi procuravano schifo (probabilmente perchè era  un'abitudine anche nostra e, immagino, comune a molte coppie). Ora lo è.  
Per questo sento di amarlo sempre meno, ma tuttavia di amarlo ancora.

Grazie per l'attenzione


----------



## Divì (29 Ottobre 2014)

newbie ha detto:


> Dire ad un autolesionista "quello che fai è sproporzionato" è come dire  ad un anoressico "mangia perchè i bambini del terzo mondo muoiono di  fame". Se è sproporzionato, posso saperlo solo io perchè solo io so i  miei trascorsi, prima di lui e con lui.  Lo so anch'io che esistono  donne picchiate, stuprate, vendute, uccise, ecc. Al confronto, quello  che è successo a me che vuoi che sia.  Lo so anch'io. So pure che è  indice di immaturità emotiva: non ho maturato altre "armi" per  combattere il dolore, uso quelle che ho. Ho avuto un'unica relazione in  tutta la mia vita, relazione nella quale sono cresciuta come in un  giardino di fiori e uccellini a primavera. Che armi avrei dovuto/potuto  sviluppare?


Io non ho affatto utilizzato il termine sproporzionato per paragonare il tuo dolore a quello di altri, la sproporzione che vedo e' tra il torto subito - che e' reale, e che nessuno nega - e il tipo di risarcimento che stai perseguendo, ancor piu' grave proprio perche' lui non ne conosce esattamente il profilo.

L'immaturita' emotiva: cosa ti fa credere che il dolore vada combattuto? Il dolore dell'anima e' sempre la conseguenza della rottura di un equilibrio, dovresti impiegare le tue energie per "riparare" te stessa, e ritrovare un nuovo equilibrio anziche' dispiegarle per gestire la rabbia attraverso l'autolesionismo che altro non e' che un modo per controllare una situazione che sfugge al tuo controllo.

Ma anche il controllo di se' attraverso il canale del dolore inflitto al corpo, come accade nell'autolesionismo, o nell'anoressia e cosi' magistralmente descritto da Lucrezia, e' una delle grandi illusioni, perche' noi non *abbiamo *un corpo, *noi siamo il nostro corpo. *Ecco perche' ho parlato di rappresentazione della tua ferita narcisistica, ecco perche' e' mortifera, ecco perche' devi farti aiutare. *Non puoi salvarti da sola, anche se pari convinta del contrario.*

Concordo con Nausicaa su tutto, in particolare che lo stai tradendo anche tu, visto che non affronti il problema tra voi in modo diretto.

Ricordo molto bene la tua storia, e sento anche io potente - come Ipazia - la rabbia che ti abita. 

Mi dispiace davvero per te, per voi. Ma sono convinta che vi dovreste lasciare. Ciononostante non credo che potrai fare a meno di affrontare il tuo autolesionismo. Le endorfine sono una droga davvero a buon mercato, e tra l'altro spesso sono il movente anche per chi tradisce.


----------



## Fantastica (29 Ottobre 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao Apollonia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non sono capace di esprimere compiutamente, come fai bene tu, un pensiero. Ho scritto che sono pessima, perché questo tipo di grido che è insieme fatto, sì, ma strozzato in gola e lì coccolato come un cancro, fa insorgere in me una vera ripugnanza. Voglio dire che non riesco a provare nessuna pietà per chi s'attorciglia nelle spire della propria idra velenosa. 
Perseo per sconfiggere Medusa adoperò uno scudo come specchio perché lei vi si vedesse riflessa. Io non dispongo di quello scudo, non sono difesa abbastanza per "trattare" con questo tipo di mostro. Ne ho un vero orrore, l'istinto immediato è la fuga da chiunque se lo porti addosso; non lo vedo come una maschera che si possa delicatamente levare per scoprire un volto. Lo vedo come un alien.


----------



## ipazia (29 Ottobre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non sono capace di esprimere compiutamente, come fai bene tu, un pensiero. Ho scritto che sono pessima, perché questo tipo di grido che è insieme fatto, sì, ma strozzato in gola e lì coccolato come un cancro, fa insorgere in me una vera ripugnanza. Voglio dire che non riesco a provare nessuna pietà per chi s'attorciglia nelle spire della propria idra velenosa.
> Perseo per sconfiggere Medusa adoperò uno scudo come specchio perché lei vi si vedesse riflessa. Io non dispongo di quello scudo, non sono difesa abbastanza per "trattare" con questo tipo di mostro. Ne ho un vero orrore, l'istinto immediato è la fuga da chiunque se lo porti addosso; non lo vedo come una maschera che si possa delicatamente levare per scoprire un volto. Lo vedo come un alien.




Ho capito.  

Io sento comprensione invece. 
Nè pietà nè ripugnanza. 

Comprensione sì, però. 
Nel senso etimologico del termine. Senza sentimento a riguardo. 

E quel grido strozzato, dalla rabbia, l'ho sentito nettamente. 
Poi è ridisceso. Ma c'è stato. 

Chissà se Newbie se ne è accorta. Lo spero. 

Ed è quello che mi ha colpito, perchè penso che il dolore e la sua esplicazione siano semplici conseguenze. 
Pericolose certo. Ma conseguenze.

Quella rabbia, che è potere su di sè e sull'altro. Nell'essere trattenuta e secretata. Nel silenzio. Nel non detto. Che in quel non dire, Newbie riprende in parte anche il potere sul marito. 

Questo mi colpisce. Sempre. La trovo una delle trappole più pericolose in cui si possa cadere. 

Quell'affermarsi negandosi, mi colpisce sempre come un pugno nello stomaco. 

E vedere, in tutto questo un grido, anche soffocato, lo trovo un provare comunque ad uscire dalle spire.
Che lei lo sa che da sola non può. Che ha bisogno di farsi aiutare. 

Ma la sensazione di potenza, è più forte, per ora, del sentire il bisogno di aiuto. 
E la ferita è ancora fresca. 

Ma adesso ho capito quello che intendevi.
E non lo trovo per niente pessimo, a dire il vero.

Che hai ragione. Non è una maschera che si può togliere. E neanche un alien però, a mio parere. 

E' una parte del sè che ha necessità di essere scoperchiata. Anche attraverso l'orrore. 
Ma anche ha bisogno di essere riflessa. Per poterla vedere. 

Vista. La si può affrontare. Poi delle possibilità...sono possibilità. E quando è in azione questa trappola qua, effettivamente è facile rimanere nelle spire di cui parlavi. 
E la conseguenza peggiore non è l'autolesionismo. 

Ma il perdersi in un deserto artico. E sprecare tempo e vita.


----------



## ipazia (29 Ottobre 2014)

newbie ha detto:


> Ringrazio ancora tutti per il supporto, l'incoraggiamento a non fare  quello che voglio fare, la comprensione di chi ci è passato.
> Ma  proprio chi ci è passato dovrebbe sapere che se l'impulso a non farlo  non parte dal sè, nemmeno Gesù Cristo redivivo riuscirà a persuaderti.
> 
> ovvio  che non voglio uscirne. questo l'ho già detto. Per lo meno non ora. Se  lo volessi, se non mi desse più fastidio che la cosa venisse allo  scoperto, cercherei rimedio. Per ora no.
> ...


newbie..io penso che tu ti stia concentrando su cose che ti portano fuori strada, rispetto al tuo centro. 

Quella rabbia che traspare quando scrivi ti dovrebbe dare il segno di dove sei. Ora.

L'autolesionismo rischia di diventare una scusa per non affrontarla. 
E sia chiaro, non sottovaluto il problema. Ma lo leggo come un sintomo di altro ben più profondo.

Quella non la puoi smettere a comando. Quella non la puoi sospendere prima di una visita o di un incontro di lavoro. Quella ci devi proprio passare attraverso. Ed è un percorso tuo. Soltanto tuo. 

Un aiuto, quando te lo permetterai...potrebbe essere un'opzione interessante. 

Direi vitale. Ma temo tu non senta, ora come ora.

Che quell'energia rabbiosa spinge avanti ma anche consuma dentro. E poi il prezzo che si paga è alto.


----------



## Divì (30 Ottobre 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> newbie..io penso che tu ti stia concentrando su cose che ti portano fuori strada, rispetto al tuo centro.
> 
> Quella rabbia che traspare quando scrivi ti dovrebbe dare il segno di dove sei. Ora.
> 
> ...


Quoto. E non aggiungo altro.


----------



## newbie (30 Ottobre 2014)

Effettivamente mi interessa poco "essere consumata dentro".

Non sono nata con un ideale di coppia, anzi....direi che non me ne è  proprio fregato nulla fino ai 20 anni...avevo ben altri progetti su cui  concentrarmi.

Poi le cose sono andate come sono andate e negli anni ho sviluppato  questo sogno di coppia ideale destinata a perdurare nei secoli e secoli,  questo sogno di "noi, solo noi" sulle note di Cotugno. 
Poi il sogno si è infranto e adesso non sarà mai più possibile  realizzarlo, con nessuno. Quindi l'ho abbandonato. Ho perso, ceduto il  testimone, vedetela un po' come vi pare. 
Ho un carattere per cui "o si fa perfetto o non si fa". Ora perfetto non potrò mai più.
 Adesso semplicemente ho il bisogno di ricominciare da capo con me  stessa. Morire e rinascere, come ha detto ipazia. Ma rinascere "pulita",  e questo non si può. Spero di aver reso comprensibile il senso di  impotenza che provo. 
Per questo la consunzione interiore non m'interessa. non ho un motivo reale per fermala. Quindi ben  venga.

Chi lo sa, forse dovrei tirar fuori dal cassetto i sogni di quando ero  bambina, sogni individuali in cui la presenza del maschio non solo non  era prevista, ma nemmeno voluta, se non come oggetto di svago  occasionale....ma non so, superati gli enta mi pare tardi per spolverare  vecchi sogni.

Concludo con una postilla, al fine di non apparire maleducata. Domani  torno a casa mia. In questi giorni ho potuto scrivere perchè avevo preso  dei giorni off dal lavoro per via dei miei. Tornando alla routine  quotidiana, durante il giorno non avrò tempo e la sera non sarò sola ed  inoltre usiamo lo stesso computer...Quindi molto probabilmente questo  sarà il mio ultimo post, almeno per un po.

Continuerò a leggere, tuttavia, come ho fatto questi mesi, dal lavoro, nelle pause caffè o nei momenti morti. 
Vi ringrazio per lo spazio, l'ascolto, la comprensione e anche la non-comprensione (si, fantastica, parlo con te  ). 

Per quanto possa apparire assurdo, considerando quello che (mi) faccio,  io non comprendo le persone che fumano. Queste persone che, in nome di  pochi attimi di serenità, coccolano e nutrono il loro cancro, inquinando  l'ambiente, avvelenando il prossimo col fumo passivo, gravando sulla  spesa sanitaria nazionale, puzzando, e facendo preoccupare parenti e  amici (alzi la mano il fumatore che non è mai stato incentivato a  smettere!)..... Vedi, è solo questione di punti di vista, o di vissuti  personali, il cosa si è in grado di capire, i panni di chi si è in grado  di mettere.  Io fuggo il fumatore come tu fuggi l'autolesionista. Io  sono solo più fortunata perchè il fumatore è manifesto.  

Arrivederci alla prossima.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Ottobre 2014)

banshee ha detto:


> ciao Newbie, come te anche io sono nuova del forum...o meglio, sono "un'intrusa"... la mia infatti non è una storia di tradimento (perlomeno che io sappia, chiaro), ma semplicemente un amore enorme ma malato che è durato anni: anni di meravigliosi alti e terribili bassi. Sono incappata nel forum e leggo qui le storie di altri per capire come andare avanti dopo la separazione...l'esperienza di chi ce l'ha fatta, di chi soffre e si impegna, mi sta aiutando.
> 
> Ti capisco perché a me capita che tutti intorno mi dicano: ma guarda è meglio così, ma se ne esce, ma ti rifai una vita, sei fortunata che non ci hai fatto i figli, dai che sei giovane (ho 32 anni), ma hai fatto bene a lasciarlo, ma se ora era così figurati dopo..e bla bla bla.
> 
> ...


Ciao e benvenuta, credo di capire da quale melma stai cercando di uscire, si può uscirne facendo forza sulla propria volontà che non è facile mantenere salda ma un passo alla volta si riesce. La tua storia di non tradimento può essere paradossalmente più dolorosa perché "gli alti e bassi" di una relazione malata sono devastanti e tocca uscirne prima possibile.


----------



## Dalida (30 Ottobre 2014)

newbie ha detto:


> Ringrazio ancora tutti per il supporto, l'incoraggiamento a non fare  quello che voglio fare, la comprensione di chi ci è passato.
> Ma  proprio chi ci è passato dovrebbe sapere che se l'impulso a non farlo  non parte dal sè, nemmeno Gesù Cristo redivivo riuscirà a persuaderti.
> 
> ovvio  che non voglio uscirne. questo l'ho già detto. Per lo meno non ora. Se  lo volessi, se non mi desse più fastidio che la cosa venisse allo  scoperto, cercherei rimedio. Per ora no.
> ...


ciao newbie.
scusa se te lo dico, ma secondo me hai bisogno di un aiuto psicologico con una certa urgenza.
sei consapevole di avere un grave problema, l'autolesionismo è la punta dell'iceberg, ma non vuoi uscirne, anzi dici proprio che vuoi continuare.
non ci vuole un genio della psichiatria per capire che questa cosa è patologica e va fermata quanto prima.
non vuoi lasciare lui ma nemmeno hai intenzione di andare avanti, vuoi rigirarti nel dolore.
non so dove questa cosa ti possa portare.


----------



## perplesso (30 Ottobre 2014)

newbie ha detto:


> Effettivamente mi interessa poco "essere consumata dentro".
> 
> Non sono nata con un ideale di coppia, anzi....direi che non me ne è  proprio fregato nulla fino ai 20 anni...avevo ben altri progetti su cui  concentrarmi.
> 
> ...


Guarda che il forum è raggiungibile anche via Tapatalk e la versione mobile,quindi se nei tempi morti o in pausa pranzo riesci a ricavarti quei 5-10 minuti per scrivere,noi ti aspettiamo a braccia aperte


----------



## banshee (30 Ottobre 2014)

*eh già..*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao e benvenuta, credo di capire da quale melma stai cercando di uscire, si può uscirne facendo forza sulla propria volontà che non è facile mantenere salda ma un passo alla volta si riesce. La tua storia di non tradimento può essere paradossalmente più dolorosa perché "gli alti e bassi" di una relazione malata sono devastanti e tocca uscirne prima possibile.


grazie Fiammetta, infatti è così.

Sono intervenuta per la prima volta nel forum proprio in questo 3d perché conosco molto bene la sensazione di totale impotenza che sta provando newbie. 

La volontà c'è, anche perché per quanto mi riguarda, sono arrivata al punto in cui sono letteralmente scappata di casa perché non ne potevo più, dei continui alti e bassi, delle litigate assurde senza motivazioni valide, del "ti amo sei tutta la mia vita" e il giorno dopo "fai schifo vattene"... sono stata legata per anni ad un uomo che non è capace in alcun modo di avere una relazione serena.. ci stavo perdendo il sonno e la ragione.. poi ce l'ho fatta. Ma fa male  come dici tu, cerchi veramente di uscire da una palude. E leggi le storie degli altri e pensi "posso farcela", senza rimetterci ulteriori pezzi di me... perché comunque un pezzo me lo sono dovuto tagliare, per potermene andere.

Scusate l'off topic


----------



## banshee (30 Ottobre 2014)

newbie ha detto:


> Effettivamente mi interessa poco "essere consumata dentro".
> 
> Non sono nata con un ideale di coppia, anzi....direi che non me ne è  proprio fregato nulla fino ai 20 anni...avevo ben altri progetti su cui  concentrarmi.
> 
> ...


Newbie, non chiuderti, non sparire.. continua a scrivere quando puoi, sfogati...

Spero di leggerti ancora.


----------



## ipazia (30 Ottobre 2014)

newbie ha detto:


> Effettivamente mi interessa poco "essere consumata dentro".
> 
> Non sono nata con un ideale di coppia, anzi....direi che non me ne è  proprio fregato nulla fino ai 20 anni...avevo ben altri progetti su cui  concentrarmi.
> 
> ...


Ciao Newbie...mi riferisco al grasseto.

Tu non stai morendo. non stai attraversando la rabbia. Ti ci sei aggrappata per ora.
Ed è lei che ti fa vivere quell'impotenza di cui parli. 

Attraversare la rabbia, e "morire" significa smettere di nutrirla. 
E tu la stai nutrendo. Lasciando a lei il controllo di te. 
La nutri col silenzio, col segreto. Con il continuare a portare fuori l'immagine di te che non corrisponde a ciò che è dentro di te. Nascondendo quella che sei nel contenitore adeguato alle richieste a cui credi di dover rispondere in cui ti stai trasformando..

Che ci può anche stare. Perchè no?

Il punto è dirselo chiaramente. 
Il fatto che tu abbia scritto, che ci abbia provato almeno, è in un qualche modo un tentativo di svelamento.
Ti ritrai.
Forse non è il tuo momento. Forse hai bisogno di rotolarti ancora un po'.

L'importante è che tu lo sappia. E che tu te lo dica. 

Ma....dipende effettivamente soltanto da te trovare la strada. Per perderti o ritrovarti.
Per rinascere.

Pulita o sporca non conta nulla.
Sei già pulita. Solo che non lo sai.


Rispetto al rosso, perchè no?
Dove è scritto che non si possa?
Esiste qualche grande libro della vita che mette divieti in tal senso?

E chi l'ha scritto, se esiste?

Bah...perchè darsi limiti autoimposti?



E' perchè non lo sei ancora, consumata dentro, che non ti interessa...peggiorerà. Se lascerai che accada.
Poi farai le tue scelte. Per ora in effetti non ne hai fatta ancora nessuna.

In bocca al lupo. Credo tu ne abbia bisogno.

Ciao Newbie.


----------



## lolapal (30 Ottobre 2014)

newbie ha detto:


> Effettivamente mi interessa poco "essere consumata dentro".
> 
> Non sono nata con un ideale di coppia, anzi....direi che non me ne è  proprio fregato nulla fino ai 20 anni...avevo ben altri progetti su cui  concentrarmi.
> 
> ...


Cara Newbie, io spero di leggerti ancora... ho seguito tutto con molta attenzione. Rifletti molto bene su quanto ti è stato detto un po' da tutti, soprattutto da Ipazia, che condivido e non solo a livello teorico...

Per il neretto: credo che tu sia riuscita a focalizzare una cosa molto importante di te... riflettici bene... non è mai troppo tardi e te lo dico perché so esattamente di cosa si sta parlando...

In bocca al lupo. Noi siamo qui, anche in mp.


----------



## disincantata (30 Ottobre 2014)

Se ci godi a farti del MALE continua pure.  

Io non ho mai chiesto a mio marito di smettere di fumare.  Problema suo.  Non fuma in casa.  

Buona fortuna ad entrambi.


----------



## spleen (1 Novembre 2014)

newbie ha detto:


> Ringrazio ancora tutti per il supporto, l'incoraggiamento a non fare  quello che voglio fare, la comprensione di chi ci è passato.
> Ma  proprio chi ci è passato dovrebbe sapere che se l'impulso a non farlo  non parte dal sè, nemmeno Gesù Cristo redivivo riuscirà a persuaderti.
> 
> *ovvio  che non voglio uscirne*. questo l'ho già detto. Per lo meno non ora. Se  lo volessi, se non mi desse più fastidio che la cosa venisse allo  scoperto, cercherei rimedio. Per ora no.
> ...


Benvenuta.
Il neretto è il grave, di una gravità inaudita e tu non te ne rendi conto appieno credo.
Prima giustamente hai citato l'anoressia, sembri effettivamente come quelle ragazze che si vedono grasse a 30 kg.
Perdonami i paragoni, bulimia anoressia e autolesionismo sono tutti comportamenti che hanno come sfondo la ricerca del controllo completo sulla propria esistenza, controllo che nessuno possiede appieno, nemmeno premi Nobel re e imperatori.
L'unica cosa che ci restituisce un poco di possibilità per superare i nostri guai è la capacità di reagire, capacità che devi ritrovare al più presto, anche (e nel tuo caso te lo consiglio vivamente) con l'aiuto di qualche terapia.
Questo a prescindere da come finisca il tuo rapporto con lui.

PS
In un post scrivi: .... o è perfetto o niente....
Se qualcuno ti ha raccontato che esiste l'amore perfetto o la vita "perfetta" ti ha raccontato una bugia. 
La menzogna più grande, attorno alla quale tutto il mondo brucia.


----------



## tullio (1 Novembre 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Benvenuta.
> Il neretto è il grave, di una gravità inaudita e tu non te ne rendi conto appieno credo.
> Prima giustamente hai citato l'anoressia, sembri effettivamente come quelle ragazze che si vedono grasse a 30 kg.
> Perdonami i paragoni, bulimia anoressia e autolesionismo sono tutti comportamenti che hanno come sfondo la ricerca del controllo completo sulla propria esistenza, controllo che nessuno possiede appieno, nemmeno premi Nobel re e imperatori.
> ...



Spleen. al solito, ci ha colto in pieno. 
Due parole sulla ricerca del dolore. La sofferenza è in grado, a volte, di permettere di ritrovare la propria autenticità.
IL dolore è, per definizione, solo proprio e può svolgere il ruolo di aiutarci a ritrovare noi stessi. Soprattutto quando è liberamente accettato (penso, ad esempio, al dolore che si riceve infilandosi uno spillo nel naso o facendo un tatuaggio). Nel tuo caso, però, mi viene il sospetto che si tratti, più che di una punizione autoimposta, di una fuga da te stessa. Il dolore ricercato è un mondo che sei in grado di controllare, un mondo solo tuo nel quale, paradossalmente, non può accaderti nulla di male perché il dolore te lo fai da sola. Però è un dolore che chiude il tuo mondo e non lo apre. E' un dolore che dice qualosa solo a te stessa e a nessun altro (a differenza dei tatuaggi...). Praticamente è l'equivalente di una droga. E come tale negativo, negativissimo. 
Devi cominciare a reagire...


----------



## Apollonia (2 Novembre 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Spleen. al solito, ci ha colto in pieno.
> Due parole sulla ricerca del dolore. *La sofferenza è in grado, a volte, di permettere di ritrovare la propria autenticità.*
> IL dolore è, per definizione, solo proprio e può svolgere il ruolo di aiutarci a ritrovare noi stessi. Soprattutto quando è liberamente accettato (penso, ad esempio, al dolore che si riceve infilandosi uno spillo nel naso o facendo un tatuaggio). Nel tuo caso, però, mi viene il sospetto che si tratti, più che di una punizione autoimposta, di una fuga da te stessa. Il dolore ricercato è un mondo che sei in grado di controllare, un mondo solo tuo nel quale, paradossalmente, non può accaderti nulla di male perché il dolore te lo fai da sola. Però è un dolore che chiude il tuo mondo e non lo apre. E' un dolore che dice qualosa solo a te stessa e a nessun altro (a differenza dei tatuaggi...). Praticamente è l'equivalente di una droga. E come tale negativo, negativissimo.
> Devi cominciare a reagire...


Parole sante! È vero, verissimo. Ma finché non ne sei fuori non lo capisci!


----------



## Diletta (3 Novembre 2014)

*anch'io*

mi soffermerei sulla tua affermazione rigidissima:
"o è perfetto o niente".

Tale e quale a me "ante tempesta", tempesta che ora, pur a denti stretti, devo ringraziare perché mi ha permesso di rinascere e di evolvermi in questa vita.
Ho capito tante cose e tante mie verità assolute erano sbagliate semplicemente perché irreali e io ero un po' troppo fuori dalla realtà. 
Mi ero costruita un mio mondo ideale dove nel mezzo c'era una coppia perfetta, la nostra. 
Bellissima questa idea, ma che me ne faccio se era un'illusione?

Quello che ho capito è che non esiste niente del genere nella realtà, qualcuno mi dirà il contrario, ma non ci casco...ci saranno sicuramente coppie migliori della mia, ma mai così perfette come pensavo fossimo noi, e questa consapevolezza mi ha trasformato in meglio. 

ll mio uomo è stato da sempre su di un piedistallo (ce l'avevo messo io anche se lui aveva fatto in modo che ce lo mettessi) e ora non c'è più e mai ci risalirà, ma questo è solo un bene.
Ora lo vedo per quello che è: un uomo che ha sbagliato, e tanto, un'imperfezione che cammina, ma che ha anche dei pregi che sono stati quelli che mi hanno fatto decidere di fare un tentativo. 
Quelle qualità non sono andate perdute, ci sono ancora.

E' un cammino pazzesco, di una difficoltà inaudita, questo sì, ma lo sai, e niente sarà più come prima.
Ecco: prima è stato in un modo e siete stati bene, ora, se vivrete ancora insieme, lo farete in un modo diverso cercando di trovare un nuovo equilibrio che possa permettervi di vivere discretamente.
Sento già arrivare delle obiezioni sulla parola "discretamente" e a sostegno della tesi che nella vita bisogna rincorrere la piena felicità.
Non lo so...questione di punti di vista anche qui: io alla felicità piena, incondizionata e senza macchia non ci credo, non ci credo più.     

Credimi, il fatto che lui te l'abbia confessato è di una importanza galattica, e non so fino a che punto te ne rendi conto.
Io lo accoglierei a braccia aperte (dopo averlo riempito di calci nel culo e di tutti gli epiteti peggiori sulla terra, ovviamente).
Fossi in te, mediterei su questo gesto che denota una persona profonda con dei valori.
Avercene...magari l'avesse fatto il mio...sarebbero stati 1000 punti a suo favore, ma quando gliene parlo mi guarda basito e mi dice che non è né pazzo né sadico-masochista...e si chiede chi farebbe una cosa del genere?
Appunto: solo un pazzo,o, un idiota, secondo lui.
Ora gli posso dire che non è così, perché non credo che il tuo compagno appartenga ad una di queste categorie... 

E pensa anche che nessuno ti garantirà mai la perfezione, quindi: o si decide di starcene da sole così da metterci al riparo da altre delusioni, o si stende un velo pietoso sulla faccenda.
Ma per fare questo ci vuole tanto tempo...e sei mesi non sono nulla, ma credimi se ti dico che verrà il giorno che non te ne fregherà più nulla alla rievocazione di un luogo o una situazione, all'inizio un leggero fastidio, ma poi neanche più quello e arriverai a pensare che sono cavoli suoi e della sua coscienza, che non ne vuoi più sapere delle miserie disgustose che ha combinato e che hai perso anche troppo tempo dietro alle sue immani cazzate.
Credimi ancora: noi siamo superiori a loro, altro che vittime, io volo alto cento metri sopra di lui e me ne compiaccio!


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> mi soffermerei sulla tua affermazione rigidissima:
> "o è perfetto o niente".
> 
> Tale e quale a me "ante tempesta", tempesta che ora, pur a denti stretti, devo ringraziare perché mi ha permesso di rinascere e di evolvermi in questa vita.
> ...


Eri.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Credimi ancora: noi siamo superiori a loro, altro che vittime, io volo alto cento metri sopra di lui e me ne compiaccio!


Maremma sopravvalutata:
ma noi chi? loro chi? e perchè? e, soprattutto perchè compiacersene?
Voglio dire Diletta:
che sugo c'è a sentirsi superiori a qualcuno con il quale condividi la tua vita?
Il compiangere la sua inferiorità?
Che tra l'altro hai decretato tu, arbitrariamente?
E' così importante essere superiori?
Volare alto?
Così in alto da non essere raggiunti?
E' una sensazione esaltante quella di volare da soli, cento metri sopra?
Non sarebbe invece meglio scendere tra i mortali, i peccatori, le persone imperfette?
Sporcarsi insieme a loro, sentire l'odore dei loro sbagli mischiarsi con l'odore dei nostri?
Chiedo, eh?
Chè a me hanno insegnato che la superbia ci è costata l'Eden, mica bau bau micio micio.
Non che ci abbia mai creduto, all'Eden, però la metafora la colgo pure io.


----------



## Divì (3 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Maremma sopravvalutata:
> ma noi chi? loro chi? e perchè? e, soprattutto perchè compiacersene?
> Voglio dire Diletta:
> che sugo c'è a sentirsi superiori a qualcuno con il quale condividi la tua vita?
> ...


Quoto.

Posso aggiungere una cosa?

Un po' di cose in questa esperienza di m... le ho capite.

La prima è che inseguire una persona ideale, idealizzare una persona, o peggio costringerla a martellate ad essere il tuo ideale, non è una buona cosa.

Alla fine l'unico "ideale" che dobbiamo perseguire è il nostro "star bene con", la qualità (e non idealità) della relazione, anche difficile, anche conflittuale, ma ricca di vita e di trasporto.

Con umiltà, certo, con l'umiltà di chi comprende che in una relazione ciascuno è responsabile al 100% del 50% del rapporto.


----------



## Diletta (3 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Maremma sopravvalutata:
> ma noi chi? loro chi? e perchè? e, soprattutto perchè compiacersene?
> Voglio dire Diletta:
> che sugo c'è a sentirsi superiori a qualcuno con il quale condividi la tua vita?
> ...



Apparirò presuntuosa e ora provo a spiegarmi meglio.
Me ne compiaccio eccome di sentirmi superiore a chi non è stato capace di resistere alle tentazioni, e per quelli come noi intendo chi porta avanti, nel concreto, un ideale di coppia in cui crede, nonostante tutto, riuscendo a mettere in pratica i principi che sono parte della propria vita.
E soprattutto chi ha vacillato, ma non è caduto, in un frangente in cui non era così improbabile.
Se non è forza questa, chiamala come vuoi Sbri.

Quindi: sì, posso dire ad alta voce di essere stata migliore di chi mi sta accanto, precisando che sto parlando del rapporto di coppia.
E' così, è un dato oggettivo.
Fra i mortali ci sono scesa e ci sguazzo dentro... 
Idem per l'essermi sporcata.
Conto che mio marito abbia imparato qualcosa da me allo stesso modo in cui io ho imparato delle cose da lui perché anch'io, e ci mancherebbe, ho avuto bisogno di rettifiche e correzioni.


----------



## Diletta (3 Novembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> Quoto.
> 
> Posso aggiungere una cosa?
> 
> ...



La vedo esattamente così!! :up::up::up:


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Apparirò presuntuosa e ora provo a spiegarmi meglio.
> Me ne compiaccio eccome di sentirmi superiore a chi non è stato capace di resistere alle tentazioni, e per quelli come noi intendo chi porta avanti, nel concreto, un ideale di coppia in cui crede, nonostante tutto, riuscendo a mettere in pratica i principi che sono parte della propria vita.
> E soprattutto chi ha vacillato, ma non è caduto, in un frangente in cui non era così improbabile.
> Se non è forza questa, chiamala come vuoi Sbri.
> ...


Ma quale superiore che non capisci un cazzo di niente di nulla. Su. Madonna buona, superiore de che? Ma poi forza di che, tra l'altro, che se stai così, mentecatta, non è manco per un tradimento di ADESSO, ma di roba di quand'eravate fidanzati che ti ha fuso le sinapsi. Ma che cazzo vai farfugliando, chi lo sa.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Apparirò presuntuosa e ora provo a spiegarmi meglio.
> Me ne compiaccio eccome di sentirmi superiore a chi non è stato capace di resistere alle tentazioni, e per quelli come noi intendo chi porta avanti, nel concreto, un ideale di coppia in cui crede, nonostante tutto, riuscendo a mettere in pratica i principi che sono parte della propria vita.
> E soprattutto chi ha vacillato, ma non è caduto, in un frangente in cui non era così improbabile.
> Se non è forza questa, chiamala come vuoi Sbri.
> ...


Tu devi essere al più contenta di te stessa, non compiaciuta di essere(?) superiore a chi ha sbagliato.
Il fatto di sentirti migliore di tuo marito implica che tu lo inferiore a te.
E allora... che ci stai a fare con uno che non è alla tua altezza?
Per sentirti migliore rispetto a chi si è dimostrato inadeguato?
Ma non era una cosa assai distante dalla tua etica questa?


----------



## Nocciola (3 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Maremma sopravvalutata:
> ma noi chi? loro chi? e perchè? e, soprattutto perchè compiacersene?
> Voglio dire Diletta:
> *che sugo c'è a sentirsi superiori a qualcuno con il quale condividi la tua vita?
> ...



E soprattutto amare e sentirsi superiore non è un po' una contraddizione?


----------



## Diletta (3 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tu devi essere al più contenta di te stessa, non compiaciuta di essere(?) superiore a chi ha sbagliato.
> Il fatto di sentirti migliore di tuo marito implica che tu lo inferiore a te.
> E allora... che ci stai a fare con uno che non è alla tua altezza?
> Per sentirti migliore rispetto a chi si è dimostrato inadeguato?
> Ma non era una cosa assai distante dalla tua etica questa?



Sì, contenta, hai ragione, ma perché devo essere contenta?
Perché sono (stata) superiore, diciamo meglio, MIGLIORE quanto a serietà di coppia. 
Ma questo non me lo dico mica da sola, per autoconvincermi e raccontarmela, è semplicemente una CONSTATAZIONE e come tutte le constatazioni se ne prende atto.

Che ci sto a fare con uno che si è rivelato non essere alla mia altezza?
Ma è chiaro: per renderlo migliore.
Il matrimonio ha anche questo fine.

Ciascuno aiuta l'altro come meglio può, io penso in questo modo.
Ma, ripeto, è uno scambio, altrimenti non funziona.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tu devi essere al più contenta di te stessa, non compiaciuta di essere(?) superiore a chi ha sbagliato.
> Il fatto di sentirti migliore di tuo marito implica che tu lo inferiore a te.
> E allora... che ci stai a fare con uno che non è alla tua altezza?
> Per sentirti migliore rispetto a chi si è dimostrato inadeguato?
> Ma non era una cosa assai distante dalla tua etica questa?



:up::up::up::up::up:
Strepitosa come sempre


----------



## Diletta (3 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quale superiore che non capisci un cazzo di niente di nulla. Su. Madonna buona, superiore de che? Ma poi forza di che, tra l'altro, che se stai così, mentecatta, non è manco per un tradimento di ADESSO, ma di roba di quand'eravate fidanzati che ti ha fuso le sinapsi. Ma che cazzo vai farfugliando, chi lo sa.


Vedi che ti faccio subito incazzare?
Come mi diverte sta cosa, non hai idea...!


----------



## Divì (3 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> La vedo esattamente così!! :up::up::up:


Ne sono lieta, ma non sembra che tu la spieghi così


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, contenta, hai ragione, ma perché devo essere contenta?
> Perché sono (stata) superiore, diciamo meglio, MIGLIORE quanto a serietà di coppia.
> Ma questo non me lo dico mica da sola, per autoconvincermi e raccontarmela, è semplicemente una CONSTATAZIONE e come tutte le constatazioni se ne prende atto.
> 
> ...


Qualcuno le spari.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, contenta, hai ragione, ma perché devo essere contenta?
> Perché sono (stata) superiore, diciamo meglio, MIGLIORE quanto a serietà di coppia.
> Ma questo non me lo dico mica da sola, per autoconvincermi e raccontarmela, è semplicemente una CONSTATAZIONE e come tutte le constatazioni se ne prende atto.
> 
> ...


ABBATTETEMI

Questo te l'ha detto il prete. Non ci sono dubbi


----------



## Nocciola (3 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Qualcuno le spari.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Diletta (3 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> E soprattutto amare e sentirsi superiore non è un po' una contraddizione?



Dove la vedi la contraddizione...
Amare è un moto dell'animo, un sentimento che sfugge a ogni logica.

Il resto è puro raziocinio.


----------



## ivanl (3 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, contenta, hai ragione, ma perché devo essere contenta?
> Perché sono (stata) superiore, diciamo meglio, MIGLIORE quanto a serietà di coppia.
> Ma questo non me lo dico mica da sola, per autoconvincermi e raccontarmela, è semplicemente una CONSTATAZIONE e come tutte le constatazioni se ne prende atto.
> 
> ...


Si, e poi fai come mia moglie che si accorge dopo 25 anni che non e' riuscita a cambiarmi e, quindi, le viene la depressione.
Matrimonio e' accettare l'altro per quello che e', pacchetto completo.


----------



## Diletta (3 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> ABBATTETEMI
> 
> Questo te l'ha detto il prete. Non ci sono dubbi



E anche se fosse?
Il risultato è quello che conta e mi sembra di star seminando bene...
Se poi mi sbaglio, io ci ho messo tutto l'impegno e si chiude la partita definitivamente.
Non sono di certo una martire, né mi ci sento votata.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Dove la vedi la contraddizione...
> Amare è un moto dell'animo, un sentimento che sfugge a ogni logica.
> 
> Il resto è puro raziocinio.


Se mio marito mi dicesse che mi ha sposato per migliorarmi, chiedo la separazione all'istante
Ma chi sei tu (generico) per pensare di avere la missione di migliorare me (generico)?
Ma chi ha stabilito che tu sei migliore di me? Tu?


----------



## Divì (3 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Dove la vedi la contraddizione...
> Amare è un moto dell'animo, un sentimento che sfugge a ogni logica.
> 
> Il resto è puro raziocinio.


L'amore come lo vorresti intendere tu (ovvero l'amore sacramentale, cammino di santità e redenzione) non è affatto un moto dell'animo, e tantomeno sfugge ad ogni logica.

Secondo me.


----------



## Diletta (3 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> Si, e poi fai come mia moglie che si accorge dopo 25 anni che non e' riuscita a cambiarmi e, quindi, le viene la depressione.
> Matrimonio e' accettare l'altro per quello che e', pacchetto completo.



Bè, calma un attimo!
Io direi piuttosto accettare l'altro per quello che è stato e non credo che ci sia qualcuno che accetti il pacchetto completo se questo comprende anche i tradimenti.


----------



## Divì (3 Novembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> L'amore come lo vorresti intendere tu (ovvero l'amore sacramentale, cammino di santità e redenzione) non è affatto un moto dell'animo, e tantomeno sfugge ad ogni logica.
> 
> Secondo me.


Dimenticavo, il cammino di santità e di redenzione lo fai per diventare migliore tu, non per migliorare l'altro ....


----------



## Nicka (3 Novembre 2014)

Ma ditemi che non sto leggendo quello che sto leggendo!!!


----------



## Divì (3 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma ditemi che non sto leggendo quello che sto leggendo!!!


Ebbene sì, maledetto Carter ...


----------



## Nocciola (3 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma ditemi che non sto leggendo quello che sto leggendo!!!


e invece si
se vuoi essere abbattuta, mettiti in fila


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> E anche se fosse?
> Il risultato è quello che conta e mi sembra di star seminando bene...
> Se poi mi sbaglio, io ci ho messo tutto l'impegno e si chiude la partita definitivamente.
> Non sono di certo una martire, né mi ci sento votata.


Diletta, il risultato è che a tuo marito pagheresti le puttane. Questo è. Mo', seminare bene è sicuramente un concetto relativo, ma cazzo pure la relatività ha dei limiti. Ma piuttosto che pensare di essere superiore a chicchessia (anche a tuo marito), pensa un attimo alle scemenze che scrivi e magari a come sei arrivata a scriverle


----------



## Nocciola (3 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Bè, calma un attimo!
> Io direi piuttosto accettare l'altro per quello che è stato e non credo che ci sia qualcuno che accetti il pacchetto completo se questo comprende anche i tradimenti.


tu lo accetti
Ah già ma tradire con una escort non è tradimetno
Dimenticavo


----------



## Nocciola (3 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Diletta, il risultato è che a tuo marito pagheresti le puttane. Questo è. Mo', seminare bene è sicuramente un concetto relativo, ma cazzo pure la relatività ha dei limiti. Ma piuttosto che pensa ad essere superiore di chicchessia (anche di tuo marito), pensa un attimo alle scemenze che scrivi e magari a* come sei arrivata a scriverle*


Più che altro a questo...


----------



## sienne (3 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, contenta, hai ragione, ma perché devo essere contenta?
> Perché sono (stata) superiore, diciamo meglio, MIGLIORE quanto a serietà di coppia.
> Ma questo non me lo dico mica da sola, per autoconvincermi e raccontarmela, è semplicemente una CONSTATAZIONE e come tutte le constatazioni se ne prende atto.
> 
> ...



Ciao

sai, leggo dietro queste parole invece ... il terrore di una vita fuori dal tuo ideale di coppia. 
Una strategia, per non dover affrontare le conseguenze della tua interiorità ... 
Hai constatato. E per non dover cambiare nulla ... prendi un disequilibrio come atto di compito. 
Ma cosa ti ha dato in cambio? L'affrontare e imparare ad accettare ciò che per te è inaccettabile?


sienne


----------



## Nicka (3 Novembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> Ebbene sì, maledetto Carter ...





farfalla ha detto:


> e invece si
> se vuoi essere abbattuta, mettiti in fila


:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, contenta, hai ragione, ma perché devo essere contenta?
> Perché sono (stata) superiore, diciamo meglio, MIGLIORE quanto a serietà di coppia.
> Ma questo non me lo dico mica da sola, per autoconvincermi e raccontarmela, è semplicemente una CONSTATAZIONE e come tutte le constatazioni se ne prende atto.
> 
> ...


Peccato che quando tu l'hai sposato lo ritenessi adamantino, allora.
Comunque no, non devi essere contenta di essere migliore.
E' tipo andare a mangiare tutti i giorni in uno schifo di trattoria dove fanno cucina pessima per potersi rallegrare di cucinare meglio.
Non ha molto senso.


----------



## ivanl (3 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Bè, calma un attimo!
> Io direi piuttosto accettare l'altro per quello che è stato e non credo che ci sia qualcuno che accetti il pacchetto completo se questo comprende anche i tradimenti.


che c'entra il tradimento? 
Se si tradisce, per come la vedo io, l'amore e la fiducia sono sparite e ci si lascia
Io parlo in generale.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> E anche se fosse?
> Il risultato è quello che conta e mi sembra di star seminando bene...
> Se poi mi sbaglio, io ci ho messo tutto l'impegno e si chiude la partita definitivamente.
> Non sono di certo una martire, né mi ci sento votata.


se te l'avesse detto il prete, ti avrebbe istigato a peccare, figliUola.
In effetti il suo datore di lavoro diceva altro, mi pare.
Ma evidentemente io e lui abbiamo letto due edizioni diverse.


----------



## sienne (3 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Diletta, il risultato è che a tuo marito pagheresti le puttane. Questo è. Mo', seminare bene è sicuramente un concetto relativo, ma cazzo pure la relatività ha dei limiti. Ma piuttosto che pensare di essere superiore a chicchessia (anche a tuo marito), pensa un attimo alle scemenze che scrivi e magari a come sei arrivata a scriverle



Ehhh già ...


----------



## Diletta (3 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se mio marito mi dicesse che mi ha sposato per migliorarmi, chiedo la separazione all'istante
> Ma chi sei tu (generico) per pensare di avere la missione di migliorare me (generico)?
> Ma chi ha stabilito che tu sei migliore di me? Tu?




Ma questa è retorica da quattro soldi, scusa eh?
Quando succedono certe cose gli attori sanno benissimo quanta responsabilità hanno avuto e di conseguenza sanno valutare bene la situazione, così com'è stata.
E' ovvio che non l'abbia sposato con quell'intento, ma poi gli eventi possono cambiare le cose e se prima pensavo che non ci fosse niente di sbagliato in lui, mi sono dovuta ricredere, giocoforza.
Perché qualcosina di non proprio corretto c'era...effettivamente


----------



## Diletta (3 Novembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> Dimenticavo, il cammino di santità e di redenzione lo fai per diventare migliore tu, non per migliorare l'altro ....



Ma proprio per nulla: si fa insieme e per entrambi, mettendoci ognuno del suo.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> *E anche se fosse?
> *Il risultato è quello che conta e mi sembra di star seminando bene...
> Se poi mi sbaglio, io ci ho messo tutto l'impegno e si chiude la partita definitivamente.
> Non sono di certo una martire, né mi ci sento votata.


E se fosse sarebbe grave perchè ti ha davvero fatto il lavaggio del cervello insieme allo piscologo e a tuo marito
Guarda Diletta, io spero che tu non debba mai svegliarti da questo sogno perchè altrimenti sarebbe dura davvero
E te lo dico con affetto sincero


----------



## Nicka (3 Novembre 2014)

Più che altro chiedo venia, ma sentirsi migliore in un rapporto che dovrebbe essere paritario e me personalmente porterebbe solo una sgradevolezza di fondo che non so quanto riuscirei a reggere.
Sentirsi migliore di un'altra persona porta inevitabilmente a disistima...e mantenere un rapporto, che ripeto dovrebbe essere tra pari, nel quale la stima non esiste non porta nulla di buono.
E una continua a stare insieme a uno per renderlo migliore? Ma che stronzata...
E se quello fosse il suo apice e oltre non va? Si perde la vita insieme a una persona che si reputa inferiore?

No ma vabbè...


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma questa è retorica da quattro soldi, scusa eh?
> Quando succedono certe cose gli attori sanno benissimo quanta responsabilità hanno avuto e di conseguenza sanno valutare bene la situazione, così com'è stata.
> E' ovvio che non l'abbia sposato con quell'intento, ma poi gli eventi possono cambiare le cose e se prima pensavo che non ci fosse niente di sbagliato in lui, mi sono dovuta ricredere, giocoforza.
> Perché qualcosina di non proprio corretto c'era...effettivamente


Guarda, hai pensato male quando credevi che fosse "perfetto" e la pensi peggio adesso che scrivi che sei meglio di lui e che dovresti "migliorarlo". Pagandogli le puttane, peraltro. Cioè, non è che stai migliorando, anzi forse stavi meglio prima di adesso. E molto pure.


----------



## Diletta (3 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se te l'avesse detto il prete,* ti avrebbe istigato a peccare*, figliUola.
> In effetti il suo datore di lavoro diceva altro, mi pare.
> Ma evidentemente io e lui abbiamo letto due edizioni diverse.



Ti giuro che non capisco...


----------



## Diletta (3 Novembre 2014)

ivanl ha detto:


> che c'entra il tradimento?
> Se si tradisce, per come la vedo io, l'amore e la fiducia sono sparite e ci si lascia
> Io parlo in generale.



Ma qui si sta parlando di un tema specifico che è appunto quello del tradimento.
Come fai presto a dire "ci si lascia".
Si vede che non hai mai (ancora) vissuto questa esperienza...


----------



## sienne (3 Novembre 2014)

Ciao Diletta,

cosa ti fa talmente paura ... cioè, si nota che sei completamente soggetta a delle forze.
Anche se scrivi sempre, che saresti pronta a chiudere la storia con lui ... 
Ma intanto accetti di tutto e di più ... e lo sai bene ... patti, di non andare più di una volta con la stessa ecc. 

Cosa ti fa talmente terrore? 



sienne


----------



## Diletta (3 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> E se fosse sarebbe grave perchè ti ha davvero fatto il lavaggio del cervello insieme allo piscologo e a tuo marito
> Guarda Diletta, io spero che tu non debba mai svegliarti da questo sogno perchè altrimenti sarebbe dura davvero
> E te lo dico con affetto sincero




Penso che a questo punto sia un pochino al sicuro, anche se non mi piace dirlo.
Altro che sogno, mi sono svegliata da un incubo perché, per me, lo è stato per davvero.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> *Penso che a questo punto sia un pochino al sicuro, anche se non mi piace dirlo.
> *Altro che sogno, mi sono svegliata da un incubo perché, per me, lo è stato per davvero.


Diletta tu sei come qualla squadra di calcio talmente tanto scarsa che invece di dire che ha perso l'ennesima partita lascia che gli altri segnino a porta vuota e quando scende in campo non gioca che tanto è meglio così perchè non c'è delusione ed uno può uscire dal campo a testa alta che "gli abbiamo dato una bella lezione di superiorità non lottando fino all'ultimo, come si aspettavano, ma mostrandoci superiori e rifiutando i loro schemi desueti". Eh bè. Così sono buoni tutti a sentirsi superiori.


----------



## Diletta (3 Novembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Diletta,
> 
> cosa ti fa talmente paura ... cioè, si nota che sei completamente soggetta a delle forze.
> Anche se scrivi sempre, che saresti pronta a chiudere la storia con lui ...
> ...



Proprio nulla!
Mai stata più sicura di ora.
So per certo che potrei stare anche da sola, non sono più dipendente né da lui né dalla coppia e mi piace questa presa di coscienza.

Ma chi ti ha detto che accetto di tutto e di più?!!

Credimi se ti dico che mio marito, ora come ora, mi infonde tanta tenerezza...è talmente bravo, oserei dire "perfetto", mi piace moltissimo l'idea che sia stato tutto svelato...cosa ci potrebbe essere ancora di non detto?
Un figlio da qualche parte?
Se anche fosse...se si volta pagina si volta pagina.


----------



## Diletta (3 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Diletta tu sei come qualla squadra di calcio talmente tanto scarsa che invece di dire che ha perso l'ennesima partita lascia che gli altri segnino a porta vuota e quando scende in campo non gioca che tanto è meglio così perchè non c'è delusione ed uno può uscire dal campo a testa alta che "gli abbiamo dato una bella lezione di superiorità non lottando fino all'ultimo, come si aspettavano, ma mostrandoci superiori e rifiutando i loro schemi desueti". Eh bè. Così sono buoni tutti a sentirsi superiori.



Non mi intendo di calcio...


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Proprio nulla!
> Mai stata più sicura di ora.
> So per certo che potrei stare anche da sola, non sono più dipendente né da lui né dalla coppia e mi piace questa presa di coscienza.
> 
> ...


Questo è esattamente il momento in cui ti vorrei sparata. Ma che cazzo di schizzo di merda su un monitor, raramente ne ho visti di peggiori.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Diletta tu sei come qualla squadra di calcio talmente tanto scarsa che invece di dire che ha perso l'ennesima partita lascia che gli altri segnino a porta vuota e quando scende in campo non gioca che tanto è meglio così perchè non c'è delusione ed uno può uscire dal campo a testa alta che "gli abbiamo dato una bella lezione di superiorità non lottando fino all'ultimo, come si aspettavano, ma mostrandoci superiori e rifiutando i loro schemi desueti". Eh bè. Così sono buoni tutti a sentirsi superiori.


:up::up::up:


----------



## sienne (3 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Proprio nulla!
> Mai stata più sicura di ora.
> So per certo che potrei stare anche da sola, non sono più dipendente né da lui né dalla coppia e mi piace questa presa di coscienza.
> 
> ...



Ciao

certo Diletta, certo ... 
e che sarà mai, un figlio per il mondo ... 
e che sarà mai ... che allora c'è l'eventualità che abbia dormito senza precauzioni ... 
e che sarà mai ... 


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (3 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Proprio nulla!
> Mai stata più sicura di ora.
> So per certo che potrei stare anche da sola, non sono più dipendente né da lui né dalla coppia e mi piace questa presa di coscienza.
> 
> ...


----------



## Diletta (3 Novembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> sai, leggo dietro queste parole invece ... il terrore di una vita fuori dal tuo ideale di coppia.
> Una strategia, per non dover affrontare le conseguenze della tua interiorità ...
> ...


Mi ha fatto capire una cosa fondamentale e cioè che siamo tutti diversi, ognuno con i propri limiti e difetti.
Mi ha fatto capire che lui non è la proiezione di me stessa come pensavo o come volevo.
Oltre ad avermi insegnato a prendere la vita un pochino più con leggerezza e a mettermi nei panni degli altri (ma in questo mi ha aiutato lo psicologo).


----------



## Nocciola (3 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Penso che a questo punto sia un pochino al sicuro, anche se non mi piace dirlo.
> Altro che sogno, mi sono svegliata da un incubo perché, per me, lo è stato per davvero.



ti sei svegliata da un incubo disegnandoti una realtà tutta tua, un film tuo, che non c'entra con la realtà vera
il problema sarà, e spero mai capiti, quando qualcuno ti brucia la pellicola


----------



## Nocciola (3 Novembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> certo Diletta, certo ...
> e che sarà mai, un figlio per il mondo ...
> ...


Ma una madre può scrivere una cosa del genere secondo te, e dirsi lucida?
Pensa che hanno fatto a sta donna
Io prenderei prete e psicologo e li pesterei giuro


----------



## Diletta (3 Novembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> certo Diletta, certo ...
> e che sarà mai, un figlio per il mondo ...
> ...



Io sono fatta così: cerco di trovare sempre il rimedio alle cose spiacevoli della vita, di arginare l'ostacolo, di fare di necessità virtù.
Io dico che questo mi ha aiutato, tu penserai l'esatto contrario.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma una madre può scrivere una cosa del genere secondo te, e dirsi lucida?
> Pensa che hanno fatto a sta donna
> Io prenderei prete e psicologo e li pesterei giuro


Perchè, ha dei figli? Il punto comunque è che non è che l'hanno ridotta così. Certo non che l'abbiano aiutata, ma di base che che lei sia proprio così.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma questa è retorica da quattro soldi, scusa eh?
> Quando succedono certe cose gli attori sanno benissimo quanta responsabilità hanno avuto e di conseguenza sanno valutare bene la situazione, così com'è stata.
> E' ovvio che non l'abbia sposato con quell'intento, ma poi gli eventi possono cambiare le cose e se prima pensavo che non ci fosse niente di sbagliato in lui, mi sono dovuta ricredere, giocoforza.
> Perché qualcosina di non proprio corretto c'era...effettivamente


Dilly tesoro che ti voglio tanto bene:
ma il fatto che tuo marito abbia commesso degli errori, tra i quali quello di nasconderti un suo lato per anni, è un fatto.
Poi avrà una serie di lati positivi per cui hai tirato le somme e hai deciso che il totale non era negativo.
E accanto al tolale ci avrai messo una postilla per cui la prossima voce che va in rosso, gli chiudi baracca e burattini e ci sta pure questo.
Ma il fatto che tu ti metta su un piedistallo e lo guardi dall'alto è solo una supercazzola, perchè delle due l'una:
o hai sposato e hai a fianco un uomo che ti rende orgogliosa e/o felice di essere sua moglie.
o tu sei la donna più sola al mondo, per come ti descrivi svolazzante in cielo, candida e monda da peccato.

... perchè il matrimonio di solito è rappresentato con lo stare a fianco, no sopra.
Maremma evangelica(che porta buona novella)


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Io sono fatta così: cerco di trovare sempre il rimedio alle cose spiacevoli della vita, di arginare l'ostacolo, di fare di necessità virtù.
> Io dico che questo mi ha aiutato, tu penserai l'esatto contrario.


Ma che cazzo stai dicendo? Oh? Che cazzo dovrebbe aver fatto di male quel bambino per non meritarsi un padre? Ma che cazzo hai nella testa? Cioè, sarebbe una "spiacevolezza", e non un bimbo? E questo chi te l'ha detto, sempre il rpete? Madonna benedetta.


----------



## sienne (3 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma una madre può scrivere una cosa del genere secondo te, e dirsi lucida?
> Pensa che hanno fatto a sta donna
> Io prenderei prete e psicologo e li pesterei giuro



Ciao

non ho parole. Veramente. 
Ancora qualche settimana fa, non era in grado di guardare una loro foto ... 
Questo cerotto, per coprire la scissione ... si strapperà, prima o poi ... 

Mi dispiace veramente tanto. Spero di sbagliarmi radicalmente. 


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (3 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo stai dicendo? Oh? Che cazzo dovrebbe aver fatto di male quel bambino per non meritarsi un padre? Ma che cazzo hai nella testa? Cioè, sarebbe una "spiacevolezza", e non un bimbo? E questo chi te l'ha detto, sempre il rpete? Madonna benedetta.


Ripeto
Detto da una madre


----------



## Nocciola (3 Novembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non ho parole. Veramente.
> Ancora qualche settimana fa, non era in grado di guardare una loro foto ...
> ...



Lo spero anch'io
Per lei, perchè non so come potrebbe farcela


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Proprio nulla!
> Mai stata più sicura di ora.
> So per certo che potrei stare anche da sola, non sono più dipendente né da lui né dalla coppia e mi piace questa presa di coscienza.
> 
> ...


ma porco il mondo che ho sotto i piedi.
Fammi conoscere 'sto prete.
Fammelo conoscere che ci devo scambiare quattro parole.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Io sono fatta così: cerco di trovare sempre il rimedio alle cose spiacevoli della vita, di arginare l'ostacolo, di fare di necessità virtù.
> Io dico che questo mi ha aiutato, tu penserai l'esatto contrario.


No, tu nascondi lo sporco sotto il tappeto.
Ma non serve a un cazzo, Dilè.


----------



## sienne (3 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Io sono fatta così: cerco di trovare sempre il rimedio alle cose spiacevoli della vita, di arginare l'ostacolo, di fare di necessità virtù.
> Io dico che questo mi ha aiutato, tu penserai l'esatto contrario.



Ciao

non ti leggo bene, Diletta. Non riesco a dire cose, che non sento o credo. 
Tu hai trovato un rimedio, per non affrontare un tuo demone, secondo me. 
Le cose spiacevoli accadano ... non raccontarlo a me, ma non mi sarei mai tradita così ... 


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (3 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma porco il mondo che ho sotto i piedi.
> Fammi conoscere 'sto prete.
> Fammelo conoscere che ci devo scambiare quattro parole.


Veniamo anche io e JB ma dubito che tu riesca a scambiarci due parole se per caso arriviamo 2 minuti prima di te


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mi ha fatto capire una cosa fondamentale e cioè che siamo tutti diversi, ognuno con i propri limiti e difetti.
> Mi ha fatto capire che lui non è la proiezione di me stessa come pensavo o come volevo.
> Oltre ad avermi insegnato a prendere la vita un pochino più con leggerezza e a mettermi nei panni degli altri (ma in questo mi ha aiutato* lo psicologo*).


tra questo e l'altro che confonde il matrimonio con il concubinaggio potrebbe configurarsi l'associazione e delinquere.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Veniamo anche io e JB ma dubito che tu riesca a scambiarci due parole se per caso arriviamo 2 minuti prima di te


No no, io menerei lei. Quale prete. LEI. Il fatto è che poi non lo farei, ma vabbè. Diciamo che lo farei per amor di discussione. Anzi, le sparerei in culo ancora e ancora fino a mandarla su Ganimede.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No no, io menerei lei. Quale prete. LEI. Il fatto è che poi non lo farei, ma vabbè. Diciamo che lo farei per amor di discussione. Anzi, le sparerei in culo ancora e ancora fino a mandarla su Ganimede.


Ma se elimini lui ci sono speranze che rinsavisca anche lei
Eliminiamo le fonti dei danni


----------



## Nicka (3 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tra questo e l'altro che confonde il matrimonio con il concubinaggio potrebbe configurarsi l'associazione e delinquere.


Ma che gente ha frequentato???


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma se elimini lui ci sono speranze che rinsavisca anche lei
> Eliminiamo le fonti dei danni


Già ho scritto: secondo me non è stata "plagiata". Casomai s'è fatta dire quello che voleva sentirsi dire. Ma voler sentire certe stronzate, crederci, è di base già una bella indicazione di che tipo di persona sei di fondo.


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Proprio nulla!
> Mai stata più sicura di ora.
> So per certo che potrei stare anche da sola, non sono più dipendente né da lui né dalla coppia e mi piace questa presa di coscienza.
> 
> ...


*
*Mah :singleeye:


----------



## Nocciola (3 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Già ho scritto: secondo me non è stata "plagiata". Casomai s'è fatta dire quello che voleva sentirsi dire. Ma voler sentire certe stronzate, crederci, è di base già una bella indicazione di che tipo di persona sei di fondo.



forse hai ragione
Ma se sei disperata e trovi le persone sbagliate io credo che anche se non sei predisposta uno bravo riesce a convincerti...
Insomma le do ancora il beneficio del dubbio


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma che gente ha frequentato???


... non sapevi del parroco che quando ha a che fare con il marito fedigrafo ammicca e dà di gomito?
Che gli uomini sono tutti maialoni e per fortuna ci sono le donne(quelle di serie A, mica le troie che vanno con gli sposati) che li portano sulla strada della redenzione e li mondano dai peccati?

Ah, ma io lo devo conoscere 'sto qui.


----------



## Nicka (3 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... non sapevi del parroco che quando ha a che fare con il marito fedigrafo ammicca e dà di gomito?
> Che gli uomini sono tutti maialoni e per fortuna ci sono le donne(quelle di serie A, mica le troie che vanno con gli sposati) che li portano sulla strada della redenzione e li mondano dai peccati?
> 
> Ah, ma io lo devo conoscere 'sto qui.


Mi sa che ho conosciuto dei Don sbagliati allora...


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi sa che ho conosciuto dei Don sbagliati allora...


Io mi ricordo che quello che ha sposato me, un marito fedigrafo l'ha fatto uscire dalla parrocchia che andava via storto.
Diciamo che non era un fine teologo ma con la catechesi era efficace.


----------



## Nicka (3 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io mi ricordo che quello che ha sposato me, un marito fedigrafo l'ha fatto uscire dalla parrocchia che andava via storto.
> Diciamo che non era un fine teologo ma con la catechesi era efficace.



Ci sono preti e preti, non è una categoria che mi piaccia particolarmente, anzi...ma mi auguro che qualcuno che abbia una testa pensate e dei fermi principii ci sia.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ci sono preti e preti, non è una categoria che mi piaccia particolarmente, anzi...ma *mi auguro che qualcuno che abbia una testa pensate e dei fermi principii ci sia*.


E' che non sempre le cose collimano. Dentro Santa Madre Chiesa quasi mai.


----------



## Nicka (3 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' che non sempre le cose collimano. Dentro Santa Madre Chiesa quasi mai.


Lo so bene...


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ci sono preti e preti, non è una categoria che mi piaccia particolarmente, anzi...ma mi auguro che qualcuno che abbia una testa pensate e dei fermi principii ci sia.


a volte anche due mani abituate alla cazzuola e al badile possono ravvedere le anime smarrite, se usate all'uopo.


----------



## Divì (3 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma proprio per nulla: si fa insieme e per entrambi, mettendoci ognuno del suo.


.... Che non e' quello che hai sostenuto tu.  Che si faccia insieme, siamo d'accordo, ma seguendo un Altro come modello.


----------



## disincantata (3 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Proprio nulla!
> Mai stata più sicura di ora.
> So per certo che potrei stare anche da sola, non sono più dipendente né da lui né dalla coppia e mi piace questa presa di coscienza.
> 
> ...



Ciao cara.  Quella del figlio spero sia una brutta battuta, perche' passare anche sopra a quello sarebbe davvero follia pura!


Giuro che stento a riconoscerti.   Stai bene?   SUL TUTTO SVELATO  io non metterei mai la mano sul fuoco. 

Trovare perfetto un uomo che mi ha fatto tanto male mi da l'idea della sindrome di STOCCOLMA.


----------



## Diletta (4 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ciao cara.  Quella del figlio spero sia una brutta battuta, perche' passare anche sopra a quello sarebbe davvero follia pura!
> 
> 
> Giuro che stento a riconoscerti.   Stai bene?   SUL TUTTO SVELATO  io non metterei mai la mano sul fuoco.
> ...



Carissima ciao!
Bisogna anche essere obiettivi quando è il caso: ora, oggettivamente, non posso criticare nulla del comportamento del marito.
Tu mi dirai che anche prima era così... 
Sì, è vero, ma ora siamo diversi perché quello che ci è successo ci rimarrà addosso, a lui e a me e questo per sempre.
Sono ancora con lui proprio perché credo che la cosa gli abbia insegnato qualcosa, spero che gli abbia fatto capire qualcosa di importante.

Se, ripeto, dovessi avere la smentita, non dico che non ci rimarrei di merda, ma avrei gli strumenti per fronteggiarla.

Vedendola alla tua maniera non c'è mai e poi mai redenzione per nessuno, se la pensi così è giusto rinchiuderli e buttare via la chiave, metaforicamente parlando, ma io la vedo in maniera un po' diversa.   
Dopo l'espiazione, chiamiamola così anche perché è stata in effetti così, bisogna dare la possibilità al "peccatore" di dimostrare il proprio riscatto, altrimenti a cosa serve?   

Sul figlio...ho detto una cosa forte, lo ammetto.
Ma, facciamo pure questa ipotesi assurda: ormai, dopo decenni, il figlio sarebbe adulto e vaccinato...che dovrei fare?
Buttarmi dalla rupe dalla disperazione o buttare lui (il marito)?
Non vedo tutta questa tragedia, sinceramente...ormai che da giovane ha fatto la peggio lo so anche troppo...


----------



## Diletta (4 Novembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non ho parole. Veramente.
> Ancora qualche settimana fa,* non era in grado di guardare una loro foto *...
> ...



Cara Sienne,
per quello neanche ora...


----------



## Diletta (4 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Dilly tesoro che ti voglio tanto bene:
> ma il fatto che tuo marito abbia commesso degli errori, tra i quali quello di nasconderti un suo lato per anni, è un fatto.
> Poi avrà una serie di lati positivi per cui hai tirato le somme e hai deciso che il totale non era negativo.
> E accanto al tolale ci avrai messo una postilla per cui la prossima voce che va in rosso, gli chiudi baracca e burattini e ci sta pure questo.
> ...




Per scaramanzia non lo dico mai, ma visto che l'hai tirato fuori tu...ora, se le cose sono come sembrano, sì che sono felice di essere sua moglie, c'è trasparenza ed è quello a cui ho sempre ambito.

E non mi sembra che ci sia tanta polvere sotto il tappeto...


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Carissima ciao!
> Bisogna anche essere obiettivi quando è il caso: ora, oggettivamente, non posso criticare nulla del comportamento del marito.
> Tu mi dirai che anche prima era così...
> Sì, è vero, ma ora siamo diversi perché quello che ci è successo ci rimarrà addosso, a lui e a me e questo per sempre.
> ...


Quello dovresti farlo a prescindere e dalla prima rupe utile.


----------



## free (4 Novembre 2014)

secondo me alla fine la Diletta è più o meno nella stessa situazione di Spider: al di là di tanti discorsi, quello che vuole è stare con suo marito e, indovina indovina?, sta con suo marito


----------



## disincantata (4 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Carissima ciao!
> Bisogna anche essere obiettivi quando è il caso: ora, oggettivamente, non posso criticare nulla del comportamento del marito.
> Tu mi dirai che anche prima era così...
> Sì, è vero, ma ora siamo diversi perché quello che ci è successo ci rimarrà addosso, a lui e a me e questo per sempre.
> ...


Forse mi sono espressa male.  NON penso affatto che non si possa ripartire.  Penso  solo che chi non e' trasparente per natura, parlo di chi ha nascosto tanto, difficilmente dira' tutto tutto. Per natura continuera' ad avere piccoli segreti, magari piu' innocui,  ma e' portato a tenere per se. 

Mi spaventano un po'  invece le tue considerazioni su un eventuale figlio sconosciuto.   Speravo fosse una battuta.  

A me non e' mai sfiorata l'idea.  Mi cadrebbe il mondo addosso e non potrei tollerarlo  un  minuto in piu'.
Non ci hanno fatto gia' abbastanza male?

Solo ad un figlio dedicherei tanto amore incondizionato.  Senza pero' giustificarlo.  Solo cercando di rimediare.

Sembra tu lo abbia adottato piu' che sposato.  


Io stento a capire tuo marito, l'impressione da quello che scrivi e' di una persona che rifarebbe  nuovamente tutto e si sente nel giusto.  Che si giustifica con un 'cosi fan tutti'. SPERO DI AVER  CAPITO MALE.

Soprattutto spero che oggi tu sia l'unica per lui,  in tutti i sensi.  Che ti ripaghi in tutti i modi possibili.  


Due anni fa esatti a quest'ora mi telefonava la piccolina.  

La tristezza  pensandoci resta.  Oggi sto bene ma la felicita' e' un altra cosa.  Attenzioni, cure, scuse, baci abbracci  non cancellano e non cancelleranno mai il tradimento. 

Solo il menefreghismo e l'egoismo fa andare avanti bene.  Ci costringono a diventare un po' come loro. 


Non siamo ne crocerossine ne badanti.


----------



## Diletta (4 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Forse mi sono espressa male.  NON penso affatto che non si possa ripartire.  Penso  solo che chi non e' trasparente per natura, parlo di chi ha nascosto tanto, difficilmente dira' tutto tutto. Per natura continuera' ad avere piccoli segreti, magari piu' innocui,  ma e' portato a tenere per se.
> 
> Mi spaventano un po'  invece le tue considerazioni su un eventuale figlio sconosciuto.   Speravo fosse una battuta.
> 
> ...



Ciao!
Nessuno può entrare nella mente di qualcun altro e non sarebbe nemmeno giusto, no?
Anch'io ho il mio piccolo mondo segreto, ma chi non lo ha...l'importante è che non minacci la coppia.
Certo, se uno è incline ai sotterfugi gli verranno sempre più naturali, è vero, ma ognuno agisce per il fine preposto e se ci tiene al matrimonio e soprattutto a vivere con me si regolerà di conseguenza.  
In caso contrario ciao e tanti saluti!

E' normale che il tradimento/i non si cancelleranno mai, ci si convive facendo di tutto per metterli da parte per non avvelenarci la vita, e io me la sono avvelenata anche troppo e non ne vale proprio la pena.

Secondo me, il distacco emotivo che non significa necessariamente disamore, è l'unica strada percorribile.


Vedi, a me non mi interessa sentire parole di rimorso che so benissimo non essere vere.
Anzi, mi sentirei di più presa per il culo.

Preferisco sentirmi dire:
"lo so che mi sono comportato da vero stronzo, ma avevo troppo desiderio di fare certe esperienze e l'ho fatte".
Punto.


----------



## disincantata (4 Novembre 2014)

La cosa che conta è che tu, adesso, stia bene, tutto il testo sbianchettalo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sul figlio...ho detto una cosa forte, lo ammetto.
> Ma, facciamo pure questa ipotesi assurda: ormai, dopo decenni, il figlio sarebbe adulto e vaccinato...che dovrei fare?
> Buttarmi dalla rupe dalla disperazione o buttare lui (il marito)?
> Non vedo tutta questa tragedia, sinceramente...ormai che da giovane ha fatto la peggio lo so anche troppo...


Io, di qualcuno che è fratello o sorella dei miei figli, non potrei mai volerne ignorare l'esistenza.
Soprattutto per rispetto dei miei figli.
Se io avessi un fratello in qualche parte del mondo, vorrei conoscerlo.
Mi sembrerebbe disumano che qualcuno mi negasse questo diritto per ... la sua tranquillità?
Sarebbe veramente aberrante, per la mia etica.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io, di qualcuno che è fratello o sorella dei miei figli, non potrei mai volerne ignorare l'esistenza.
> Soprattutto per rispetto dei miei figli.
> Se io avessi un fratello in qualche parte del mondo, vorrei conoscerlo.
> Mi sembrerebbe disumano che qualcuno mi negasse questo diritto per ... la sua tranquillità?
> Sarebbe veramente aberrante, per la mia etica.


Quoto
per Una che parla di chiesa e preti è stata decisamente una pessima uscita


----------



## Diletta (6 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> per Una che parla di chiesa e preti è stata decisamente una pessima uscita




Ma cosa avete capito?
Fischi per fiaschi...
Proprio perché ho una visione cristiana se, sempre per ipotesi, spuntasse un figlio, non chiuderei la porta né a lui né tanto meno a mio marito.


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma cosa avete capito?
> Fischi per fiaschi...
> Proprio perché ho una visione cristiana se, sempre per ipotesi, spuntasse un figlio, non chiuderei la porta né a lui né tanto meno a mio marito.


se vai a leggere come l'hai buttata giù, si capiva altro.
Io invece se scoprissi un figlio non riconosciuto, nell'eventualità che lui ne fosse a conoscenza, mi armerei di una mazza da 5 kg per revisionare le rotule.
Ma perchè ce l'ho in garage.
Dopo... beh, dopo, effettivamente, chiudergli anche la porta sarebbe una cattiveria.


----------



## Diletta (6 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se vai a leggere come l'hai buttata giù, si capiva altro.
> Io invece se scoprissi un figlio non riconosciuto, nell'eventualità che lui ne fosse a conoscenza, mi armerei di una mazza da 5 kg per revisionare le rotule.
> Ma perchè ce l'ho in garage.
> Dopo... beh, dopo, effettivamente, chiudergli anche la porta sarebbe una cattiveria.


Sono andata a ricercarla...
Ti riferisci alla mia frase seguente:
"io sono fatta così, cerco di trovare sempre il rimedio *alle cose spiacevoli della vita *e bla bla bla...".

Non so cosa abbiate capito, ma di sicuro è un "misunderstanding". Sicuro garantito.

Ma perché, apprendere da tuo marito una cosa del genere, ovvero l'avere un altro figlio fuori, sarebbe* cosa piacevole*? 
Hai appena detto che gli revisioneresti le rotule, e ci credo!
Aspetta che penso a cosa farei al mio...sul giornale sicuramente ci si andrebbe.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sono andata a ricercarla...
> Ti riferisci alla mia frase seguente:
> "io sono fatta così, cerco di trovare sempre il rimedio *alle cose spiacevoli della vita *e bla bla bla...".
> 
> ...


Non per fare la pignola ma hai appena scritto che non chiuderesti la porta a tuo marito...


----------



## Minerva (6 Novembre 2014)

secondo me come definizione a diletta starebbe bene menfliendly


----------



## Diletta (6 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non per fare la pignola ma hai appena scritto che non chiuderesti la porta a tuo marito...


Penso di no, ma apprendere ciò non sarebbe una cosa che mi farebbe piacere...ma credo di non trovare nessuna che gradirebbe la notizia!


----------



## Diletta (6 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> secondo me come definizione a diletta starebbe bene men*fliendly*



...ma non alla "cinese"


----------



## sienne (6 Novembre 2014)

Ciao

l'aspetto di fare un figlio fuori ... con un'altra donna che non sia la propria moglie,
ha anche l'aspetto deplorevole del fare sesso non protetto. Devo spiegare di più? 


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (6 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Penso di no, ma apprendere ciò non sarebbe una cosa che mi farebbe piacere...ma credo di non trovare nessuna che gradirebbe la notizia!


Oltre a non farmi piacere lo farei volare dal balcone.
A te manco questo ti spronerebbe a lasciarlo. Vedi tu


----------



## disincantata (6 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Oltre a non farmi piacere lo farei volare dal balcone.
> A te manco questo ti spronerebbe a lasciarlo. Vedi tu


:up::up::up:


----------



## Minerva (6 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma non alla "cinese"


tu non capile che io studiale lingue e sapele benissimo inglese


----------



## sienne (6 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Oltre a non farmi piacere lo farei volare dal balcone.
> A te manco questo ti spronerebbe a lasciarlo. Vedi tu



Ciao

:up: ... 

infatti. Lui è libero di fare quello che vuole ... 


sienne


----------



## Diletta (7 Novembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> l'aspetto di fare un figlio fuori ... con un'altra donna che non sia la propria moglie,
> ha anche l'aspetto deplorevole del fare sesso non protetto. Devo spiegare di più?
> ...



Ma porca miseria!!
Ma vi rendete conto che stiamo parlando di un ipotetico fattaccio che sarebbe avvenuto in un ipotetico periodo ormai lontano, se non lontanissimo, nel tempo?
Ma questo non vi cambia nulla?
Voi allora sfareste un matrimonio e una famiglia per un errore di gioventù?
Quanto al sesso non protetto...ormai...quel che è stato è stato.
Sarebbe una mazzata enorme, ovvio, ma poi, alla fine, bisogna rialzarsi.
Sarà che ormai, con la delusione che ho preso, ci sta tutto...la mia vita è cambiata, quello che pensavo di noi è stato stravolto, quindi bruttura per bruttura...

Poi, chi lo sa come mi prenderebbe se fosse vero, questa è la mia idea di base, ma si sa che gli eventi vanno provati sullapropria pelle.


----------



## sienne (7 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma porca miseria!!
> Ma vi rendete conto che stiamo parlando di un ipotetico fattaccio che sarebbe avvenuto in un ipotetico periodo ormai lontano, se non lontanissimo, nel tempo?
> Ma questo non vi cambia nulla?
> Voi allora sfareste un matrimonio e una famiglia per un errore di gioventù?
> ...



Ciao

Certo che è ipotetico, in più anche in modo generale ... che potrebbe riguardare noi tutti. 
il fatto sta proprio in questo: la delusione è talmente grande, che non si capisce più nulla. 
Ci sta proprio tutto. A me questo ha spaventato moltissimo. Veramente tanto. 
Da un lato, l'ombra assoluta di essere ... dall'altro, una persona senza coscienza ... 
È una turbine ... E per me c'è un limite. Anzi, lo pongo ... per non divenire cenere ... 
Qui sta la differenza nel gestire la grande delusione. 


sienne


----------



## Palladiano (7 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma porca miseria!!
> Ma vi rendete conto che stiamo parlando di un ipotetico fattaccio che sarebbe avvenuto in un ipotetico periodo ormai lontano, se non lontanissimo, nel tempo?
> Ma questo non vi cambia nulla?
> Voi allora sfareste un matrimonio e una famiglia per un errore di gioventù?
> ...


questa non l'ho capita.


----------



## Minerva (7 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma porca miseria!!
> Ma vi rendete conto che stiamo parlando di un ipotetico *fattaccio *che sarebbe avvenuto in un ipotetico periodo ormai lontano, se non lontanissimo, nel tempo?
> Ma questo non vi cambia nulla?
> Voi allora sfareste un matrimonio e una famiglia per un errore di gioventù?
> ...


più che altro un figlio non  è comunque un fattaccio, né una bruttura e la discriminante della disistima sarebbe proprio l'eventualità che lui non si fosse assunto le responsabilità del caso


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> più che altro un figlio non  è comunque un fattaccio, né una bruttura e la discriminante della disistima sarebbe proprio l'eventualità che lui non si fosse assunto le responsabilità del caso



Quoto


----------



## sienne (7 Novembre 2014)

Ciao

lasciando stare, anzi per fortuna c'è chi lo rimarca, la scelta di espressioni tristissimi,
ma un uomo ... non perde immediatamente stima nei propri occhi, se si viene a sapere tale cosa?

Senza stima, come è possibile proseguire?


sienne


----------



## newbie (7 Novembre 2014)

eccomi

oggi ho un piccolo spazio per me.

vi ringrazio per gli incitamenti a non scomparire. tuttavia, per mia scelta personale, quando sono al lavoro, lavoro ed evito di distrarmi su internet (con tanto di software che blocca l'accesso ai siti "distraenti"). Quando sono in giro, per la salute mentale dei miei occhi, evito di usare internet sul telefono. Senza contare che scrivere un post dallo smartphone mi prenderebbe una settimana.

ho letto velocemente le altre pagine del post.

Ora, io non conosco la storia di Diletta, ma mi pare, per riassumerla in breve, che abbia trovato conforto al dolore provocato dal tradimento del compagno/marito nella religione (cattolica, se non sbaglio...o cmq cristiana..). Qual è il problema?
C'è chi lenisce il dolore trovandosi 4 scopamici , 3 dei quali magari sposati a loro volta, 2 con figli e 1 al primo tradimento. E chi si rifugia nella religione. Almeno non fa del male a nessuno, mi pare.
Certo, parlo io mi sono slogata un polso, ufficialmente scivolando per la scale.

E per quanto riguarda il sentirsi migliori.....be', ma non si dice che il tradito ha la responsabilità del tradimento, ma non ha colpe perchè l'atto dipende da una libera scelta dei due cala-mutande?  Se io non ho colpe, e tu invece ne hai, non prendiamoci in giro, su questo  io sono migliore di te: per fortezza d'animo, per senso di responsabilità, per capacità di gestire istinti ormonali, per rispetto di me stessa e del genere umano, ecc ecc ecc...Su altre cose, tu sarai migliore di me. Paradossalmente puoi essere migliore di me persino nella capacità di gesitre il rapporto e di sopportare la mia reazione al tuo comportamento. Il fatto che io mi ritenga migliore di te, non significa che io ti disprezzi tout-court e che ti tenga al mio fianco solo perchè così nel paragone, mi sento figa. Io disprezzo un tuo comportamento. E a dirla tutta, io -nel mio caso specifico- non solo non mi sento figa, mi sento pure un'idiota perchè non ti ho mandato dove ti avrei dovuto mandare quando lo avrei dovuto fare.

E per quanto riguarda la cala-mutande terza...di lei, sì, lo posso proprio dire: mi sento migliore tout-court (oh che boria, oh che presunzione!) perchè l'unico suo aspetto che io conosco è appunto quello di cala-mutande, di fracca-maroni e di scarica-barili sia nella vita privata che sul lavoro . Inutile dire che non m'interessa conoscere "l'anima bella" ingenuamente illusa e tentata dal ragazzo dolce e gentile che poi le ha spezzato il nobile cu..ore.

Ragazzo dolce e gentile che per me era un uomo più che un ragazzo, ma capisco la differenza di punti di vista..specie quando tu stessa, dall'alto dei tuoi "anta" ti definisci "ragazza".  Eh si, io ti ho fatto trovare un uomo, bello, maturo e tutto infiocchettato. Tu mi hai restituito praticamente uno zerbino usato, che va in crisi se sta lontano da me 2 giorni di fila, che non fa una piega se ritardo di 2 ore senza avvisare, che si tira indietro nelle discussioni perchè sa che in ogni caso il colpevole è lui (anche se si sta "discutendo" se a cena sia meglio pasta o verdura). Felice? io no.

Ah, giusto...ma dimenticavo che tu sei un'anima pia e santa: hai voluto dimostrare al mio compagno che la crisi che stava passando con la sua fidanzatina di una vita era solo una cosa da niente, che lui aveva perfettamente ragione quando ti diceva che era innamorato di me...del tipo: "adesso ti dimostro che vi amate ancora! Scopiamo, così poi scoprirai che vuoi lo stesso stare con lei e non con me."


Ma torniamo a me, ora...che pare che sia io la persona più importante in questo momento. Niente di nuovo. Semplicemente, da qualche giorno, quando la rabbia interiore diventa opprimente, esco. La legge m'impedisce di scaricarla sul suo vero oggetto, l'opinione comune mi trattiene dallo scaricarla sempre su me stessa. Quindi esco e cammino, fintanto che mi fanno male le gambe o mi sono calmata. Anche di notte, se necessario. 
oh, una donna, in giro di notte da sola! Qualsiasi cosa succeda, se l'è andata a cercare.
Sì, viviamo in una società che fa schifo. Ma questo l'ho già imparato a mie spese 20 anni fa. Poi è arrivata una bella persona, che mi ha portata in braccio per 15 anni, fino a che una stronza non è venuta a fargli il solletico sotto le ascelle, solo perchè le andava di farlo.
Ora come ora, se succede qualcosa, non m'interessa. M'interessa calmarmi quando ne ho bisogno. M'interessa smetterla di pensare al "come sarebbe stato se", ai ricordi del prima, le fantasie del durante, a gente che mi dice "non sarà mai come prima (inteso che sarà peggio), te lo porterai sempre dentro, anche con altre persone, se ne esce solo se si diventa egoisti e si comincia a pensare a se stessi.."
Be', se devo vivere per pensare solo a me stessa, allora posso anche andarmene a fanculo fin da ora. Che cazzo di senso ha? io non sono così, non lo sono mai stata. E se lo devo diventare solo per via di una troia e di un imbecille preferisco andare sotto al primo treno.


----------



## Diletta (7 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> più che altro un figlio non  è comunque un fattaccio, né una bruttura e la discriminante della disistima sarebbe proprio l'eventualità che lui non si fosse assunto le responsabilità del caso



Mi scuso per l'espressione che indigna molte di voi...ma sono anche sicura che abbiate compreso il significato, lungi da me mancare di rispetto al concetto di figlio.


----------



## Diletta (7 Novembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Certo che è ipotetico, in più anche in modo generale ... che potrebbe riguardare noi tutti.
> il fatto sta proprio in questo: la delusione è talmente grande, che non si capisce più nulla.
> ...



Capisco Sienne, infatti se vai a vedere tutto dipende dai limiti personali che ciascuno ha.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Novembre 2014)

newbie ha detto:


> eccomi
> 
> oggi ho un piccolo spazio per me.
> 
> ...


Tu mi spaventi.
Nel senso proprio che ho paura PER te.
Continuo a pregarti di farti aiutare, non lo punisci facendoti male tu.
E neanche se qualcun altro fa male a te.
Scordatelo, la responsabile saresti tu, non lui.
E se anche lo facessi sentire in colpa, non servirebbe a nulla.
Ha fatto male a portarti in braccio per 15 anni, doveva farti camminare con le tue gambe, adesso ci riusciresti ancora.
Invece metti sullo stesso piano due cose che sono distinte e non hanno la stessa unità di misura:
la tua vita ed il vostro rapporto.
Guarda che potrebbe, potrebbe, essere che domani tu incontri un uomo, e che di quest'uomo tu ti innamori, e che sia tu a decidere di lasciare lui. Perchè questa è la vita: non sappiamo cosa succederà, non ne abbiamo il controllo edi conseguenza non è proprio tutta nostra, a maggior ragione dobbiamo averne rispetto il più possibile. Pensaci.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Capisco Sienne, infatti se vai a vedere tutto dipende dai limiti personali che ciascuno ha.


anche dalla capacità di spostarli all'evenienza.


----------



## newbie (7 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tu mi spaventi.
> Nel senso proprio che ho paura PER te.
> Continuo a pregarti di farti aiutare, non lo punisci facendoti male tu.
> E neanche se qualcun altro fa male a te.
> ...


Non ci si fa del male per punire gli altri. io per lo meno. Nel momento  in cui questo male (più o meno estremo) arriva alle persone cui stai a  cuore, queste non si sentono in colpa, ma ti odiano, di quell'odio  profondo di cui è capace solo chi ti ama..e la frase ricorrente è  "perchè non me lo hai detto?" E' un tradimento. Lo so, l'ho vissuto,  anche questo. 

"mi ha portato in braccio" nel senso che non mi ha mai fatto del male.  Non credo tu ritenga che me ne avrebbe dovuto fare. Mi sono  espressa male io, scusami.

Domani inconterò un uomo, certo....ma da quanto dice chi ci è  passato...non sarà mai restituita l'innocenza del rapporto pulito. Anche  con un altro, le strade saranno il sospetto, o il menefreghismo. 
E se lo lascerò, spero di non farlo solo per infilarmi sotto altre  lenzuola: significherebbe che sto con un uomo (uno qsi) solo per non  stare sola. 
E se mi avesse lasciata per amore o per disamore, invece che tradita,  l'avrei accettato più facilmente. Invece una ha spalancato una finestra e  la sua testa ha detto "uh figa facile!"

Se ti invischi in un rapporto per 15 anni e questi 15 anni non sono dai  30 ai 45, quando sei una persona fatta e finita, ma ti accompagna per  tutta l'adolescenza e la prima età adulta, nel bene o nel male ti forma  ed è dura scinderlo dalla propria vita, e anche dargli un valore  diverso. 
semplicemente non doveva andare cosi. 

grazie


----------



## ivanl (7 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tu mi spaventi.
> *Nel senso proprio che ho paura PER te.
> Continuo a pregarti di farti aiutare*, non lo punisci facendoti male tu.
> E neanche se qualcun altro fa male a te.
> ...


ha gia' detto tutto Sbriciolata e bene; ribadisco solo il neretto.


----------



## Rudra (7 Novembre 2014)

newbie ha detto:


> Tutto ciò fa  schifo e mi fa salire dentro una rabbia tremenda. Però, poichè non è  giusto che dopo così tanti mesi io lo tormenti ancora come le prime  settimane, ma poichè d'altra parte non ho i mezzi per gestire questo  dolore psicologico, ecco che gli ho trovato un canale d'uscita: quando  solo sola sbatto la testa, i pugni, le gambe contro il muro. Quando c'è  anche lui in casa, poichè le pratiche di cui sopra sono rumorose,  m'incido la pelle in zone non visibili. Piango, in silenzio, poi tutto  passa. Fino alla prossima volta. Per me è l'equivalente di fumare una  sigaretta: fa complessivamente male, ma in quel momento mi fa stare  bene, quindi lo faccio. A differenza della sigaretta però, non faccio  del male anche agli altri col mio fumo passivo.
> Ovviamente non lo sa  nessuno, perchè se fai queste cose sei una persona debole o (peggio)  via di testa. Mentre se fumi sei una persona normale, con un vizietto.


Non ho letto gli altri commenti e probabilmente te lo avranno già consigliato. Ma valuta l'ipotesi di parlare di questo ad un terapista. Non perché tu sia " via di testa"  ( spero che ormai il tabù dello psicoterapeuta come il medico dei pazzi sia superato...) ma perché appunto in questo periodo hai un disagio psicologico che non riesci a gestire da sola e rivolgerti ad uno specialista potrebbe aiutarti; proprio nello stesso modo con cui si chiede una visita ad esempio ad un dentista se ci fa male un dente. Non è certo qualcosa di cui devi vergognarti.
In bocca al lupo


----------



## Divì (7 Novembre 2014)

newbie ha detto:


> Non ci si fa del male per punire gli altri. io per lo meno. Nel momento  in cui questo male (più o meno estremo) arriva alle persone cui stai a  cuore, queste non si sentono in colpa, ma ti odiano, di quell'odio  profondo di cui è capace solo chi ti ama..e la frase ricorrente è  "perchè non me lo hai detto?" E' un tradimento. Lo so, l'ho vissuto,  anche questo.
> 
> "mi ha portato in braccio" nel senso che non mi ha mai fatto del male.  Non credo tu ritenga che me ne avrebbe dovuto fare. Mi sono  espressa male io, scusami.
> 
> ...


Sono d'accordo con te, la sensazione è quella: non è giusto, perché io?

Eppure, tutte le volte che mi domando perché io? mi dico anche, ma perché io no? Chi sono io per essere fuori del cerchio della vita, per essere al sicuro?

Il padre di mio marito non doveva morire a 44 anni lasciando il figlio dodicenne senza il suo eroe, incapace di diventare un uomo. 
Non doveva andare così, ma così è andata.

Mia madre era una donna meravigliosa e intelligente, piena di vita e di passione, ora - a 77 anni -  è su una sedia a rotelle con un severo decadimento cognitivo, insulta tutti e sputa come unica manifestazione di rabbia possibile. Non doveva finire così, ma così è andata.

Le cose sbagliate della vita sono tante, tantissime. Alcune dipendono da noi, ma la maggior parte no. Questo non le rende più giuste.
Eppure dobbiamo cercare di essere un po' felici nonostante non dovesse andare così.

Anche io sono un po' preoccupata per te.


----------



## ipazia (7 Novembre 2014)

sei così sicura newbie, nella tua fortezza. 

Tutto certo eh?

Al sicuro. 

Speri, vorresti e non vorresti. 
Prova a dare un occhio ai verbi che usi. E ai tempi verbali. 
Sembri una che non li usa a caso. E' così?

Quando sono riuscita a uscire dalla mia di fortezza, io ho imparato che le cose vanno, semplicemente. 

A noi decidere cosa farne. Se utilizzarle per vivere e imparare. O se utilizzarle per restarci sotto. 
E confermare le nostre paure più profonde. 
La decisione è soltanto nostra. Gli altri, gli accadimenti, il destino, l'età..contano zero.


Dici che è presto per te? Hai ancora bisogno di spurgare il veleno? (stai davvero spurgando?)


Io ti auguro di trovare il modo di riappropriarti di quella rabbia che ti sta attraversando. (vuoi?)

E forse cambierai i tempi dei verbi, vorrei diventerà voglio...e spero diventerà posso.

Personalmente non mi spaventi. 
Ma è evidente che ti stai facendo male. E non fisicamente. Il corpo guarisce. Fa più che altro scena. 

E' solo un piccolo infinitesimo segno di quello che ti sta accadendo dentro. 
Solo che tu hai deciso di essere sorda. Ora.

Quello è spaventoso. Per te. Anche se adesso ancora non lo vedi. (ma lo percepisci...nell'inquietudine...?)


----------



## newbie (7 Novembre 2014)

Rudra ha detto:


> Non ho letto gli altri commenti e probabilmente te lo avranno già consigliato. Ma valuta l'ipotesi di parlare di questo ad un terapista. Non perché tu sia " via di testa"  ( spero che ormai il tabù dello psicoterapeuta come il medico dei pazzi sia superato...) ma perché appunto in questo periodo hai un disagio psicologico che non riesci a gestire da sola e rivolgerti ad uno specialista potrebbe aiutarti; proprio nello stesso modo con cui si chiede una visita ad esempio ad un dentista se ci fa male un dente. Non è certo qualcosa di cui devi vergognarti.
> In bocca al lupo


Si, già consigliato

Purtroppo sono "via di testa" nella misura in cui non mi va di sprecare tempo e risorse ora in questo, nel cercare/andare/pagare il terapeuta di turno. Non mi va ora, forse più avanti sarà diverso. Come tutti, avendo soldi e tempo limitati, ho fatto una scala delle priorità: la terapia non è in cima, e nemmeno a metà. Di questo mi dovrei vergognare. Di questo continuare a piangere sul latte versato senza trovare la forza di reagire. 
Ma non ora. 

Per ora vi saluto, ringrazio e vi auguro buon proseguimento. Continuerò a leggere nei ritagli di tempo e scriverò quando possibile la prossima volta.


----------



## zanna (7 Novembre 2014)

newbie ha detto:


> Si, già consigliato
> 
> Purtroppo sono "via di testa" nella misura in cui non mi va di sprecare tempo e risorse ora in questo, nel cercare/andare/pagare il terapeuta di turno. Non mi va ora, forse più avanti sarà diverso. Come tutti, avendo soldi e tempo limitati, ho fatto una scala delle priorità: la terapia non è in cima, e nemmeno a metà. Di questo mi dovrei vergognare. Di questo continuare a piangere sul latte versato senza trovare la forza di reagire.
> Ma non ora.
> ...


In cima alla scala chi c'è?


----------



## disincantata (7 Novembre 2014)

newbie ha detto:


> Non ci si fa del male per punire gli altri. io per lo meno. Nel momento  in cui questo male (più o meno estremo) arriva alle persone cui stai a  cuore, queste non si sentono in colpa, ma ti odiano, di quell'odio  profondo di cui è capace solo chi ti ama..e la frase ricorrente è  "perchè non me lo hai detto?" E' un tradimento. Lo so, l'ho vissuto,  anche questo.
> R
> "mi ha portato in braccio" nel senso che non mi ha mai fatto del male.  Non credo tu ritenga che me ne avrebbe dovuto fare. Mi sono  espressa male io, scusami.
> 
> ...


Ti auguro di non provarlo piu', ma fa altrettanto male a qualunque eta'. Con l'aggravante che se ne hai 45  ti sembra tardi ricominciare, se ne hai 60 lo  ritieni impossibile, difficile o inutile.  Quindi meglio a 30, solo per una questione di aspettativa di vita.  Per me non hai speranza di restare con lui.  Troppo ferita.  Non e' vero che dopo  e' sempre  peggio,  ma se ci arrivi al dopo e' vederlo senza lenti rosa, ti piaccia o meno, in modo talmente realistico che diventi si egoista e,  prendi solo il meglio, da lui e dalla vita.  Del resto chi tradisce che fa?

O diventi una crocerossina e accetti tutto.  

Non ho capito, spero, la tua caduta dalle scale.

Sul fatto  di uscire sola di notte, non e' questione di cosa pensa la società o come tim giudica, ma dei rischi che corri.

Pure di giorno per carità,  pero' eviterei.  A meno che il tuo intento sia 'accetto tutto pur di cambiare vita'.

Pochi giorni fa sulla spiaggia al nord Sardegna e al mattino due violenze su due donne sole. 

Io  che ci vado spesso d'inverno penso che d'ora in avanti evitero' di farlo da sola!
Non per il sentire degli altri,  per la mia incolumita'.


----------



## Diletta (7 Novembre 2014)

newbie ha detto:


> Non ci si fa del male per punire gli altri. io per lo meno. Nel momento  in cui questo male (più o meno estremo) arriva alle persone cui stai a  cuore, queste non si sentono in colpa, ma ti odiano, di quell'odio  profondo di cui è capace solo chi ti ama..e la frase ricorrente è  "perchè non me lo hai detto?" E' un tradimento. Lo so, l'ho vissuto,  anche questo.
> 
> "mi ha portato in braccio" nel senso che non mi ha mai fatto del male.  Non credo tu ritenga che me ne avrebbe dovuto fare. Mi sono  espressa male io, scusami.
> 
> ...



No, in quel caso non ci sarebbe stato niente da fare!
Invece non è così.
Lui ti ama e tu lo attrai anche fisicamente. Bè, non è poco.

Siete ancora in mezzo alla tempesta, questo è ovvio, è passato troppo poco tempo e non ti rendi ancora conto della grandiosa opportunità che avete in mano, tutti e due.

Hai detto che eravate in crisi, ecco, io penso che avevate bisogno di uno scossone, forse è un po' troppo forte, ma è una occasione per voi, per la vostra coppia che era distante e immobile.
Ripartite da qui conoscendovi e scoprendovi di nuovo. 
Ma è tutto così chiaro e lo hai detto anche tu che i motivi c'erano e li hai compresi. 
Quando c'è aria di crisi in una coppia è fin troppo facile per una terza persona insinuarsi nel mezzo e approfittarsene.
E' tutto come da copione...ed è successo.

Ma è andata bene: il tuo compagno non se ne è innamorato, ci ha soltanto fatto del sesso, molto banale come cosa, non trovi?  
Il risultato della sua bella cazzata è che tu non lo vedi più con gli occhi di prima (e ci mancherebbe) quindi lui è sceso dal piedistallo per confondersi con tutti gli altri.
Come accettare l'idea che anche lui sia riuscito a fare ciò che non avresti mai immaginato possibile?
Ce la puoi fare solo accettando che anche lui è come tutti gli altri, cioè uno che sbaglia e credimi, lui non è peggiore degli altri, lui è semplicemente un uomo, ma questo uomo ti ama, tienine conto.


----------



## ivanl (7 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non ho capito, spero, la tua caduta dalle scale.


Spero anche io, ma mi sa che la cosa si fa sempre piu' preoccupante....


----------



## newbie (7 Novembre 2014)

velocemente, giusto per dissipare preoccupazione, che -in fondo- non è  corretto far sorgere in chichessia, men che meno estranei.

il polso si è slogato a causa di una sberla data al muro: principio di  azione-reazione. Poi si è gonfiato e al lavoro ho detto che ero caduta. 

Per il resto, tranquillità. la cosa "positiva" dell'autolesionismo (in  genere) è che è atto a mantenersi (diverso dallo "sentirsi") vivi. Ha  ragione Ipazia (mi pare): fa scena, soprattutto con se stessi. E ti dà  l'idea di aver fatto una cosa bella, perchè sei stato male e non hai  rotto le palle a nessuno. 

Rispondendo velocemente random qua e là..

-In cima alla lista c'è il coronamento del sogno dell'indipendenza,  seguito a ruota dal sogno di un dottorato (nonostante l'età). Purtroppo  al momento non riesco a tenere la mente concentrata per il secondo.

-No, non sto spurgando il dolore. E' un piangere sul latte versato, una  mancanza di reazione. Ne sono consapevole. Ma la consapevolezza non  basta a uscirne.

-A 30 va meglio che a 40 se quella che viene tradita non è la relazione  "della tua vita". Se hai avuto altre esperienze sentimentali è  probabilmente anche più facile archiviarne una o superarne un problema. E  con questo mi ricollego a Diletta: non si è trattato solo di "sesso",  ma "sesso con la seconda donna in tutta la sua vita". E questo ne fa  necessariamente una cosa importante. Oltre a fare della cala-mutande non  solo una vecchia troia, ma anche una stronza, in quanto consapevole dei  vissuti della persona cui stava facendo piedino sotto al tavolo. Per  equità di giudizio, ribadisco che lui è un imbecille. 

Un conto è a 30, con precedenti esperienze. Ok, la infili nel bagaglio delle altre esperienze.
Un conto è a 20-25, con nessun'altra esperienza. Ok, sono giovane, e ho  tempo prima di invecchiare per tirare su un'altra storia importante.

E' un po' come nel lavoro: a 30 anni, senza esperienze precedenti, sei un fallito.
Ovviamente è ancora più grave a 40, senza altre esperienze. 
E ovviamente è per come la vedo io, che sono nella situazione. Magari non è vero.

-Lo so che ci sono situazioni dolorose ben più gravi di questa, l'ho  detto in uno dei primi post. E il fatto che in fondo io non riesca a  sollevarmi da questa "cazzata", pur avendo ancora mani e piedi per  farlo, mi fa sentire ancora più inadeguata. 

Ora, arrivederci, sul serio.


----------



## Diletta (7 Novembre 2014)

newbie ha detto:


> Be', se devo vivere per pensare solo a me stessa, allora posso anche andarmene a fanculo fin da ora. Che cazzo di senso ha? io non sono così, non lo sono mai stata. E se lo devo diventare solo per via di una troia e di un imbecille preferisco andare sotto al primo treno.




E invece devi vivere pensando solo a TE STESSA, ma questo ora perché sono passati solo sei mesi.
Spostare l'attenzione da lui a te, coccolarti e permettere, perché no, anche a lui di farlo, se non ti fa schifo.
Che ti serva e ti riverisca, che sia ai tuoi ordini. E' il minimo.

Poi, un giorno ti sveglierai e ti sorprenderai a non pensare più a lui, imbecille, e a lei, troia. 
Ti sembrerà perfino strano, eppure quell'ossessione se ne è andata, vaporizzata...e forse, dico forse, ti accorgerai di vedere lui con occhi nuovi, di provare qualcosa a cui darai il nome che preferisci: amore, attrazione, affetto o chissà che altro.     
Capirai d'un tratto che non ne vale comunque la pena di star male così perché loro, i fedifraghi, non meritano il nostro dolore, tuttal'più, la nostra compassione per essere stati così fragili.
E la vita ti sorriderà di nuovo, non ci credi, ma è così.
Di dolore non si muore.
Al contrario, ci rende fortissimi e più saggi.


----------



## ipazia (7 Novembre 2014)

newbie ha detto:


> velocemente, giusto per dissipare preoccupazione, che -in fondo- non è  corretto far sorgere in chichessia, men che meno estranei.
> 
> il polso si è slogato a causa di una sberla data al muro: principio di  azione-reazione. Poi si è gonfiato e al lavoro ho detto che ero caduta.
> 
> ...



Senti newbie. Tu pensa al tuo di dolore. 

E rispettalo. Se riesci.

Che stare male non è soltanto una questione fisica. 
Ridurlo solo alla fisicità significa moncarsi di una parte importante del proprio sè.

E buttare tutto in mentalizzazione...è l'ennesima difesa. 

Guarda che è più semplice soffrire eh, che industriarsi con questo dispendio di energie per non sentire... (vuoi sentire?)

Ogni dolore è un dolore. -
Come puoi pensare di metterli su una bilanca e decidere del tuo valore sulla base del dove più pende il piatto?. 

Il punto non è misurare la propria adeguatezza sul dolore vissuto (da dove viene questa idea...:fischio

Mica che si vince qualcosa alla fine eh..


E chi ha stabilito, poi, tutto quell'elenco di tappe? (sicura abbia ragione?)

mica che per forza ci si debba adeguare a quanto prescritto nel grande libro della vita eh...

il tempo è un concetto molto relativo...ha dei vincoli, ma la loro gestione è soggettiva. 
Se riusciamo a non perdere per strada la nostra soggettività.

p.s.: la prossima volta, anzichè prendere a sberle un muro, usa il sacco...o un mobile...sì, meglio il mobile, almeno resta lì a ricordarti chi sei.


----------



## Diletta (7 Novembre 2014)

*e questo*

è a conferma della regola antichissima che:
un uomo non ce la fa ad avere una donna sola nella vita.
Non ce la fa proprio...
E anche qui si evince la superiorità femminile, che invece può benissimo farcela senza sentirsi inadeguata.
E' inutile: gli uomini sono proprio degli imbecilli, a conferma di quello che dice New (sempre esclusi i presenti).
Un mio caro amico mi ha sempre detto che un uomo fa una fatica boia a rinunciare ad un'occasione e cosa poi cambierà mai da una donna ad un'altra? 
Mistero....

Comunque, è bene saperlo e non farsi troppe illusioni come mi ero fatta io, così le aspettative si ridimensionano e si vive tutti bene.   
Sarebbe meglio dar retta allo slogan:
"se lo conosci lo eviti" ma tanto non ce la facciamo ad evitarli, gli uomini, ne siamo troppo attratte, quindi regoliamoci di conseguenza.
E dirò di più: sarebbero tutti da riempire di corna, tanto o ce le fanno o vorrebbero ma non ne sono capaci o madre natura è stata cattiva con loro.

Fatto sta che durante tutta una vita certi languori vengono un po' a tutti sti figli di buone donne ed è meglio che mi fermi qui.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Novembre 2014)

*JB*

ABBATTIMI TI PREGO


----------



## PresidentLBJ (7 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> è a conferma della regola antichissima che:
> un uomo non ce la fa ad avere una donna sola nella vita.
> Non ce la fa proprio...
> E anche qui si evince la superiorità femminile, che invece può benissimo farcela senza sentirsi inadeguata.
> ...


Tutto sommato tuo marito è da invidiare, nel senso che se è come descrivi ha trovato quella giusta.


----------



## drusilla (7 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> è a conferma della regola antichissima che:
> un uomo non ce la fa ad avere una donna sola nella vita.
> Non ce la fa proprio...
> E anche qui si evince la superiorità femminile, che invece può benissimo farcela senza sentirsi inadeguata.
> ...


Ma te ne rendi conto della sfilza di idee anticristiane che hai tirato fuori?


----------



## Nocciola (7 Novembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Tutto sommato tuo marito è da invidiare.


Se fossi un uomo pagherei per sposare Diletta


----------



## PresidentLBJ (7 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se fossi un uomo pagherei per sposare Diletta


Leggendo la storia di Diletta, sapresti anche chi pagare per star tranquillo.


----------



## drusilla (7 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se fossi un uomo pagherei per sposare Diletta


Se fossi un uomo come lei descrive gli uomini...


----------



## ipazia (7 Novembre 2014)

...scusami Diletta...ma proprio non ce la si fa a ragionare innanzitutto in termini di individui prima che in termini di contrapposizione fra uomini e donne?

(non sono mai riuscita a capire quale sia la posta in gioco.)

Individui. 

che magari, anzichè continuare (dalla notte dei tempi) a cercare differenze per costruire un campo di battaglia ideale in cui trovare conferme della propria superiorità e del proprio valore, e delle proprie paure e credenze, si potrebbe anche provare anche a usarle quelle differenze per costruire alleanze, benefiche per ognuno. Per ogni individuo.


Scusami Diletta. Non è con te. 
Il tuo post mi ha dato il la.

Solo che questi concetti...sarebbe bello riuscire a superarli un po' per volta, anzichè agganciarsi alla ricerca di conferme e rassicurazioni. Io penso.

mah...scusa l'OT newbie.


----------



## Diletta (7 Novembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Tutto sommato tuo marito è da invidiare, nel senso che se è come descrivi ha trovato quella giusta.



ora glielo vado a dire...!


----------



## Diletta (7 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se fossi un uomo pagherei per sposare Diletta



malgrado l'opinione che ho dei signori uomini?


----------



## Nocciola (7 Novembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> Se fossi un uomo come lei descrive gli uomini...



si. Era sottointeso


----------



## Nocciola (7 Novembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Leggendo la storia di Diletta, sapresti anche chi pagare per star tranquillo.


:up::up::up:


----------



## Nocciola (7 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> malgrado l'opinione che ho dei signori uomini?


ho risposto sotto
Se fossi un uomo come quelli che descrivi tu
Un uomo per come ne conosco tanti potrebbe innamorarsi di te ma non ti sposerebbe per i medesimi motivi degli altri


----------



## disincantata (7 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> malgrado l'opinione che ho dei signori uomini?



Sai che gli frega a certi se taci!


----------



## Nocciola (7 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> ora glielo vado a dire...!



Lo sa tranquilla! Lo sa


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> è a conferma della regola antichissima che:
> un uomo non ce la fa ad avere una donna sola nella vita.
> Non ce la fa proprio...
> E anche qui si evince la superiorità femminile, che invece può benissimo farcela senza sentirsi inadeguata.
> ...


ma porca puzzola incatramata, è ripartita col mantra.
Chiamate la contraerea


----------



## Nocciola (7 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma porca puzzola incatramata, è ripartita col mantra.
> Chiamate la contraerea



Io ho detto a JB di abbattermi ma non arriva


----------



## drusilla (7 Novembre 2014)

Diletta, o si perdona o si disprezza. Deciditi.


----------



## sienne (8 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> è a conferma della regola antichissima che:
> un uomo non ce la fa ad avere una donna sola nella vita.
> Non ce la fa proprio...
> E anche qui si evince la superiorità femminile, che invece può benissimo farcela senza sentirsi inadeguata.
> ...



Ciao Diletta,

e tu, ti sei rivolta a trovare consiglio presso due uomini? Prete e psicologo? 

Mi sembra che tu sia più illusa che mai. Proprio per non dover affrontare la bestia che hai in te.
Tanta rabbia, tanto schifo ... leggo. E tu? Ti consoli con "sono tutti così" ed è "la natura" ... 
Facile ... molto facile così. Perché non devi cambiare nulla ... e per mantenere un po' di dignità,
fai passare tutta la categoria uomini per esseri inferiori e succubi dai loro pruriti ... 
Facile ... molto facile così. 

PS: Non si tratta rimanere o meno. Si tratta di come elaboriamo per trovare pace. 
Leggo, che tu non ce la fai ... ma per timore di affrontare, condanni ... 


sienne


----------



## newbie (8 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Lui ti ama e tu lo attrai anche fisicamente. Bè, non è poco.
> 
> 
> Ce la puoi fare solo accettando che anche lui è come tutti gli altri,  cioè uno che sbaglia e credimi, lui non è peggiore degli altri, lui è  semplicemente un uomo, ma questo uomo ti ama, tienine conto.


so what?  
Detto  in altri termini: non mi basta più essere amata. Prima mi bastava  perchè consideravo il rispetto, la fiducia e l'attrazione una naturale  conseguenza dell'amore. Evidentemente non è così. Sono letteralmente  caduta dalle nuvole quando mi sono resa conto che può avere un'erezione  sostanzialmente con chiunque. Non ce l'ha con me perchè sono io che  lo attraggo. Ma perchè è fisiologico. Punto. 

Per il  resto...anch'io non dividerei tra maschio/femmina. Dividerei tra chi  ragiona con la testa e chi con l'organo genitale, qualsiasi esso sia.
 Se ragioni con il cervello -->prevedi le conseguenze delle  azioni-->hai com-passione per il dolore che eventualmente possono  arrecare le tue scelte (a te o agli altri) --> valuti se quel dolore  ne vale la pena/ se non c'è dolore valuti solo costi-benefici --->  decidi di conseguenza. 
Se ragioni con l'organo non deputato al ragionamento, da qualche parte il meccanismo di cui sopra s'inceppa.
La  cosa che trovo più esilarante è che è stato dimostrato che i polli (i  cosiddetti "cervelli di gallina") sono in grado eseguire quegli step se  l'oggetto della com-passione è visibile ai loro occhi in quel momento e  se non è un nemico/avversario. Come esseri umani, dovremmo essere in  grado di far meglio.

Poi si può distinguere tra chi ragiona con l'organo genitale su base quotidiana o sporadicamente.

C'è  il luogo comune che sia l'uomo a ragionare più spesso con il pene che  con la testa e i luoghi comuni si saranno pure costruiti su qualche  base. MA....
 ho conosciuto più di una donna vagina-ragionante,  avvezza a prendere decisioni secondo la fregola del momento (decisioni  che spaziano dal banale scopare tizio al più inconsueto comprare un  Husky o l'equipaggiamento per il paint-ball)


Per concludere e tornare al punto di partenza: non mi basta che mi ami e che sia il meno peggio che posso avere solo perchè è una necessità fisiologica del maschio darlo via manco fosse la fiera del pesce. Un uomo con queste caratteristiche lo trovo andando al bar sotto casa il venerdi sera con un minigonna ascellare e una scollatura inguinale. Io AVEVO AVUTO di più. Lo avevo, l'ho perso e non sono nello stato d'animo per carcarlo di nuovo.


----------



## Horny (8 Novembre 2014)

newbie ha detto:


> so what?
> Detto  in altri termini: non mi basta più essere amata. Prima mi bastava  perchè consideravo il rispetto, la fiducia e l'attrazione una naturale  conseguenza dell'amore. Evidentemente non è così. Sono letteralmente  caduta dalle nuvole quando mi sono resa conto che può avere un'erezione  sostanzialmente con chiunque. Non ce l'ha con me perchè sono io che  lo attraggo. Ma perchè è fisiologico. Punto.
> 
> Per il  resto...anch'io non dividerei tra maschio/femmina. Dividerei tra chi  ragiona con la testa e chi con l'organo genitale, qualsiasi esso sia.
> ...


mi pare difficile darti torto, anche io sono come te.


----------



## spleen (8 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> è a conferma della regola antichissima che:
> un uomo non ce la fa ad avere una donna sola nella vita.
> Non ce la fa proprio...
> E anche qui si evince la superiorità femminile, che invece può benissimo farcela senza sentirsi inadeguata.
> ...


Bella considerazione hai degli uomini.
Sarebbe come dire che non vale la pena essere fedeli ad una perchè tanto sono tutte zoccole.


----------



## Diletta (9 Novembre 2014)

newbie ha detto:


> so what?
> Detto  in altri termini: non mi basta più essere amata. Prima mi bastava  perchè consideravo il rispetto, la fiducia e l'attrazione una naturale  conseguenza dell'amore. Evidentemente non è così. Sono letteralmente  caduta dalle nuvole quando mi sono resa conto che può avere un'erezione  sostanzialmente con chiunque. Non ce l'ha con me perchè sono io che  lo attraggo. Ma perchè è fisiologico. Punto.
> 
> Per il  resto...anch'io non dividerei tra maschio/femmina. Dividerei tra chi  ragiona con la testa e chi con l'organo genitale, qualsiasi esso sia.
> ...



Quello che hai scritto rispecchia ciò che ero io "prima" della cura.
Per carità: è tutto quanto corretto concettualmente, chi direbbe il contrario?
Però ti invito a ragionare e ti chiedo uno sforzo per aprirti a prospettive che sono ora distanti dal tuo modo di pensare.

Prima di tutto, fai una divisione netta fra chi ragiona con la testa e chi ragiona con l'altra cosa, ecco, secondo me, l'equivoco parte da qui.
Gli esseri umani, grazie al Cielo, sono dotati di cervello che ragiona, questo, però, non significa che lo usino sempre e comunque in tutte le situazioni.
Dovresti riuscire a pensare al tuo compagno come un uomo dotato di ragione che è inciampato, che è caduto in tentazione e che ha ceduto alla tentazione.
Certo che in quel frangente non ha usato la ragione, ma l'istinto, ma questo non vuol dire che lui ora appartenga all'altra categoria. 
Ce lo hai messo tu nell'altra categoria, degli imbecilli che perdono la testa per un'attrazione fatale e che lo fanno di abitudine.
Non credo che il tuo lui sia così...perché se lo fosse non te lo avrebbe mai confessato.
Il tuo lui ha fatto un'uscita dal seminato e questo è.

Quanto al discorso attrazione, sapessi quanto ci ho sofferto a scoprire che non solo IO lo attraevo, ma anche delle altre. 
Ecco, questo è stato uno scoglio durissimo da affrontare e ci ho messo tanto e tanto dolore.
Poi ce l'ho fatta a capirlo e ora che te lo scrivo non provo più nessun tormento perché lo vedo come un fatto talmente scontato...
E' così, mia cara, il fatto che loro abbiano scelto noi non significa che non siano attratti più da nessun'altra.
Non è così che funziona!!
E mi sarebbe piaciuto un mucchio se fosse così, credimi.

Il tuo compagno, come qualsiasi altro uomo di cui ti potrai innamorare ricambiata, incontrerà nella sua vita tante donne e tante o poche lo attrarranno, avranno quel qualcosa che piacerà a lui o che lo intrigherà, saranno sensazioni che avrà e che svaniranno con l'intervento della famosa ragione.
E sarà quella ragione che lui possiede che lo farà riflettere su tutto quello che hai detto molto bene tu.

Ecco, mi piacerebbe che tu pensassi un po' a quello che ti ho detto...


----------



## drusilla (9 Novembre 2014)

New, sei nel bel mezzo delle sofferenze pet la ferita narcisistica che hai subito. In più senbri una manica del controllo e del perfezionismo. Guardati dentro per benino, e smetti di sviare il tutto con l'autolesionismo!


----------



## Palladiano (10 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> è a conferma della regola antichissima che:
> *un uomo non ce la fa ad avere una donna sola nella vita.
> Non ce la fa proprio...
> E anche qui si evince la superiorità femminile, che invece può benissimo farcela senza sentirsi inadeguata.
> ...


e io, allora? non sarei un uomo?.
Queste affermazioni francamente non le capisco.
Stando qui ho imparato di quante siano le variabili in gioco nel vasto campo dell'amore, dei sentimenti.
Tante che arrivare a creare un assioma valido per tutti mi pare impossibile.
La superiorità della donna, l'uomo che tradisce col coso e la donna colla testa, l'uomo che è biologicamente destinato a tradire o a passare di fiore in fiore, la donna invece che ambisce solo a farsi una famiglia in cui morire non importa se felice.
Sono tutte cazzate


----------



## Nocciola (10 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> e io, allora? non sarei un uomo?.
> Queste affermazioni francamente non le capisco.
> Stando qui ho imparato di quante siano le variabili in gioco nel vasto campo dell'amore, dei sentimenti.
> Tante che arrivare a creare un assioma valido per tutti mi pare impossibile.
> ...


Non quoto, straquoto 
Ma a Diletta serve crederci


----------



## Palladiano (10 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non quoto, straquoto
> Ma a Diletta serve crederci


Mi Sa che vado a cercarmi la sua storia...


----------



## Nocciola (10 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Mi Sa che vado a cercarmi la sua storia...


Ecco bravo. Capirai il Perchè del suo ragionamento


----------



## Nicka (10 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> e io, allora? non sarei un uomo?.
> Queste affermazioni francamente non le capisco.
> Stando qui ho imparato di quante siano le variabili in gioco nel vasto campo dell'amore, dei sentimenti.
> Tante che arrivare a creare un assioma valido per tutti mi pare impossibile.
> ...


Ma è ovvio che siano cazzate...solo che ci sono persone che le cazzate se le devono raccontare per riuscire a vivere. Niente di strano...


----------



## Horny (10 Novembre 2014)

io invece non capisco come possa una 'cura' farti cambiare personalità a 40 anni,
o quanti ne hai tu, diletta.
(magari ce ne fossero!!!!!)

fermo restando che la storia di new e del suo compagno non mi pare
affatto simile a quella tua e di tuo marito e mi pare pericoloso inquadrarla
nello stesso schema.

per il resto quoto palladiano


----------



## Diletta (10 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> e io, allora? non sarei un uomo?.
> Queste affermazioni francamente non le capisco.
> Stando qui ho imparato di quante siano le variabili in gioco nel vasto campo dell'amore, dei sentimenti.
> Tante che arrivare a creare un assioma valido per tutti mi pare impossibile.
> ...



Ma certo che lo sei!
Tu appartieni a quella schiera di uomini per i quali il rispetto per la propria compagna unito all'amore e all'attrazione per lei fanno sì che tu sia sicuro di te stesso e forte. 
Principi e sentimenti che, insieme, fanno da scudo e da muro inespugnabile dal mondo che ti gira intorno.

Ma lo sai anche tu di essere fra le perle rare...


----------



## Diletta (10 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> io invece non capisco come possa una *'cura'* farti cambiare personalità a 40 anni,
> o quanti ne hai tu, diletta.
> (magari ce ne fossero!!!!!)
> 
> ...



Ma "cura" era sottintesa alla crisi, non ad una terapia!

La storia di new, in realtà, riconduce ad uno schema molto simile: le mancate esperienze e, di conseguenza, il desiderio di farle.
Credimi, il nocciolo sta proprio tutto qui.
Chi non le fa prima le vuole fare dopo...e non sto dicendo nulla di trascendentale perché è di una semplicità disarmante.


----------



## Horny (10 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma "cura" era sottintesa alla crisi, non ad una terapia!
> 
> La storia di new, in realtà, riconduce ad uno schema molto simile: le mancate esperienze e, di conseguenza, il desiderio di farle.
> Credimi, il nocciolo sta proprio tutto qui.
> Chi non le fa prima le vuole fare dopo...e non sto dicendo nulla di trascendentale perché è di una semplicità disarmante.


cura, crisi, chiamala come vuoi....
poi non è che uno non fa certe esperienze perché gli siano
precluse, magari gli interessa altro.
c'è chi è semplicemente infedele di natura, che abbia o meno
avuto esperienze.
ci sono uomini che guardano ogni donna che passa per strada e
se la farebbero.
e donne che tradiscono di continuo.
indipendentemente dal numero di esperienza del prima.
c'è chi nel rapporto è fedelissimo, e fuori dal rapporto è curioso.
e mille altri casi.
il compagno di new mi pare fosse piuttosto turbato da quanto accadutogli,
parliamo di una persona stressata che, dopo soli 10 giorni, non ha retto ai sensi di colpa e ha confessato!
a me sinceramente ricorda più il compagno di millepensieri, che un tipo come tuo marito, i cui vari tradimenti
sono emersi dopo anni, colla giustificazione che dopo il matrimonio 'ha messo la testa a posto'.


----------



## Palladiano (10 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma "cura" era sottintesa alla crisi, non ad una terapia!
> 
> La storia di new, in realtà, riconduce ad uno schema molto simile: le mancate esperienze e, di conseguenza, il desiderio di farle.
> Credimi, il nocciolo sta proprio tutto qui.
> Chi non le fa prima le vuole fare dopo...e non sto dicendo nulla di trascendentale perché è di una semplicità disarmante.


ed ancora generalizzi.
Chi non le fa prima le VUOLE fare dopo. la dai come cosa ineluttabile, una volontà senza arbitrio. Però ora capisco perchè scrivi così..

cito da un tuo vecchio post
"So anche che lui non è affatto una mosca rara, ma che, al contrario, si trova in buona compagnia insieme a molti altri esponenti del suo sesso e non solo.
Questa è la realtà: il richiamo della novità e la voglia di "cacciare""

*supponiamo* il caso che io sia una perla rara (non lo sono): questo ti dovrebbe indurre a riflettere che non c'è nulla di ineluttabile che non ci sono uomini trascinati alla caccia dal dna, ma che invece il "rispetto per la propria compagna unito all'amore e all'attrazione..." (cito il tuo post di sopra) ed aggiungo io, alla volontà, fa la differenza tra me (un me generico eh) e mariti come il tuo o di tante altre.
NB non mi sto mettendo su un improbabile altare, ma vorrei far capire a diletta che in questo campo non ci sono forze irresistibili che agiscono, ma volontà dei singoli.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> io invece non capisco come possa una '*cura*' farti cambiare personalità a 40 anni,
> o quanti ne hai tu, diletta.
> (magari ce ne fossero!!!!!)
> 
> ...



mai provato un lavaggio del cervello fatto da 3 uomini che "stranamente" hanno lo stesso punto di vista?


----------



## Nocciola (10 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> cura, crisi, chiamala come vuoi....
> poi non è che uno non fa certe esperienze perché gli siano
> precluse, magari gli interessa altro.
> c'è chi è semplicemente infedele di natura, che abbia o meno
> ...



:up::up:


----------



## Nocciola (10 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> ed ancora generalizzi.
> Chi non le fa prima le VUOLE fare dopo. la dai come cosa ineluttabile, una volontà senza arbitrio. Però ora capisco perchè scrivi così..
> 
> cito da un tuo vecchio post
> ...


Se non riesce a convincersi che tutti sono come suo marito non può accettare di restarci insieme
E dato che per lei sarebbe un fallimento troppo forte da sopportare si deve disegnare una realtà per cui alla fine, sono "ragazzi" fanno cazzate, e noi donne, dal nostro piedistallo li perdoniamo perchè sono essere inferiori e li aiutiamo a migliorare
E' arrivata a dire che se suo marito vuole togliersi uno sfizio lei lo cpairebbe e non avrebbe problemi.


----------



## Palladiano (10 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se non riesce a convincersi che tutti sono come suo marito non può accettare di restarci insieme
> E dato che per lei sarebbe un fallimento troppo forte da sopportare si deve disegnare una realtà per cui alla fine, sono "ragazzi" fanno cazzate, e noi donne, dal nostro piedistallo li perdoniamo perchè sono essere inferiori e li aiutiamo a migliorare
> E' arrivata a dire che se suo marito vuole togliersi uno sfizio lei lo cpairebbe e non avrebbe problemi.


si l'ho compreso rileggendo vecchi post.
però farfalla, io capisco questa forma di autodifesa. Ci sono alcune cose (parlo, ahimè, per esperienza personale) che fanno così male che è necessario metterle in un cassetto, oppure crearsi delle giustificazioni che rendano gestibile il dolore.
Sempre per esperienza personale dico che dal cassetto ogni tanto escono.
sono meccanismi di difesa tanto più forti quanto maggiore è il dolore che i fatti cagionano.
La capisco, diletta, e se non è pronta non voglio essere io ad aprirle quei cassetti.


----------



## Diletta (10 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> cura, crisi, chiamala come vuoi....
> poi non è che uno non fa certe esperienze perché gli siano
> precluse, magari gli interessa altro.
> c'è chi è semplicemente infedele di natura, che abbia o meno
> ...



Sì, hai ragione.
Infatti è per quello che New dovrebbe davvero impegnarsi per salvare la sua unione perché il suo compagno non è un superficiale. Chi ha sensi di colpa non lo è.
Però è importante capire le motivazioni di un tradimento perché i motivi, se si cercano, saltano sempre fuori e vanno trovati proprio per far sì che non si ripetano in futuro.
Ovvio che una volta trovati vadano anche accettati, ma questo è uno step successivo e poi, non è detto che si debbano per forza accettare.
Dipende da come siamo fatti, però, sarebbe un peccato sfare una unione così solo per intransigenza.


----------



## Horny (10 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> mai provato un lavaggio del cervello fatto da 3 uomini che "stranamente" hanno lo stesso punto di vista?


no.
a parte che lavare il cervello a me è un po' difficile.
basta parlare coi miei ex :mexican:.
ma tre uomini? 
in che senso?


----------



## Horny (10 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> si l'ho compreso rileggendo vecchi post.
> però farfalla, io capisco questa forma di autodifesa. Ci sono alcune cose (parlo, ahimè, per esperienza personale) che fanno così male che è necessario metterle in un cassetto, oppure crearsi delle giustificazioni che rendano gestibile il dolore.
> Sempre per esperienza personale dico che dal cassetto ogni tanto escono.
> sono meccanismi di difesa tanto più forti quanto maggiore è il dolore che i fatti cagionano.
> La capisco, diletta, e se non è pronta non voglio essere io ad aprirle quei cassetti.


ripeto, sei un grande! :up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Horny (10 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, hai ragione.
> Infatti è per quello che New dovrebbe davvero impegnarsi per salvare la sua unione perché il suo compagno non è un superficiale. Chi ha sensi di colpa non lo è.
> Però è importante capire le motivazioni di un tradimento perché i motivi, se si cercano, saltano sempre fuori e vanno trovati proprio per far sì che non si ripetano in futuro.
> Ovvio che una volta trovati vadano anche accettati, ma questo è uno step successivo e poi, non è detto che si debbano per forza accettare.
> Dipende da come siamo fatti, però, sarebbe un peccato sfare una unione così solo per intransigenza.


si, ma, sempre per rimanere nell'esempio, mi pare che new in questo momento
non sia in grado di sostenere il suo compagno, come fece, ad esempio,
millepensieri, ma abbia invece lei stessa bisogno di sostegno, che non
credo possa ricevere dal compagno.
non hanno figli e sono giovani.
uno stop, anche temporaneo, sarebbe consigliabile, non credi?


----------



## Diletta (10 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> ed ancora generalizzi.
> Chi non le fa prima le VUOLE fare dopo. la dai come cosa ineluttabile,* una volontà senza arbitrio*. Però ora capisco perchè scrivi così..
> 
> cito da un tuo vecchio post
> ...



No, può sembrare che la pensi così, ma non è e mi sono spiegata male.

La cosa di cui sono più convinta è che tradire sia solo e soltanto UNA SCELTA, una LIBERA SCELTA.
Quindi, d'accordissimo con te che la VOLONTA' vada aggiunta agli altri aspetti da te ripresi e che anzi, e ribadiamolo ancora, che sia proprio la volontà a fare la differenza anche nel caso in cui, per forma mentale, non si ritenga mancare di rispetto se si tradisce.  
Però, a pensarci bene, mi sembra di averlo scritto anche a New che è scontato che l'uomo, inteso come essere umano, possiede la ragione e in base a questa esercita il proprio libero arbitrio di cui se ne assume ogni responsabilità.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> si l'ho compreso rileggendo vecchi post.
> però farfalla, io capisco questa forma di autodifesa. Ci sono alcune cose (parlo, ahimè, per esperienza personale) che fanno così male che è necessario metterle in un cassetto, oppure crearsi delle giustificazioni che rendano gestibile il dolore.
> Sempre per esperienza personale dico che dal cassetto ogni tanto escono.
> sono meccanismi di difesa tanto più forti quanto maggiore è il dolore che i fatti cagionano.
> La capisco, diletta, e se non è pronta non voglio essere io ad aprirle quei cassetti.


Ma anch'io la capisco. solo che non posso darle ragione per farla sentire meglio. E' giusto, secondo me, che si continui a sottolineare l'evidenza di questa cosa.
Dopodichè il giorno che leggo Diletta serena per davvero io sarò la prima a esserne felice


----------



## Nocciola (10 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> no.
> a parte che lavare il cervello a me è un po' difficile.
> basta parlare coi miei ex :mexican:.
> ma tre uomini?
> in che senso?


Marito
Prete
Psicologo


----------



## Diletta (10 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> si, ma, sempre per rimanere nell'esempio, mi pare che new in questo momento
> non sia in grado di sostenere il suo compagno, come fece, ad esempio,
> millepensieri, ma abbia invece lei stessa bisogno di sostegno, che non
> credo possa ricevere dal compagno.
> ...



Sì, penso anch'io che un allontanamento sarebbe consigliabile.
Del resto, non banalizziamo il tradimento, che rimane e rimarrà sempre una pugnalata al cuore.


----------



## Diletta (10 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> si l'ho compreso rileggendo vecchi post.
> però farfalla, io capisco questa forma di autodifesa. Ci sono alcune cose (parlo, ahimè, per esperienza personale) che fanno così male che è necessario metterle in un cassetto, oppure crearsi delle giustificazioni che rendano gestibile il dolore.
> Sempre per esperienza personale dico che dal cassetto ogni tanto escono.
> sono meccanismi di difesa tanto più forti quanto maggiore è il dolore che i fatti cagionano.
> La capisco, diletta,* e se non è pronta non voglio essere io ad aprirle quei cassetti*.



A me sembra che quei cassetti me li abbiate aperti tutti quanti, invece, oltre ad averli aperti anche in casa mia da dove è venuta fuori tanta di quella merda...infatti ora me ne guardo bene dal riaprirli.
Scusate la finezza.


----------



## Palladiano (10 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> A me sembra che quei cassetti me li abbiate aperti tutti quanti, invece, oltre ad averli aperti anche in casa mia da dove è venuta fuori tanta di quella merda...infatti ora me ne guardo bene dal riaprirli.
> Scusate la finezza.


quando ci vuole ci vuole


----------



## Horny (10 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Marito
> Prete
> Psicologo


ah, credo di essermi persa qualcosa.
ognuno (io per prima) ha forse bisogno delle
proprie giustificazioni per salvaguardarsi.
spero anche io che Diletta sia felice delle sue scelte.
(il prete, però, lo lascerei perdere )


----------



## sienne (10 Novembre 2014)

Ciao Diletta,

ti capisco più di quello che riesco ad esprimere. 
Ma nello stesso tempo, ho difficoltà a leggere certi preconcetti. 
Dietro a quei preconcetti si nascondono e se portati ai loro estremi,
la legittimazione di tanta violenza che ci circonda ... 
Mali non comparabili con un tradimento ... 

Spero di leggerti un giorno, senza queste stampelle ...


sienne


----------



## disincantata (10 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, hai ragione.
> Infatti è per quello che New dovrebbe davvero impegnarsi per salvare la sua unione perché il suo compagno non è un superficiale. Chi ha sensi di colpa non lo è.
> Però è importante capire le motivazioni di un tradimento perché i motivi, se si cercano, saltano sempre fuori e vanno trovati proprio per far sì che non si ripetano in futuro.
> Ovvio che una volta trovati vadano anche accettati, ma questo è uno step successivo e poi, non è detto che si debbano per forza accettare.
> Dipende da come siamo fatti, però, sarebbe un peccato sfare una unione così solo per intransigenza.



Io invece qui non capisco.

E' giovane. Non e' sposata. Cosa piu' importante Non ha figli con lui.

E' evidente che per lei questo tradimento e'  un fallimento.

Perche' deve rischiare il suo futuro con lui?

Non e' assolutamente paragonabile ad un matrimonio trentennale con figli.

Pure Maipiu' che partiva con ben altra predisposizione alka fine si arrese. E meno male dico io.


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Novembre 2014)

*Io ti consiglio...*

... di leggerti la storia di Millepensieri.
Tanto è condensata tutta in un paio di 3d.
Ci sono alcuni importanti punti in comune con la tua.
E Mille è una grande.


----------



## Horny (10 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... di leggerti la storia di Millepensieri.
> Tanto è condensata tutta in un paio di 3d.
> Ci sono alcuni importanti punti in comune con la tua.
> E Mille è una grande.


:up::up: cavoli, anche a me l'aveva ricordata!!!!


----------



## newbie (10 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... di leggerti la storia di Millepensieri.
> Tanto è condensata tutta in un paio di 3d.
> Ci sono alcuni importanti punti in comune con la tua.
> E Mille è una grande.



Ringrazio per il suggerimento. Ho dato una letta veloce. E'  vero, ci sono delle analogie....ma (senza nulla togliere al dolore della  protagonista):
1) manca il dato dell'unicità di coppia...lo so che  può sembrare stupido, specie a chi ha avuto una sessualità "normale",  con più persone prima di trovare quella "giusta".....ma per me era una  cosa veramente bellissima e speciale, il pensare che fossimo solo noi  nel nostro mondo. Forse anche per questo non riesco a sopire la rabbia  crescente nei confronti della terza, non riesco a metterla da parte,a  negarle importanza. E anche questo è stupido, lo so. E mi pare che i  pensieri di Mille non fossero così tanto concentrati sulla terza, come i  miei.  
2) la larva umana sono io e non lui (lui è uno zerbino, ma bene o male riesce ad andare avanti con la sua vita)
3)la  terza non si è tolta dai piedi (forse, questo è il punto meno  importante....però c'è anche da dire che non aiuta, nel mentre in cui  magari, per una volta stai passando una serata quasi normale...l'sms di  questa che piagnucola perchè  gli altri sms precedenti non hanno avuto  risposta)

Ho letto solo qualche pagina qua e là, perchè  onestamente, stare su questo sito mi fa più male che bene. Leggere del  dolore degli altri, di come lo hanno affrontato, di persone che dopo  anni sono ancora a rimuginare su quanto è stato...non mi fa stare bene.  D'altra parte c'è da dire che io stessa non mi collego quando sto bene,  ma quando sento salire la necessità dello sfogo.

Da due giorni cmq va meglio.


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Novembre 2014)

newbie ha detto:


> Ringrazio per il suggerimento. Ho dato una letta veloce. E' vero, ci sono delle analogie....ma (senza nulla togliere al dolore della protagonista):
> 1) manca il dato dell'unicità di coppia...lo so che può sembrare stupido, specie a chi ha avuto una sessualità "normale", con più persone prima di trovare quella "giusta".....ma per me era una cosa veramente bellissima e speciale, il pensare che fossimo solo noi nel nostro mondo. Forse anche per questo non riesco a sopire la rabbia crescente nei confronti della terza, non riesco a metterla da parte,a negarle importanza. E anche questo è stupido, lo so. E mi pare che i pensieri di Mille non fossero così tanto concentrati sulla terza, come i miei.
> 2) la larva umana sono io e non lui (lui è uno zerbino, ma bene o male riesce ad andare avanti con la sua vita)
> 3)la terza non si è tolta dai piedi (forse, questo è il punto meno importante....però c'è anche da dire che non aiuta, nel mentre in cui magari, per una volta stai passando una serata quasi normale...l'sms di questa che piagnucola perchè gli altri sms precedenti non hanno avuto risposta)
> ...


questa è la cosa importante.
Ti assicuro comunque che la facocera, ovvero la terza che non si arrende ed invade, nella storia di Mille c'è eccome.
Comunque io ti ho scritto che le vostre storie hanno punti in comune, non che sono UGUALI: ogni persona fa storia a sè, figuriamoci incrociando la sua con quella di altri. Troppe variabili.
Comunque pensa a stare sempre meglio. Qui abbiamo anche l'occasione di fare qualche risata, non leggere le cose tristi se ti fa stare male.Ciao.


----------



## Diletta (10 Novembre 2014)

newbie ha detto:


> Ringrazio per il suggerimento. Ho dato una letta veloce. E'  vero, ci sono delle analogie....ma (senza nulla togliere al dolore della  protagonista):
> 1) manca il dato dell'unicità di coppia...lo so che  può sembrare stupido, specie a chi ha avuto una sessualità "normale",  con più persone prima di trovare quella "giusta".....*ma per me era una  cosa veramente bellissima e speciale, il pensare che fossimo solo noi  nel nostro mondo. *Forse anche per questo non riesco a sopire la rabbia  crescente nei confronti della terza, non riesco a metterla da parte,a  negarle importanza. E anche questo è stupido, lo so. E mi pare che i  pensieri di Mille non fossero così tanto concentrati sulla terza, come i  miei.
> 2) la larva umana sono io e non lui (lui è uno zerbino, ma bene o male riesce ad andare avanti con la sua vita)
> 3)la  terza non si è tolta dai piedi (forse, questo è il punto meno  importante....però c'è anche da dire che non aiuta, nel mentre in cui  magari, per una volta stai passando una serata quasi normale...l'sms di  questa che piagnucola perchè  gli altri sms precedenti non hanno avuto  risposta)
> ...



A chi lo dici, su questo ti posso comprendere in pieno!


----------



## Diletta (10 Novembre 2014)

newbie ha detto:


> Ringrazio per il suggerimento. Ho dato una letta veloce. E'  vero, ci sono delle analogie....ma (senza nulla togliere al dolore della  protagonista):
> 1) manca il dato dell'unicità di coppia...lo so che  può sembrare stupido, specie a chi ha avuto una sessualità *"normale",  *con più persone prima di trovare quella "giusta".....ma per me era una  cosa veramente bellissima e speciale, il pensare che fossimo solo noi  nel nostro mondo. Forse anche per questo non riesco a sopire la rabbia  crescente nei confronti della terza, non riesco a metterla da parte,a  negarle importanza. E anche questo è stupido, lo so. E mi pare che i  pensieri di Mille non fossero così tanto concentrati sulla terza, come i  miei.
> 2) la larva umana sono io e non lui (lui è uno zerbino, ma bene o male riesce ad andare avanti con la sua vita)
> 3)la  terza non si è tolta dai piedi (forse, questo è il punto meno  importante....però c'è anche da dire che non aiuta, nel mentre in cui  magari, per una volta stai passando una serata quasi normale...l'sms di  questa che piagnucola perchè  gli altri sms precedenti non hanno avuto  risposta)
> ...




Caspita, mi era passato questo aggettivo ed è la chiave di volta!!!!
E il fatto che tu l'abbia detto è di grande importanza, qualcosa sotto sotto si è smosso!

La sessualità NORMALE è quella che indichi tu, NON la nostra e di chi ha fatto come noi.
Quelli come noi sono "aspecifici", quasi da studiare.
Se riesci a far tuo questo concetto potrai sperare in un bel futuro con il tuo lui, sempre se tu lo voglia.


----------



## newbie (10 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Caspita, mi era passato questo aggettivo ed è la chiave di volta!!!!
> E il fatto che tu l'abbia detto è di grande importanza, qualcosa sotto sotto si è smosso!
> 
> La sessualità NORMALE è quella che indichi tu, NON la nostra e di chi ha fatto come noi.
> ...


Onestamente, a me sembra un controsenso:
se io riuscissi a vedere come "normale" anche per la mia coppia la sessualità di chi si è dato da fare prima di trovare il definitivo, e quindi ha nella sua testa un bagaglio di esperienza, allora, forse, potrei accettare il mio lui...Potrei catalogare il suo sesso con un'altra semplicemente come "ok, è normale avere più di un partner nella vita (consecutivi, intendo...non contemporaneamente), mettiamocela via, non è morto nessuno"

E la normalità è questa, perchè la maggior parte della gente ha tot partner durante la giovinezza. Io no. 

Diletta, tornando ad un discorso che mi hai fatto precedentemente:


> Quanto al discorso attrazione, sapessi quanto ci ho sofferto a scoprire che non solo IO lo attraevo, ma anche delle altre.


Ok, ammetto di essere stata poco precisa io parlando di attrazione.....è che volevo essere soft. Sostituisci "attrazione" con "erezione": mi ha sconvolto e fatto male ecc ecc il fatto che potesse avere un'erezione con una persona che conosceva a malapena....una cosa "intima" come del sesso orale con una che conosceva così poco da aver quasi (sottolineo il quasi) pudore a farsi vedere nudo...
Io posso provare attrazione per pinco pallino, ma non per questo ho una reazione a livello di organo genitale per questo. 
Inoltre, dubito che farei sesso con una persona con cui non sono nemmeno sufficientemente in confidenza da mostrarmi con le ascelle da depilare....
Non so se riesco a far capire dov'è il mio punto interrogativo....


----------



## newbie (10 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> questa è la cosa importante.
> .


Si, bhe....non ti preoccupare che è solo una fase dell'altalena (come probabilmente già immagini)....tra 3 giorni potrei stare da schifo tanto quanto prima, se non di più. Non è la prima volta che capita, quindi non ho illusioni a riguardo.


----------



## Diletta (10 Novembre 2014)

newbie ha detto:


> Onestamente, a me sembra un controsenso:
> se io riuscissi a vedere come "normale" anche per la mia coppia la sessualità di chi si è dato da fare prima di trovare il definitivo, e quindi ha nella sua testa un bagaglio di esperienza, allora, forse, potrei accettare il mio lui...Potrei catalogare il suo sesso con un'altra semplicemente come "ok, è normale avere più di un partner nella vita (consecutivi, intendo...non contemporaneamente), mettiamocela via, non è morto nessuno"
> 
> E la normalità è questa, perchè la maggior parte della gente ha tot partner durante la giovinezza. Io no.
> ...



Sì, hai centrato il punto.
Per me è normale avere avuto più di un partner nella vita, e ti dirò di più, non due e neanche tre, ma parecchi di più.
Il fatto che io non ne abbia avuti altri non me la fa pensare in modo diverso.
Per me avere esperienze è davvero importante per la formazione della persona, quindi, puoi ben immaginare la fortuna sfacciata che ha avuto mio marito quando ha scoperto che la pensavo così (motivo della sua salvezza).
E comunque anche tu ammetti che quella sia la vera normalità, perché allora non varrebbe per il tuo lui?
Vale per tutti gli altri ad eccezione di lui?
E' profondamente ingiusta come cosa...

Sul tuo secondo discorso, mi fai tenerezza perché ero come te, un'anima bella (e scusate la presunzione).
Non mi riconosco...ma sono contenta di essermi evoluta, diciamo così.
Ancora ora però, a volte mi capita di sorprendermi al pensiero di come abbia fatto lui ad andare con donne conosciute anche due ore prima in discoteca!!
A me sembra fantascienza!       
Anzi, preciso: PER ME è fantascienza.
Ma non cascare nel tranello che, siccome tu sei così anche il tuo lui lo debba essere.
No, lui non è un tuo clone. Anch'io lo pensavo, ma era un pensiero sbagliato e fuorviante.
Tu non ne saresti mai capace, come me, lui invece ti ha dimostrato che ne è capacissimo.

E poi non volevo cadere nel solito e trito discorso sugli uomini, ma come faccio a non dirlo?

Per gli esponenti di sesso maschile fare sesso con una donna e farci certe "maialate" è come prendere un caffè al bar, né più né meno, non provano mica disagio o altro (comunque vale anche per tante donne se è per questo).
Provano ma tanta allegria.    
Confrontarti con lui e chiedere cose inerenti questa sfera ti potrebbe aiutare.

Io ho avuto il bisogno di conoscere un po' l'universo maschile ed è per questo che ho scelto, a suo tempo, uno psicologo uomo, credimi, mi ha aiutato molto e non credere a quello che dice Joey Blow al riguardo!


----------



## Horny (10 Novembre 2014)

newbie ha detto:


> Ringrazio per il suggerimento. Ho dato una letta veloce. E'  vero, ci sono delle analogie....ma (senza nulla togliere al dolore della  protagonista):
> 1) manca il dato dell'unicità di coppia...lo so che  può sembrare stupido, specie a chi ha avuto una sessualità "normale",  con più persone prima di trovare quella "giusta".....ma per me era una  cosa veramente bellissima e speciale, il pensare che fossimo solo noi  nel nostro mondo. Forse anche per questo non riesco a sopire la rabbia  crescente nei confronti della terza, non riesco a metterla da parte,a  negarle importanza. E anche questo è stupido, lo so. E mi pare che i  pensieri di Mille non fossero così tanto concentrati sulla terza, come i  miei.
> 2) la larva umana sono io e non lui (lui è uno zerbino, ma bene o male riesce ad andare avanti con la sua vita)
> 3)la  terza non si è tolta dai piedi (forse, questo è il punto meno  importante....però c'è anche da dire che non aiuta, nel mentre in cui  magari, per una volta stai passando una serata quasi normale...l'sms di  questa che piagnucola perchè  gli altri sms precedenti non hanno avuto  risposta)
> ...


scusa, francamente, ma tu fai un collegamento tra la vostra unicità,
cioé il non aver avuto altre esperienze, e il fatto che lui ti abbia tradito,
che non necessariamente esiste.
tu la vivi anche peggio per questo motivo dell'unicità,
e forse per questo lui si sente più in colpa e più zerbino.
staccati, fatti le tue esperienze, e poi vedrai il tutto sotto un'altra ottica.
la storia di millepensieri te la citavo in quanto secondo me anche lì c'era una
patologia che aveva intaccato la coppia, 
del tutto diversa dal caso diletta.
non certo perché tu sia in grado di sostenere lui.
anzi.
il forum può fare anche bene, dipende come tu sei disposta
a leggerlo.
sembra quasi che tu rimanga lì per stare peggio.
e per paura.


----------



## Horny (10 Novembre 2014)

newbie ha detto:


> Onestamente, a me sembra un controsenso:
> *se io riuscissi a vedere come "normale" anche per la mia coppia la sessualità di chi si è dato da fare prima di trovare il definitivo, e quindi ha nella sua testa un bagaglio di esperienza, allora, forse, potrei accettare il mio lui...Potrei catalogare il suo sesso con un'altra semplicemente come "ok, è normale avere più di un partner nella vita (consecutivi, intendo...non contemporaneamente), mettiamocela via, non è morto nessuno"
> *
> E la normalità è questa, perchè la maggior parte della gente ha tot partner durante la giovinezza. Io no.
> ...


ma il primo neretto è una cazzata!!!!
io ho avuto numerosissimi partner,
ma non accetterei affatto come normale un tradimento!!!!!
anzi.
il bagaglio di esperienze ti servirebbe semmai per altri motivi,
e non si parla di esperienze necessariamente sessuali, ma ad esempio
di studiare e realizzare qualcosa di tuoi, come mi pare tu abbia scritto,
invece di stare in questa relazione che ha del patologico.

il secondo neretto, invece, mi pare indicativo del tuo modo di vivere
la sessualità, che non necessariamente è sbagliato, ma che evidentemente
può non essere il suo, ma questo indipendentemente dal tradimento, ma anche,
e soprattutto, se lui fosse single.

insomma, a mio parere il problema della vostra coppia non è il tradimento,
proprio come nel caso di millepensieri.
e del tutto diversamente dal caso diletta.


----------



## Diletta (11 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> *ma il primo neretto è una cazzata!!!!
> io ho avuto numerosissimi partner,
> ma non accetterei affatto come normale un tradimento!!!!!
> anzi.*
> ...



Io l'ho capita così:
New non accetta a priori l'idea che il suo lui abbia/abbia avuto un'altra donna perché questo ha comportato la fine dell'ideale che aveva della loro coppia, che doveva essere unica ed esclusiva e per sempre.

Penso che sia questione di impostazione mentale e anche se si rende conto che, in realtà, la normalità è il contrario, non la concepisce per la loro coppia.
La sua è l'immagine di una coppia pura che basta a se stessa e ora questa immagine è macchiata.

Hai ragione, il suo problema non è il tradimento in quanto tale, questo ha fatto emergere quello che c'è sotto questa coppia e cioè una visione idilliaca ma irreale, quindi non sana.


----------



## Vincent Vega (11 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Io l'ho capita così:
> New non accetta a priori l'idea che il suo lui abbia/abbia avuto un'altra donna perché questo ha comportato la fine dell'ideale che aveva della loro coppia, che doveva essere unica ed esclusiva e per sempre.
> 
> Penso che sia questione di impostazione mentale e anche se si rende conto che, in realtà, la normalità è il contrario, non la concepisce per la loro coppia.
> ...


In sostanza: una riesumazione del valore della verginità. Tutto parte da lì: "eri mio in quanto illibato. Ora non lo sei più, oltre ad avermi tradita".

Mi piacerebbe chiedere a New: metti caso che LUI non ti avesse tradita, ma ti avesse confessato che - prima di mettersi con te - aveva fatto sesso con un'altra ragazzetta. Secondo me avresti reagito nella stessa maniera. In fondo anche in quel caso niente più unicità.


----------



## Diletta (11 Novembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> In sostanza: una riesumazione del valore della verginità. Tutto parte da lì: "eri mio in quanto illibato. Ora non lo sei più, oltre ad avermi tradita".
> 
> Mi piacerebbe chiedere a New: metti caso che LUI non ti avesse tradita, ma ti avesse confessato che - prima di mettersi con te - aveva fatto sesso con un'altra ragazzetta. Secondo me avresti reagito nella stessa maniera. In fondo anche in quel caso niente più unicità.



Sì, la penso esattamente uguale.

Aspettiamo di sentire la risposta di New che anche per me è abbastanza scontata...


----------



## disincantata (11 Novembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> In sostanza: una riesumazione del valore della verginità. Tutto parte da lì: "eri mio in quanto illibato. Ora non lo sei più, oltre ad avermi tradita".
> 
> Mi piacerebbe chiedere a New: metti caso che LUI non ti avesse tradita, ma ti avesse confessato che - prima di mettersi con te - aveva fatto sesso con un'altra ragazzetta. Secondo me avresti reagito nella stessa maniera. In fondo anche in quel caso niente più unicità.



Essere gelosi del passato e' assurdo.


----------



## Horny (11 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Essere gelosi del passato e' assurdo.


r

nulla è davvero assurdo.
(...)


----------



## disincantata (11 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> r
> 
> nulla è davvero assurdo.
> (...)



Secondo me tantissime cose le sono.   Io un uomo senza esperienze non lo avrei voluto.


----------



## Spider (11 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Secondo me tantissime cose le sono.   *Io un uomo senza esperienze non lo avrei voluto*.


infatti, ha preferito ampliarle fuori casa!
di che ti lamenti.
D'altronde tuo marito è bravo a letto anche grazie
 all'amante e a tutte le esperienze che ha fatto.


----------



## disincantata (11 Novembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> infatti, ha preferito ampliarle fuori casa!
> di che ti lamenti.
> D'altronde tuo marito è bravo a letto anche grazie
> all'amante e a tutte le esperienze che ha fatto.



No,  era già  bravo quando l'ho conosciuto.  Infatti io prima non ho cercato un altro.


----------



## Spider (11 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> No,  era già  bravo quando l'ho conosciuto.  Infatti io prima non ho cercato un altro.


..allora, adesso ha perso colpi.
che vuoi farci, l'età.


----------



## disincantata (11 Novembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ..allora, adesso ha perso colpi.
> che vuoi farci, l'età.



La natura distribuisce equamente.   Noi miglioriamo,  gli uomini hanno bisogno delle stampelle dopo i 60.


----------



## ologramma (12 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> La natura distribuisce equamente.   Noi miglioriamo,  gli uomini hanno bisogno delle stampelle dopo i 60.


Pensa a quelli che conosci tu?


----------



## Palladiano (12 Novembre 2014)

ologramma ha detto:


> Pensa a quelli che conosci tu?


Buongiorno collega mattiniero


----------



## Diletta (12 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> No,  era già  bravo quando l'ho conosciuto.  Infatti io prima non ho cercato un altro.



forse è anche per quello che li abbiamo tenuti!!
E' una battuta, lo sai!


----------



## disincantata (12 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> forse è anche per quello che li abbiamo tenuti!!
> E' una battuta, lo sai!



Fino ad un certo punto.  Se uno ti piace molto e' difficile mandarlo via.  Soprattutto se ti dimostra di volerti.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Novembre 2014)

newbie ha detto:


> Onestamente, a me sembra un controsenso:
> se io riuscissi a vedere come "normale" anche per la mia coppia la sessualità di chi si è dato da fare prima di trovare il definitivo, e quindi ha nella sua testa un bagaglio di esperienza, allora, forse, potrei accettare il mio lui...Potrei catalogare il suo sesso con un'altra semplicemente come "ok, è normale avere più di un partner nella vita (consecutivi, intendo...non contemporaneamente), mettiamocela via, non è morto nessuno"
> 
> E la normalità è questa, perchè la maggior parte della gente ha tot partner durante la giovinezza. Io no.
> ...


Porco il mondo che ho sotto i piedi.
veramente io a volte non capisco.
Ma davvero è questo il punto?
Un'erezione?
Un rapporto di sesso orale?
Ora, lascia per un attimo a parte la sfiga che si sia beccato la sopresina e te l'abbia pure passata.
Ma questo era quello che faceva unica e speciale la vostra coppia?
Il fatto che foste vergini al resto del mondo?
Il fatto che nessuno dei due avesse conosciuto carnalmente altri?
Non il vissuto, non la comunione, non i sentimenti, non l'empatia, non la complicità, ma un simbolico imene intatto?
OK, cazzo, ha sbagliato e ti ha fatto male. Tanto male. E adesso hai mille dubbi e nessuna certezza, probabilmente.
Ma pensa a CHI SIETE tu e lui, assieme. Dove siete arrivati, le sfide vinte, le paludi guadate, le tempeste affrontate, gli abbracci, le parole, gli sguardi.
Pensa alla grandezza di quello che avete costruito e alla grandezza dei vostri sogni... e commisurala al resto. Poi tira indietro le spalle, respira e tira le somme.


----------



## disincantata (15 Novembre 2014)

Io trovo assurda, forse la cosa piu' assurda letta finora qui, la storia della verginita' violata,  e l'incredulita' che uno possa avere l'erezione con un altra,  vecchia o nuova che sia, in confidenza o meno.

Gli uomini hanno l'erezione spesso e volentieri anche senza una donna vicino.

Figuriamoci se ne incrociano una che piace.  

LI sembra che non sia tanto il tradimento con tutto quello che comporta e si mette in discussione, ma la verginita' violata!

INCREDIBLE.

Io lo avrei mandato affanculo per il 'regalo' allegato al tradimento, quello si.


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io trovo assurda, forse la cosa piu' assurda letta finora qui, la storia della verginita' violata, e l'incredulita' che uno possa avere l'erezione con un altra, vecchia o nuova che sia, in confidenza o meno.
> 
> *Gli uomini hanno l'erezione spesso e volentieri anche senza una donna vicino.
> *
> ...


Eh bè.


----------



## disincantata (15 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh bè.



Spiegaglielo!   E' giovine.


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Spiegaglielo! E' giovine.


Perchè quanti anni ha?


----------



## disincantata (15 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè quanti anni ha?



Credo meno di trenta.


----------



## Diletta (15 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Porco il mondo che ho sotto i piedi.
> veramente io a volte non capisco.
> Ma davvero è questo il punto?
> Un'erezione?
> ...



Non posso darti il verde, ma fai conto che te l'abbia dato!
Post stupendo!!! :up::up:


----------



## Horny (15 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io trovo assurda, forse la cosa piu' assurda letta finora qui, la storia della verginita' violata,  e l'incredulita' che uno possa avere l'erezione con un altra,  vecchia o nuova che sia, in confidenza o meno.
> 
> Gli uomini hanno l'erezione spesso e volentieri anche senza una donna vicino.
> 
> ...


potrei sbagliarmi,
perché non ho riletto.
ma non mi pare che new sino all'intervento di diletta
avesse parlato di questo.
se è giovane si saranno conosciuti molto giovani..
lei non ha mai risposto, mi pare, alla domanda di vincent.


----------



## Divì (15 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> potrei sbagliarmi,
> perché non ho riletto.
> ma non mi pare che new sino all'intervento di diletta
> avesse parlato di questo.
> ...


Vero, non in qs 3d

Ma ricordo che aveva accennato qualcosa del genere la prima volta che approdo' qui con altro nick


----------



## Diletta (15 Novembre 2014)

*Però*

New la capisco perché ero molto simile a lei, ma scusate se mi ripeto. 
Le domande seguenti erano all'ordine del giorno ed ero proprio io a farle...
"ma davvero ti sei unito ad una che non ero io e che conoscevi da poco?"
"Come ti è stato possibile non essendo in confidenza con lei?"
"Ma allora proprio nessun disagio...?"
Stentavo a crederci...
E il commento finale da parte mia era sempre lo stesso:
"io non ce la farei mai!".

Ecco, mi ci è voluto un bel po' per capire quella che, secondo me, è una delle poche verità assolute della vita, e cioè che:
ciascuno è com'è ed è un mondo a sé.
Io sono diversa da lui, come genere e come individuo e il modo in cui agisce uno non è né migliore né peggiore dell'altro.


----------



## Diletta (15 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> potrei sbagliarmi,
> perché non ho riletto.
> ma non mi pare che new sino all'intervento di diletta
> avesse parlato di questo.
> ...



Ecco, questo è un punto su cui riflettere...
Se ci si conosce da molto giovani le esperienze normali che si dovrebbero fare a quell'età non si fanno, a meno che non ci si tradisca.
Non ci sono altre soluzioni...


----------



## Palladiano (15 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ecco, questo è un punto su cui riflettere...
> Se ci si conosce da molto giovani le esperienze normali che si dovrebbero fare a quell'età non si fanno, a meno che non ci si tradisca.
> Non ci sono altre soluzioni...


Ehm mi permetto di dissentire


----------



## Diletta (15 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Ehm mi permetto di dissentire



Mi interessa molto il tuo punto di vista...


----------



## Nicka (15 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ecco, questo è un punto su cui riflettere...
> Se ci si conosce da molto giovani le esperienze normali che si dovrebbero fare a quell'età non si fanno, a meno che non ci si tradisca.
> Non ci sono altre soluzioni...


Cosa c'è di irrinunciabile nel sesso che si fa solo con gli amanti? Intendo a livello di esperienza? E cosa si fa a 17 anni di genere sessuale che non si possa fare a 30?


----------



## Palladiano (15 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mi interessa molto il tuo punto di vista...


Mi sembra troppo deterministico il tuo concetto: se da giovane non hai esperienza poi da "grande" ti rifai con il/i tradimenti. Secondo me non c'è nesso. Non diretto almeno. 
Sul punto mi sento di dire la mia essendo proprio il mio caso ( io non ho avuto alcuna esperienza con nessuna altra donna)


----------



## Diletta (15 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Cosa c'è di irrinunciabile nel sesso che si fa solo con gli amanti? Intendo a livello di esperienza? E cosa si fa a 17 anni di genere sessuale che non si possa fare a 30?



Non è quello il punto Nicka.
Si sta parlando di esperienze sessuali intese come conoscenze, sperimentazioni dello stesso comportamento con persone differenti.


----------



## Palladiano (15 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non è quello il punto Nicka.
> Si sta parlando di esperienze sessuali intese come conoscenze, sperimentazioni dello stesso comportamento con persone differenti.


Quindi sostieni che la mancanza di esperi bae sessuali puoi essere causa di tradimento?


----------



## disincantata (15 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Cosa c'è di irrinunciabile nel sesso che si fa solo con gli amanti? Intendo a livello di esperienza? E cosa si fa a 17 anni di genere sessuale che non si possa fare a 30?



Su quest'ultimo per me c'e ne sono di differenze.   Quando sei ai primi approcci sessuali non fai proprio tutto. Non io e penso molti.

NON A 17 ANNI.  Magari oggi e' diverso boh!


----------



## disincantata (15 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Mi sembra troppo deterministico il tuo concetto: se da giovane non hai esperienza poi da "grande" ti rifai con il/i tradimenti. Secondo me non c'è nesso. Non diretto almeno.
> Sul punto mi sento di dire la mia essendo proprio il mio caso ( io non ho avuto alcuna esperienza con nessuna altra donna)



Non pensavo.  Primo amore  anche   per   tua moglie?


----------



## Palladiano (15 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non pensavo.  Primo amore  anche   per   tua moglie?


Si. Avevo 18 anni lei 16


----------



## Horny (15 Novembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> Vero, non in qs 3d
> 
> Ma ricordo che aveva accennato qualcosa del genere la prima volta che approdo' qui con altro nick


allora scusate, non sapevo avesse avuto un altro
nick è scritto altri post precedentemente


----------



## Nicka (15 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Su quest'ultimo per me c'e ne sono di differenze.   Quando sei ai primi approcci sessuali non fai proprio tutto. Non io e penso molti.
> 
> NON A 17 ANNI.  Magari oggi e' diverso boh!


Non sto parlando dei primi approcci...


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Novembre 2014)

Il punto non è cosa fai ai diciassette anni che non fai a quaranta, il punto è che fare sesso non è uguale a prescindere dalla persona. Anzi.


----------



## Diletta (15 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Mi sembra troppo deterministico il tuo concetto:* se da giovane non hai esperienza poi da "grande" ti rifai con il/i tradimenti.* Secondo me non c'è nesso. Non diretto almeno.
> Sul punto mi sento di dire la mia essendo proprio il mio caso ( io non ho avuto alcuna esperienza con nessuna altra donna)




Ma è ovvio che non sia automatica come cosa, però sono ragionevolmente convinta che questa condizione sia una minaccia in più alla stabilità di una coppia. 
Terreno fertile, insomma.
Io, al posto di tua moglie, sarei molto ma molto turbata per questa cosa...tanto da non dormirci di notte.


----------



## Horny (15 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ecco, questo è un punto su cui riflettere...
> Se ci si conosce da molto giovani le esperienze normali che si dovrebbero fare a quell'età non si fanno, a meno che non ci si tradisca.
> Non ci sono altre soluzioni...


mah no,
ci si lascia.


----------



## Nicka (15 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il punto non è cosa fai ai diciassette anni che non fai a quaranta, il punto è che fare sesso non è uguale a prescindere dalla persona. Anzi.


Volevo arrivare a questo...


----------



## Palladiano (15 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma è ovvio che non sia automatica come cosa, però sono ragionevolmente convinta che questa condizione sia una minaccia in più alla stabilità di una coppia.
> Terreno fertile, insomma.
> Io, al posto di tua moglie, sarei molto ma molto turbata per questa cosa...tanto da non dormirci di notte.


Ma guarda che io non ho mai desiderato di avere esperienze con altre donne. Se mi veniva la voglia di sperimentare lo proponevo a mia moglie. 
Se dovessi desiderare un altra donna sarebbe perché il desiderio è quindi l'amore x mia moglie è finito. Allora è un altro paio di maniche. E, ribadisco, la lascerei NON la tradirei. 
Non vorrei che il tuo discorso sottintenda una sorta di giustificazione al tradimento


----------



## Horny (15 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma è ovvio che non sia automatica come cosa, però sono ragionevolmente convinta che questa condizione sia una minaccia in più alla stabilità di una coppia.
> Terreno fertile, insomma.
> Io, al posto di tua moglie, sarei molto ma molto turbata per questa cosa...tanto da non dormirci di notte.


e questa e' la giustificazione che trovi a tuo marito?


----------



## Diletta (15 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Quindi sostieni che la mancanza di esperi bae sessuali puoi essere causa di tradimento?



Sì, ma ti ho risposto più su.


----------



## Palladiano (15 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> e questa e' la giustificazione che trovi a tuo marito?


Sincronia pure linguistica


----------



## Horny (15 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, ma ti ho risposto più su.


be' sbagli.
e lo sai pure tu.


----------



## Horny (15 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Sincronia pure linguistica


Classico


----------



## Diletta (15 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> *Ma guarda che io non ho mai desiderato di avere esperienze con altre donne*. Se mi veniva la voglia di sperimentare lo proponevo a mia moglie.
> Se dovessi desiderare un altra donna sarebbe perché il desiderio è quindi l'amore x mia moglie è finito. Allora è un altro paio di maniche. E, ribadisco, la lascerei NON la tradirei.
> Non vorrei che il tuo discorso sottintenda una sorta di giustificazione al tradimento



Questo ti fa onore, ma non ci credo!
Non è sperimentare qualcosa di diverso con la moglie, è sperimentare il farlo con una partner diversa.
Sono due aspetti differenti.
Io non ci trovo davvero nulla di strano che un uomo (perché si sta parlando di questo) possa desiderare di "provare" un'altra donna pur continuando a desiderare la propria.
E l'amore non c'entra proprio nulla.

Quindi, mi vuoi far capire che, se nel corso della tua vita si affacciasse in te una certa curiosità meramente sessuale, lasceresti tua moglie?
Solo per questo?


----------



## free (15 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma è ovvio che non sia automatica come cosa, però sono ragionevolmente convinta che questa condizione sia una minaccia in più alla stabilità di una coppia.
> Terreno fertile, insomma.
> Io, al posto di tua moglie, sarei molto ma molto turbata per questa cosa...tanto da non dormirci di notte.



sono d'accordo ma riferito ad entrambi
secondo me l'avere esperienze di vario tipo prima del matrimonio può donare una sorta di sicurezza in più, non sulla durata o riuscita del matrimonio, ma su se stessi e quello che si desidera veramente
poi dipende molto dalle persone, ovviamente


----------



## Diletta (15 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> be' sbagli.
> e lo sai pure tu.


No, sono certa di non sbagliare!
Se almeno gli esponenti uomini qui dentro avessero il coraggio di svelare quella che è una verità così semplice...


----------



## Horny (15 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> No, sono certa di non sbagliare!
> Se almeno gli esponenti uomini qui dentro avessero il coraggio di svelare quella che è una verità così semplice...


Che tutti, mentre stanno con x, scopano con Y?


----------



## Palladiano (15 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Questo ti fa onore, ma non ci credo!
> Non è sperimentare qualcosa di diverso con la moglie, è sperimentare il farlo con una partner diversa.
> Sono due aspetti differenti.
> Io non ci trovo davvero nulla di strano che un uomo (perché si sta parlando di questo) possa desiderare di "provare" un'altra donna pur continuando a desiderare la propria.
> ...


Evidentemente mi sono spiegato male.


----------



## Horny (15 Novembre 2014)

free ha detto:


> sono d'accordo ma riferito ad entrambi
> secondo me l'avere esperienze di vario tipo prima del matrimonio può donare una sorta di sicurezza in più, non sulla durata o riuscita del matrimonio, ma su se stessi e quello che si desidera veramente
> poi dipende molto dalle persone, ovviamente


Scusa....ma se dipende dalle persone,
per forza ne discende che non per tutti sia uguale.


----------



## Diletta (15 Novembre 2014)

free ha detto:


> sono d'accordo ma riferito ad entrambi
> secondo me l'avere esperienze di vario tipo prima del matrimonio può donare una sorta di sicurezza in più, non sulla durata o riuscita del matrimonio, ma su se stessi e quello che si desidera veramente
> poi dipende molto dalle persone, ovviamente



Certo, riferito ad entrambi, ma qui si sta prendendo lo spunto da un caso specifico.
Secondo me, un matrimonio è un po' più salvaguardato e protetto, è più facile che vengano certe voglie e curiosità in chi non le ha provate.
E gli esseri umani, si sa, sono curiosi di natura...
Comunque ho detto che è più facile, non che è automatico, anche perché allora sarei io la prossima candidata a diventare fedifraga.


----------



## Horny (15 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Questo ti fa onore, ma non ci credo!
> Non è sperimentare qualcosa di diverso con la moglie, è sperimentare il farlo con una partner diversa.
> Sono due aspetti differenti.
> Io non ci trovo davvero nulla di strano che un uomo (perché si sta parlando di questo) possa desiderare di "provare" un'altra donna pur continuando a desiderare la propria.
> ...


un uomo, mentre una donna no.
bah.
magari la curiosità la vuole sperimentare colla moglie.


----------



## free (15 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> No, sono certa di non sbagliare!
> Se almeno gli esponenti uomini qui dentro avessero il coraggio di svelare quella che è una verità così semplice...



vale per alcuni uomini e alcune donne, dipende, comunque non credo si possa generalizzare
il punto è che è sbagliato ritenerla una regola o verità universale, secondo me


----------



## Divì (15 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> allora scusate, non sapevo avesse avuto un altro
> nick è scritto altri post precedentemente


Di che cosa ti scusi? Hai fatto un'osservazione dubitativa e io ti ho aiutato a togliere il dubbio :up:


----------



## Palladiano (15 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> un uomo, mentre una donna no.
> bah.
> magari la curiosità la vuole sperimentare colla moglie.


Ed è quello che ho scritto


----------



## free (15 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> Scusa....ma se dipende dalle persone,
> per forza ne discende che non per tutti sia uguale.



infatti è così


----------



## Horny (15 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Certo, riferito ad entrambi, ma qui si sta prendendo lo spunto da un caso specifico.
> Secondo me, un matrimonio è un po' più salvaguardato e protetto, è più facile che vengano certe voglie e curiosità in chi non le ha provate.
> E gli esseri umani, si sa, sono curiosi di natura...
> Comunque ho detto che è più facile, non che è automatico, anche perché allora sarei io la prossima candidata a diventare fedifraga.


Quindi tuo marito ha scopato con altre per curiosità,
dato che lo aveva fatto solo con te?


----------



## Horny (15 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Ed è quello che ho scritto


e che tutti abbiamo letto.
tuttavia dovresti cambiare per
giustificare il marito di diletta.


----------



## Diletta (15 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> Che tutti, mentre stanno con x, scopano con Y?



Nooo!
Che chi si è fatto più esperienze è più "tranquillo", meno soggetto a sollecitazioni esterne.
Ma questa è la scoperta dell'acqua calda!


----------



## Divì (15 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Volevo arrivare a questo...


E la conseguenza logica di questo secondo voi (io condivido, eh?) sarebbe ..... ?


----------



## Palladiano (15 Novembre 2014)

Ho capito che gira e rigira si vuole cercare una ragione plausibile al tradimento perché così sembra più accettabile.
Comprendere che il tradimento nasconde pura e semplice mancanza di amore e rispetto può far troppo male e allora si gira attorno


----------



## Diletta (15 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> Quindi tuo marito ha scopato con altre per curiosità,
> dato che lo aveva fatto solo con te?



Proprio così.
Mera curiosità, gusto del nuovo, cose insomma che si fanno da giovani e io l'ho capito immediatamente.
Infatti, ho sempre detto che le scappatelle mordi e fuggi di una volta non hanno sortito nessun effetto negativo su di me, mentre altre storie, magari anche senza essere arrivato al sesso completo, mi hanno travolto.


----------



## Divì (15 Novembre 2014)

free ha detto:


> sono d'accordo ma riferito ad entrambi
> secondo me l'avere esperienze di vario tipo prima del matrimonio può donare una sorta di sicurezza in più, non sulla durata o riuscita del matrimonio, ma su se stessi e quello che si desidera veramente
> poi dipende molto dalle persone, ovviamente


Verde, virtuale. :up:


----------



## Diletta (15 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Ho capito che gira e rigira si vuole cercare una ragione plausibile al tradimento perché così sembra più accettabile.
> Comprendere che il tradimento nasconde pura e semplice* mancanza di amore e rispetto *può far troppo male e allora si gira attorno



La mancanza di amore non c'entra nulla.
La mancanza di rispetto c'entra un mucchio ed è stata fonte di grande dispiacere e dolore.


----------



## Palladiano (15 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Proprio così.
> Mera curiosità, gusto del nuovo, cose insomma che si fanno da giovani e io l'ho capito immediatamente.
> Infatti, ho sempre detto che le scappatelle mordi e fuggi di una volta non hanno sortito nessun effetto negativo su di me, mentre altre storie, magari anche senza essere arrivato al sesso completo, mi hanno travolto.


Diletta mi stai simpatica. E quindi mi fermo qui.


----------



## free (15 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Certo, riferito ad entrambi, ma qui si sta prendendo lo spunto da un caso specifico.
> Secondo me, un matrimonio è un po' più salvaguardato e protetto, è più facile che vengano certe voglie e curiosità in chi non le ha provate.
> E gli esseri umani, si sa, sono curiosi di natura...
> Comunque ho detto che è più facile, non che è automatico, anche perché allora sarei io la prossima candidata a diventare fedifraga.


diciamo che in effetti questa situazione riguarda quasi esclusivamente le coppie formatesi durante l'adolescenza o appena dopo, poichè in seguito è difficile incontrare una persona che non abbia mai avuto esperienze, quindi il "problema" non si pone, credo


----------



## Diletta (15 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> *Ho capito che gira e rigira si vuole cercare una ragione plausibile al tradimento perché così sembra più accettabile.*
> Comprendere che il tradimento nasconde pura e semplice mancanza di amore e rispetto può far troppo male e allora si gira attorno



Vedi, la prima analisi che si fa è trovare il motivo o l'insieme dei motivi di un tradimento.

Questa la si fa discutendone con il partner e con lo psicologo a cui eventualmente ci si rivolge.
La ricerca delle ragioni che hanno portato a ciò è FONDAMENTALE.
Se non si trovassero i motivi sarebbe da lasciare seduta stante il traditore, perché vorrebbe dire che siamo stati fino ad allora con un cretino.


----------



## Diletta (15 Novembre 2014)

free ha detto:


> diciamo che in effetti questa situazione riguarda quasi esclusivamente le coppie formatesi durante l'adolescenza o appena dopo, poichè in seguito è difficile incontrare una persona che non abbia mai avuto esperienze, quindi il "problema" non si pone, credo


Ovviamente, ma non ce ne sono poche, l'abbiamo visto anche qui.


----------



## Divì (15 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Ho capito che gira e rigira si vuole cercare una ragione plausibile al tradimento perché così sembra più accettabile.
> Comprendere che il tradimento nasconde pura e semplice mancanza di amore e rispetto può far troppo male e allora si gira attorno


Sono completamente d'accordo e ti quoto. E aggiungo che prendere coscienza di questo (cioe' che l'amore per il coniuge ai tempi del tradimento - almeno - non c'era) puo' aiutare a reimpostare la relazione su nuove basi se questo e' quello che il traditore e il tradito vogliono. Altrimenti la stima, scusate, va veramente a farsi fottere.
Ma il traditore deve scegliere, e il tradito deve elaborare questo non digeribilissimo concetto.


----------



## Diletta (15 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Diletta mi stai simpatica. E quindi mi fermo qui.



Mi stai simpatico anche tu e ti prego di non fermarti lì.
Qui si può parlare senza filtri, no?


----------



## disincantata (15 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Si. Avevo 18 anni lei 16



Che tenerezza!   Allora non mollare.   Considera tutto parte della vita e ripartite.


----------



## Diletta (15 Novembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> Sono completamente d'accordo e ti quoto. E aggiungo che prendere coscienza di questo (cioe' che *l'amore per il coniuge ai tempi del tradimento - almeno - non c'era*) puo' aiutare a reimpostare la relazione su nuove basi se questo e' quello che il traditore e il tradito vogliono. Altrimenti la stima, scusate, va veramente a farsi fottere.
> Ma il traditore deve scegliere, e il tradito deve elaborare questo non digeribilissimo concetto.



Meno male che non l'ho mai pensato, neanche lontanamente...


----------



## Palladiano (15 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> La mancanza di amore non c'entra nulla.
> La mancanza di rispetto c'entra un mucchio ed è stata fonte di grande dispiacere e dolore.


Ma come non c'entra signore Iddio. Io non so tu come ami. Ma per me amare una donna vuol dire che per me lei è l'unica donna. Vuol dire costruire ogni cosa in relazione con lei vuol dire non avere occhi che per lei, non desiderare altro che sia felice. Vuol dire discutere litigare e crescere assieme.
Quindi se io amo mia moglie non ho alcun bisogno che non possa soddisfare con mia moglie e se ce ne sono ( e ce ne sono) non mi passa per la testa di andare con una solo perché la mia non mi accontenta.
Ma ammetto che posso essere io strano. Anzi probabilmente per molti altri sto sparando cazzate da filmone romantico anni '70


----------



## Nicka (15 Novembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> E la conseguenza logica di questo secondo voi (io condivido, eh?) sarebbe ..... ?


La conseguenza logica è che in ogni rapporto umano si hanno delle cose uniche perché ogni persona ti trasmette qualcosa di diverso rispetto ad un'altra.
La conseguenza logica è che, se ognuno ci regala qualcosa, è perché ognuno è fatto a modo suo...così come noi siamo fatti come siamo fatti, ovvero non esiste una regola né una categorizzazione che possa essere buona per tutti.


----------



## disincantata (15 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il punto non è cosa fai ai diciassette anni che non fai a quaranta, il punto è che fare sesso non è uguale a prescindere dalla persona. Anzi.



Quello sicuramente.  Pero' dai a 17 anni e' tutto piu' romantico.


----------



## Diletta (15 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Che tenerezza!   Allora non mollare.   Considera tutto parte della vita e ripartite.



Disi, nel suo caso non c'è nessun tradimento...anche se è vero che anche loro, come coppia, devono ripartire e rinascere un po'.


----------



## Palladiano (15 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Disi, nel suo caso non c'è nessun tradimento...anche se è vero che anche loro, come coppia, devono ripartire e rinascere un po'.


Rinascere no, dai. Facciamo un tagliando, che si è grippato un pistone


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Su quest'ultimo per me c'e ne sono di differenze.   Quando sei ai primi approcci sessuali non fai proprio tutto. Non io e penso molti.
> 
> NON A 17 ANNI.  Magari oggi e' diverso boh!


Dipende se si ha entrambi la stessa età o meno. Ovvio che due che si approcciano vergini al sesso, più difficilmente riescono ad ampliare le proprie esperienze. Come in tutte le cose.


----------



## Divì (15 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> La conseguenza logica è che in ogni rapporto umano si hanno delle cose uniche perché ogni persona ti trasmette qualcosa di diverso rispetto ad un'altra.
> La conseguenza logica è che, se ognuno ci regala qualcosa, è perché ognuno è fatto a modo suo...così come noi siamo fatti come siamo fatti, ovvero non esiste una regola né una categorizzazione che possa essere buona per tutti.


Quindi, chi tradisce vuole fare piu' esperienze relazionali? Ci sta, almeno per i seriali, o quelli che io chiamo i curiosi delle donne / degli uomini.
Magari non dovrebbe impegnarsi con uno / una sola, pero'. 
Non credo che questo valga per il tradimento occasionale.
Del tutto imvho, ovvio.


----------



## Divì (15 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Meno male che non l'ho mai pensato, neanche lontanamente...


Contenta tu, Diletta. Ma dovresti provare a cambiare prospettiva, staresti meglio, secondo me.


----------



## Diletta (15 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Ma come non c'entra signore Iddio. Io non so tu come ami. Ma per me amare una donna vuol dire che per me lei è l'unica donna. Vuol dire costruire ogni cosa in relazione con lei vuol dire non avere occhi che per lei, non desiderare altro che sia felice. Vuol dire discutere litigare e crescere assieme.
> Quindi se io amo mia moglie non ho alcun bisogno che non possa soddisfare con mia moglie e se c'è ne sono ( e ce ne sono) non mi passa per la testa di andare con una solo perché la mia non mi accontenta.
> Ma ammetto che posso essere io strano. Anzi probabilmente per molti altri sto sparando cazzate da fulmone romantico anni '70




Quello che hai scritto brilla di luce illuminante.
Una bellissima luce! 
Anch'io la penso così...io amo nella stessa maniera.
La vita mi ha messo accanto una persona che ha amato in modo diverso da te e me. 
Anch'io non desidero nessun altro, per me amare è gioire della felicità dell'altro.  
Non rimpiango affatto di essere come sono, del resto, non potrei essere qualcos'altro.


----------



## Diletta (15 Novembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> Contenta tu, Diletta. Ma dovresti provare a cambiare prospettiva, staresti meglio, secondo me.



Ma io sto già meglio!
Ho cambiato decisamente prospettiva, ma sono stata aiutata in questo da una mia impostazione mentale di base, altrimenti, non credo che sarebbe stato possibile.


----------



## disincantata (15 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Ho capito che gira e rigira si vuole cercare una ragione plausibile al tradimento perché così sembra più accettabile.
> Comprendere che il tradimento nasconde pura e semplice mancanza di amore e rispetto può far troppo male e allora si gira attorno



Io non lo giustifico,  mai e poi mai.  Che uno sia vergine, o un puttaniere prima (come mio marito), dopo se fa famiglia deve farla perche' vuole una donna sola!

Meno ancora faccio distinzione di sesso. NON SIAMO nell'800.    
Non hanno giustificazioni.
Caspita parla se hai un problema! 

Ho una nipote che ha sposato il primo amore, per entrambi, sposati dopo 13 anni insieme, poco dopo lei si e' resa conto che erano amici, lasciato,  piangendo ma lasciato.  

Oggi entrambi risposati,   entrambi genitori, felici!


----------



## Palladiano (15 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Quello che hai scritto brilla di luce illuminante.
> Una bellissima luce!
> Anch'io la penso così...io amo nella stessa maniera.
> La vita mi ha messo accanto una persona che ha amato in modo diverso da te e me.
> ...


Ab asino lanam quaerere.

Sei troppo forte diletta. E non sono ironico!

Edit. Infatti non hai tradito tu noh?


----------



## disincantata (15 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Disi, nel suo caso non c'è nessun tradimento...anche se è vero che anche loro, come coppia, devono ripartire e rinascere un po'.



Lo so. Ma ho letto lui demoralizzato.


----------



## Diletta (15 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Ab asino lanam quaerere.
> 
> Sei troppo forte diletta. E non sono ironico!
> 
> Edit. Infatti non hai tradito tu noh?



Non mi vergogno a dire che sono andata a cercarmi il significato del detto latino...
"cercare la lana dall'asino".

Sì, però me lo puoi spiegare meglio??


----------



## disincantata (15 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Ma come non c'entra signore Iddio. Io non so tu come ami. Ma per me amare una donna vuol dire che per me lei è l'unica donna. Vuol dire costruire ogni cosa in relazione con lei vuol dire non avere occhi che per lei, non desiderare altro che sia felice. Vuol dire discutere litigare e crescere assieme.
> Quindi se io amo mia moglie non ho alcun bisogno che non possa soddisfare con mia moglie e se ce ne sono ( e ce ne sono) non mi passa per la testa di andare con una solo perché la mia non mi accontenta.
> Ma ammetto che posso essere io strano. Anzi probabilmente per molti altri sto sparando cazzate da filmone romantico anni '70



Magari ragionassero tutti così.  Non avrebbe mai aperto questo forum!


----------



## Palladiano (15 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non mi vergogno a dire che sono andata a cercarmi il significato del detto latino...
> "cercare la lana dall'asino".
> 
> Sì, però me lo puoi spiegare meglio??


Che discutere con te è piacevole ma si sia consapevoli che tu non cambierai mai mai idea. 
Basta quindi non cercare lana da chi non la produce


----------



## Diletta (15 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io non lo giustifico,  mai e poi mai.  *Che uno sia vergine,* o un puttaniere prima (come mio marito)*, dopo se fa famiglia deve farla perche' vuole una donna sola!
> *
> Meno ancora faccio distinzione di sesso. NON SIAMO nell'800.
> Non hanno giustificazioni.
> ...


Allora Disi, non avresti un po' di comprensione per uno vergine?
Lo faresti andare nella tomba senza averne mai provata un'altra?
Per tutta la vita sempre e solo una?
(Sono seria).


----------



## Palladiano (15 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Magari ragionassero tutti così.  Non avrebbe mai aperto questo forum!


Allora x fortuna che non tutti ragionano così


----------



## disincantata (15 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Allora Disi, non avresti un po' di comprensione per uno vergine?
> Lo faresti andare nella tomba senza averne mai provata un'altra?
> Per tutta la vita sempre e solo una?
> (Sono seria).



No, perche' dovrebbe valere per entrambi.   Allora uno dovrebbe dire 'cara ho bisogno di provare un altra donna' ti sta bene?


----------



## Palladiano (15 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Allora Disi, non avresti un po' di comprensione per uno vergine?
> Lo faresti andare nella tomba senza averne mai provata un'altra?
> Per tutta la vita sempre e solo una?
> (Sono seria).


è questo il guaio ( che sei seria)


----------



## disincantata (15 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Allora x fortuna che non tutti ragionano così



No, il contrario.

Diciamo che prima di sposarsi fidanzarsi  convivere uno dovrebbe leggere tradinet e capire se davvero ha voglia di fare famiglia ed evitare tutti gli errori/orrori che qui leggiamo a Josa.


----------



## Diletta (15 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Che discutere con te è piacevole ma si sia consapevoli che tu non cambierai mai mai idea.
> Basta quindi non cercare lana da chi non la produce



Tu non credi a quello che sto per dire e capisco che sia anche anticonvenzionale (speriamo che non arrivi JB).
Del resto se non ci si confronta qui, diventa difficile farlo in altro posto..

Io al posto di tua moglie, se sapessi che tu hai anche una piccolissima curiosità di provare, non potrei non dirti di farlo.   
Perché anche questo è AMORE.


----------



## Nicka (15 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> No, il contrario.
> 
> Diciamo che prima di sposarsi fidanzarsi  convivere uno dovrebbe leggere tradinet e capire se davvero ha voglia di fare famiglia ed evitare tutti gli errori/orrori che qui leggiamo a Josa.


A dire il vero molto spesso passa la voglia!


----------



## Palladiano (15 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Tu non credi a quello che sto per dire e capisco che sia anche anticonvenzionale (speriamo che non arrivi JB).
> Del resto se non ci si confronta qui, diventa difficile farlo in altro posto..
> 
> Io al posto di tua moglie, se sapessi che tu hai anche una piccolissima curiosità di provare, non potrei non dirti di farlo.
> Perché anche questo è AMORE.


No! Amore è quello che mi ha detto mia moglie qualche giorno fa: ti amo tanto che se tu non fossi felice ti lascerei andare.
Dove andare significa andare via . Non andare a scopare altre perché lei lo fa poco.
Rispetto per me e per se stessa. Ecco cos'è


----------



## Diletta (15 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> No, perche' dovrebbe valere per entrambi.   Allora uno dovrebbe dire 'cara ho bisogno di provare un altra donna' ti sta bene?




E certo che vale per entrambi!
Sì, mi starebbe bene, quello che non mi sta bene e che sarà motivo di separazione immediata è il sotterfugio.
Ovvio che sarebbe meglio che certe voglie non gli venissero, ma...siamo umani!


----------



## Palladiano (15 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> A dire il vero molto spesso passa la voglia!


Si arrendono ai primi colpi di fucile. Ecco il problema


----------



## Diletta (15 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> No! Amore è quello che mi ha detto mia moglie qualche giorno fa:* ti amo tanto che se tu non fossi felice ti lascerei andare.*
> Dove andare significa andare via . Non andare a scopare altre perché lei lo fa poco.
> Rispetto per me e per se stessa. Ecco cos'è



Ma su questo non si discute.
Ma senza andare a scomodare la totale felicità, ci possono essere dei turbamenti, delle mancanze che possono essere risolte dentro il matrimonio.
Senza necessariamente doverlo sfare.


----------



## Divì (15 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Tu non credi a quello che sto per dire e capisco che sia anche anticonvenzionale (speriamo che non arrivi JB).
> Del resto se non ci si confronta qui, diventa difficile farlo in altro posto..
> 
> Io al posto di tua moglie, se sapessi che tu hai anche una piccolissima curiosità di provare, non potrei non dirti di farlo.
> Perché anche questo è AMORE.


 :unhappy:


----------



## disincantata (15 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> E certo che vale per entrambi!
> Sì, mi starebbe bene, quello che non mi sta bene e che sarà motivo di separazione immediata è il sotterfugio.
> Ovvio che sarebbe meglio che certe voglie non gli venissero, ma...siamo umani!


Scommetto che tuo marito non sarebbe affatto d'accordo  se tu gli manifestassi l'idea di provare il secondo uomo?

Un tradimento e' sempre un tradimento per me. La verginita'   non e' un alibi.   Anzi.

Hai un impegno.  Lo devi rispettare.   O NON TI SPOSI. 

Poi, nel nostro caso,  mica erano ragazzini quando tradivano. 

Puoi essere immaturo a 20 anni. NON DOPO.


----------



## Palladiano (15 Novembre 2014)

Mi arrendo, chiedo l'onore delle armi.


----------



## disincantata (15 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> A dire il vero molto spesso passa la voglia!



Di fare famiglia intendi?


----------



## Divì (15 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Mi arrendo, chiedo l'onore delle armi.


Un po' come "abbattetemi" di Farfalla?


----------



## Palladiano (15 Novembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> Un po' come "abbattetemi" di Farfalla?


Meno drammatico. Però


----------



## Nicka (15 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Di fare famiglia intendi?


Di condividere la propria vita insieme a un'altra persona, sposarsi, prender casa, farci figli...
Che poi io sono in un certo senso all'inizio, ma a 32 anni sono circondata di gente separata, con bimbi piccoli, case finite all'asta, gente che si fa beccare a pecora col collega nel letto coniugale...
Insomma, le premesse non sono buone!


----------



## Horny (15 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Proprio così.
> Mera curiosità, gusto del nuovo, cose insomma che si fanno da giovani e io l'ho capito immediatamente.
> Infatti, ho sempre detto che le scappatelle mordi e fuggi di una volta non hanno sortito nessun effetto negativo su di me, mentre altre storie, magari anche senza essere arrivato al sesso completo, mi hanno travolto.


ma appunto!
appunto


----------



## disincantata (15 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Di condividere la propria vita insieme a un'altra persona, sposarsi, prender casa, farci figli...
> Che poi io sono in un certo senso all'inizio, ma a 32 anni sono circondata di gente separata, con bimbi piccoli, case finite all'asta, gente che si fa beccare a pecora col collega nel letto coniugale...
> Insomma, le premesse non sono buone!



Allora piu' o meno quello che volevo dire io.  Essere consapevoli e scegliere.


----------



## Horny (15 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> La conseguenza logica è che in ogni rapporto umano si hanno delle cose uniche perché ogni persona ti trasmette qualcosa di diverso rispetto ad un'altra.
> La conseguenza logica è che, se ognuno ci regala qualcosa, è perché ognuno è fatto a modo suo...così come noi siamo fatti come siamo fatti, ovvero non esiste una regola né una categorizzazione che possa essere buona per tutti.


mi pare semplicistico, a me la maggioranza della gente non regala proprio nulla,
e viceversa.
possiamo farne una regola e pure categorizzare.


----------



## Horny (15 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io non lo giustifico,  mai e poi mai.  Che uno sia vergine, o un puttaniere prima (come mio marito), dopo se fa famiglia deve farla perche' vuole una donna sola!
> 
> Meno ancora faccio distinzione di sesso. NON SIAMO nell'800.
> Non hanno giustificazioni.
> ...


quello che sostengo io.
se invece uno è' curioso gli rimangono ben
due alternative :
single oppure la coppia aperta.
di sicuro non sta con me.


----------



## Nicka (15 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> mi pare semplicistico, a me la maggioranza della gente non regala proprio nulla,
> e viceversa.
> possiamo farne una regola e pure categorizzare.


Parlavo di persone con cui ti relazioni seriamente...con cui approfondisci la conoscenza...


----------



## Nicka (15 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Allora piu' o meno quello che volevo dire io.  Essere consapevoli e scegliere.


Qui sopra si sprecano pagine e pagine sul concetto di scelta consapevole!


----------



## Palladiano (15 Novembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Di condividere la propria vita insieme a un'altra persona, sposarsi, prender casa, farci figli...
> Che poi io sono in un certo senso all'inizio, ma a 32 anni sono circondata di gente separata, con bimbi piccoli, case finite all'asta, gente che si fa beccare a pecora col collega nel letto coniugale...
> Insomma, le premesse non sono buone!



Ma no dai lo sai che si parla solo di quello che non va. C'è ne sono di coppie da invidiare e imitare e che fanno ben sperare

Edit: davvero stai infornando le lasagne?


----------



## Horny (15 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Allora Disi, non avresti un po' di comprensione per uno vergine?
> Lo faresti andare nella tomba senza averne mai provata un'altra?
> Per tutta la vita sempre e solo una?
> (Sono seria).


ma diletta....
Vabe' che hai chiesto a disi....
ma dipende da chi è 'una'
e da come lo ha trattato.
altrimenti, gli rimangono
le due alternative di cui sopra, o,
al limite,
stare con 'una' mooooolto diversa
da me.


----------



## Divì (15 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> quello che sostengo io.
> se invece uno è' curioso gli rimangono ben
> due alternative :
> single oppure la coppia aperta.
> di sicuro non sta con me.


Esatto. Quoto.


----------



## Horny (15 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Tu non credi a quello che sto per dire e capisco che sia anche anticonvenzionale (speriamo che non arrivi JB).
> Del resto se non ci si confronta qui, diventa difficile farlo in altro posto..
> 
> Io al posto di tua moglie, se sapessi che tu hai anche una piccolissima curiosità di provare, non potrei non dirti di farlo.
> Perché anche questo è AMORE.


ma diletta.....ma.....
guarda che non è questione di curiosità.
tu credi a questo perché sei stata solo con tuo marito.


----------



## disincantata (15 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Ma no dai lo sai che si parla solo di quello che non va. C'è ne sono di coppie da invidiare e imitare e che fanno ben sperare
> 
> Edit: davvero stai infornando le lasagne?



Spero ci siano.  Poi mi capita di parlare con qualcuno apparentemente felice e scopri di tutto.

Parlo, anche di coppie di 70 enni.

Del loro passato.


----------



## Palladiano (15 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> ma diletta.....ma.....
> guarda che non è questione di curiosità.
> tu credi a questo perché sei stata solo con tuo marito.


Arrenditi pure tu!!


----------



## disincantata (15 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Scommetto che tuo marito non sarebbe affatto d'accordo  se tu gli manifestassi l'idea di provare il secondo uomo?
> 
> Un tradimento e' sempre un tradimento per me. La verginita'   non e' un alibi.   Anzi.
> 
> ...



:rotfl:


----------



## Palladiano (15 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> :rotfl:


Ridi di te?


----------



## disincantata (15 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Ridi di te?



No, vorrei sapere cosa penserebbe  il marito di Diletta se a fare esperienze fosse lei!


----------



## Palladiano (15 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> No, vorrei sapere cosa penserebbe  il marito di Diletta se a fare esperienze fosse lei!


è diletta che mi preoccupa non poco


----------



## disincantata (15 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> è diletta che mi preoccupa non poco



Lei mi ha detto, che sta bene e, questo e' importante.  Pero' dovrebbe capire che lui non ha giustificazioni.  

Si puo' anche perdonare un assassino, non giustificarlo.


----------



## Palladiano (15 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Lei mi ha detto, che sta bene e, questo e' importante.  Pero' dovrebbe capire che lui non ha giustificazioni.
> 
> Si puo' anche perdonare un assassino, non giustificarlo.


Deve aver sofferto ai limiti dell'insopportabile. 
Adesso ha trovato come sopportare: ha reso plausibile la cosa


----------



## Nocciola (15 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma io sto già meglio!
> Ho cambiato decisamente prospettiva, ma sono stata aiutata in questo da una mia impostazione mentale di base, altrimenti, non credo che sarebbe stato possibile.


Secondo me il problema è proprio questo aver cambiato prospettiva soprattutto perchè aiutata a farlo


Palladiano ha detto:


> è questo il guaio ( che sei seria)


Quoto



Diletta ha detto:


> Tu non credi a quello che sto per dire e capisco che sia anche anticonvenzionale (speriamo che non arrivi JB).
> Del resto se non ci si confronta qui, diventa difficile farlo in altro posto..
> 
> Io al posto di tua moglie, se sapessi che tu hai anche una piccolissima curiosità di provare, non potrei non dirti di farlo.
> Perché anche questo è AMORE.


ABBATTETEMI


Palladiano ha detto:


> No! Amore è quello che mi ha detto mia moglie qualche giorno fa: ti amo tanto che se tu non fossi felice ti lascerei andare.
> Dove andare significa andare via . Non andare a scopare altre perché lei lo fa poco.
> Rispetto per me e per se stessa. Ecco cos'è


Quoto


Palladiano ha detto:


> Mi arrendo, chiedo l'onore delle armi.


E no tesoro bello. Sono almeno due anni che ascoltiamo questi discorsi non é che tu ti arrendi dopo due mesi. Resti qui e combatti 


Divì ha detto:


> Un po' come "abbattetemi" di Farfalla?





Palladiano ha detto:


> Meno drammatico. Però


Stessa risposta del quote prima


----------



## Nocciola (15 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> No, vorrei sapere cosa penserebbe  il marito di Diletta se a fare esperienze fosse lei!


Io ho sentito parlare raramente di uomini più sgamato del marito di Diletta.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Deve aver sofferto ai limiti dell'insopportabile.
> Adesso ha trovato come sopportare: ha reso plausibile la cosa


Bingo!!!!!


----------



## Palladiano (15 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bingo!!!!!


Con quell'abbattetemi mi hai strappato un sorriso. Il primo anzi no il secondo di oggi!!!


----------



## Nocciola (15 Novembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Con quell'abbattetemi mi hai strappato un sorriso. Il primo anzi no il secondo di oggi!!!


Mi fa piacere


----------



## free (15 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ovviamente, ma non ce ne sono poche, l'abbiamo visto anche qui.



vero però pensandoci ora mi vengono in mente più esempi di lei traditrice, non lui... o ricordo male?


----------



## Nocciola (15 Novembre 2014)

free ha detto:


> vero però pensandoci ora mi vengono in mente più esempi di lei traditrice, non lui... o ricordo male?


Assolutamente si più donne che uomini


----------



## disincantata (15 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Assolutamente si più donne che uomini



Mi spieghi?  Devo aver perso un passaggio. Grazie.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Mi spieghi?  Devo aver perso un passaggio. Grazie.


Se faccio una breve statistica del forum sono più le donne che hanno avuto solo il marito fino a quel momento ad aver poi tradito...rispetto agli uomini. 
Pensandoci peró è anche vero che è piu probabile che una donna abbia avuto solo un'esperienza rispetto all'uomo.
Mi sa che mi sono incartata


----------



## disincantata (15 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se faccio una breve statistica del forum sono più le donne che hanno avuto solo il marito fino a quel momento ad aver poi tradito...rispetto agli uomini.
> Pensandoci peró è anche vero che è piu probabile che una donna abbia avuto solo un'esperienza rispetto all'uomo.
> Mi sa che mi sono incartata



Intendi che se una donna ha avuto solo  un uomo tradisce piu' facilmente rispetto ad un uomo che ha avuto la stessa esperienza?

Non mi sembra.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Intendi che se una donna ha avuto solo  un uomo tradisce piu' facilmente rispetto ad un uomo che ha avuto la stessa esperienza?
> 
> Non mi sembra.


Le testimonianze di donne qui dentro (io per prima) dicono questo. Ma ripeto non so quante donne hanno avuto solo
Il marito e quanti uomini solo la moglie quindi il confronto è difficile


----------



## disincantata (15 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Le testimonianze di donne qui dentro (io per prima) dicono questo. Ma ripeto non so quante donne hanno avuto solo
> Il marito e quanti uomini solo la moglie quindi il confronto è difficile


:up:


----------



## Diletta (17 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> No, vorrei sapere cosa penserebbe  il marito di Diletta se a fare esperienze fosse lei!


Te lo dico: dice che gli viene la nausea al solo pensarci!
Ha solo da sperare che non mi vengano mai certi languori perché sarebbe fregato: sa bene che non potrebbe vietarmi nulla.
Ormai si è creato uno squilibrio.


----------



## Diletta (17 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> ma diletta....
> Vabe' che hai chiesto a disi....
> ma dipende da chi è 'una'
> e da come lo ha trattato.
> ...




Non lo so Horny...non mi sembra nell'ordine naturale delle cose aver avuto sempre e solo una donna in tutta la vita.
Ma anche sempre e solo un uomo, se è per questo.

Se non altro, per avere avuto la possibilità di fare confronti e la consapevolezza di avere scelto bene il proprio compagno di vita.
Ma è ovvio che si fa per parlare, queste cose non si decidono a tavolino, succedono e basta.


----------



## Diletta (17 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io ho sentito parlare raramente di uomini più sgamato del marito di Diletta.



...quando sei ad un passo dall'aula di un tribunale ti sgami da solo, tanto peggio di così non potrebbe andare.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...quando sei ad un passo dall'aula di un tribunale ti sgami da solo, tanto peggio di così non potrebbe andare.



non commento
Mi sembra che mi sono accanita fin troppo


----------



## disincantata (17 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Te lo dico: dice che gli viene la nausea al solo pensarci!
> Ha solo da sperare che non mi vengano mai certi languori perché sarebbe fregato: sa bene che non potrebbe vietarmi nulla.
> Ormai si è creato uno squilibrio.



Eppure gli starebbe di un bene!  :rotfl:


----------



## newbie (18 Novembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> In sostanza: una riesumazione del valore  della verginità. Tutto parte da lì: "eri mio in quanto illibato. Ora non  lo sei più, oltre ad avermi tradita".
> 
> Mi piacerebbe chiedere a New: metti caso che LUI non ti avesse  tradita, ma ti avesse confessato che - prima di mettersi con te - aveva  fatto sesso con un'altra ragazzetta. Secondo me avresti reagito nella stessa maniera. In fondo anche in quel caso niente più unicità.



"mi avesse confessato che": intendi 
1)che ci mettiamo  insieme, mi dice che non ha esperienze e dopo tot tempo mi dice "no,  scusa, ti ho presa in giro, esperienze ne ho?"oppure​2)ci conosciamo, mi dice che ha esperienze pregresse, ci mettiamo insieme

Le due cose sono un po' diverse. 
Nel primo caso il livello di incazzatura dipende da quanto tempo lascia passare prima di dirmelo.
Nel secondo caso, ciò che viene prima non è un mio problema a patto che non mi porti malattie.

Quando  ci siamo conosciuti ero più giovane, con una mente più elastica, con  un'idea del rapporto di coppia ancora da formare, e sicuramente non  pensavo di starci insieme tutto questo tempo. 
C'è da dire che,  quando ci siamo messi insieme, non mi passava nemmeno per l'anticamera  del cervello l'idea che ci si potesse sbaciucchiare (perchè questo era  il mio livello di "sesso" all'epoca) con X pur piacendoti Y. Se  sbaciucchi X è perchè ti piace X, altrimenti..bleah, che schifo. easy.
Evidentemente,  crescendo, non ho fatto evolvere questa idea nel modo in cui la fanno  evolvere gli altri adulti ("si scopa perchè piace sesso in sè"), ma l'ho  semplicemente rapportata al livello di sesso adulto. Da lì,  probabilmente, la mia incapacità di comprendere come si possa entrare in  intimità con una persona con cui non c'è di fatto intimità e quindi non  si è nelle condizioni di giudicare se piace o no. 

L'idea del  "se tradisci, lascio" è maturata col tempo e si è formata anche in  risposta al carattere della persona con cui stavo. Conoscendo lui, il  suo vissuto, ecc ecc, se mi avesse tradita non sarebbe stato lui, non  sarebbe stata una cosa da lui. Più o meno come iniziare a fumare o  abbandonare i propri sogni solo per correre dietro a una gonnella.  L'avrei lasciato non tanto per l'azione in sè, quanto per il fatto che  l'aver compiuto quell'azione significava che non era la persona di cui  mi ero innamorata. 
Riassumendo: ti conosco, conosco le tue  caratteristiche, ti amo e persisto nell'amarti anche per via di quelle  caratteristiche. Quando queste cadono, cade il motivo per cui ti amo. 
Il  bug di questo scenario risiede nel fatto che viene assunta a  caratteristica dell'individuo anche l'incapacità di fare errori. Ti amo  perchè sei perfetto. L'errore ti rende imperfetto. Non ti posso amare  perchè non sei la persona che credevo fossi. 

Tutto questo  ragionamento era a priori, cioè prima di scoprire che il tradimento non è  un po' di sesso extra-coppia e tutto finisce lì, ma piuttosto una  ferita ancora aperta dopo mesi, che si trascina da entrambe le parti,  che ti fa provare disprezzo per te stesso per il fatto di provare a  vedere se il tempo aggiusta le cose. 

Non l'ho nascosto...per me  era un eroe. Mi faccio evidentemente una violenza nel cercare di amare  la stessa persona ridimensionata. Non più speciale, ma un porco come  tutti. 



> Porco il mondo che ho sotto i piedi.
> veramente io a volte non capisco.
> Ma davvero è questo il punto?
> Un'erezione?
> ...


Penso sia difficile da capire nella stessa misura in cui non si capisce cos'è il tradimento fintanto che non lo si prova. 
Si,  la coppia era speciale per questo. Perchè non avevamo sperimentato il  disinnamoramento, la disattrazione, la noia della routine, che invece la  maggior parte della coppie sperimentano. Eravamo speciali non perchè ci  fossimo preservati dal resto del mondo, ma perchè avevamo mantenuto  all'interno della coppia le condizioni tali (di vissuto, di sentimenti,  di empatia, di complicità) perchè non si avvertisse la necessità di  avere esperienze diverse. Un conto è sapere cosa ti perdi nel non fare  sesso con più persone e decidere consapevolmente che la persona con cui  stai adesso vale il sesso che ti perdi con le altre 100 che incontri. Un  conto è non saperlo, avere il dubbio che ti potresti anche star  perdendo qualcosa, ma fregarsene perchè quello che hai è... totalizzante  (scusate, nn riesco a esprimere il concetto con un'altra  parola......Rimane che è difficile da spiegare a chi non conosce  l'esperienza, esattamente come sono difficili da spiegare i postumi del  tradimento a chi non c'è passato) 
Questo rendeva la coppia speciale e i singoli componenti degni di stima. 

D'altraparte,  non posso dire che lo abbia fatto per curiosità. L'ha fatto perchè come  coppia avevamo un problema, aveva tentato di esprimerlo ed io non ero  nelle condizioni di ascoltarlo. Purtroppo eravamo entrambi da molti  mesi, ognuno per problemi propri, in una situazione stressante e  spiacevole. Lui aveva bisogno di me, ma io non potevo prestargli ascolto  in quel periodo. Anzi, sapevo che presto avrei avuto io bisogno di un  supporto ed ero tranquilla perchè sapevo che lui era lì , per me, per  sorreggermi. 
Non voleva vendicarsi perchè non lo ascoltavo.....credo  che il paragone più corretto sia proprio con l'autolesionismo plateale:  faccio quello che faccio perchè !cazzo! tu devi capire che io ho un  problema, che c'è un problema! Ci fosse stato un pusher invece che una  zoccola, avrebbe cominciato a drogarsi, probabilmente. 
Immaturo? certo che si. Ma forse anche esasperato. 
C'è  da dire che pensava che l'unica conseguenza della sua azione sarebbe  stata il perdermi. Perchè io di solito sono molto ferma nei miei  pensieri. Un perdersi violento, rancoroso, ecc, ma netto. Senza altalene  emotive e disprezzo per sè. 
D'altra parte, l'essere rimasti insieme  fino ad ora, l'aver cmq affrontato insieme la sua evoluzione emotiva e  la mia non-evoluzione in risposta al tradimento ha aggiunto al "non si  fa" anche un "perchè". Pur nell'amore, nell'attrazione ecc ecc, se c'è  un problema che non viene risolto, ci si lascia prima che si profili il pericolo all'orizzonte. 

Ad oggi, la  sessualità è un problema, perchè è il momento in cui si presenta più  opprimente il pensiero di ciò che è stato, pensiero che riesce a  rimanere più o meno sopito negli altri momenti. Inoltre, per una serie  di vicende mie personali, associavo il sesso ad una cosa sporca. Con lui  non lo era, con lui era una cosa ludica. Ora ha perso questa  componente, è artefatto...è adulto. 
Anche litigare è un problema,  perchè se litigo io sembra che riconduca tutto a quello (anche se magari  sono incazzata per altro). Se litiga lui...semplicemente sembra che non  dovrebbe permetterselo perchè lui ora è uno schifoso ed io una Madonna.
Mi mancano i tempi in cui si poteva litigare liberamente, senza secondi pensieri. 

Per il resto, lo so che l'uomo può avere erezioni anche indipendentemente dalla presenza di un buco. Ma tra l'erezione e il consumare un po' ce ne passa. Se mi attrae fisicamente un uomo appena conosciuto e magari glielo faccio anche capire.. e questo comincia dal niente a palparmi le tette, non è che mi eccita di più e mi calo le mutande. Gli arrivano cmq 4 sberloni e una denuncia di molestia.  Chiaro ora cosa non comprendo del "riuscire fisicamente a scoparsi un estraneo"?


----------



## Diletta (18 Novembre 2014)

newbie;1462557
Riassumendo: [COLOR=#FF0000 ha detto:
			
		

> ti conosco, conosco le tue  caratteristiche, ti amo e persisto nell'amarti anche per via di quelle  caratteristiche. Quando queste cadono, cade il motivo per cui ti amo.
> Il  bug di questo scenario risiede nel fatto che viene assunta a  caratteristica dell'individuo anche l'incapacità di fare errori. Ti amo  perchè sei perfetto. L'errore ti rende imperfetto. Non ti posso amare  perchè non sei la persona che credevo fossi.
> [/COLOR]
> Tutto questo  ragionamento era a priori, cioè prima di scoprire che il tradimento non è  un po' di sesso extra-coppia e tutto finisce lì, ma piuttosto una  ferita ancora aperta dopo mesi, che si trascina da entrambe le parti,  che ti fa provare disprezzo per te stesso per il fatto di provare a  vedere se il tempo aggiusta le cose.
> ...



Non voglio fare la maestrina, ma ho fatto il tuo stesso identico percorso mentale e, di pari passo, anche quello più concreto per ricostruire, quindi mi sento di dirti alcune cose:

Sul rosso:
il concetto è lineare e perfetto, ma proprio perché perfetto non funziona. Infatti, come dici bene tu, ha un BUG e bello grosso, ma, nonostante tu lo sappia, non riesci a cambiare la tua visione (è cosa moolto ardua).
 E qui c'è poco da fare: o ci riesci e si apre uno spiraglio, o il discorso si chiude.
A me ha aiutato lo psicologo ad uscire da questo labirinto mentale.
Anche per me il mio lui era un EROE, e ora ti posso dire che sono contenta che non lo sia più.
Ho capito che nessuno al mondo ci deve stare sull'Olimpo, neanche i figli o i genitori. Nessuno.
Perché non ci devono stare?
Ma perché nessuno ti garantisce la perfezione come tu non la puoi pretendere e nessuno ti metterà al riparo da altre delusioni, ma se maturi questa consapevolezza incasserai meglio i colpi della vita (che chissà quanti altri te ne riserva, spero pochi, ma...).

Sul verde:
hai capito il motivo ed è più che valido: eravate in crisi, quindi distanti. In quel periodo la vostra coppia non era così solida, ma anzi vulnerabile e qui si torna al discorso del "terreno fertile".

Sul viola:
tu avresti reagito così (e anch'io, ne sono certa). Ancora una volta l'errore di rispecchiarsi in lui, ma lui non è il nostro specchio, ma non perché lui si è rivelato una brutta persona, ma perché nessuno al mondo lo è.         

*Per ultimo il neretto*:
hai scritto una cosa che a me stonerebbe non poco.
"Avere il dubbio che ci si potrebbe anche perdere qualcosa".
E allora ti chiedo:
davvero tu vorresti vivere con un uomo che "potrebbe" avere questo dubbio che gli ronza per la testa?
Io non avrei mai voluto, io voglio un uomo totalmente felice e totalmente appagato di me.
Non me ne frega nulla che il mio compagno mi sia stato fedele perché si è forzato in qualche modo.  
Lui non è mica di mia proprietà.
Quindi, preferisco che si sia tolto quei dubbi e la conclusione di questo mio percorso mentale mi riporta sempre allo stesso punto: e cioè che lui ha scelto me come io ho scelto lui. 
E il fatto che io abbia vinto su tutte mi addolcisce anche un poco la pillola...perché questo è un dato di fatto. 
E' ovvio che ho sofferto, quando si ama si soffre, ma questo è un altro discorso.
Credimi: non tutto il male viene per nuocere e da questo vostro evento doloroso può nascere qualcosa di buono. 
E' un'opportunità per entrambi, sarebbe un peccato non provare ancora a coglierla.


----------



## newbie (18 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non voglio fare la maestrina, ma ho fatto il tuo  stesso identico percorso mentale e, di pari passo, anche quello più  concreto per ricostruire, quindi mi sento di dirti alcune cose:
> 
> *Per ultimo il neretto*:
> hai scritto una cosa che a me stonerebbe non poco.
> ...


Chiarisco un attimo il mio pensiero con un esempio:
c'è un sacco di gente che si droga. Qualcosa di "bello" in questa droga  ci sarà. Quindi ho il dubbio che potrei anche star perdendo qualcosa a  non essermi mai fatta una canna. Il dubbio c'è, ma non m'interessa  "scioglierlo". E non c'è sforzo nel trattenersi.

Io non so su chi abbia vinto tu...io non sono mai stata messa in  competizione..Questo non perchè io sia la più figa e la più intelligente  del pianeta, ma perchè io ho a livello fisico e caratteriale delle doti  che quell'altra non ha e che per il mio compagno sono importanti in una  persona. Non è stato sesso con la dama difficile da conquistare o con  la beyoncè o la marie curie di turno. Se avesse voluto fare sesso per  "provare" altrove o per vedere se in giro c'era qualcosa di meglio della  sottoscritta, si sarebbe sollazzato con ben altre donne del suo  entourage. Invece ha scelto la minus quam. Quindi ho vinto, sì...ho  vinto i 10 metri piani contro un paraplegico. 
Butto tutto alle ortiche per una scopata con una persona qualsiasi (una brutta persona), e questo mi fa incazzare.  

Per tutto il resto che hai scritto....hai ragione, lui non è il mio riflesso, c'era crisi (storia banale) ecc...ma quanto fa incazzare lo stesso


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Novembre 2014)

newbie ha detto:


> Chiarisco un attimo il mio pensiero con un esempio:
> c'è un sacco di gente che si droga. Qualcosa di "bello" in questa droga ci sarà. Quindi ho il dubbio che potrei anche star perdendo qualcosa a non essermi mai fatta una canna. Il dubbio c'è, ma non m'interessa "scioglierlo". E non c'è sforzo nel trattenersi.
> 
> Io non so su chi abbia vinto tu...io non sono mai stata messa in competizione..Questo non perchè io sia la più figa e la più intelligente del pianeta, ma perchè io ho a livello fisico e caratteriale delle doti che quell'altra non ha e che per il mio compagno sono importanti in una persona. Non è stato sesso con la dama difficile da conquistare o con la beyoncè o la marie curie di turno. Se avesse voluto fare sesso per "provare" altrove o per vedere se in giro c'era qualcosa di meglio della sottoscritta, si sarebbe sollazzato con ben altre donne del suo entourage. Invece ha scelto la minus quam. Quindi ho vinto, sì...ho vinto i 10 metri piani contro un paraplegico.
> ...


Tu dici di non essere stata messa in competizione poi ti ci metti da sola: ma tu credi davvero che lui avrebbe dovuto paragonarla a te per andarci a letto? Non credi che se l'avesse fatto, e ci fosse andato lo stesso, sarebbe anche peggio?
Quindi se non l'ha fatto lui non vedo perchè dovresti farlo tu.
Peraltro il problema mica è lei.
Prova a distaccarti un attimo, ad essere solo razionale, prova a guardarla come la potrei guardare io: tutta questa eccezionale empatia, e ancora non hai capito perchè ha fatto sesso con lei?
E perchè poi te l'è venuto a raccontare?
Oppure sai perchè te l'è venuto a raccontare?
Non ti voglio far incazzare, solo vedere le cose da un altro punto di vista.


----------



## newbie (18 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tu dici di non essere stata messa in competizione poi ti ci metti da sola: ma tu credi davvero che lui avrebbe dovuto paragonarla a te per andarci a letto? Non credi che se l'avesse fatto, e ci fosse andato lo stesso, sarebbe anche peggio?
> Quindi se non l'ha fatto lui non vedo perchè dovresti farlo tu.
> Peraltro il problema mica è lei.
> Prova a distaccarti un attimo, ad essere solo razionale, prova a guardarla come la potrei guardare io: tutta questa eccezionale empatia, e ancora non hai capito perchè ha fatto sesso con lei?
> ...


dalla tua affermazione ultima, deduco che hai scritto qsa (anzi, sottointeso qsa)  che mi avrebbe dovuto far incazzare......scusami, ma non arrivo a capire cosa sia. ergo, non sono incazzata. cioè, non con te per lo meno. A meno che tu non sia "quella là".

Lui ha usato lei come strumento per manifestarmi un disagio di coppia e suo personale cui non avevo prestato sufficiente attenzione nei mesi precedenti. In questo contesto s'inserisce anche la necessità della rivelazione, poichè io da sola non me ne sarei mai accorta...troppo prosciutto. 
Quello che mi è inconcepibile (che ha una sfumatura diversa dal "non capisco") non è il perchè, ma il come è stato possibile.

non mi metto in competizione. so di essere meglio. e so pure di apparire presuntuosa a dirlo così chiaro e tondo. 

Non credo che per andare a letto con quella doveva paragonarla a me. Dico che se il motivo che l'ha spinto a fare quello che ha fatto fosse stato la ricerca del nuovo o la prova di esperienze non fatte in passato o la volontà di iniziare una nuova relazione, non avrebbe scelto quella lì.


----------



## Horny (18 Novembre 2014)

Boh, io temo che tutto questo spostare l'attenzione da te stessa a una terza persona
Sarà alla fine controproducente.
ma per te l'importante e che ti abbia tradito o con chi lo ha fatto?
E quello che non sopporti del tradimento, eventualmente,
e' il fatto che lui, dopo aver conosciuto te, e avendo te disponibile,
abbia, seppure per pochi minuti, preferito un'altra?


----------



## Diletta (18 Novembre 2014)

newbie ha detto:


> dalla tua affermazione ultima, deduco che hai scritto qsa (anzi, sottointeso qsa)  che mi avrebbe dovuto far incazzare......scusami, ma non arrivo a capire cosa sia. ergo, non sono incazzata. cioè, non con te per lo meno. A meno che tu non sia "quella là".
> 
> *Lui ha usato lei come strumento per manifestarmi un disagio di coppia e suo personale cui non avevo prestato sufficiente attenzione* nei mesi precedenti. In questo contesto s'inserisce anche la necessità della rivelazione, poichè io da sola non me ne sarei mai accorta...troppo prosciutto.
> Quello che mi è inconcepibile (che ha una sfumatura diversa dal "non capisco") non è il perchè, ma il come è stato possibile.
> ...


Scusami, ma penso che tu sopravvaluti troppo il tuo fidanzato!
Il motivo della sua scelta è troppo complesso, troppo profondo, non è da loro... 

A parte tutto, te l'ha detto lui?


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Novembre 2014)

newbie ha detto:


> dalla tua affermazione ultima, deduco che hai scritto qsa (anzi, sottointeso qsa) che mi avrebbe dovuto far incazzare......scusami, ma non arrivo a capire cosa sia. ergo, non sono incazzata. cioè, non con te per lo meno. A meno che tu non sia "quella là".
> 
> Lui ha usato lei come strumento per manifestarmi un disagio di coppia e suo personale cui non avevo prestato sufficiente attenzione nei mesi precedenti. In questo contesto s'inserisce anche la necessità della rivelazione, poichè io da sola non me ne sarei mai accorta...troppo prosciutto.
> Quello che mi è inconcepibile (che ha una sfumatura diversa dal "non capisco") non è il perchè, ma il come è stato possibile.
> ...


No io non sono quella là perchè, come tutti gli utenti di Tradi, sono fighissima, giovanissima, bellissima, viene fatta apposita selezione.
Ho temuto che ti incazzassi perchè ti sto dicendo è che tu non concepisci perchè continui a voler interpretare, e se vuoi interpretare è perchè c'è qualcosa che non vuoi vedere.
Ti converrebbe leggere i fatti.
E' andato con un'altra.
L'ultima persona sulla terra alla quale tu avresti pensato.
Lui, invece, ha pensato proprio a lei.
Poi invece di smazzarsi da solo, come sarebbe stato dignitosamente doveroso, la cazzata che aveva fatto ha pensato bene di fartene partecipe.
Chè da rivelare un disagio a darti una mazzata che, tra l'altro, avrebbe dovuto sapere che non avresti gestito sportivamente, ce ne passa.
Secondo te cosa significa? Non è una domanda retorica la mia, la coppia tua la conosci tu.


----------



## newbie (21 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Scusami, ma penso che tu sopravvaluti troppo il tuo fidanzato!
> Il motivo della sua scelta è troppo complesso, troppo profondo, non è da loro...
> 
> A parte tutto, te l'ha detto lui?


Non è stato un piano congeniato a priori, ovviamente. 
Distinguendo tra una causa scatenante (tu apri cosce io infilo) e una  causa vera, quella è stata la causa vera (come per altri può essere la  necessità di nuove esperienze o di uscire dalla routine: non mi sembra  una motivazione nè più nè meno complessa) 
Si, me lo ha detto lui.


Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No io non sono quella là perchè, come tutti  gli utenti di Tradi, sono fighissima, giovanissima, bellissima, viene  fatta apposita selezione.
> Ho temuto che ti incazzassi perchè ti sto dicendo è che tu non  concepisci perchè continui a voler interpretare, e se vuoi interpretare è  perchè c'è qualcosa che non vuoi vedere.
> Ti converrebbe leggere i fatti.
> E' andato con un'altra.
> ...


Lui non ha "pensato" a lei. Lui ha pensato ad altre, con cui però non è  mai successo niente, un po' perchè non era il momento "giusto", un po'  perchè con queste un po' d'impegno bisognava mettercelo. 

Per il fatto che me lo abbia detto....in tutto ciò è l'azione che lo  salva dall'essere meschino fino in fondo. Quindi l'ho apprezzato. 
Per quanto riguarda le motivazioni 
0) presupposta la necessità di dare una "scossa" al rapporto, lo scopo  del gesto si è compiuto non nell'atto, ma nella rivelazione
1) c'era un accordo di vecchia data: se scopi extra, dillo! Così da  mettere l'altro nella condizione di fare una scelta consapevole nella  continuazione del rapporto e nelle eventuali misuri protettive extra da  adottare nell'intimità 
2)sensi di colpa
3)il modo più semplice di liberarsi del terzo incomodo


Io interpreto, sì. Penso sia normale la necessità di tentare di spiegare  razionalmente l'evento improbabile. E poichè conosco lui e il suo  passato, la spiegazione razionale non può essere semplicemente "uh! figa  gratis", perchè altrimenti sarebbe dovuto/potuto succedere molto tempo  fa, con ben altre persone, assolutamente più degne.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Novembre 2014)

newbie ha detto:


> Non è stato un piano congeniato a priori, ovviamente.
> Distinguendo tra una causa scatenante (tu apri cosce io infilo) e una causa vera, quella è stata la causa vera (come per altri può essere la necessità di nuove esperienze o di uscire dalla routine: non mi sembra una motivazione nè più nè meno complessa)
> Si, me lo ha detto lui.
> 
> ...


ma anche no, sai? E' più facilmente IL modo per non dover assumere da solo la responsabilità delle proprie azioni. Così facendo infatti te ne ha scaricato addosso una bella porzione, con i risultati splendidi che hai qui descritto. E lascia stare gli accordi di vecchia data, che immagino ce ne fossero pure altri ai quali è venuto meno. O no?
Non interpretare, leggi.
Io da quello che leggo vedo un uomo debole (magari solo in quel momento, eh?) che non ha retto alla difficoltà e ha scelto la via più facile per far diventare tuo un problema suo, tu continui ad interpretare nella figura tutto sommato forte che fa scelte con ben altre motivazioni. 
Fatto sta che 'ste scelte continui a non spiegartele, a non comprenderle, a non metabolizzarle.
Allora c'è qualcosa che tocca, secondo me.

P.S.
a proposito, come va? Hai trovato un po' di pace? Forza!


----------



## Dalida (22 Novembre 2014)

newbie ha detto:


> Io interpreto, sì. Penso sia normale la necessità di tentare di spiegare  razionalmente l'evento improbabile. E poichè conosco lui e il suo  passato, la spiegazione razionale non può essere semplicemente "uh! figa  gratis", perchè altrimenti sarebbe dovuto/potuto succedere molto tempo  fa, con ben altre persone, assolutamente più degne.


secondo me questo è il momento giusto per mettere da parte tutte queste certezze sulla reciproca conoscenza.
con questo non voglio dire che non vi conosciate in assoluto ma che possono esserci di lati del suo carattere, della sua personalità, che magari sono rimasti in un angolo buio per anni, magari neppure lui li aveva mai smascherati e visti in faccia.
io ti leggo incazzatissima, hai ovviamente tutte le ragioni per esserlo ma una simile rabbia non può che avvelenare ancora di più la tua mente.


----------



## Diletta (22 Novembre 2014)

newbie ha detto:


> Non è stato un piano congeniato a priori, ovviamente.
> Distinguendo tra una causa scatenante (tu apri cosce io infilo) e una  causa vera, quella è stata la causa vera (come per altri può essere la  necessità di nuove esperienze o di uscire dalla routine: non mi sembra  una motivazione nè più nè meno complessa)
> Si, me lo ha detto lui.
> 
> ...



Ok, lui ti ha voluto manifestare un disagio di coppia e suo personale (sono le tue parole).
Allora ti chiedo:
ha risolto il suo disagio?
E la coppia? 
A che punto è la coppia?
Se il fine era quello di dare uno scossone, di rompere cioè un disagio, a questo punto ci vuole molto coraggio e determinazione per riuscire a raggiungere quel fine, ma, prima di tutto, bisogna volerlo ed è un percorso che si sceglie di fare in due.

Non mi è chiaro quando dici che lui ha pensato ad altre, come sarebbe a dire?
Allora la vostra coppia non era così forte da bastare a se stessa, come pensi tu...pensare ad altre, non riesco a capire...


----------



## Horny (23 Novembre 2014)

Senti new. A me la situazione dall'esterno appare piuttosto chiara.
lui ha voluto manifestare il suo disagio, che nella vostra coppia non stava più bene.
come descrive magistralmente Tebe nell'altro tuo post.
il tradimento avviene prima, quando ti aggiri per casa con un estraneo.
a volte questo non stare bene e' un fulmine a cielo sereno perché l'altra parte della
coppia stava bene (vedi diletta).
ma non è' il tuo caso. Anche tu stavi a disagio, pure prima.
e non capirò mai chi sostiene che avrebbe fatto bene a non dirtelo.
certo avrebbe fatto meglio a parlarti prima (vedi palladiano), 
Ma in fondo lui è' stato sincero, non ha approfittato di situazioni di comodo
come molti di quelli che si nascondono e addirittura negano se scoperti (marito diletta),
e ha dato anche a te la possibilità di scegliere.
si può discutere il modo, ma secondo me non è uno scaricarsi la coscienza,
perché sapeva benissimo come avresti reagito.
semplicemente voleva affrontare la cosa,
dato che siete due adulti normodotati,
giusto che lo facciate insieme e pienamente consapevoli.
e, tra i due, mi sembri più tu che non vuoi affrontare la situazione.
e te lo dico con tutta la simpatia di una che capisce perché anche
io, troppe volte, nascondo la testa sotto la sabbia.
e non fa mai bene.
quando la estrai e' tutto uguale a prima e in più sei pure sporca di terra.


----------



## Divì (23 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> Senti new. A me la situazione dall'esterno appare piuttosto chiara.
> lui ha voluto manifestare il suo disagio, che nella vostra coppia non stava più bene.
> come descrive magistralmente Tebe nell'altro tuo post.
> il tradimento avviene prima, quando ti aggiri per casa con un estraneo.
> ...


Grande! Bravissima! Peccato che io abbia finito i verdi... Aspe' che ricarico


----------



## disincantata (23 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> Senti new. A me la situazione dall'esterno appare piuttosto chiara.
> lui ha voluto manifestare il suo disagio, che nella vostra coppia non stava più bene.
> come descrive magistralmente Tebe nell'altro tuo post.
> il tradimento avviene prima, quando ti aggiri per casa con un estraneo.
> ...


:up::up::up:


----------



## Eratò (23 Novembre 2014)

Non passa il dolore tutto quel miscuglio di sentimenti feriti.Non passa e te lo dico io che le scelte le ho fatte entrambe,rimanere e lasciare...Ma se rimani prova a dimenticare,ad andare avanti obiettiva.Lui ha sbagliato ma sta li con te e non ti ha lasciata.Sara' perche' ti ama?E lo vuoi coltivare quest' amore?Riprovarci sul serio?Rimanere meravigliata di nuovo?Ci vuoi dare un occasione vera?Stai avvelenata veramente,ancora e ancora.Se ci rimani,vai oltre,oltre per davvero...Se devi finire a rinfacciargli tutto,lascia stare perche anche se lui dovesse diventare il marito piu' bravo del mondo sempre qualche motivo troverai a punirlo distruggendo lo stesso tutto.Il passato non si cancella ma si puo' provare a superarlo e se scegli di farlo impegnati seriamente.


----------



## Tebe (23 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> Senti new. A me la situazione dall'esterno appare piuttosto chiara.
> lui ha voluto manifestare il suo disagio, che nella vostra coppia non stava più bene.
> come descrive magistralmente Tebe nell'altro tuo post.
> il tradimento avviene prima, quando ti aggiri per casa con un estraneo.
> ...



quoto anche gli spazi


----------



## Tebe (23 Novembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Non passa il dolore tutto quel miscuglio di sentimenti feriti.Non passa e te lo dico io che le scelte le ho fatte entrambe,rimanere e lasciare...Ma se rimani prova a dimenticare,ad andare avanti obiettiva.Lui ha sbagliato ma sta li con te e non ti ha lasciata.Sara' perche' ti ama?E lo vuoi coltivare quest' amore?Riprovarci sul serio?Rimanere meravigliata di nuovo?Ci vuoi dare un occasione vera?Stai avvelenata veramente,ancora e ancora.Se ci rimani,vai oltre,oltre per davvero...Se devi finire a rinfacciargli tutto,lascia stare perche anche se lui dovesse diventare il marito piu' bravo del mondo sempre qualche motivo troverai a punirlo distruggendo lo stesso tutto.Il passato non si cancella ma si puo' provare a superarlo e se scegli di farlo impegnati seriamente.


quoto gli spazi pure a te


----------



## Diletta (23 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> Senti new. A me la situazione dall'esterno appare piuttosto chiara.
> lui ha voluto manifestare il suo disagio, che nella vostra coppia non stava più bene.
> come descrive magistralmente Tebe nell'altro tuo post.
> il tradimento avviene prima, quando ti aggiri per casa con un estraneo.
> ...



Bè, giusto per onore della verità: mio marito, una volta scoperto, non ha negato, ma, al contrario, ha vuotato il sacco in maniera quasi imbarazzante, come per fare ammenda.

E' ovvio che, di sua sponte, non avrebbe MAI confessato un bel nulla!


----------



## LucyLiu (23 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> Senti new. A me la situazione dall'esterno appare piuttosto chiara.
> lui ha voluto manifestare il suo disagio, che nella vostra coppia non stava più bene.
> come descrive magistralmente Tebe nell'altro tuo post.
> il tradimento avviene prima, quando ti aggiri per casa con un estraneo.
> ...


bella Horny..


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> Senti new. A me la situazione dall'esterno appare piuttosto chiara.
> lui ha voluto manifestare il suo disagio, che nella vostra coppia non stava più bene.
> come descrive magistralmente Tebe nell'altro tuo post.
> il tradimento avviene prima, quando ti aggiri per casa con un estraneo.
> ...


Bello il tuo post, davvero.
Però...
Io dubito fortemente che quella sia sincerità.
La sincerità non è fare una roba di nascosto alle spalle di qualcuno e poi chiamarlo in correità.
La sincerità è affrontare un problema quando ce l'ho davanti.
Se c'è un problema di coppia parlo di quello, non delle azioni che in autonomia ho compiuto in reazione al problema.
Questo non è affrontare la cosa, questo è voler scaricare addosso a un altro le proprie responsabilità.
Se voleva darle una scossa prendeva e se ne andava, per esempio.
Non hanno neanche figli cui dar conto, sicchè...
Invece, prima ha fatto il malestro, poi non riuscendo a tenersi sulle spalle il peso di quello che aveva fatto, ha vuotato il sacco.
E infatti non ha risolto una beneamata, mi pare.
Anzi, direi.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Bello il tuo post, davvero.
> Però...
> Io dubito fortemente che quella sia sincerità.
> La sincerità non è fare una roba di nascosto alle spalle di qualcuno e poi chiamarlo in correità.
> ...


:up::up::up:


----------



## Diletta (24 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Bello il tuo post, davvero.
> Però...
> *Io dubito fortemente che quella sia sincerità.*
> La sincerità non è fare una roba di nascosto alle spalle di qualcuno e poi chiamarlo in correità.
> ...


Mi viene da risponderti:
"...no? E allora cos'è?!".

Se questa non è sincerità...di quella cruda e spietata che appartiene a pochi.
Ma siamo alle solite: qui ognuno la vede dal suo verso e credo che non esista proprio una tesi oggettiva, quindi ci si comporta sulla base dell'idea che si ha.

Mi sembra che New abbia apprezzato la confessione e non l'abbia quindi giudicata come un gesto di ulteriore egoismo fatto per scaricarsi la coscienza e questo è uno spiraglio di luce, no?
Lo so che prima ha fatto il maldestro e poi ha pianto lacrime di coccodrillo, ma meglio essere un coccodrillo che uno stronzo galattico senza speranza. 
Se non altro significa che una coscienza ce l'ha, ti pare poco?


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mi viene da risponderti:
> "...no? E allora cos'è?!".
> 
> Se questa non è sincerità...di quella cruda e spietata che appartiene a pochi.
> ...


No, quello è uno dei motivi per i quali ad un problema le se ne è aggiunto: lui è sempre, anche quando sbaglia, quello che è dalla parte della ragione.
Perchè in fondo lui non avrebbe tradito se lei avesse ascoltato.
Prova ne è che poi lui ha confessato e ha motivato il tradimento, scaricando di fatto la responsabilità del SUO errore a lei.
Che adesso si sta facendo del male, non so se sono chiara.
Bella prova di uomo fatto e finito.


----------



## Horny (25 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Bello il tuo post, davvero.
> Però...
> Io dubito fortemente che quella sia sincerità.
> La sincerità non è fare una roba di nascosto alle spalle di qualcuno e poi chiamarlo in correità.
> ...


A parte che è evidente, e l'ho scritto, che la vera sincerità sarebbe stata parlarne
prima, come ho fatto io, tanto per portare un altro esempio che
Non sia sempre palladiano (ma è che non se ne leggono tanti).
ma almeno dirlo subito dopo!
ma quale scaricarsi la coscienza, vedi una persona
cui vuoi bene che sta male per una azione che hai commesso tu,
e infatti il suo compagno, a detta di new, si sente in colpa.
L'opposto della coscienza scarica!
non ha risolto e quindi?
se lei, invece di lasciarlo, preferisce ferirsi di nascosto.....
cosa potrebbe risolvere?
potrebbe lasciar la, poteva lasciarla.
questo.
ma era in premessa, assieme al parlarne prima.

ma l'alternativa di tacere e insabbiare .......
non dava a questa coppia infelice la minima possibilità 
di una evoluzione positiva.

e comunque il tizio mica si è messo a tavolino
e ha preordinato tradimento e scarico di coscienza.
a me, leggendo le storie qua, non mi pare proprio
che chi tradisce nasconda per nobiltà d'animo, per
non scaricarsi la coscienza, bensì per non incorrere
in conseguenze negative per se stesso.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> A parte che è evidente, e l'ho scritto, che la vera sincerità sarebbe stata parlarne
> prima, come ho fatto io, tanto per portare un altro esempio che
> Non sia sempre palladiano (ma è che non se ne leggono tanti).
> ma almeno dirlo subito dopo!
> ...


La nobilità d'animo non c'entra nulla
Ha tradito e si è pentito. La ama, avrebbero potuto andare avanti come se nulla fosse successo. Invece l'ha ridotta uno straccio e distrutto il suo amore
hai fatto una cazzata? Lo sai? Tieniti i senso di colpa e lascia vivere serena chi ti ama
Questo se il tradimento è stato un episodio e se sai che la donna che ami è quella con cui stai vivendo.


----------



## Diletta (25 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No, quello è uno dei motivi per i quali ad un problema le se ne è aggiunto: *lui è sempre, anche quando sbaglia, quello che è dalla parte della ragione.*
> Perchè in fondo lui non avrebbe tradito se lei avesse ascoltato.
> Prova ne è che poi lui ha confessato e ha motivato il tradimento, *scaricando di fatto la responsabilità del SUO errore a lei.*
> Che adesso si sta facendo del male, non so se sono chiara.
> Bella prova di uomo fatto e finito.




Ma l'ha detto lui di essere dalla parte della ragione?
A me sembra che chi si sente in colpa non lo pensi.


----------



## Diletta (25 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> *La nobilità d'animo non c'entra nulla*
> Ha tradito e si è pentito. La ama, avrebbero potuto andare avanti come se nulla fosse successo. Invece l'ha ridotta uno straccio e distrutto il suo amore
> hai fatto una cazzata? Lo sai? Tieniti i senso di colpa e lascia vivere serena chi ti ama
> Questo se il tradimento è stato un episodio e se sai che la donna che ami è quella con cui stai vivendo.




Infatti, non c'entra nulla con chi lo tiene nascosto, se mai c'entra con chi lo svela.
La confessione fa già parte della pena perché non mi dire che confessare un tradimento sia cosa facile e divertente. 
E se ne farebbe volentieri a meno se non ci fosse la coscienza che si fa sentire.

Al tempo stesso, però, la confessione è già un passo verso la redenzione, il riscatto di chi la fa.
Come fate a non capirne il valore? 
E' immenso!


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Eccome se c'entra la nobiltà d'animo.
> La confessione fa già parte della pena perché non mi dire che confessare un tradimento sia cosa facile e divertente.
> E se ne farebbe volentieri a meno se non ci fosse la coscienza che si fa sentire.
> 
> ...


Diletta li muerti tua quando ti redimi dalla stupidità?


----------



## Nocciola (25 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Eccome se c'entra la nobiltà d'animo.
> La confessione fa già parte della pena perché non mi dire che confessare un tradimento sia cosa facile e divertente.
> E se ne farebbe volentieri a meno se non ci fosse la coscienza che si fa sentire.
> 
> ...



La penso esattamente all'opposto
Soprattutto in un caso come questo dove la scopata è durata nulla e sapeva già di aver fatto una cazzata e che amava lei
Ora la perderà e lei si fa del male
Un successone


----------



## Diletta (25 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Diletta li muerti tua quando ti redimi dalla stupidità?



Se il mio modo di pensare è, per te, indice di stupidità, allora sì, sono stupida.
Sei contento?


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Se il mio modo di pensare è, per te, indice di stupidità, allora sì, sono stupida.
> Sei contento?


Non particolarmente. Lo sarei se rispondessi a questa domanda: li fai i bocchini?


----------



## Diletta (25 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> La penso esattamente all'opposto
> Soprattutto in un caso come questo *dove la scopata è durata nulla *e sapeva già di aver fatto una cazzata e che amava lei
> Ora la perderà e lei si fa del male
> Un successone



Ma infatti...è durata nulla e non è stato nulla.
Perché distruggersi la vita per un effimero sbaglio?

Se la perderà vuol dire una cosa sola: che lì di amore ce n'è davvero poco, come cercare un ago nel pagliaio.
E quindi che si lascino per questa presa d'atto, senza pararsi dietro il dramma tradimento, che qui di drammi non ne vedo neanche l'ombra.


----------



## Diletta (25 Novembre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non particolarmente. Lo sarei se rispondessi a questa domanda: li fai i bocchini?



Sono indecisa se vederti come sessuomane o sessuofobico.
In ogni caso ti mando in mp due o tre nomi di quelli bravi.
Vacci pure a nome mio!
Ma sbrigati.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sono indecisa se vederti come sessuomane o sessuofobico.
> In ogni caso ti mando in mp due o tre nomi di quelli bravi.
> Vacci pure a nome mio!
> Ma sbrigati.


Di quelli bravi a fare i bocchini? Scusa, ma ingoi anche? Chiedo.


----------



## Minerva (25 Novembre 2014)

ma diletta ti ha forse mai dato confidenza ?
cafone che non sei altro.vallo a chiedere alle donne che frequenti


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma diletta ti ha forse mai dato confidenza ?
> cafone che non sei altro.vallo a chiedere alle donne che frequenti


Ma tu mo' mi devi spiegare a fine 2014 che cazzo di senso ha sto post. Nell'era della comunicazione, tra forum, chat, emailm whatsapp e che cazzo ne so arrivi tu fresca fresca che non si può chiedere ad una se fa i bocchini. Ma da dove cazzo esci, brutto quadro antico, pussa via. Decrepita.


----------



## Minerva (25 Novembre 2014)

ah, ecco che sei : moderno


Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu mo' mi devi spiegare a fine 2014 che cazzo di senso ha sto post. Nell'era della comunicazione, tra forum, chat, emailm whatsapp e che cazzo ne so arrivi tu fresca fresca che non si può chiedere ad una se fa i bocchini. Ma da dove cazzo esci, brutto quadro antico, pussa via. Decrepita.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ah, ecco che sei : moderno


Brava. Ma tu ingoi?


----------



## Diletta (25 Novembre 2014)

*stamani*

si è svegliato in modalità cafone, zotico e villano. Anche più del solito.

Proprio una bella personcina...avercene!


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> si è svegliato in modalità cafone, zotico e villano. Anche più del solito.
> 
> Proprio una bella personcina...avercene!


Insomma non ingoi. Ma il prete non t'ha detto che se po' fa al posto dell'ogino knaus? Che mondo.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma infatti...è durata nulla e non è stato nulla.
> *Perché distruggersi la vita per un effimero sbaglio?
> 
> *Se la perderà vuol dire una cosa sola: che lì di amore ce n'è davvero poco, come cercare un ago nel pagliaio.
> E quindi che si lascino per questa presa d'atto, senza pararsi dietro il dramma tradimento, che qui di drammi non ne vedo neanche l'ombra.


non lo so
chiedilo a lui che ha confessato facendole del male


----------



## Tebe (25 Novembre 2014)

però...
Ok. E' stato un cranione a confessare, io lo avrei seppellito sotto un cipresso e poi gli avrei sputato sulla lapide, ma intanto il danno è fatto.
Capisco il punto di vista di farfalla e anche quello di Diletta (minchia:unhappy ma in questo caso proprio Diletta ha ragione nel merito, non che sia giusto confessare, questo mai. Soprattutto se è una botta o due e via.
Ma.
L'ha detto. E sapeva bene cosa avrebbe provocato. La conosce immagino, ma questo non l'ha fermato da fare la minchiata.
Perchè?
Perchè secondo me era l'unico modo che aveva per continuare la sua storia con lei. Una storia che lui sente di avere sporcato.

Non sarà il genio dei traditori, ma questa cosa secondo me, bisogna leggerla da un altro punto di vista.

Quello vagamente dilettiano (minchia 2:unhappy


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Novembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> però...
> Ok. E' stato un cranione a confessare, io lo avrei seppellito sotto un cipresso e poi gli avrei sputato sulla lapide, ma intanto il danno è fatto.
> Capisco il punto di vista di farfalla e anche quello di Diletta (minchia:unhappy ma in questo caso proprio Diletta ha ragione nel merito, non che sia giusto confessare, questo mai. Soprattutto se è una botta o due e via.
> Ma.
> ...


Dal punto di vista stupido, esattamente.


----------



## Diletta (25 Novembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> però...
> Ok. E' stato un cranione a confessare, io lo avrei seppellito sotto un cipresso e poi gli avrei sputato sulla lapide, ma intanto il danno è fatto.
> Capisco il punto di vista di farfalla e anche quello di Diletta (minchia:unhappy ma in questo caso proprio Diletta ha ragione nel merito, non che sia giusto confessare, questo mai. Soprattutto se è una botta o due e via.
> Ma.
> ...



Esattamente così! :up:


----------



## Nocciola (25 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Esattamente così! :up:


Infatti mi sembra che abbia ampiamente ottenuto questo risultato. Sempre che lei non finisca prima in un ospedale per qualche danno che si è arrecata


----------



## Tebe (25 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Infatti mi sembra che abbia ampiamente ottenuto questo risultato. Sempre che lei non finisca prima in un ospedale per qualche danno che si è arrecata


hai ragione, però è anche inutile proseguire a ricordarle che è un minchione con l'empatia di un rospo, lo sa e ne è devastata.

Ripeto che il danno è fatto.
Aiutiamola a cambiare la prospettiva e vederla un pochino dalla parte di lui. (che gli butterei giù i denti per inciso se ancora non si fosse capito), è una prova.
Se continua a stare arroccata nel suo dolore e vedere solo quello, facendo tabula rasa dell'altro, non ne esce.
magari non ne esce lo stesso ma almeno ci ha provato.
ora è solo ferma nella pozza (di merda).

giusto per usare un francesismo.


----------



## Diletta (25 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Infatti mi sembra che abbia ampiamente ottenuto questo risultato. Sempre che lei non finisca prima in un ospedale per qualche danno che si è arrecata




Bè, il prezzo è stato decisamente alto e lui lo sapeva, come sapeva di non riuscire a vivere più sereno con la sua compagna se avesse taciuto.


----------



## Diletta (25 Novembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> hai ragione, però è anche inutile proseguire a ricordarle che è un minchione con l'empatia di un rospo, lo sa e ne è devastata.
> 
> Ripeto che il danno è fatto.
> Aiutiamola a cambiare la prospettiva e vederla un pochino dalla parte di lui. (che gli butterei giù i denti per inciso se ancora non si fosse capito),* è una prova*.
> ...



Certo che è una prova. Se non avesse voluto con tutto il cuore stare con lei chi glielo avrebbe fatto fare? 
E poi, un'altra cosa. 
Ma davvero vogliamo essere la compagna di un uomo che nella sua vita non ha potuto fare nessun confronto e quindi nessuna scelta?
Bella forza...io non lo vorrei.


----------



## Diletta (25 Novembre 2014)

*e anzi...*

anche lei dovrebbe provare un altro uomo, così sono pari.
Ma non è per questo che lo dico, lo dico perché così anche lei sarebbe più sicura della scelta fatta.
Non a caso, anche lei è stata, a suo tempo, attratta da un altro che non fosse lui.
Lo so che è pura teoria...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> *anche lei dovrebbe provare un altro uomo, così sono pari.*
> Ma non è per questo che lo dico, lo dico perché così anche lei sarebbe più sicura della scelta fatta.
> Non a caso, anche lei è stata, a suo tempo, attratta da un altro che non fosse lui.
> Lo so che è pura teoria...



mmm?


----------



## drusilla (25 Novembre 2014)

questa storia è morbosa da tutti i punti di vista, lui che si "scarica la coscienza" o "smuove le acque" o non si sa perché cavolo l'ha confessato... lei che si sente superiore a lui e al mondo intero ma si autopunisce...


----------



## Dalida (25 Novembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> questa storia è morbosa da tutti i punti di vista, lui che si "scarica la coscienza" o "smuove le acque" o non si sa perché cavolo l'ha confessato... lei che si sente superiore a lui e al mondo intero ma si autopunisce...


non ho verdi per te quindi ti quoto e basta.
anche questa insistenza sull'esclusività, boh, sarà che a me è andata molto diversamente, ma dopo una certa età mi pare anche a me morbosa.


----------



## Diletta (25 Novembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> mmm?




E sì, sarebbe nell'ordine naturale delle cose sperimentare un po' prima di accasarsi.
La ritengo cosa buona e giusta, ma ho anche detto che queste cose non si decidono a tavolino.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Bè, il prezzo è stato decisamente alto e lui lo sapeva, come sapeva di non riuscire a vivere più sereno con la sua compagna se avesse taciuto.



il prezzo lo sta pagando solo LEI
E' lei che si sta facendo del male (anche fisico) era una cosa evitabilissima
Che poi come giustamente dice Tebe dobbiamo aiutarla a capire che è una situazione che può risolversi perchè lei lo ama e lui anche, è un conto
Ma nessuno di quelli che vogliono bene a sta ragazza sarebbe grati a lui per la sua onestà. Nessuno


----------



## Horny (25 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> il prezzo lo sta pagando solo LEI
> E' lei che si sta facendo del male (anche fisico) era una cosa evitabilissima
> Che poi come giustamente dice Tebe dobbiamo aiutarla a capire che è una situazione che può risolversi perchè lei lo ama e lui anche, è un conto
> Ma nessuno di quelli che vogliono bene a sta ragazza sarebbe grati a lui per la sua onestà. Nessuno


Ma invece secondo me farebbero pure molto meglio a lasciarsi,
dato il rapporto morboso che si è sviluppato.
come lei è non è mica una conseguenza del rapporto con lui,
quanto il loro rapporto e' una conseguenza di come già erano loro.
ma chi te lo dice?
io auguro a tutti quelli cui voglio bene di avere sempre
la possibilità di scegliere. Di essere liberi, anche se può essere
piu' doloroso o faticoso.


----------



## Horny (25 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> La nobilità d'animo non c'entra nulla
> Ha tradito e si è pentito. La ama, avrebbero potuto andare avanti come se nulla fosse successo. Invece l'ha ridotta uno straccio e distrutto il suo amore
> hai fatto una cazzata? Lo sai? Tieniti i senso di colpa e lascia vivere serena chi ti ama
> Questo se il tradimento è stato un episodio e se sai che la donna che ami è quella con cui stai vivendo.


Ehh?????
scusa ma se io parlo e quindi la persona sta male,
cosa che io so benissimo, mi sentirò più in colpa,
non meno.
ma se lo considero un adulto normodotato
per me è nel suo pieno diritto sapere come stanno
le cose, ne avrà conseguenze negative (e positive, si spera)
lui, e anche negative io che ho confessato.
andare avanti come nulla fosse successo?
non mi pare che abbia descritto un rapporto sano che
andava bene, anzi!


----------



## Horny (25 Novembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> La penso esattamente all'opposto
> Soprattutto in un caso come questo dove la scopata è durata nulla e sapeva già di aver fatto una cazzata e che amava lei
> Ora la perderà e lei si fa del male
> Un successone


 Ma no, non è' così.
lei stava già male prima,
non è che uno diventa autolesionista o anoressico
per una cosa del genere.
inoltre mica l'ha lasciato!
anzi, continuano il rapporto morboso,
perché lui ora si è spaventato e fa lo zerbino.


----------



## Horny (25 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Esattamente così! :up:


questo e' assurdo.
per me questi due assieme sono più 
Pericolosi che separati


----------



## Horny (25 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Certo che è una prova. Se non avesse voluto con tutto il cuore stare con lei chi glielo avrebbe fatto fare?
> E poi, un'altra cosa.
> Ma davvero vogliamo essere la compagna di un uomo che nella sua vita non ha potuto fare nessun confronto e quindi nessuna scelta?
> Bella forza...io non lo vorrei.


Ma cosa c'entra questo?
poteva lasciarla e fare tutti i confronti che voleva!
e poi, eventualmente, tornavano assieme.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> Ehh?????
> *scusa ma se io parlo e quindi la persona sta male,
> cosa che io so benissimo, mi sentirò più in colpa,
> non meno.
> ...


secondo te... sulla base di quale bisogno il cattolicesimo ha istituito la confessione?
Un segreto mi pesa sull'animo fino a che è un segreto e lo devo tenere nascosto; una volta rivelato, ho scaricato parte del peso.
Prova a chiedere qui, a quanti traditi è capitato di sentirsi dire dai traditori, anche sgamati, che una volta che il segreto era venuto a galla, si sentivano sollevati.
Si sentivano MEGLIO, non PEGGIO.
Perchè i segreti, quelli brutti, danno angoscia quando te li devi smazzare da solo.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> secondo te... sulla base di quale bisogno il cattolicesimo ha istituito la confessione?
> Un segreto mi pesa sull'animo fino a che è un segreto e lo devo tenere nascosto; una volta rivelato, ho scaricato parte del peso.
> Prova a chiedere qui, a quanti traditi è capitato di sentirsi dire dai traditori, anche sgamati, che una volta che il segreto era venuto a galla, si sentivano sollevati.
> Si sentivano MEGLIO, non PEGGIO.
> Perchè i segreti, quelli brutti, danno angoscia quando te li devi smazzare da solo.


Quotissimo


----------



## Tebe (25 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> secondo te... sulla base di quale bisogno il cattolicesimo ha istituito la confessione?
> Un segreto mi pesa sull'animo fino a che è un segreto e lo devo tenere nascosto; una volta rivelato, ho scaricato parte del peso.
> Prova a chiedere qui, a quanti traditi è capitato di sentirsi dire dai traditori, anche sgamati, che una volta che il segreto era venuto a galla, si sentivano sollevati.
> Si sentivano MEGLIO, non PEGGIO.
> Perchè i segreti, quelli brutti, danno angoscia quando te li devi smazzare da solo.



...mattia infatti ne è stato sollevatissimo di essere stato beccato, e si è sentito meglio. Ha detto.

per una volta non sono ironica


----------



## Horny (25 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> secondo te... sulla base di quale bisogno il cattolicesimo ha istituito la confessione?
> Un segreto mi pesa sull'animo fino a che è un segreto e lo devo tenere nascosto; una volta rivelato, ho scaricato parte del peso.
> Prova a chiedere qui, a quanti traditi è capitato di sentirsi dire dai traditori, anche sgamati, che una volta che il segreto era venuto a galla, si sentivano sollevati.
> Si sentivano MEGLIO, non PEGGIO.
> Perchè i segreti, quelli brutti, danno angoscia quando te li devi smazzare da solo.


il cattolicesimo.
hai detto tutto.
e poi non è un buon esempio,
perché se vado a confessarmi mica faccio
stare male il prete.
magari si sentivano sollevati perché 
non dovevano più nascondere.
Ma vedere l'effetto del tradimento sull'altro,
di sicuro li avrà fatti sentire più in colpa,
alcuni, almeno.
e il compagno di new, infatti, fa lo zerbino


----------



## Horny (25 Novembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...mattia infatti ne è stato sollevatissimo di essere stato beccato, e si è sentito meglio. Ha detto.
> 
> per una volta non sono ironica


se ricordo bene per lui non era una cosa una tantum,
mi pare un caso molto diverso


----------



## Tebe (25 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> se ricordo bene per lui non era una cosa una tantum,
> mi pare un caso molto diverso


vero. la sua è stata una frequentazione assidua e giornaliera ma è anche per questo che do ragione a farfalla.
visto che è stata una botta e via doveva tacere.
o per usare una citazione di Jb.
cagati in mano e schiaffeggiati

Ma capisco anche lui. Ce ne sono in giro parecchi di fuori di testa che pensano che confessare sia l'atto supremo.
Perchè per loro è così.
Io a questi qui suggerirei di capire chi hanno davanti.
Se apprezzerebbe o meno il nobile gesto.
probabilmente ha fatto un errore di valutazione e si sta mangiando le mani, sentendosi ancora più in colpa.

sono due anime alla deriva.


----------



## Horny (25 Novembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> vero. la sua è stata una frequentazione assidua e giornaliera ma è anche per questo che do ragione a farfalla.
> visto che è stata una botta e via doveva tacere.
> o per usare una citazione di Jb.
> cagati in mano e schiaffeggiati
> ...


ma appunto.
più cose sai più hai possibilità di capire.
se poi la sprechi, il responsabile sei tu.


----------



## Diletta (25 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> secondo te... sulla base di quale bisogno il cattolicesimo ha istituito la confessione?
> Un segreto mi pesa sull'animo fino a che è un segreto e lo devo tenere nascosto; una volta rivelato, ho scaricato parte del peso.
> Prova a chiedere qui, a quanti traditi è capitato di sentirsi dire dai traditori, anche sgamati, che una volta che il segreto era venuto a galla, si sentivano sollevati.
> Si sentivano MEGLIO, non PEGGIO.
> *Perchè i segreti, quelli brutti, danno angoscia quando te li devi smazzare da solo*.




E appunto, hai detto bene: danno angoscia.

Allora perché io "peccatore" devo vivere nell'angoscia chissà per quanto tempo così da vivere male il rapporto? 
E, secondo motivo, chi sono io per decidere anche per lei?
Perché chi non parla decide anche per l'altro, è così.


----------



## Tebe (25 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> E appunto, hai detto bene: danno angoscia.
> 
> Allora perché io "peccatore" devo vivere nell'angoscia chissà per quanto tempo così da vivere male il rapporto?
> E, secondo motivo, chi sono io per decidere anche per lei?
> Perché chi non parla decide anche per l'altro, è così.


ma lui ha deciso lo stesso per lei.
glielo ha detto. E doveva capire prima se lei avrebbe voluto saperlo.

Se un qualsiasi dei mie compagni mi avesse confessato un tradimento di cui io ero totalmente all'oscuro, probabilmente non gliel avrei perdonata. forse.
Perchè io non voglio sapere e se me lo dici sei di una cattiveria senza limiti.

vedi come le cose si possono leggere in due modi?


----------



## Diletta (25 Novembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> vero. la sua è stata una frequentazione assidua e giornaliera ma è anche per questo che do ragione a farfalla.
> visto che è stata una botta e via doveva tacere.
> o per usare una citazione di Jb.
> cagati in mano e schiaffeggiati
> ...



Due anime alla deriva...troppo giusto, purtroppo è così.
Ci vuole un amore spaventoso per riuscire a fare quello che a New ora sembra impossibile: voltare pagina (piano piano) e ricominciare.
Un amore e tutto quello che segue: complicità, sintonia, voglia di mettersi in discussione e di aprire la mente.
Voglia di sfidare se stessa per capire il limite oltre il quale non si va.
Ma forse a lei le è già chiaro quel limite...e se davvero, per lei, è un muro insormontabile deve solo più prenderne atto e decidere il da farsi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> E appunto, hai detto bene: danno angoscia.
> 
> Allora perché io "peccatore" devo vivere nell'angoscia chissà per quanto tempo così da vivere male il rapporto?
> E, secondo motivo, chi sono io per decidere anche per lei?
> Perché chi non parla decide anche per l'altro, è così.


hai deciso per l'altro PRIMA, Diletta.
L'hai fatto PRIMA, mo te la smazzi. Non si rimedia ad un errore con un secondo.
Confessa a Dio, se vuoi essere redento, poichè è l'unico che ha le carte per farlo, dicono.
Ma io non dico che sia un mostro.
Io dico che a me sembra che quest'uomo abbia fatto, inconsciamente, del tutto per distruggere l'immagine che lei aveva di lui.
E secondo me se l'ha fatto è stato perchè non reggeva più il suo ruolo.
E' questo il punto, secondo me.
Poi la sfiga, che ci vede benissimo, ci ha messo il carico da undici. 
Quindi lui, da uomo che mostra una debolezza, è diventato il coglione che porta a casa pure la malattia, nonostante le precauzioni, andando a smuovere con un effetto domino devastante tutta una serie di cose. Però qui oserei dire che siamo proprio nell'ambito della sfiga.
Non voglio dire che lo giustifico, eh?
Solo che purtroppo la nostra nuova amica ha anche lei la sua debolezza ma non la mostra.
E siamo a capo.


----------



## Tebe (25 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Due anime alla deriva...troppo giusto, purtroppo è così.
> Ci vuole un amore spaventoso per riuscire a fare quello che a New ora sembra impossibile: voltare pagina (piano piano) e ricominciare.
> Un amore e tutto quello che segue: complicità, sintonia, voglia di mettersi in discussione e di aprire la mente.
> Voglia di sfidare se stessa per capire il limite oltre il quale non si va.
> Ma forse a lei le è già chiaro quel limite...e se davvero, per lei, è un muro insormontabile deve solo più prenderne atto e decidere il da farsi.



hai ragione. non posso che quotarti.
e  spero  lei riesca a vedere oltre questa coltre, e ricordarsi l'uomo che era, ed è ancora adesso.
Nonostante la vaccata fatta.


----------



## Diletta (25 Novembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma lui ha deciso lo stesso per lei.
> glielo ha detto. E doveva capire prima se lei avrebbe voluto saperlo.
> 
> Se un qualsiasi dei mie compagni mi avesse confessato un tradimento di cui io ero totalmente all'oscuro, probabilmente non gliel avrei perdonata. forse.
> ...



Sì, hai ragione anche tu!
Sono due modi opposti di leggere questa cosa.
Però, nel loro caso, c'era un patto che prevedeva trasparenza in questo senso e quando fai un patto devi accettarne i risultati e correre i relativi rischi.
Altrimenti sono patti fasulli, da bambinoni...


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Novembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> il cattolicesimo.
> hai detto tutto.
> e poi non è un buon esempio,
> *perché se vado a confessarmi mica faccio
> ...


mai sentito parlare delle lacrime che vengono versate per i nostri peccati?
Tutto si basa sul concetto di colpa, confessione, espiazione e assoluzione.
Retaggio della cultura non solo cattolica, ma umana proprio.
Per arrivare all'assoluzione devi passare dalla confessione, non c'è verso.
Ma quello che vuoi è l'assoluzione.
Non lo insegni anche tu a tuo figlio che se dice la verità il castigo è minore?
E se ti confessa qualcosa credi che voglia il castigo?
O senta l'imperativo morale di farti partecipe delle sue azioni?
No, vuole l'assoluzione per non sentirsi più in colpa.


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Novembre 2014)

Ohi.

Alcune mie amiche sono come Tebe. Se mi tradisci, non lo scopro, e me lo dici, ti strozzo, e penso che non mi ami abbastanza.

Newbie non è così. Lei ha apprezzato. Le conseguenze sono quelle che sono, ma lei ha apprezzato che lui glielo abbia detto, lei l'avrebbe voluto sapere. E ce ne sono altre così. Anche tra le mie amiche (teniamo l'agenda per sapere come comportarci in caso  )

E le conseguenze, scusate, per quanto scatenate dal tradimento, quando arrivano a un tale livello patologico, sarò superficiale io, ma mi dicono che c'è ben altro sotto che aspettava solo l'occasione per esplodere.

Tipo una mia conoscente.

Scopre di essere tradita. "Perdona". Ma comincia a stare male fisicamente. Non dico come, ma anche lì, una patologia. Andata dalla psicologa, che naturalmente ha affrontato la questione tradimento ma soprattutto una sua insicurezza di fondo risalente agli albori dei tempi etc etc.
Ora sta meglio, cmq.


----------



## Fantastica (25 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E le conseguenze, scusate, per quanto scatenate dal tradimento, quando arrivano a un tale livello patologico, sarò superficiale io, ma mi dicono che c'è ben altro sotto che aspettava solo l'occasione per esplodere.


Quotone.


----------



## Diletta (25 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> hai deciso per l'altro PRIMA, Diletta.
> L'hai fatto PRIMA, mo te la smazzi. Non si rimedia ad un errore con un secondo.
> Confessa a Dio, se vuoi essere redento, poichè è l'unico che ha le carte per farlo, dicono.
> Ma io non dico che sia un mostro.
> ...


Meglio, se quell'immagine non era così vera.
Ancora una volta, bisogna mostrarsi per quello che si è, nel buono e nel cattivo.
E' stato uno stronzo, ha fatto una cazzata spregevole e via dicendo...
Ora però è lì: reo confesso, perché pentito.
Anche secondo me lui sta meglio perché non credo che piaccia a nessuno essere visto come non si è.
E' scomodo e imbarazzante.
Mi viene in mente una qualsiasi situazione in cui c'è un accenno al tradimento, visto che questo tema è dappertutto, nei film, nelle riviste, nelle conversazioni fra amici, e sapere che la tua compagna ti reputa integerrimo, quando invece ti sei fatto un'altra...e magari lei ne è proprio convinta e ti loda anche con le amiche. No, è davvero da sputarsi in faccia tutte le volte che ci si vede allo specchio.
Per me, questo è il grande imbroglio e la grande presa per il culo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Meglio, se quell'immagine non era così vera.
> Ancora una volta, bisogna mostrarsi per quello che si è, nel buono e nel cattivo.
> E' stato uno stronzo, ha fatto una cazzata spregevole e via dicendo...
> Ora però è lì: reo confesso, perché pentito.
> ...


ehm, Diletta... non intendevo affatto dire che si è voluto mostrare per il maialone porcone che alberga in ogni uomo e meno male che ci siamo noi.
Intendevo parlare di forza d'animo, stabilità emotiva, quelle robe lì.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Novembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ohi.
> 
> Alcune mie amiche sono come Tebe. Se mi tradisci, non lo scopro, e me lo dici, ti strozzo, e penso che non mi ami abbastanza.
> 
> ...


quello è chiaro come il giallo citrino. NON può avere la responsabilità pure di quello, lui. Perciò parlavo di sfiga.
Però... sul fatto che lei ha apprezzato... non sono convinta.
Lo so che lei l'ha detto.
Come ha detto che lui così ha dimostrato di essere come lei si aspettava che fosse.
Però poi... si è spaccata un polso tirando un cartone al muro e non gli ha detto nulla.
Però poi si è fatta del male PUR DI NON RIVERSARNE SU DI LUI.
Lui è all'oscuro di tutto il seguito. Boh.


----------



## Tebe (25 Novembre 2014)

D'accordo.
Allora che lo prenda, dica a tutti i parenti e amici che vanno via per un week end romantico e poi lo chiude in cantina, per un week end alla Misery non deve morire.
-Demente cronico e inculato nella testa, ma come ti è venuto in mente di dirmi che hai zompato in giro?-
Lui, già con i detti rotti, un ferro da calza infilato nel pipino e legato al letto -Ma l'ho fatto per noi! Per te! mi hai detto che hai apprezzato!-
E lei, infilandogli un uncinetto in un capezzolo - Infatti ho apprezzato! Vedi come sto apprezzando?- e giù lordoni e tacchi 15 nelle tempie.
Tutto è bene quello che finisce bene.
Lei sfoga l'aggressività e lui, se mai ricapitasse ma non credo, non confesserà mai più niente di niente, nemmeno il fatto di essersi tenuto 10 euro di resto dato sbagliato.
E vissero felici e contenti (lui sulla sedia a rotelle e la dentiera ma sono sfumature).



Comunque sputare nella minestra ritengo sia più sano che spaccarsi un polso contro un muro e via discorrendo.


----------



## Horny (25 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mai sentito parlare delle lacrime che vengono versate per i nostri peccati?
> Tutto si basa sul concetto di colpa, confessione, espiazione e assoluzione.
> Retaggio della cultura non solo cattolica, ma umana proprio.
> Per arrivare all'assoluzione devi passare dalla confessione, non c'è verso.
> ...


no, assolutamente.
non gli insegno questo.
sa benissimo che non c'è assoluzione,
perché non ci dovrebbe neppure essere 
senso di colpa,
per il fatto in se,
al limite apprezzamento per la sincerità
e perché si è fidato di me,
che non sono una dispensatrice di punizioni o
un giudice.
infatti lui preferirebbe di gran lunga tacere.
proprio perché se me lo dice si sente più in colpa,
magari solo per la convinzione di avermi deluso.
non espia proprio nulla, se ha messo l'h
dove non doveva, ma almeno non aggiunge 
la bugia, che, per me,
e' molto più grave dell'avere scordato l'h.
e anche questo non è un buon esempio,
perché il traditore ha già mentito,
mente mio figlio, aggiungendo l'h al posto sbagliato, no.
per me la sincerità e' un valore.
al prete che sta male per i peccati altrui....
mi pare un po' tirata per i capelli.


----------



## Horny (25 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quello è chiaro come il giallo citrino. NON può avere la responsabilità pure di quello, lui. Perciò parlavo di sfiga.
> Però... sul fatto che lei ha apprezzato... non sono convinta.
> Lo so che lei l'ha detto.
> Come ha detto che lui così ha dimostrato di essere come lei si aspettava che fosse.
> ...


Non è' stata sincera.


----------



## Diletta (26 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ehm, Diletta... non intendevo affatto dire che si è voluto mostrare per il maialone porcone che alberga in ogni uomo e meno male che ci siamo noi.
> Intendevo parlare di forza d'animo, stabilità emotiva, quelle robe lì.



Bè, comunque sia, lui si è mostrato in un modo molto diverso da come New pensava che fosse, e di qui la clamorosa delusione.
Le delusioni mortificano e feriscono con varie sfumature.
La delusione inferta dal compagno di vita penso che sia fra le peggiori, ma è anche fra le più comuni, specie in un mondo dove le tentazioni sono amplificate e dove la vera trasgressione sembra ormai diventata paradossalmente la fedeltà.
Questo per dire che è più facile rimanere delusi dal nostro partner piuttosto che esserne fieri durante tutto il corso della vita, quindi ognuno ne tragga le sue conclusioni e si regoli di conseguenza, anche improvvisandosi guerriero.


----------



## newbie (26 Novembre 2014)

scusatemi, non quoterò tutti via via, ci metterei una vita.

Non sto ne meglio nè peggio. Questo mese ci sono caduta una volta sola.  Non è un traguardo, ma solo una "brace coperta". Devo dire che il mio  cane mi ha aiutato molto. Anche con lui non sto nè meglio nè peggio.  Sono mesi di una piattezza esasperante. Chi lo sa, forse c'è bisogno di  una nuova scossa per capire che direzione prendere.

La malattia che ci siamo passati...non è sfiga. E' la norma di come si  trasmettono questo tipo di microorganismi: preliminari non protetti.  Semplicemente molto spesso risulta asintomatico, e nessuno ci fa caso.  Il mio fisico era già stato sottoposto a stress precedenti e loro hanno  avuto modo di farsi notare. Ma non è sfiga, è la norma. La sfiga è che  dopo mesi di antibiotici siano ancora là a farsi i comodi loro, mentre  io faccio fatica a fare 4 rampe di scale.

Lui non mi ha detto "l'ho fatto per colpa tua". Lui dice "si era creata  una situazione esasperata a causa di entrambi ed io sono stato debole  nel momento in cui mi si è presentata l'occasione per esserlo. " Sulla  prima parte del discorso sono d'accordo. La situazione era pesante e  l'avevamo creata in due. 

Il valore della confessione dipende dai punti di vista, e non voglio discutere su quello.
Però ho provato a immaginare lo scenario della mancata confessione:
1) la relazione extra non si sarebbe interrotta così velocemente. Ho  l'impressione che il signorino abbia usato la confessione anche per  togliersi dai piedi il terzo incomodo
2) come giustificare la malattia a trasmissione sessuale?
3)io ho dovuto cmq incontrare questa signora, la quale, pur sapendo che  io sapevo (e -presumo-immaginando la bella opinione che ho di lei) ha  cercato la conversazione con me. Ovviamente è stata ignorata . 
Ora, se io non avessi saputo, io avrei fatto una amichevole ed educata  conversazione con questa. La quale si sarebbe quindi sentita superiore a  me, forte della conoscenza e della consapevolezza di fatti a me noti.  Si sarebbe, fors'anche, fatta beffe di me, o mi avrebbe compatita.
Se io non avessi saputo, ella si sarebbe comportata da grande amica col  mio compagno, il quale avrebbe dovuto rispondere da grande amico, per  non risultare maleducato. Se si fosse mostrato freddo, sarei stata io la  prima a dirgli "perchè fai così, lei è così gentile".
Tutto questo scenario avrebbe inoltre provocato lo scherno o il  compatimento da parte di astanti consapevoli di ciò cui io ero  all'oscuro. (Ce ne sono, la signora s'è vantata della conquista a suo  tempo e sappiamo come gira il pettegolezzo)

Certo, sarei stata felice, ma della felicità dell'ignorante. E sarei  stata trattata come un'allocca (ma come? non se ne accorge? Poverina, se  lo venisse a sapere...). No, non mi va bene. Sono troppo giovane, bella  e intelligente per essere trattata da allocca da uno stronzo e da un  troione. 

Diverso sarebbe stato il caso se, fatto il danno, m'avesse lasciata  senza dirmi niente. Lo avrei rimpianto per un po', poi me ne sarei fatta  una ragione e ad oggi il mondo sarebbe ancora bello e rosa e popolato  di belle persone. E non sarei qui. Ma lui era innamorato e non ha avuto  il coraggio di privarsi autonomamente dell'amata. Ha piuttosto preferito  rischiare di perdere l'amore dell'amata, aggrappandosi a quel barlume  di speranza che dà il lasciare la palla all'altro. 

E' andata così, ora so che il mondo è uno schifo e lo saprei  indipendemente dalla persona al mio fianco. A questo punto tanto vale  restare con lui almeno fintanto che ritengo di amarlo. Certo, mi fa male  vederlo nudo sapendo che un'altra l'ha visto così. Mi fa male mangiare  insieme quei piatti che so ha mangiato con lei. ecc ecc ecc Ma è andata  così, amen. 


Aggiungo una considerazione sul valore dell'unicità, anche se credo di  averlo già detto. Io non davo valore all'unicità, e per una coppia con  un passato diverso non ne do. L'unicità diventa importante quando è  sinonimo di fedeltà (e quindi, per me, di rispetto e onestà), ovvero in  casi di coppie di ragazzini che, per un motivo o per l'altro, passano  indenni un lungo periodo insieme. Non c'è morbosità in questo, è la vita  che è andata così. 


Non riesco a venirne fuori perchè mi manca da morire. Quella  tranquillità, il potersi dire tutto e fare battute di ogni tipo....mi  manca, cazzo. Il poter guardare un film in pace, senza farsi venire il  magone perchè ad un certo punto salta fuori il tradimento (tema che  evidentemente piace, sia per il film impegnato che per il film comico o  per il serial americano). Il poter parlare con gli amici senza  ammutolirsi quando salta fuori la frase scherzosa del tipo "ah io uno  figo così sarei anche disposta a condividerlo"....Sono frasi stupide,  battute dette tanto per dire...ma mi fanno male. Un anno fa avrei  probabilmente risposto "Si, ma solo se si lava i piedi dopo la  palestra". Adesso sforzo un sorriso, perchè capisco lo scherzo, ma non  mi riesce di dire niente, nella speranza che presto si cambi argomento  di conversazione.

Si, in questo momento io non sono sincera con lui. Ho creato il mio mondo parallelo da cui l'ho escluso. Lui lo fece, ora è nel mio diritto farlo a mia volta. Lui ne è uscito, eventualmente ne uscirò anch'io.


----------



## newbie (26 Novembre 2014)

dimenticavo

scusate i papiri

non scrivo spesso, e quando scrivo ci sono decine di post su cui dire qualcosa. 

Inoltre quando scrivo è perchè ho bisogno di sfogarmi e lo sfogo è per sua natura prolisso.


----------



## Diletta (27 Novembre 2014)

newbie ha detto:


> scusatemi, non quoterò tutti via via, ci metterei una vita.
> 
> Non sto ne meglio nè peggio. Questo mese ci sono caduta una volta sola.  Non è un traguardo, ma solo una "brace coperta". Devo dire che il mio  cane mi ha aiutato molto. Anche con lui non sto nè meglio nè peggio.  Sono mesi di una piattezza esasperante. Chi lo sa, forse c'è bisogno di  una nuova scossa per capire che direzione prendere.
> 
> ...




Sei profonda e questo è al tempo stesso sia un pregio che un ostacolo, diciamo così, alla tua serenità.

Perché si analizza ogni scenario possibile e ci si stanca mentalmente fino allo sfinimento. Anch'io sono così, ma il vantaggio di essere così è che si riesca a razionalizzare l'evento andando oltre l'evento stesso.
E tu hai fatto un'analisi lucidissima.

Il fatto di sapere è importantissimo proprio per quello che hai detto tu e perché appunto ti evita di essere un eventuale oggetto di derisione o compatimento, che, secondo me, è la cosa peggiore al mondo, rabbrividisco al solo pensiero...io non vorrei mai tornare indietro soprattutto per questo motivo.

E poi: non tutto il male viene per nuocere.
Questo brutto evento ti ha fatto uscire dal bozzolo, il che è positivo, perché ti ha catapultato nel mondo reale: un mondo che ora ti fa schifo, anch'io lo vedevo così, ma è una fase. Dopo lo vedrai come deve essere visto: imperfetto, ma con del bello. 
E visto che le cose stanno così, è meglio saperlo no?

Passerai un periodo scabroso, lo stai già vivendo, fatto di tormento, disagio, tristezza ogni qualvolta ti imbatterai nel tema tradimento, che imperversa ovunque.
Metterai in atto delle strategie per circoscrivere il malessere, ognuno ha le sue, e per difenderti dai pensieri invasivi che si innescheranno per un nonnulla.
Starai male.
E' per questo che ne deve valere la pena. Non ti preoccupare se non ne sei ancora convinta, il tuo cuore te lo manderà a dire al momento giusto e non è detto che tu non possa tornare sui tuoi passi.
Ci stai provando e la tua coscienza non ti rimprovererà se non ci riuscirai.

Il mondo che ti sei creata ti aiuterà molto.
L'ho fatto anch'io e nel mio mondo lui non ci può entrare, neanche ora. E' la mia oasi privata.
Però, al tempo stesso sono consapevole di essere arrivata ad un porto sicuro dopo aver attraversato una tempesta orribile.
La nostra barca è arrivata tutta ammaccata, da paura, ma stava ancora a galla...e il merito è stato comunque di entrambi perché il viaggio lo abbiamo fatto insieme.

Va da sé che so per certo che non lo intraprenderò mai più una seconda volta.
Troppo faticoso e io ho già dato! 
In bocca al lupo New!


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Bè, comunque sia, lui si è mostrato in un modo molto diverso da come New pensava che fosse, e di qui la clamorosa delusione.
> Le delusioni mortificano e feriscono con varie sfumature.
> La delusione inferta dal compagno di vita penso che sia fra le peggiori, ma è anche fra le più comuni, specie in un mondo dove le tentazioni sono amplificate e dove la vera trasgressione sembra ormai diventata paradossalmente la fedeltà.
> Questo per dire che è più facile rimanere delusi dal nostro partner piuttosto che esserne fieri durante tutto il corso della vita, quindi ognuno ne tragga le sue conclusioni e si regoli di conseguenza, anche improvvisandosi guerriero.


Povero quel paese che ha bisogno di eroi che lo guidino.
Ma povera anche quella donna che ha bisogno di un eroe al suo fianco.

Io certe cose non le capisco, sono proprio al di fuori della mia capacità di comprensione.
Perchè IO, mi sono delusa da sola tante volte, nella mia vita.
Per incapacità, per debolezza, per stupidità.
E lo accetto, perchè so che si sbaglia e so che si hanno dei limiti.
Quindi, che CHIUNQUE mi deluda prima o poi, lo metto in conto.
E se la mia aspettativa è quella di non essere mai delusa, questa è una colpa, secondo me.
Perchè sto chiedendo l'impossibile, l'inumano.
Quando l'hanno fatto con me, la mia reazione è stata quella di evidenziare la mia fallibilità.
Perchè se mi chiedi l'impossibile, non ci sto dentro.
E se non standoci dentro te lo dico, ma tu non mi ascolti, te lo urlo.
Perchè nessuno ha il diritto di pretendere da un altro ciò che lui stesso non è in grado di fare, solo per averlo messo in cima ad un piedistallo.


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Povero quel paese che ha bisogno di eroi che lo guidino.
> Ma povera anche quella donna che ha bisogno di un eroe al suo fianco.
> 
> Io certe cose non le capisco, sono proprio al di fuori della mia capacità di comprensione.
> ...


Ti avrei dato volentieri un verde.
Bellissimo.


----------



## Tebe (27 Novembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Bè, comunque sia, lui si è mostrato in un modo molto diverso da come New pensava che fosse, e di qui la clamorosa delusione.
> Le delusioni mortificano e feriscono con varie sfumature.
> La delusione inferta dal compagno di vita penso che sia fra le peggiori, ma è anche fra le più comuni, specie in un mondo dove le tentazioni sono amplificate e dove la vera trasgressione sembra ormai diventata paradossalmente la fedeltà.
> *Questo per dire che è più facile rimanere delusi dal nostro partner piuttosto che esserne fieri durante tutto il corso della vita,* quindi ognuno ne tragga le sue conclusioni e si regoli di conseguenza, anche improvvisandosi guerriero.


sono rimasta senza parole davanti a questa frase.
E ho pensato a Mattia, il partner "più" lungo che ho avuto.
Diciamo che sono 15 anni che conviviamo e pensandoci bene, ma molto bene...posso dire che invece è il contrario.
Sono state infinitamente più le volte che sono stata fiera di lui che quelle che mi ha delusa.
E sono fermamente convinta che non sono una mosca bianca.
Forse perchè accetto le sue debolezze ( a volte anche "gravi" secondo il senso comune) e non ne faccio un affare di stato o amore. (lui è meno tollerante ma va bene cosi)
Mi reputo "tollerante", non vedo e non ragiono in bianco e nero perchè sono donna flessibile e nessuno è mai uguale a se stesso e la vita stessa ti insegna ad essere diverso.
Mi ha intristito molto la tua frase.


----------



## Diletta (27 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Povero quel paese che ha bisogno di eroi che lo guidino.
> Ma povera anche quella donna che ha bisogno di un eroe al suo fianco.
> 
> Io certe cose non le capisco, sono proprio al di fuori della mia capacità di comprensione.
> ...




E io che ho detto?
Esattamente gli stessi concetti, l'unica differenza è che tu li hai scritti meglio!


----------



## Diletta (27 Novembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> sono rimasta senza parole davanti a questa frase.
> E ho pensato a Mattia, il partner "più" lungo che ho avuto.
> Diciamo che sono 15 anni che conviviamo e pensandoci bene, ma molto bene...posso dire che invece è il contrario.
> Sono state infinitamente più le volte che sono stata fiera di lui che quelle che mi ha delusa.
> ...



Mi dispiace che ti abbia intristita, ma non devi...
Probabilmente l'ho scritta in modo troppo tragico. 
Intendevo dire che le delusioni si imprimono in maniera più profonda nell'animo e lì rimangono a lungo. 
Ecco che, se la ferita è ancora un po' fresca ci riporta più spesso a quegli eventi che finiscono per sopraffare l'altro lato, quello buono che ti fa essere fiera. 
Così come ad ogni azione segue una reazione, anche il riscatto di una persona agli occhi di chi ha subito la delusione richiede del tempo, e sarà proprio il tempo che lo rivelerà.


----------



## Horny (27 Novembre 2014)

newbie ha detto:


> scusatemi, non quoterò tutti via via, ci metterei una vita.
> 
> Non sto ne meglio nè peggio. Questo mese ci sono caduta una volta sola.  Non è un traguardo, ma solo una "brace coperta". Devo dire che il mio  cane mi ha aiutato molto. Anche con lui non sto nè meglio nè peggio.  Sono mesi di una piattezza esasperante. Chi lo sa, forse c'è bisogno di  una nuova scossa per capire che direzione prendere.
> 
> ...


tutto sommato, per me la tua riflessione e' da verde.


----------



## disincantata (27 Novembre 2014)

Io non capisco perche' andare avanti,  come ripiego,  senza ne matrimonio ne figli.  

Una vita a ricordare un tradimento che senso ha?


----------



## Tebe (28 Novembre 2014)

È tardi. Dovrei dormire. Sto fumando una canna come una quindicenne. Sono nel letto e un sacco di gatti  che tentano di dormirmi addosso e sono da smartphone.
Una tragedia per il mio italiano ma.
Forse complice il fumo. La notte. Mattia non c è. I gatti che fanno le fusa in maniera ipnotica...
Quello che hai scritto sopra. 
Lo sento.
Lo ami. Ha confessato. E il troione che si vantava. Tutti hanno saputo...
Gesù che squallore per loro.

Quello che voglio dirti è.
Fermati.
Concentrati solo sulla parola ti amo. Allontana motivazioni confessatorie o che hanno mangiato in quel piatto o che lei lo ha visto nudo( che se non ha minimobil tartarugato non è che sia proprio una figata, ecco).
É andata. Passata. E ogni giorno che passa é sempre più lontano.
Non tenerlo stretto tu.non ha senso alcuno.
Questo razionalmente lo capisci immagino e sforzati di farlo recepire anche alla tua parte emozionale.
Ti amo è ti amo.
Lo hai scritto tu. Lo ami.
Allora lascia andare.
Curati e curalo. Proprio con i ti amo.
Lo so che vorresti ucciderlo e uccidere lei ma...
Pensa anchevad un altra cosa.
A come ora vi possono vedere gli altri. Quelli che sanno. Quelli con lei si è vantata.
Pensa.
Lo scaricamento più velocebdella storia.
Perché ha scelto te. E anche questo lo hai scritto tu.
E per le ragion giuste.
Le altre ragioni, se hai scelto il ti amo. Cancellale.
Perché non servono ad una beata fava.

E un ultima cosa.
Parla con lui.
Digli che sei ancora distonica in merito a quello che è successo.
Credo non ti deluderà.
Alla peggio cominci a sputargli nella cena.



Vado.
È meglio.
Mi faccio impressione da sola.
Chissà che cazzo ho scritto.
Mah.








Domani nego tutto.


----------



## Minerva (28 Novembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> È tardi. Dovrei dormire. Sto fumando una canna come una quindicenne. Sono nel letto e un sacco di gatti  che tentano di dormirmi addosso e sono da smartphone.
> Una tragedia per il mio italiano ma.
> Forse complice il fumo. La notte. Mattia non c è. I gatti che fanno le fusa in maniera ipnotica...
> Quello che hai scritto sopra.
> ...


ti prego, non te ne andare più


----------



## newbie (28 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io non capisco perche' andare avanti,  come ripiego,  senza ne matrimonio ne figli.
> 
> Una vita a ricordare un tradimento che senso ha?


Il tradimento subìto si dimentica? Se il secondo tradimento subìto è  perpetrato da una persona diversa dal primo, fa meno male? (domanda  seria, non retorica)

Passerò comunque una vita a ricordare il tradimento. Una donna che  conosco, affetta da demenza senile, ha passato gli ultimi anni della  vita a inveire contro la cagna che chissà dove chissà quando (nessuno in  famiglia ne sapeva niente) era andata col marito, morto da almeno 20  anni. Non ricordava i figli, il marito o dove stava di casa. Ma  ricordava questo e non riusciva a parlare d'altro. 
Il tradimento non muore col traditore, ma col tradito.   

Non sono credente, per me il matrimonio è un pezzo di carta. In questa  situazione l'unica differenza matrimonio/non matrimonio sono i soldi  necessari per divorziare (ammesso che ne servano, non lo so)

Non capisco perchè andare avanti è un ripiego se non si hanno figli,   non lo è se si hanno. Io sono contenta di non averne, in questa  situazione, perchè qualsiasi sarà la mia scelta, sarà una scelta fatta  per me, non per terzi. 

Inoltre, se avessi la certezza che bastasse iniziare una nuova relazione  per farmi dimenticare il tradimento subìto... mi ci fionderei subito.
Credo piuttosto che questo fantasma permeerebbe anche la nuova  relazione. Con due sole possibili soluzioni adottabili nel periodo  iniziale:
-fregarsene: id est, coppia aperta, vai con chi ti pare non m'interessa
-controllo maniacale

L'una e l'altra soluzione sono adottabili anche in questa relazione.

La risposta alla tua domanda è questa: perchè ritengo ancora di amarlo  (pur a tratti meno), perchè mi fa stare bene nonostante io stia da  schifo, perchè complessivamente è una bella persona anche se mi fa senso  doverci avere a che fare nell'intimità. Il vero problema è che questi  stati d'animo  non evolvono da mesi in nessuna direzione.


----------



## Divì (28 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti prego, non te ne andare più


Concordo


----------



## newbie (28 Novembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> È tardi. Dovrei dormire. Sto fumando una canna come  una quindicenne. Sono nel letto e un sacco di gatti  che tentano di  dormirmi addosso e sono da smartphone.
> Una tragedia per il mio italiano ma.
> Forse complice il fumo. La notte. Mattia non c è. I gatti che fanno le fusa in maniera ipnotica...
> Quello che hai scritto sopra.
> ...


Cara, grazie

2)Cose che sapevo, ma vederle espresse da  altri dà sempre un impatto diverso, e un senso di sollievo, perchè ti  senti un po' meno stupida nel pensarle.

1)  No, non ha la tartaruga. Ma non nascondiamo la realtà delle cose: un  corpo giovane è mediamente meglio di uno vecchio. Quindi, a meno che la  signora non sia un'habituée dei giovinetti, sarà cmq meglio di qsi cosa  abbia visto negli ultimi 10 anni. :rotfl:

3)  ah, lo posso dire? finora non l'ho mai scritto chiaramente perchè  pensavo non fosse politically correct...e poi sai con tutte queste  intercettazioni varie.....quando ho saputo della "cosa", uno dei miei  primi pensieri è stato "cazzo, se le succede qualcosa la prima da cui  vengono sono io! Dovrò stare per sempre in compagnia di qualcuno, in  modo da avere un alibi?"

4) Come ci vedono gli altri? Secondo me: 
*io*  sono vista come mi vede Disincantata, una sfigata che si tiene il porco  solo perchè pensa di non avere alternative (Disincantata, scusa, mi  sono permessa di rielaborare il tuo pensiero usando un linguaggio più  terra-terra); senza contare che il traditore è per forza seriale, quindi  non si capisce perchè io stia con uno che va con tutte;
*lui*  è visto come un idiota che si fa scopare dalla prima venuta o come un  marpione che ti si porta a letto nel giro di un battibaleno e poi ti  scarica appena percepisce che sei opprimente;
*l'altra*:  troia, sedotta e abbandonata da uno stronzo, figa perchè nonostante le  tette pendule, il culone, la puzza da ciminiera e la camminata da bovaro  delle Ande, conquista addirittura quelli più giovani.

Quindi, in  ogni caso, io se voglio continuare a stare con lui, devo pure  fregarmene del giudizio della gente, che prima ci prendeva come coppia  da prendere a esempio e ora mi considera una scema. E dovessimo rimanere  insieme, tra 30 anni cmq si dirà "si, tanto carini visti da fuori, ma  in realtà lei se l'è tenuto nonostante sia piena di corna"


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Novembre 2014)

newbie ha detto:


> Cara, grazie
> 
> 2)Cose che sapevo, ma vederle espresse da altri dà sempre un impatto diverso, e un senso di sollievo, perchè ti senti un po' meno stupida nel pensarle.
> 
> ...


non vedo che importanza possa avere l'immagine che può dare la vostra coppia all'esterno, infatti.
Sbattitene ben bene, perchè ti dico due cose:
1) In ogni casa, IN OGNI CASA, c'è un armadio che non si apre mai. Ognuno pensasse al suo.
2) tra quelli che si fanno i fatti degli altri, diceva mia nonna che il più pulito ha la rogna.

fregatene di quello che ha visto lei, se l'ultimo prima di lui fosse stato Rocco Siffredi le tue considerazioni sarebbero assolutamente inconsistenti, per dire.
se si è pure vantata, devi poi darle il peso di quello che è: una donnetta.
Io se fossi in te, adesso, mi chiederei solo perchè lui si sia allontanato da te.
Perchè abbia sentito il bisogno di prendersi qualcosa fuori dalla vostra coppia perchè il suo, come diceva Tuba, a me pare il gesto di uno che non abbia tradito per scopare, ma abbia scopato per tradire.
E allora lavora su quello.
Per il resto, non preoccuparti: la gente ha sempre nuove succulente disgrazie altrui sulle quali malignare, la tua verrà presto dimenticata.


----------



## banshee (28 Novembre 2014)

ciao newbie,

una volta qualcuno mi disse: le ferite del cuore non si rimarginano mai.

io penso di aver capito come ti senti.. puoi andare avanti, puoi perdonare, puoi amarlo e continuare a farti amare, puoi costruire con lui la vita che hai sempre sognato ma non puoi dimenticare.

e ti chiedi, magari.. come faccio ad andare avanti se non riesco a dimenticare? 
ma allo stesso tempo: come faccio a separarmi da lui se lo amo..? se l'ho sempre amato? 

ecco il perché forse del tuo sentirti dentro un pantano, immersa in una situazione che non muta, né in un senso, né nell'altro. Perché tu non smetti di amarlo, ma nemmeno riesci a dimenticare.. cosa ovviamente resa ancor più difficile dalla MST che te lo "ricorda" (come se ce ne fosse bisogno, dici tu) ogni volta che sei costretta a prendere un antibiotico.

Mi dispiace molto per te , ti auguro davvero intanto di guarire fisicamente il prima possibile, e poi di guarire dentro...

non sparire


----------



## Tebe (28 Novembre 2014)

newbie ha detto:


> Cara, grazie
> 
> 2)Cose che sapevo, ma vederle espresse da  altri dà sempre un impatto diverso, e un senso di sollievo, perchè ti  senti un po' meno stupida nel pensarle.
> 
> ...


Soni sempre da smartphone e sto pure camminando quindi...

Mattia è più giovane di me di 10 anni.
La tipa con cui mi ha tradita ne ha ancora meno di lui ed è la sua segretaria.
Dico è perche ovviamente lavorano ancora insieme.
Nella sua azienda sapevano tutti. E quando dico tutti intendo anche quelli che facevano gli stage.
La cosa era talmente di dominio pubblico che quando il bubbone scoppiò il loro capo si sentì autorizzato a consigliare a   Mattia di lasciarmi in quanto io...vecchia.
E questo era il sottofondo per tutti.
Lei compresa.
Che magnificava per esempio le doti del suo culo sodo confrontato al mio.
Usò anche un arma non convenzionale.
Quella di futuri figli. Figli che non ho mai voluto e che invece Mattia avrebbe desiderato.
Quando lui lasciò lei dopo mesi di amore folle e disse a chiare lettere che ero io la donna con cui voleva stare e non lei, la cosa della mia avanzata età scoppiò.
Tutti a dire che lui non mi lasciava perche gli facevo pena. Come avrei potuto ricominciare?
Insomma. Inutile che ti spieghi. È uno dei prezzi che paghiamo per aver scelto compagni non convenzionali.

Io. Nemmeno per un minuto. Mi sono sentita infastidita da queste considerazioni.
Non perché mi senta strafiga a prescindere anche con il culo flappi ma perché ho seguito il suo ti amo.
E lui conoscendomi sapeva benissimo che sareibstata perfettamente in grado di rifarmi almeno cinque vite e proprio perche ho creduto abquel ti amo, non ho nemmeno pensato a dietrologie pensiero se.
Possono dire e pensare tutto quello che vogliono ma intanto quello che vedono e vedranno sarà una coppia che ce l ha fatta.

Lasciandomi curare. Curando lui. Lentamente il resto è svanito. E tieni presente che lei per mesi gli ha pianto intorno. Urlato. Si comportava come se la compagna fosse lei, e io l amante.
La cura ha fatto anche in modo che io non abbia problemi in merito al fatto che lavorano insieme.
Sinceramente pensavo mi desse qualche scompenso a vita e invece alla fine.
È andato anche quello.

Provaci. Per favore.
Fatti curare.
Da uno bravo che ti dica ti amo.





E fottiti affettuosamente.
Pedofila.:mexican:


:festa::festa::festa:


----------



## Diletta (28 Novembre 2014)

*Tebastra*

questo post darà a New un sollievo galattico.
Anche questo sarà la sua cura! :up:


----------



## Diletta (28 Novembre 2014)

newbie ha detto:


> *Il tradimento subìto si dimentica?* Se il secondo tradimento subìto è  perpetrato da una persona diversa dal primo, fa meno male? (domanda  seria, non retorica)
> 
> Passerò comunque una vita a ricordare il tradimento. Una donna che  conosco, affetta da demenza senile, ha passato gli ultimi anni della  vita a inveire contro la cagna che chissà dove chissà quando (nessuno in  famiglia ne sapeva niente) era andata col marito, morto da almeno 20  anni. Non ricordava i figli, il marito o dove stava di casa. Ma  ricordava questo e non riusciva a parlare d'altro.
> Il tradimento non muore col traditore, ma col tradito.
> ...



Questo lo appureremo più avanti...
No, non credo che si dimenticherà, si metterà insieme alle altre cose brutte e ci si conviverà (a vita, credo).
Il mio psico mi suggeriva di mettere tutto quanto in cantina, di chiudere a chiave e buttare via la chiave.
Basta che in quella cantina io non ci vada mai perché non c'è bisogno che ci vada, non c'è niente che mi serva là dentro...
Facile a dirsi, però!


----------



## Divì (28 Novembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Soni sempre da smartphone e sto pure camminando quindi...
> 
> Mattia è più giovane di me di 10 anni.
> La tipa con cui mi ha tradita ne ha ancora meno di lui ed è la sua segretaria.
> ...




Non lo so se sia una cura per New.... Ma questo post è STREPITOSO!


:strepitoso::strepitoso: :strepitoso:


----------



## newbie (28 Novembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Perchè nessuno ha il diritto di pretendere da un altro ciò che lui stesso non è in grado di fare, solo per averlo messo in cima ad un piedistallo.


A meno che tu non mi faccia credere per anni che sei in grado di farlo. Nel qual caso pretendo che tu non fallisca alla prova dei fatti.


----------



## disincantata (28 Novembre 2014)

newbie ha detto:


> Il tradimento subìto si dimentica? Se il secondo tradimento subìto è  perpetrato da una persona diversa dal primo, fa meno male? (domanda  seria, non retorica)
> 
> Passerò comunque una vita a ricordare il tradimento. Una donna che  conosco, affetta da demenza senile, ha passato gli ultimi anni della  vita a inveire contro la cagna che chissà dove chissà quando (nessuno in  famiglia ne sapeva niente) era andata col marito, morto da almeno 20  anni. Non ricordava i figli, il marito o dove stava di casa. Ma  ricordava questo e non riusciva a parlare d'altro.
> Il tradimento non muore col traditore, ma col tradito.
> ...


NON MI SO  spiegare con te. Colpa mia.
Io intendevo esattamente il contrario. Che tu sei in grado di trovare un uomo migliore per te, per come vorresti  una relazione.

Inoltre intendevo semplicemente dire che  la  scelta di lasciare quando si viene traditi e' piu' facile se non coinvolge altre persone.

I figli contano e molto moltissimo nella scelta. Poi ovviamente non ti impediscono di separarti, ma spesso ti impediscono di rifarti una vita, basta leggere tanti casi qui.

Tu stai soffrendo troppo,  inoltre scrivi sentimenti e  stati d'animo parlando di lui che mi fanno dubitare molto del vostro futuro insieme, forse perche' ognuno ragiona per il suo sentire, e non potrei mai andare a letto con mio marito se mi sentissi a disagio a farlo per il suo tradimento. Eppure non l'ho perdonato e mai lo faro'.  Senza figli sarebbe finito fuori casa anni prima, e  non avrebbe potuto tradirmi, ed in ogni  caso  l'avrei buttato fuori nel 2011. 
A volte ad essere troppo generosi si  prendono bastonate evitabili, con il senno del poi.

Il mio timore e' che tu possa pentirti,    tardi, di non aver scelto, poi ovvio che ognuno e' libero di farsi del male come crede.

Fossi mia figlia ti avrei scritto le stesse cose.   SEI FELICE?


----------



## Tebe (28 Novembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> Non lo so se sia una cura per New.... Ma questo post è STREPITOSO!
> 
> 
> :strepitoso::strepitoso: :strepitoso:


Riassumendo. E citando new.


Vaffanculo ai troioni.
E che ringrazino, di avere incontrato delle signore come noi


----------



## Tebe (29 Novembre 2014)

Scusate. Mi è venuta in mente una cosa.
Visto che abbiamo mariti e compagni affetti (con vari gradi di gravità)dalla sindrome dell' uccello truffaldino e alcune di noi (Disincantata è una ma io non ho detto niente) ogni tanto catturano uno di questi fuggitivi...
Pensavo...sarebbe come un incesto intercettarci.
Metti caso che Diletta domani si sveglia e decide che per 46 ore fa l' intercettatrice di uccelli fuggitivi e incontra casualmente che so . Mattia.
E scoppia la passione.
O che io becchi il marito di Disincantata.
Dai è una roba brutta. Sono intoccabili. Qui vige il regime delle caste indiane.
Ho un idea.
Ognuna di noi mette nel portafoglio dell'amato un biglietto. Con sopra scritto un nome in codice.
Nel mio caso:
Flapflap.
Non è che dobbiamo perquisire come delle borseggiatrice il portafoglio degli scappati ma basta chiedere.
Tua moglie ti ha messo un foglio in tasca?
Lui. No.
Noi. Ottimo. Vieni qui bel passerotto che ti spenno come un pollo.
Nel caso invece spalancasse gli occhi. Cominciasse a sudare e balbettare - Tu come fai a saperlo?-
Cioè. Meglio no?

Che figata.
Estendiamolo a tutto tradì dai!

Va da se che occhi ha il nome in codice Pannocchione.
Dai apriamoci un bel 3d!




Minchia Mattia mi chiama.
-Raaaaaacchiaaaaaa vieni a letto!-


Mai che mi faccia giocare in pace.
Beh.
Ciao

New...




E vaffanculo al troione. Magari lo metto in firma.
Fa fine e non impegna.


----------



## Diletta (29 Novembre 2014)

newbie ha detto:


> A meno che tu non mi faccia credere per anni che sei in grado di farlo. Nel qual caso pretendo che tu non fallisca alla prova dei fatti.




E si potrebbe dire che lui non ha fallito questa prova.
Infatti, è stato ai patti confessando.
Il suo fallimento è solo uno: quello di essere stato debole, quando invece quasi tutti sono deboli e anche vigliacchi (nel senso di cagasotto).
Io uno come il tuo me lo sposerei subito e lascia perdere il perché lui abbia confessato.
L'ha fatto e basta!


----------



## disincantata (29 Novembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Scusate. Mi è venuta in mente una cosa.
> Visto che abbiamo mariti e compagni affetti (con vari gradi di gravità)dalla sindrome dell' uccello truffaldino e alcune di noi (Disincantata è una ma io non ho detto niente) ogni tanto catturano uno di questi fuggitivi...
> Pensavo...sarebbe come un incesto intercettarci.
> Metti caso che Diletta domani si sveglia e decide che per 46 ore fa l' intercettatrice di uccelli fuggitivi e incontra casualmente che so . Mattia.
> ...


Il bigliettino solo agli aventi diritto o anche agli scacciapensieri?

Appena torno lo faccio ma non usa portafoglio, nella patente va bene? Ahahaha:up:


----------



## Apollonia (30 Novembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Riassumendo. E citando new.
> 
> 
> Vaffanculo ai troioni.
> ...


Ohhhhh, finalmente qualcuna che lo dice!!!!


----------



## Tubarao (2 Dicembre 2014)

newbie ha detto:


> ciao a tutti
> 
> non sono nuova di qui, ho già scritto tempo fa, ma  con un nick diverso, che ho dovuto cambiare quando il mio partner ha  scoperto che rendevo di dominio pubblico i fatti suoi.


Sei una bella persona. Ce la farai.

:up::up:


----------



## Vincent Vega (2 Dicembre 2014)

newbie ha detto:


> "mi avesse confessato che": intendi
> *1)che ci mettiamo insieme, mi dice che non ha esperienze e dopo tot tempo mi dice "no, scusa, ti ho presa in giro, esperienze ne ho?"*oppure​2)ci conosciamo, mi dice che ha esperienze pregresse, ci mettiamo insieme
> 
> Le due cose sono un po' diverse.
> ...





Tebe ha detto:


> È tardi. Dovrei dormire. Sto fumando una canna come una quindicenne. Sono nel letto e un sacco di gatti che tentano di dormirmi addosso e sono da smartphone.
> Una tragedia per il mio italiano ma.
> Forse complice il fumo. La notte. Mattia non c è. I gatti che fanno le fusa in maniera ipnotica...
> Quello che hai scritto sopra.
> ...


Esatto Newbie: intendevo quello. Lui che ti dice "sei la prima e unica". Poi scopri che non era vero: lui aveva avuto altre storie, amori, passioni, bocchini, orgie.
La mia domanda ha ricevuto la risposta che temevo. Infatti, tu ti arrabbieresti, lo vivresti come un tradimento. Perchè? non è forse la stessa persona di prima? Tu sostanzialmente rispondi: "no, perchè non è il mio eroe" (nel paradosso da me proposto: non è il tuo eroe, sebbene non ti abbia tradito).
Sostanzialmente, la tua è la concezione esaltata della verginità. Una donna doveva essere illibata. Il tuo eroe pure. Beh, se è questo, l'incantesimo è rotto, la verginità persa, ma ...ma...siete un uomo ed una donna. Lo sareste divenuti comunque, con la vostra fallacia, magari presto, o tardi, magari per una donna, o per cose che non riguardano il tradimento.

Fai i conti con questa umanità, visto che parli d'amore. E abbraccia le parole di Tebe, da brividi.

Oppure sii sincera, tu un "uomo" non lo vuoi, vuoi un ideale. In questo caso, buona fortuna....


----------



## Diletta (3 Dicembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Esatto Newbie: intendevo quello. Lui che ti dice "sei la prima e unica". Poi scopri che non era vero: lui aveva avuto altre storie, amori, passioni, bocchini, orgie.
> La mia domanda ha ricevuto la risposta che temevo. Infatti, tu ti arrabbieresti, lo vivresti come un tradimento. Perchè? non è forse la stessa persona di prima? Tu sostanzialmente rispondi: "no, perchè non è il mio eroe" (nel paradosso da me proposto: non è il tuo eroe, sebbene non ti abbia tradito).
> Sostanzialmente, la tua è la concezione esaltata della verginità. Una donna doveva essere illibata. Il tuo eroe pure. Beh, se è questo, l'incantesimo è rotto, la verginità persa, ma ...ma...siete un uomo ed una donna. Lo sareste divenuti comunque, con la vostra fallacia, magari presto, o tardi, magari per una donna, o per cose che non riguardano il tradimento.
> 
> ...



Hai scritto cose che condivido ad eccezione della situazione in cui lui afferma una cosa non vera (lei la prima ed unica) che viene poi scoperta in seguito.
Dici che lo vivrebbe come un tradimento...chiamiamolo pure così, in ogni caso lei lo vivrebbe come faremmo tutti noi, e cioè come una menzogna da parte del nostro partner. 
E per di più, una menzogna gratuita, senza alcun senso.
E quando ci si rende conto che il proprio compagno/a è capace di mentire in modo così spavaldo è ovvio che ci scada già ai nostri occhi.
Occhi che non vedono più quello che vedevano prima.
Penso che New abbia voluto dire più o meno questo.


----------



## newbie (6 Dicembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Esatto Newbie: intendevo quello. Lui che ti  dice "sei la prima e unica". Poi scopri che non era vero: lui aveva  avuto altre storie, amori, passioni, bocchini, orgie.
> La mia domanda ha ricevuto la risposta che temevo. Infatti, tu ti  arrabbieresti, lo vivresti come un tradimento. Perchè? non è forse la  stessa persona di prima? Tu sostanzialmente rispondi: "no, perchè non è  il mio eroe" (nel paradosso da me proposto: non è il tuo eroe, sebbene  non ti abbia tradito).
> Sostanzialmente, la tua è la concezione esaltata della verginità. Una  donna doveva essere illibata. Il tuo eroe pure. Beh, se è questo,  l'incantesimo è rotto, la verginità persa, ma ...ma...siete un uomo ed  una donna. Lo sareste divenuti comunque, con la vostra fallacia, magari  presto, o tardi, magari per una donna, o per cose che non riguardano il  tradimento.
> 
> ...



un compagno di vita (amico o fidanzato che sia) deve essere  onesto e darmi rispetto. Per un fidanzato questo implica anche la  clausola che non ci si sollazza fuori casa perchè questo fa cadere  contemporaneamente l'onestà (oh scusa, il cell non è che era spento..è  che non prendeva..) e il rispetto (permetto ad una troia di prenderti  per il culo, ti metto a rischio infezione malattie, ecc).

Mentire  (indipendentemente dall'argomento) è anch'esso una mancanza di onestà  (ti sto mentendo) e rispetto (ti credo pure scema perchè non lo  scoprirai mai). 

Quindi in questo senso avrei gradito che il mio  eroe rimanesse "illibato". non è un problema di verginità tout-court.    Non mi aspetto che il prossimo sia vergine. Mi aspetto che se mi dice  "sono laureato in ingegneria nucleare megatronica, ho fatto 4 anni di volontariato tra i lebbrosi e prima di conoscere te facevo un' orgia al giorno", non venga fuori tra  10 anni "no, sai non è vero niente, te l'ho fatto credere per 10 anni  solo per darmi un tono"

Cara Tebe, al di là delle parole che  dici, che possono essere indibbiamente molto giuste e molto belle...tu  non mi piaci. Empatica con me (quindi desumo che capisci come mi sento),  non ti sei fermata al pensiero che la moglie del tuo amante è una  persona con dei sentimenti che state ferendo. Potrei essere io, perchè  no?  Non ho letto tutti i tuoi 2 miliardi di post, ma immagino che la  tua motivazione sia il solito "non la conosco, non le devo niente".  Immagino inoltre che esprimerai il tuo essere diversa dalle altre quando  il tutto verrà allo scoperto e tu ti eclisserai invece che fare la  facocera, lasciando l'oggetto del tuo divertimento a gestire da solo i  postumi della vostra bravata. Quindi l'amante è meno di un amico, non è  una persona degna di aiuto, poco più di un sex toy che al momento  opportuno sarà lasciato marcire in fondo ad un cassetto. 
Ma chissà quante volte ti han già detto queste cose, ne avrai fin sopra i capelli.

Capisco  che non sia molto carino da parte mia dirti quanto sopra, in fondo tu  impieghi del tempo per scrivermi quello che mi scrivi e mostri empatia  per la mia situazione. Ma se c'è una cosa che ho imparato da tutto ciò è  esprimere un caloroso fanculo alle persone che penso che lo meritino,  anche se di facciata sono buone carine e gentili


----------



## zanna (6 Dicembre 2014)

newbie ha detto:


> un compagno di vita (amico o fidanzato che sia) deve essere  onesto e darmi rispetto. Per un fidanzato questo implica anche la  clausola che non ci si sollazza fuori casa perchè questo fa cadere  contemporaneamente l'onestà (oh scusa, il cell non è che era spento..è  che non prendeva..) e il rispetto (permetto ad una troia di prenderti  per il culo, ti metto a rischio infezione malattie, ecc).
> 
> Mentire  (indipendentemente dall'argomento) è anch'esso una mancanza di onestà  (ti sto mentendo) e rispetto (ti credo pure scema perchè non lo  scoprirai mai).
> 
> ...


Che dirti ... magari un giorno aver sentito pure l'altra campana potrà esserti utile ... magari servirà solo a rafforzare i tuoi/nostri convincimenti o forse no ... ma tutto serve anche se ne avremmo fatto volentieri a meno.
Un abbraccio


----------



## Dalida (6 Dicembre 2014)

newbie ha detto:


> un compagno di vita (amico o fidanzato che sia) deve essere  onesto e darmi rispetto. Per un fidanzato questo implica anche la  clausola che non ci si sollazza fuori casa perchè questo fa cadere  contemporaneamente l'onestà (oh scusa, il cell non è che era spento..è  che non prendeva..) e il rispetto (permetto ad una troia di prenderti  per il culo, ti metto a rischio infezione malattie, ecc).
> 
> Mentire  (indipendentemente dall'argomento) è anch'esso una mancanza di onestà  (ti sto mentendo) e rispetto (ti credo pure scema perchè non lo  scoprirai mai).
> 
> Quindi in questo senso avrei gradito che il mio  eroe rimanesse "illibato". non è un problema di verginità tout-court.    Non mi aspetto che il prossimo sia vergine. *Mi aspetto che se mi dice  "sono laureato in ingegneria nucleare megatronica, ho fatto 4 anni di volontariato tra i lebbrosi e prima di conoscere te facevo un' orgia al giorno", non venga fuori tra  10 anni "no, sai non è vero niente, te l'ho fatto credere per 10 anni  solo per darmi un tono"*


newbie, il tuo fidanzato non ti ha mentito sul passato, ti a mentito per un periodo più o meno circoscritto della vostra relazione, che è di lunga durata.
non credo affatto che volesse prenderti per scema, secondo me uno dei problemi che hai e che ti fanno stare così male è anche questa tua predisposizione a congetture di vario tipo e a paragoni che non c'entrano niente. 
non vedi le cose con lucidità, proprio non sei lucida e sei in una spirale autolesionistica.
cerca un supporto terapeutico, parlane con lui, rompi questo circolo vizioso se vuoi andare avanti.
altrimenti nessuno ti obbliga e credo che nessuno potrebbe dirti nulla se decidessi di interrompere tutto.


----------



## Eratò (6 Dicembre 2014)

newbie ha detto:


> un compagno di vita (amico o fidanzato che sia) deve essere  onesto e darmi rispetto. Per un fidanzato questo implica anche la  clausola che non ci si sollazza fuori casa perchè questo fa cadere  contemporaneamente l'onestà (oh scusa, il cell non è che era spento..è  che non prendeva..) e il rispetto (permetto ad una troia di prenderti  per il culo, ti metto a rischio infezione malattie, ecc).
> 
> Mentire  (indipendentemente dall'argomento) è anch'esso una mancanza di onestà  (ti sto mentendo) e rispetto (ti credo pure scema perchè non lo  scoprirai mai).
> 
> ...


Newbie separati.Lui e' stato uno stronzo e non ti ama,non ti ha mai amata e mai ti amera'.Lei poi dovra' bruciare tra le fiamme del inferno per tutta la vita e a te verra' assegnato il premio della cornuta del decennio.Ma dimmi cosa vuoi sentirti dire?A lasciarlo non lo lasci,a tenertelo te lo tieni ma stai li a crogiolarti nella tua rabbia e disperazione intossicandoti il fegato e mandando calorosamente a fanculo chi ti propone un alternativa...Cara mia le scelte che hai son 2 :lo lasci o rimani cercando di ripartire.Ma non si riparte in un rapporto incazzate nere e intossicate rimuginando un passato che non cambia.Ti raccogli i tuoi pezzi,guardi in faccia a te stessa e a lui e vai oltre.Capisco il tuo stato d'animo,lo so ma sei entrata in uno stagno di rabbia e rancore e non riesci a muoverti di un passo.Guardare avanti e' la parola d' ordine.Fallo per te.


----------



## Dalida (6 Dicembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Newbie separati.Lui e' stato uno stronzo e non ti ama,non ti ha mai amata e mai ti amera'.Lei poi dovra' bruciare tra le fiamme del inferno per tutta la vita e a te verra' assegnato il premio della cornuta del decennio.Ma dimmi cosa vuoi sentirti dire?A lasciarlo non lo lasci,a tenertelo te lo tieni ma stai li a crogiolarti nella tua rabbia e disperazione intossicandoti il fegato e mandando calorosamente a fanculo chi ti propone un alternativa...Cara mia le scelte che hai son 2 :lo lasci o rimani cercando di ripartire.Ma non si riparte in un rapporto incazzate nere e intossicate rimuginando un passato che non cambia.Ti raccogli i tuoi pezzi,guardi in faccia a te stessa e a lui e vai oltre.Capisco il tuo stato d'animo,lo so ma sei entrata in uno stagno di rabbia e rancore e non riesci a muoverti di un passo.Guardare avanti e' la parola d' ordine.Fallo per te.


vorrei approvarti ma non posso.
ho la stessa identica sensazione, pare a che a newbie non vada bene alcun tipo di risposta e che voglia con tutte le sue forze rigirarsi nel dolore, che deve diventare pure fisico per gestirlo.

forse hai ragione, dovrebbe separarsi da lui. almeno per un po'.


----------



## Eratò (6 Dicembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> vorrei approvarti ma non posso.
> ho la stessa identica sensazione, pare a che a newbie non vada bene alcun tipo di risposta e che voglia con tutte le sue forze rigirarsi nel dolore, che deve diventare pure fisico per gestirlo.
> 
> forse hai ragione, dovrebbe separarsi da lui. almeno per un po'.


La capisco.Io stessa mi son crogiolata nel dolore e nella rabbia per mesi.Anch' io mi son fatta male fisicamente,rischiato l'alcolismo per quel passato che non si cancella.Ma poi un po' la psicoterapia e un po' la forza di volonta' hanno aiutato a guardare la realta' in faccia e a uscire dal ruolo della vittima che io stessa mi ero costruita.Siamo onesti : in un rapporto ci son i momenti belli,i cuorincini negli occhi,i "ti amo per sempre" ma purtroppo ci possono essere le bugie,i tradimenti,le incoerenze con tutta la sofferenza e il dolore che portano e vanno affrontati anche quelli prima o poi...Non siamo esseri perfetti e non possiamo pretendere che gli altri lo siano.


----------



## Tebe (7 Dicembre 2014)

newbie ha detto:


> un compagno di vita (amico o fidanzato che sia) deve essere  onesto e darmi rispetto. Per un fidanzato questo implica anche la  clausola che non ci si sollazza fuori casa perchè questo fa cadere  contemporaneamente l'onestà (oh scusa, il cell non è che era spento..è  che non prendeva..) e il rispetto (permetto ad una troia di prenderti  per il culo, ti metto a rischio infezione malattie, ecc).
> 
> Mentire  (indipendentemente dall'argomento) è anch'esso una mancanza di onestà  (ti sto mentendo) e rispetto (ti credo pure scema perchè non lo  scoprirai mai).
> 
> ...


Difficilmente sono buona.  Carina. Gentile.
Capisco il tuo punto di vista e hai fatto bene a scriverlo.
Nessun problema. Siamo adulti. 
Ma una cosa voglia dirla.
Nemmeno man non si é fermato a pensare come potrebbe reagire mattia.
Quindi.
Ognuno si prende le responsabilità sue.
Io non sono responsabile della moglie di man come lui non lo é per mattia. Mi incazzarei pure se mi facesse un discorso del genere.
Nessuno ha costretto nessuno e tutti sono capaci di dire no grazie.
Posso anche fare la danza del ventre ma se é no...

Poi certo. Voci di corridoio narrano che io leghi gli uomini e costringa a fare sesso ma sono leggende metropolitane.
Credo.
Devo andare a vedere nell armadio.  Forse me ne sono dimenticata un paio li dentro.

A prescindere ti auguro di uscirne.
Con lui o senza.


----------



## Tebe (7 Dicembre 2014)

La storia della malattia infettiva Peró...
Il mio ex, quello prima di mattia, fedelone pure lui e bla bla...mi tradì con la sua collega di lavoro.
Me ne accorsi proprio dal ginecologo quando andai a fare una visita per dei disturbi.
Con gli esami in mano mi spiegó, come se fossi scema, che quando si fa sesso anale non si deve poi fare anche quello vaginale senza protezione perché si passano molte "cose".
Visto che non facevo sesso anale ringraziai e feci due più due.
E mi curai.
Ah...si prese anche le piattole dalla tipa. 
Lo lasciai subito.
Avere addosso i germi del culo di un altra in effetti mi aveva impressionato parecchi


----------



## sienne (7 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> La storia della malattia infettiva Peró...
> Il mio ex, quello prima di mattia, fedelone pure lui e bla bla...mi tradì con la sua collega di lavoro.
> Me ne accorsi proprio dal ginecologo quando andai a fare una visita per dei disturbi.
> Con gli esami in mano mi spiegó, come se fossi scema, che quando si fa sesso anale non si deve poi fare anche quello vaginale senza protezione perché si passano molte "cose".
> ...



Ciao


mizzica, Tebe! 
Per come lo hai descritto, sembra che non si lavava neanche. :unhappy:


sienne


----------



## Palladiano (7 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> La storia della malattia infettiva Peró...
> Il mio ex, quello prima di mattia, fedelone pure lui e bla bla...mi tradì con la sua collega di lavoro.
> Me ne accorsi proprio dal ginecologo quando andai a fare una visita per dei disturbi.
> Con gli esami in mano mi spiegó, come se fossi scema, che quando si fa sesso anale non si deve poi fare anche quello vaginale senza protezione perché si passano molte "cose".
> ...



Non riesco a capire come sei: forte e decisa?
Hai sofferto molto? Ne parli poco.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Difficilmente sono buona.  Carina. Gentile.
> Capisco il tuo punto di vista e hai fatto bene a scriverlo.
> Nessun problema. Siamo adulti.
> Ma una cosa voglia dirla.
> ...


Quoto
Soprattutto il "ma se è no"....


----------



## Nicka (7 Dicembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> Soprattutto il "ma se è no"....


Quoto molto volentieri anche io!


----------



## newbie (7 Dicembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> Soprattutto il "ma se è no"....



E' un istinto primordiale. Dico no una volta perchè non m'interessa una  relazione con te. Dico no la seconda perchè sono impegnato/a. Alla terza  dico ni....alla quarta, eh che cazzo, se proprio lo vuoi, eccotelo. 

Quindi "ma se è no è no" vale per quelli che ci provano 1 volta. Per gli  altri, dove finisce l'attrazione inizia la sfida. Mi hai detto di no? e  adesso vediamo in quanto tempo capitoli. Alla conquista del sex toy!  Bramato, voluto, ecc ecc e poi lasciato nella merda da solo. 
Dov'è il rispetto? Io ci vedo solo egoismo e stronzaggine. Un troione, per autocitarmi.

Lo ripeto, io sono stata fortunata, perchè l'unico che sarebbe stato nella condizione di tentarmi, non lo ha fatto. 

Non è nemmeno una scusante "lui mica si è preoccupato del mio  maritino!". Perchè si torna al solito discorso "ma se uno si butta dal  ponte lo fai anche tu?"

Però è anche vero che è un istinto primordiale ritenere che i propri  comportamenti siano giusti, o se sono sbagliati sono cmq  giustificati/giustificabili ("se non voleva non ci stava" è una giustificazione). Qualsiasi sia l'ambito del comportamento.  Ma anche questi sono discorso triti, ritriti, masticati, digeriti e pure  già espulsi. Per cui non mi va di nemmeno di perderci tempo. 
Ognuno di noi qui non è un'idea, che muta col tempo, che si presta al cambiamento se confrontata con altre idee.
Ognuno di noi qui Ha un'idea: un possesso, granitico e immutabile, non  importa da quante altre idee sia colpita. Ci sarà sempre un "ma però"  che rende la nostra idea un gradino superiore alle altre: un mio "ma  però", un tuo, ecc....una scala di "ma però".
Non ha quindi senso dilungarsi oltre in questo discorso.
Volevo solo mettere le cose in chiaro con Tebe (e con altri, nella  stessa condizione). Posso dire che apprezzo quello che scrivete, ma  disprezzo voi come persone. E, com'è giusto e doveroso che sia, non ve  ne fregherà nulla e non cambierà la vita di nessuno. E' la funzione dei  forum online.


----------



## drusilla (7 Dicembre 2014)

Disprezzerai noialtri i fedifraghi, ma neanche tanto bene con te stessa ti trovi, cara, visto come ti tratti....


----------



## Eratò (7 Dicembre 2014)

newbie ha detto:


> E' un istinto primordiale. Dico no una volta perchè non m'interessa una  relazione con te. Dico no la seconda perchè sono impegnato/a. Alla terza  dico ni....alla quarta, eh che cazzo, se proprio lo vuoi, eccotelo.
> 
> Quindi "ma se è no è no" vale per quelli che ci provano 1 volta. Per gli  altri, dove finisce l'attrazione inizia la sfida. Mi hai detto di no? e  adesso vediamo in quanto tempo capitoli. Alla conquista del sex toy!  Bramato, voluto, ecc ecc e poi lasciato nella merda da solo.
> Dov'è il rispetto? Io ci vedo solo egoismo e stronzaggine. Un troione, per autocitarmi.
> ...


Caspita...ma se gia' sai tutto,non hai voglia di ascoltare e di confrontarti che fai ancora qui?Il tuo disprezzo tienitelo.Sappi che fa male solo a te disprezzare gli altri e ti priva di tante visioni del mondo.


----------



## Eratò (7 Dicembre 2014)

E volevo anche aggiungere che il fatto che questo sia un forum on-line non giustifica che tu abbia il diritto di offrire disprezzo gratis a chi ha offerto il suo tempo per risponderti ed ha raccontato le sue esperienze dolorose pur di tirarti su di morale cercando di aiutarti come meglio sapeva e poteva.Non hai rispetto per le persone ed e' una cosa grave.


----------



## Nicka (7 Dicembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> E volevo anche aggiungere che il fatto che questo sia un forum on-line non giustifica che tu abbia il diritto di offrire disprezzo gratis a chi ha offerto il suo tempo per risponderti ed ha raccontato le sue esperienze dolorose pur di tirarti su di morale cercando di aiutarti come meglio sapeva e poteva.Non hai rispetto per le persone ed e' una cosa grave.


Ma una persona che in primis non ha rispetto per se stessa pensi che possa averne per il prossimo? Non sa nemmeno cosa sia il rispetto!


----------



## drusilla (7 Dicembre 2014)

Quotissimo Nicka ed Eratò. Poi Eratò è una tradita anche malissimamente, la sua opinione dovrebbe valere qualcosa per Newbie che divide il mondo tra buoni e cattivi... ma già, Eratò è umana e capisce le debolezze umane, invece New è così perfetta che ancora non si capacita che abbia beccato delle corna come i comuni mortali


----------



## Eratò (7 Dicembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma una persona che in primis non ha rispetto per se stessa pensi che possa averne per il prossimo? Non sa nemmeno cosa sia il rispetto!


E' assurdo come pretende il rispetto per se stessa invece quando invece lei non sa nemmeno cosa sia.Che dire?Allucinante.E' arrivata la maestra di vita a bacchettare tutti:facepalm:


----------



## Tebe (7 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> mizzica, Tebe!
> ...



Lui si lavava, lei non so. 
Certo è che le piattole ai tempi mi avevano provato molto, più dell escherichia coli. 
:unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (7 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Non riesco a capire come sei: forte e decisa?
> Hai sofferto molto? Ne parli poco.


Cosa intendi per forte e decisa?
Non sono un'aggressiva. Non ho atteggiamenti testosteronici.non urlo. Anzi sono molto femminile.
Diciamo che so quello che voglio ma sono flessibile.
Del mio ex delle piattole non ne parlo perche è cosa successa secoli fa che non mi tocca più.
Se ho sofferto?
Si.
Mi ero appena trasferita per lui.
Città nuova. Regione nuova. Lavoro nuovo. Casa nuova.
Sei mesi dopo il tradimento infettivo.
É stata dura.
Non avevo amici ma é passata.
E poi ho conosciuto Mattia.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Dicembre 2014)

newbie ha detto:


> E' un istinto primordiale. Dico no una volta perchè non m'interessa una  relazione con te. Dico no la seconda perchè sono impegnato/a. Alla terza  dico ni....alla quarta, eh che cazzo, se proprio lo vuoi, eccotelo.
> 
> Quindi "ma se è no è no" vale per quelli che ci provano 1 volta. Per gli  altri, dove finisce l'attrazione inizia la sfida. Mi hai detto di no? e  adesso vediamo in quanto tempo capitoli. Alla conquista del sex toy!  Bramato, voluto, ecc ecc e poi lasciato nella merda da solo.
> Dov'è il rispetto? Io ci vedo solo egoismo e stronzaggine. Un troione, per autocitarmi.
> ...


Da tradita due volte(io), li disprezzi perché non hai il coraggio di lasciare chi è uguale a loro ( secondo il tuo metro di giudizio ) cioè chi ti ha tradito. Trova il coraggio di liberare te e lui da questo giogo, lasciatevi  e vedrai che con il tempo certi spigoli si smusseranno.


----------



## Palladiano (7 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Cosa intendi per forte e decisa?
> Non sono un'aggressiva. Non ho atteggiamenti testosteronici.non urlo. Anzi sono molto femminile.
> Diciamo che so quello che voglio ma sono flessibile.
> Del mio ex delle piattole non ne parlo perche è cosa successa secoli fa che non mi tocca più.
> ...


No
Forte inteso nel gestire il dolore e neutralizzarlo. Ne sembri distaccata come se lo seppellissi profondamente.
Io faccio così è mi incuriosivi x questo aspetto


----------



## sienne (7 Dicembre 2014)

Ciao

sono abituata - forse male - che i discorsi e lo scambio di opinioni servono a cercare e trovare una concordanza, che si esprime in una visione più ampia della propria. Cioè, integrare aspetti che abbiamo tralasciato nel nostro pensiero. Sono molto mutabile ... nulla di fermo e granitico. Sarebbe la morte della mente e della crescita. 


sienne


----------



## Eratò (7 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> sono abituata - forse male - che i discorsi e lo scambio di opinioni servono a cercare e trovare una concordanza, che si esprime in una visione più ampia della propria. Cioè, integrare aspetti che abbiamo tralasciato nel nostro pensiero. Sono molto mutabile ... nulla di fermo e granitico. Sarebbe la morte della mente e della crescita.
> 
> ...


Quoto


----------



## Tebe (7 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> No
> Forte inteso nel gestire il dolore e neutralizzarlo. Ne sembri distaccata come se lo seppellissi profondamente.
> Io faccio così è mi incuriosivi x questo aspetto


Mi viene naturale seppellirlo e dimenticarlo.
Nei tradimenti intendo.
Pensa che non mi ricordo nemmeno l anno del tradimento di Mattia.
Che tra prima,durante e dopo (perche la tipa non é scomparsa ma ha continuato per unnaltro anno ad essere presente) è durata proprio parecchio, tanto che dopo mesi sono dovuta intervenire.
E intervenire mi ha rotto parecchio i coglioni devo ammettere, non per altro ma le altre essendo "niente" per me, era Mattia e solo lui che doveva gestirla senza rompermi i coglioni e poteva farlo tranquillamente visto che lavoravano e lavorano insieme.
Poi ci sono dolori che non passano. Che non riesco a seppellire.
Come mia madre e uno dei miei fratelli ,con cui non parlo da anni.
Ecco. Di quello, di quel dolore ,ricordo tutto e non passa giorno senza un pensiero.
Pensa che nel giro di pochi mesi,tutto concentrato,mi dissero del carcinoma all'utero, scoprì il tradimento di Mattia e tagliai i ponti con mia madre.
Ovviamente ad un certo punto andai dallo psico perche sentivo che stavo andando leggermente fuori di testa.
E parlai solo di mia madre, detta la genitrice.
Non seppellisco nulla forzatamente.
Affronto e le cose si seppelliscono da sole.
Butto fuori tutto.
Forse é questo il segreto.
Oltre al confronto e la mia flessibilità.
Per me non esiste nero o bianco.
Esistono sfumature variabili perche l umanità non é un clone di un unico individuo.
Sempre per me, ovvio.


----------



## Palladiano (7 Dicembre 2014)

E allora avevo intuito giusto. Anche io faccio così seppellisco naturalmente. Ho "seppellito" e  bene anche mio padre con cui non parlo più. X me quel dolore ha fatto la fine degli altri.
Finora non ne avevo trovati altri "come me" in questo aspetto. A volte mi faccio paura da solo


----------



## Tebe (7 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> E allora avevo intuito giusto. Anche io faccio così seppellisco naturalmente. Ho "seppellito" e  bene anche mio padre con cui non parlo più. X me quel dolore ha fatto la fine degli altri.
> Finora non ne avevo trovati altri "come me" in questo aspetto. A volte mi faccio paura da solo


Ahahahahahah.
Si. Anche io mi faccio paura da sola a volte.
Con la genitrice le cose sono complicate.
É malata. Ha una depressione non curata da anni con punte schizofreniche e via discorrendo.
Credo che il fatto di non riuscire a seppellirla sia dovuto al fatto che la maggior parte delle cose che ha fatto e detto (tipo che scopavo connmio padre) sia la malattia. Anzi. Il concentrato di malattie.
Le feci fare anche un tso.
Vabbè.
La cosa positiva é chebragiono per minore dei mali.
Sto meglio senza di lei intorno,pur stando male.
É tossica per me.
E quindi no grazie.


----------



## Nicka (7 Dicembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> Quotissimo Nicka ed Eratò. Poi Eratò è una tradita anche malissimamente, la sua opinione dovrebbe valere qualcosa per Newbie che divide il mondo tra buoni e cattivi... ma già, Eratò è umana e capisce le debolezze umane, invece New è così perfetta che ancora non si capacita che abbia beccato delle corna come i comuni mortali





Erato' ha detto:


> E' assurdo come pretende il rispetto per se stessa invece quando invece lei non sa nemmeno cosa sia.Che dire?Allucinante.E' arrivata la maestra di vita a bacchettare tutti:facepalm:


Ci sono persone che hanno la necessità assoluta di dare definizioni negative a tutto ciò che si discosta dal proprio pensiero. Senza assolutamente prendere in considerazione la persona nel suo essere unica.
Chi può dire di non aver mai fatto errori? Chi può dire di saper veramente perdonare?
Per perdonare devi prendere in considerazione solo ed esclusivamente chi ha fatto un torto nei tuoi confronti, non la categoria donna, uomo, traditrice, traditore, amante, troia, sciupafemmine, etc...
L'essere umano vive di relazioni con altri esseri umani, altrimenti saremmo tutti eremiti!
In queste relazioni ci sono regole, alcune che sono comuni e altre che sono personali. Ma le regole che ci si impone possono essere non onorate in alcuni momenti della vita. Ed ecco che bisogna scendere a compromessi.
C'è chi non ce la fa. C'è chi pensa che tutto debba per forza andare come previsto, altrimenti il mondo è merda.
Il mondo non è merda, non è merda chiunque conosciamo nel nostro cammino.
Chi riesce a superare in qualche modo, tra mille dubbi, dolori e sofferenze, si rende conto che la rabbia va indirizzata solo alla persona che le ha causato quel dolore. E magari prende in considerazione anche se stesso, si pone domande su ciò che è successo, se avrebbe potuto evitarlo, magari sì, magari no. Ma è da lì che si riparte, insieme o meno...ma è pur sempre una ripartenza!
Chi invece non riesce a superarlo pensa che tutti i traditori siano bastardi, tutti gli amanti siano pezzi di merda che non hanno niente di meglio da fare nella vita che irretire la gente per far male all'ufficiale in maniera volontaria...e pensano di essere vittime del sistema e di un complotto ordito con premeditazione da partner e amante.
Quando capiranno che così non è forse quel disprezzo che dimostrano persone simili svanirà, perchè quel disprezzo forse è più nei propri confronti più che nei confronti dell'altra metà del cielo.


----------



## Eratò (7 Dicembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ci sono persone che hanno la necessità assoluta di dare definizioni negative a tutto ciò che si discosta dal proprio pensiero. Senza assolutamente prendere in considerazione la persona nel suo essere unica.
> Chi può dire di non aver mai fatto errori? Chi può dire di saper veramente perdonare?
> Per perdonare devi prendere in considerazione solo ed esclusivamente chi ha fatto un torto nei tuoi confronti, non la categoria donna, uomo, traditrice, traditore, amante, troia, sciupafemmine, etc...
> L'essere umano vive di relazioni con altri esseri umani, altrimenti saremmo tutti eremiti!
> ...


I tradimenti fanno parte della vita,capitano...Ti fanno male si,molto male ma non ti tolgono la dignita',quella ce l'hai dentro a prescindere da tutto e tutti.E' la dignita' che ti da la forza di risalire e ritrovare te stesso dopo un tradimento ed e' la dignita' che t' impone l'amore e il rispetto per te stesso  e per gli altri,uscire dal ruolo della vittima e togliere la maschera del carnefice al tuo traditore e alla sua amante.Siamo tutti imperfetti,tutti,e questa distinzione tra traditi e traditori,vittime e carnefici,santi e diavoli e' una cazzata colossale perche' i ruoli e le definizioni e le distinzioni basta un attimo per capovolgerli   .Mi ci e' voluto del tempo per capirlo anche a me ma una volta compreso mi son liberata.


----------



## Nicka (7 Dicembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> I tradimenti fanno parte della vita,capitano...Ti fanno male si,molto male ma non ti tolgono la dignita',quella ce l'hai dentro a prescindere da tutto e tutti.E' la dignita' che ti da la forza di risalire e ritrovare te stesso dopo un tradimento ed e' la dignita' che t' impone l'amore e il rispetto per te stesso  e per gli altri,uscire dal ruolo della vittima e togliere la maschera del carnefice al tuo traditore e alla sua amante.Siamo tutti imperfetti,tutti,e questa distinzione tra traditi e traditori,vittime e carnefici,santi e diavoli e' una cazzata colossale perche' i ruoli e le definizioni e le distinzioni basta un attimo per capovolgerli   .Mi ci e' voluto del tempo per capirlo anche a me ma una volta compreso mi son liberata.


:up:

Mi fa piacere che tu lo abbia capito...non tanto per le distinzioni, ma quanto perchè ti ha aiutata a liberarti di un peso... E quoto il discorso sulla dignità!


----------



## Tebe (7 Dicembre 2014)

newbie ha detto:


> E' un istinto primordiale. Dico no una volta perchè non m'interessa una  relazione con te. Dico no la seconda perchè sono impegnato/a. Alla terza  dico ni....alla quarta, eh che cazzo, se proprio lo vuoi, eccotelo.
> 
> Quindi "ma se è no è no" vale per quelli che ci provano 1 volta. Per gli  altri, dove finisce l'attrazione inizia la sfida. Mi hai detto di no? e  adesso vediamo in quanto tempo capitoli. Alla conquista del sex toy!  Bramato, voluto, ecc ecc e poi lasciato nella merda da solo.
> Dov'è il rispetto? Io ci vedo solo egoismo e stronzaggine. Un troione, per autocitarmi.
> ...


Solo una domanda perche continuono a rileggere ma non capisco.
Secondonte quindi, un amante dovrebbe stare " vicino" al tradito dell altra coppia?
In che modo?


----------



## Nicka (7 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Solo una domanda perche continuono a rileggere ma non capisco.
> Secondonte quindi, un amante dovrebbe stare " vicino" al tradito dell altra coppia?
> In che modo?


Non diventando amante, non credo ci siano altri modi...:unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (7 Dicembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non diventando amante, non credo ci siano altri modi...:unhappy:


Si certo. Ma new se rileggi scrive che sono anche dei troioni innquanto mollano quattro a zero nella merda il fedifrago che si sono scopate a gestire il circo Togni del dopo..
Cioè.
Non capisco ,oltre che sparire, cosa dovrebbe fare l' amante dopo.
Fare ammenda?
Telefonare alla tradita chiedendo scusa?
Mettersi la lettera scarlatta in fronte?


----------



## Eratò (7 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si certo. Ma new se rileggi scrive che sono anche dei troioni innquanto mollano quattro a zero nella merda il fedifrago che si sono scopate a gestire il circo Togni del dopo..
> Cioè.
> Non capisco ,oltre che sparire, cosa dovrebbe fare l' amante dopo.
> Fare ammenda?
> ...


Penso che il discorso di new sia piu' o meno questo :
tu (amante) l'hai sedotto in tutti i modi possibili immaginabili,l'hai usato come un giocattolo strafregandoti  delle conseguenze delle tue azioni e cioe' che la moglie l'avrebbe scoperto e lui sarebbe rimasto solo,torturato dai sensi di colpa e dal disprezzo della moglie.Tu (amante) hai procurato dolore a 2 persone pur di soddisfare le tue voglie e il tuo egoismo....Mette al centro lei come artefice del tradimento dimenticandosi che le campane son sempre 3 in un tradimento.Non so cosa dovrebbe fare l'amante.Per lo meno confessarsi presso la sua parocchia di appartenenza e dire 100 ave maria ogni notte...Un altra scelta sarebbe farsi frustrare dalla moglie del sedotto e abbandonato...


----------



## Nicka (7 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si certo. Ma new se rileggi scrive che sono anche dei troioni innquanto mollano quattro a zero nella merda il fedifrago che si sono scopate a gestire il circo Togni del dopo..
> Cioè.
> Non capisco ,oltre che sparire, cosa dovrebbe fare l' amante dopo.
> Fare ammenda?
> ...


Da amante, è una domanda che qui sopra ho fatto alcune volte!
Cosa avrei dovuto fare io?
Non ho mica mai capito la risposta...proprio perchè credo che non si possa fare niente.
Ci sono traditi che credono che l'amante debba fare qualcosa, ma questo qualcosa non ho mai capito cos'è, se non la cosa preventiva di non "irretire" la povera persona.
Contando che se io vedessi una che mi viene pure a chiedere scusa le tirerei un calcio in culo...così come se venisse a farsi beffe di me... Per me dovrebbe sparire e basta, ma per chi ha subito davvero un tradimento non so cosa possa essere di sollievo.


----------



## Eratò (7 Dicembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Da amante, è una domanda che qui sopra ho fatto alcune volte!
> Cosa avrei dovuto fare io?
> Non ho mica mai capito la risposta...proprio perchè credo che non si possa fare niente.
> Ci sono traditi che credono che l'amante debba fare qualcosa, ma questo qualcosa non ho mai capito cos'è, se non la cosa preventiva di non "irretire" la povera persona.
> Contando che se io vedessi una che mi viene pure a chiedere scusa le tirerei un calcio in culo...così come se venisse a farsi beffe di me... Per me dovrebbe sparire e basta, ma per chi ha subito davvero un tradimento non so cosa possa essere di sollievo.


Sparire e basta sarebbe piu' che sufficiente.Qualsiasi altra azione verrebbe interpretata come presa per il culo.


----------



## Nicka (7 Dicembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Sparire e basta sarebbe piu' che sufficiente.Qualsiasi altra azione verrebbe interpretata come presa per il culo.


Appunto...però ci sono alcuni traditi che hanno questa esigenza, ma io davvero non riesco a capire cosa bisognerebbe eventualmente fare.
Io di mio non farei niente anche perchè sono passati diversi anni, ma in ogni caso non avrei fatto niente...


----------



## sienne (7 Dicembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Sparire e basta sarebbe piu' che sufficiente.Qualsiasi altra azione verrebbe interpretata come presa per il culo.



Ciao

direi proprio ... 
e nel mentre non rompere la "margherita" impicciandosi in affari che non la riguardano,
cioè la vita della tradita ... 


sienne


----------



## Eratò (7 Dicembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Appunto...però ci sono alcuni traditi che hanno questa esigenza, ma io davvero non riesco a capire cosa bisognerebbe eventualmente fare.
> Io di mio non farei niente anche perchè sono passati diversi anni, ma in ogni caso non avrei fatto niente...


E avresti fatto bene.E cosa vorresti dire piu?Quando l'amante del mio ex venne a parlarmi al epoca rimasi basita ed esterrefata...Ho solo saputo dirle di sparire dalla nostra vita.Non aveva senso alcuno per me ed era surreale.Pur che avesse delle buone intenzioni(che non ne aveva) io non avrei saputo nemmeno riconoscerle...Inutile e dannoso.


----------



## Eratò (7 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> direi proprio ...
> e nel mentre non rompere la "margherita" impicciandosi in affari che non la riguardano,
> ...


Ecco brava:up:


----------



## disincantata (7 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> La storia della malattia infettiva Peró...
> Il mio ex, quello prima di mattia, fedelone pure lui e bla bla...mi tradì con la sua collega di lavoro.
> Me ne accorsi proprio dal ginecologo quando andai a fare una visita per dei disturbi.
> Con gli esami in mano mi spiegó, come se fossi scema, che quando si fa sesso anale non si deve poi fare anche quello vaginale senza protezione perché si passano molte "cose".
> ...


Infatti, tra tutto quello che proprio non potrei perdonare è dovermi curare per una scopata con una troia. Vaffanculo traditore e amica solo per quello.


----------



## disincantata (7 Dicembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> direi proprio ...
> e nel mentre non rompere la "margherita" impicciandosi in affari che non la riguardano,
> ...


Infatti, l'amante non dovrebbe mai mai mai nominarla ne contattarla.


----------



## Nicka (7 Dicembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> E avresti fatto bene.E cosa vorresti dire piu?Quando l'amante del mio ex venne a parlarmi al epoca rimasi basita ed esterrefata...Ho solo saputo dirle di sparire dalla nostra vita.Non aveva senso alcuno per me ed era surreale.Pur che avesse delle buone intenzioni(che non ne aveva) io non avrei saputo nemmeno riconoscerle...Inutile e dannoso.


Secondo me il buon gusto vorrebbe appunto la sparizione, ma mi rendo conto che parlo di me e spero di averne avuto un minimo. Nonostante abbia commesso errori, sia chiaro.
Qui si parlava appunto della possibilità che l'amante debba fare qualcosa per non lasciare nella merda il poverino...ma è proprio questo che non si capisce, il cosa bisogna fare.
Qualsiasi cosa fai sbagli...e quindi? 
Io mi prenderei le mie responsabilità, ma solo nel momento in cui sua moglie venisse a scoprire qualcosa. Di quei 6 anni lei è assolutamente all'oscuro...e di anni, dall'ultima volta che ci siamo toccati da amanti, ne sono passati 7.
Credo che tirare fuori una cosa simile adesso sarebbe una stronzata galattica. All'epoca avrei retto e sopportato tutto e mi sarei presa quello che mi spettava, ma non sapeva nemmeno chi fossi e se esistessi.
Lei ora sa della mia esistenza, ma da amica, maledetto FB! Altrimenti continuerebbe a non sapere che esiste una Nicka al mondo.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (7 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si certo. Ma new se rileggi scrive che sono anche dei troioni innquanto mollano quattro a zero nella merda il fedifrago che si sono scopate a gestire il circo Togni del dopo..
> Cioè.
> Non capisco ,oltre che sparire, cosa dovrebbe fare l' amante dopo.
> Fare ammenda?
> ...





Nicka ha detto:


> Da amante, è una domanda che qui sopra ho fatto alcune volte!
> Cosa avrei dovuto fare io?
> Non ho mica mai capito la risposta...proprio perchè credo che non si possa fare niente.
> Ci sono traditi che credono che l'amante debba fare qualcosa, ma questo qualcosa non ho mai capito cos'è, se non la cosa preventiva di non "irretire" la povera persona.
> Contando che se io vedessi una che mi viene pure a chiedere scusa le tirerei un calcio in culo...così come se venisse a farsi beffe di me... Per me dovrebbe sparire e basta, ma per chi ha subito davvero un tradimento non so cosa possa essere di sollievo.


Oltre a sparire, stare in silenzio e recriminare per essersi fatti beccare, penso che qualsiasi cosa sia inopportuna.


----------



## sienne (7 Dicembre 2014)

Ciao

non dà alcun senso, fare qualcosa da amante per la persona tradita. 
Se mai, non divenire amante ... perché si pensa a chi si fa del torto. 


sienne


----------



## Tebe (7 Dicembre 2014)

Vedo che la pensiamo allo stesso modo.
Da tradita, la ex di Mattia voleva chiamarmi.
Perche le dispiaceva tanto. Perche stava male pensando al mio dolore.
Grazie al cielo lui le disse di non farlo.
Che era una cosa che dovevamo gestire io e lui.
Anzi.
Se lei mi avesse chiamata oltre a non risponderle, Mattia mi sarebbe apparso più minchione di quello che già mi appariva in quella situazione, sempre in virtù del fatto che lei era ed è niente.( è talmente niente che qualche mese fa si é allagata casa, io ero troppo lontana e ho chiamato Mattia che come al solito non rispondeva. Che fare? Ho chiamato lei che essendo la sua segretaria in tempo zero lo ha rintracciato e le cascate del Niagara che avevamo in casa sonobstate fermate. ) 
Era lui e soltanto lui che doveva relazionarsi con me in merito.
Lei, al limite, con il suo compagno.
Spero che new risponda perche ho lansensazione che questo sia un punto focale nella sua percezione del tutto.

Io non riesco ad essere "dura" con lei.
Sta male.
Si fa del male per cose tipo questa che davvero dovrebbe far passare oltre.

L altra esiste perche new crede di essere a credito.
Sembra quasi  preferire averla ancora intorno.
In una specie di gioco masochisistico dove vuole ribaltare le cose.
Lei,new, da vittima a carnefice dell altra.
Man facendo cosi non ne uscirà mai.
Per me.

Cazzo scrivere da cellulare è davvero na merda.


----------



## disincantata (7 Dicembre 2014)

Infatti ti e' scappato un 'man'. :up:


----------



## Palladiano (7 Dicembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Infatti ti e' scappato un 'man'. :up:


----------



## Tebe (7 Dicembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Infatti ti e' scappato un 'man'. :up:




La scrittura intelligente del mio smartphone é zoccola.
Ho lo smart puttanone da circo.

Strano. Io che sono cosi morigerata....


----------



## Tebe (7 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


>


Che fai. Insinui?

Flapflap

:mexican:


----------



## Horny (7 Dicembre 2014)

New, da un certo punto in avanti,
hai cominciato a concentrarti sulla figura dell'altra.
non credo ti faccia bene.
poi, te lo scrivo dall'inizio, e più 
ti leggo più me ne convinco:
in questo momento ti gioverebbe molto
un allontanamento dal tuo compagno.
magari inizialmente ne soffriresti,
ma poi ti aiuterebbe.


----------



## newbie (8 Dicembre 2014)

Non posso allontanarmi, nè posso allontanare lui. Da soli non riusciamo a  coprire le spese di un tetto, del cibo e delle medicine/visite che  stiamo ancora prendendo. Convivere con estranei è uno schifo, piuttosto  mi tengo lui come coinquilino: almeno so che pulisce e paga le spese in  tempo. 

Mi pare evidente che l'amante, una volta fatto il casino, debba solo  eclissarsi. Ma eclissarsi del tutto. Sparire, dissolversi, evaporare e  vai di sinonimi. Far credere che si è solo "amici di facebook" mi sembra  una presa per il culo, un "intanto ti tengo lì buona, che sai mai mi  torni la fregola.."
La mia non solo non è evaporata, ma ha criticato il mio comportamento  pre e post, ha tentato di parlarmi, ha finto una grande bontà d'animo  nei miei confronti e mi ha preso per il culo con le altre sue amiche  troie. Quindi mi sento in credito di almeno 4 ceffoni. Che non darò solo perchè non vale le calorie necessarie a sferzarli.
Quello che mi rompe non è che lui la debba vedere ancora (tanto adesso  si schifano l'un l'altro), è che se non interrompo la relazione con lui,  A ME toccherà vederla ancora.

Il mio discorso era: Brami un uomo/donna, consumi energie per vincere le  sue resistenze iniziali, ecc ecc per una persona che per te è così  importante, della quale hai così tanta stima, che sai già a priori che  lascerai nella merda fuggendo a gambe levate e nascondendoti dietro un  "eh, mica è colpa mia! lui/lei ci stava"......Se queste sono le  premesse, lascia stare. Secondo me.

D'altra parte, ho imparato gli altri punti di vista. 
Un anno fa la troia, l'amante, il tradimento erano cose un po' esotiche,  naif, da rotocalco di infima categoria. Poi improvvisamente scopro che  esistono pure nella vita reale. Non che non abbia avuto  amici/conoscenti/parenti a loro volta troioni, amanti, traditi. Ma  quando capita agli altri è diverso. Rimane tutto dentro un alone  confuso, di pettegolezzo, dispiacere e pensare a come tirar su il  tradito e mandare gli altri due a puttane.
Poi vengo qua, "imparo" gli altri punti di vista e nella mia testa mi ci  confronto. Ah, pensa, c'è gente che ragiona così. Non sono chiusa alle  altre opinioni. Ne prendo atto e -come ho detto- non è mia intenzione  cambiare quella di nessuno. Ognuno ha la sua testa e ognuno ritiene di  essere giusto o giustificato, altrimenti si comporterebbe in un altro  modo. Ma questo non significa che io abbia intenzione di cambiare le mie  idee al riguardo o di smettere di provare disprezzo. E non vedo perchè  non dovrei dirlo con serenità.
Voglio dire, qua dentro c'è gente che è anni che legge del dolore  provocato da azioni che egli perpetra ogni giorno eppure difende il  proprio comportamento con serena tranquillità. Se chichessia si fonte  sentito offeso, altro non posso fare che scusarmi.
Certo rimango basita di fronte ad amanti che fanno i carini con i  traditi. Cazzo, di là ci potrebbe essere il partner del tuo oggetto  sessuale e tu consoli, dai consigli, speranze, ecc? Mi sa veramente da  presa per i fondelli. Opinione personale, eh. 
Un forum online può servire a venire a conoscenza di opinioni diverse  dalla propria. Ma quante volte succede che faccia cambiare idea, specie  se questa idea è alla base del mio comportamento? E questo vale per  qualsiasi comportamento, dal mangiare carne, al vaccinare i figli, ecc.
Concludendo, poichè il discorso "gli amanti sono stronzi e troie" "no,  non è vero! è colpa del traditore/tradito/la vita/l'Ammmmore" è venuto  fuori mille milioni di volte e immagino che nessuno abbia cambiato la  propria opinione solo perchè gliene è stata presentata una diversa dalla  propria (tanto che se il mio compagno ha avuto un'amante ed io ora sono  l'amante di uno impegnato...quella era una troia, ma io sono meglio  perchè non faccio/non farò/non ho fatto), non volevo cominciare  l'ennesimo scontro di opinioni granitiche al riguardo. Però se va bene  agli utenti più assidui, che probabilmente si ritrovano a dire le stesse  cose 300000 volte all'anno, no problem. Io non volevo solo perchè  pensavo fosse una noia mortale.

Ultima cosa: trovo interessante l'evoluzione che ha avuto il termine  "cattolico": da mera indicazione di credo religioso ad insulto. La  maestra di vita è cattolica e farà dire 30 ave maria e 50 pater noster. 
Non funziona così. Disprezzo il tradimento perchè latore di dolore  inutile, non perchè contrario ad una qualche morale religiosa. E se  disprezzo l'atto, sarebbe ipocrita dire che non disprezzo gli attuatori.  E ciò che provoca dolore inutile ad un terzo, secondo me, andrebbe  consciamente evitato. non è colpa mia se questo assurdo pensiero è stato  ripreso anche da quel santone di Gesù (e pure da buddha e da altri  milioni di esseri viventi che col cattolicesimo non c'entrano nulla  (dubito il pollame sia cattolico), ma che passano sempre in secondo  piano, perchè l'italiano è cattolico papalino!!!!!). ma io sono io, e  parlo secondo me.

Buona giornata dell'immacolata a tutti i cattolici.
Buona giornata di ferie a tutti i non cattolici che approfittano delle  feste cattoliche e sicuramente non si sognano di dire al capo: no, io  domani lavoro perchè non devo andare a messa. E pretendo anche che non  mi sia dato l'extra come giornata festiva, perchè io sono pastafariano,  per dindirindina!


----------



## Eratò (8 Dicembre 2014)

newbie ha detto:


> Non posso allontanarmi, nè posso allontanare lui. Da soli non riusciamo a  coprire le spese di un tetto, del cibo e delle medicine/visite che  stiamo ancora prendendo. Convivere con estranei è uno schifo, piuttosto  mi tengo lui come coinquilino: almeno so che pulisce e paga le spese in  tempo.
> 
> Mi pare evidente che l'amante, una volta fatto il casino, debba solo  eclissarsi. Ma eclissarsi del tutto. Sparire, dissolversi, evaporare e  vai di sinonimi. Far credere che si è solo "amici di facebook" mi sembra  una presa per il culo, un "intanto ti tengo lì buona, che sai mai mi  torni la fregola.."
> La mia non solo non è evaporata, ma ha criticato il mio comportamento  pre e post, ha tentato di parlarmi, ha finto una grande bontà d'animo  nei miei confronti e mi ha preso per il culo con le altre sue amiche  troie. Quindi mi sento in credito di almeno 4 ceffoni. Che non darò solo perchè non vale le calorie necessarie a sferzarli.
> ...


Buona giornata dell'Immacolata anche a te e buone feste anche.Giusto perche hai parlato di Gesu' : lui ha anche insegnato che chi e' senza peccato scagli la prima pietra,ha parlato di perdono e di misericordia.Se proprio la vogliamo dire tutta eh?Non era un ipocrita benpensante Gesu' e non giudicava.Del resto ti auguro di trovare la forza di andare oltre quel tradimento e di ritrovare la serenita'.Buona giornata.


----------



## Hellseven (8 Dicembre 2014)

Quoto Erato' ciao sorella buona Immacolata Concezione pure a te


----------



## Eratò (8 Dicembre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Quoto Erato' ciao sorella buona Immacolata Concezione pure a te


GrazieAnche se l'Immacolata l'ho festeggiata anche il 21/11(cristiani ortodossi).Parto avvantaggiata io : ogni festa e' doppiaBuona Immacolata anche a te!


----------



## Caciottina (8 Dicembre 2014)

Ah be allora buona immacolata a todos!!!


----------



## Eratò (8 Dicembre 2014)

caciottina ha detto:


> Ah be allora buona immacolata a todos!!!


Buon Immacolata Caciottina e bentornata


----------



## Hellseven (8 Dicembre 2014)

Gracias[emoji3]


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Dicembre 2014)

Buona Immacolata a tutti. Quoto con furore Erato. Persona dolce e comprensiva che è andata oltre.
Newbie: armati di umiltà e impara da questa donna.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Dicembre 2014)

@newbie: se pensi che tutto si riduca a uno scontro di opinioni fidati che ci hai capito ben poco.
Umiltà e olio di gomito, diceva mia nonna.
Potrebbero essere i regali da chiedere quest'anno a Babbo Natale  (o a Gesù bambino, se preferisci).


----------



## Nicka (8 Dicembre 2014)

newbie ha detto:


> Non posso allontanarmi, nè posso allontanare lui. Da soli non riusciamo a  coprire le spese di un tetto, del cibo e delle medicine/visite che  stiamo ancora prendendo. Convivere con estranei è uno schifo, piuttosto  mi tengo lui come coinquilino: almeno so che pulisce e paga le spese in  tempo.
> 
> Mi pare evidente che l'amante, una volta fatto il casino, debba solo  eclissarsi. Ma eclissarsi del tutto. Sparire, dissolversi, evaporare e  vai di sinonimi. Far credere che si è solo "amici di facebook" mi sembra  una presa per il culo, un "intanto ti tengo lì buona, che sai mai mi  torni la fregola.."
> La mia non solo non è evaporata, ma ha criticato il mio comportamento  pre e post, ha tentato di parlarmi, ha finto una grande bontà d'animo  nei miei confronti e mi ha preso per il culo con le altre sue amiche  troie. Quindi mi sento in credito di almeno 4 ceffoni. Che non darò solo perchè non vale le calorie necessarie a sferzarli.
> ...


Questo è un forum.
Detto questo, in questo luogo si portano le proprie esperienze e ci si interfaccia, si creano in qualche modo legami o simpatie, pur che siano simpatie legate a parole scritte.
Quindi se qualche amante ha consigli e buone parole per i traditi ti posso assicurare che tutto è meno che presa per il culo. 
Quando la smetterai con la categorizzazione (e l'ho già detto) forse comincerai a stare meglio.
Sei annebbiata dall'incazzatura...attenzione, è normale e credono lo possa capire chiunque, ma esci da questo blocco che ti fa solo star male. Provare disprezzo per una grossa fetta di persone che tu non conosci e non ti ha fatto nulla di male personalmente non è una bella cosa e non credo assolutamente tu lo dica con serenità. Il disprezzo non prevedere serenità, ma astio. Che ti ripeto, è normale! Ma diamo un nome alle cose che proviamo senza girarci intorno.

E per quanto riguarda il discorso dell'insistenza della "troia" che poi fugge a gambe levate...perdonami, ma non stare a credere a tutto quello che ti viene detto. Si è in due a finire a letto, la voglia era di entrambi e la responsabilità era e rimane di entrambi. E ti apro anche un altro mondo, sai quante volte sono quelli impegnati che spingono a voler far cedere chi si faceva i cazzi propri? Poi succedono i casini..."eh ma non è stata colpa mia, è stata lei!"
Stronzate. Si è sempre e solo in 2.

Sul discorso ultimo invece mi pare che tu manderesti in galera pure un bambino...e mi spiego.
Se tu odi un comportamento odi di conseguenza chi attua il comportamento.
Vuoi prendere in considerazione la maledetta idea che non tutte le persone sono uguali e non tutti vivono le cose allo stesso modo? 
Estremizzo: uccidere è peccato mortale. 
Uno esce di casa, ammazza a sangue freddo 3 persone perchè quel giorno gli girava male. Assassino, ergastolo, bruciasse all'inferno.
Uno esce di casa, va fuori da una scuola, adesca un bambino, ne abusa, lo ammazza e lo butta in fosso. Assassino, ergastolo, bruciasse all'inferno.
Uno esce di casa, lavora tutto il giorno, quando finisce di lavorare si ubriaca, torna a casa dove trova la moglie che per una volta si incazza per come si è ridotto, lui non ragiona, l'attacca al muro, la ammazza di botte. Assassino, ergastolo, bruciasse all'inferno.
Uno esce di casa, lavora tutto il giorno, viene chiamato dalle forze dell'ordine perchè hanno trovato suo figlio abusato e ammazzato e abbandonato in un fosso, si sa già chi è stato, lui sa dove trovarlo, corre a prenderlo, lo ammazza a bastonate e sassate. Assassino, ergastolo, bruciasse all'inferno.
Una non esce di casa, perchè ha paura, perchè è costretta a stare in casa da un marito violento, perchè sono anni che ogni giorno che Dio manda in terra suo marito quando torna a casa o la mena o la stupra, lui torna a casa sempre ubriaco e non sa mai cosa aspettarsi, ma vive nel terrore e non sa come liberarsene. Una sera lui torna e si butta ubriaco sul divano, lei è in cucina e vede il coltello, lo prende e lo ammazza. Assassina, ergastolo, bruciasse all'inferno.
Del resto tutti questi sono assassini.
Tutti ammazzano, ma tutti hanno ragioni diverse...e io un padre che ammazza l'assassino di suo figlio non lo manderei in galera, ma anzi se potessi gli darei una mano, e io una donna che in preda alla disperazione prende di nuovo possesso della sua vita eliminando il mostro che ha in casa non la manderei di certo in galera, ma anzi le darei il supporto immediato.
Uccidere è peccato mortale, ma ogni caso è diverso. Altrimenti la giurisprudenza non esisterebbe, non ci sarebbero le attenuanti, non esisterebbe nulla.
E ogni caso è diverso perchè siamo esseri umani e come tali sbagliamo, tutti.
Non c'è niente di naif o da rotocalco.
Prendine atto, te lo dico davvero, altrimenti non ne esci.


----------



## Tebe (8 Dicembre 2014)

New credo che non ne uscirai.
Continui a crogiolarti nelle tue idee assolutiste e non cambi una virgola del tuo pensiero,ragionando a senso unico.
Quello che dovrebbe farti pensare che, forse, la strada  intrapresa della gestione del dopo non sia quella giusta ce l hai davanti tutti i giorni e nonostante tutto non lo vedi. E sei tu.
La frase che hai scritto sul fatto che preferisci vivere con lui che con un inquilino altro con cui dividere le spese dimostra, per me, anche un tuo tradimento.
Tu non gli dici niente. Non dai al tuo compagno la possibilità di riparare ad un errore.
Che é stato grave. 
Ma il tuo comportamento tradisce in ugual modo. Anzi peggio.
Lui é stato sincero. 
Tu no.


----------



## Horny (8 Dicembre 2014)

Nuda e cruda:
siccome per lasciarlo dovresti farti il culo,
te la prendi con gente che non c'entra nulla.

ti capisco,
ma so che sarà controproducente.


----------



## Horny (8 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> New credo che non ne uscirai.
> Continui a crogiolarti nelle tue idee assolutiste e non cambi una virgola del tuo pensiero,ragionando a senso unico.
> Quello che dovrebbe farti pensare che, forse, la strada  intrapresa della gestione del dopo non sia quella giusta ce l hai davanti tutti i giorni e nonostante tutto non lo vedi. E sei tu.
> La frase che hai scritto sul fatto che preferisci vivere con lui che con un inquilino altro con cui dividere le spese dimostra, per me, anche un tuo tradimento.
> ...


Quando le ho detto questa stessa cosa, mi ha risposto
che ne ha diritto.
ma ci va di mezzo.


----------



## Tebe (8 Dicembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> Quando le ho detto questa stessa cosa, mi ha risposto
> che ne ha diritto.
> ma ci va di mezzo.


Mi sono persa l avessi scritto anche tu.
Se ti ha risposto che ne ha diritto allora le cose sono ancora più chiare.
E qui mi fermo.


----------



## Horny (8 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi sono persa l avessi scritto anche tu.
> Se ti ha risposto che ne ha diritto allora le cose sono ancora più chiare.
> E qui mi fermo.



New, hai diritto al tuo giardinetto di menzogna,
giusto?
guarda.....


----------



## Brunetta (8 Dicembre 2014)

newbie ha detto:


> Non posso allontanarmi, nè posso allontanare lui. Da soli non riusciamo a  coprire le spese di un tetto, del cibo e delle medicine/visite che  stiamo ancora prendendo. Convivere con estranei è uno schifo, piuttosto  mi tengo lui come coinquilino: almeno so che pulisce e paga le spese in  tempo.
> 
> Mi pare evidente che l'amante, una volta fatto il casino, debba solo  eclissarsi. Ma eclissarsi del tutto. Sparire, dissolversi, evaporare e  vai di sinonimi. Far credere che si è solo "amici di facebook" mi sembra  una presa per il culo, un "intanto ti tengo lì buona, che sai mai mi  torni la fregola.."
> La mia non solo non è evaporata, ma ha criticato il mio comportamento  pre e post, ha tentato di parlarmi, ha finto una grande bontà d'animo  nei miei confronti e mi ha preso per il culo con le altre sue amiche  troie. Quindi mi sento in credito di almeno 4 ceffoni. Che non darò solo perchè non vale le calorie necessarie a sferzarli.
> ...


Il richiamo all'Immacolata è paradossalmente appropriato.
A parte l'Immacolata tutti siamo segnati dal Peccato Originale, ovvero dall'imperfezione di creature limitate che commettono peccati.
Capisco molto di te.
Capisco che il sogno di essere speciali, che è un po' di tutti gli innamorati, ha trovato una base nell'idea di illibatezza di entrambi.
Non dico che sia un pensiero realistico, dico che capisco l'idea. L'avevo anch'io sui 13 anni.
Poi accade che in ogni rapporto successivo ci si voglia sentire nuovi e speciali "Like a vergin"
Il tradimento sporca irrimediabilmente il sogno.
Ma non sporca irrimediabilmente la casa del rapporto se ci si tira su le maniche tutti e due a fare pulizia.
Capisco che voi o anche solo tu non ci sia riuscita. 
I modi di un tradimento fanno la differenza e io il mio traditore l'ho cancellato.
Capisco anche la rabbia contro l'amante che può avere avuto modi ambigui anche con te.
Legittimo insultarla. Ci mancherebbe che non fosse concesso!
Capisco anche che tu possa trovarti in condizioni da non poter trovare una soluzione che ti consentirebbe un allontanamento fisico dal traditore che ti permetterebbe di "guarire".
NON CAPISCO però, come molti qui, l'estendere a tutti i traditori e amanti questi tuoi sentimenti di disprezzo perché gli altri non c'entrano nulla con la tua vicenda.
E' positivo cercare di capire il punto di vista degli altri, ma non lo capirai dispensando disprezzo.
Hai ricevuto un'accoglienza molto comprensiva, nonostante tutto.
Però non è chiaro cosa stai cercando,. oltre uno spezio per sputare il veleno che ti soffoca.
Davvero non puoi trovare il modo per separarti e tornare serena?


----------



## disincantata (8 Dicembre 2014)

newbie ha detto:


> Non posso allontanarmi, nè posso allontanare lui. Da soli non riusciamo a  coprire le spese di un tetto, del cibo e delle medicine/visite che  stiamo ancora prendendo. Convivere con estranei è uno schifo, piuttosto  mi tengo lui come coinquilino: almeno so che pulisce e paga le spese in  tempo.
> 
> Mi pare evidente che l'amante, una volta fatto il casino, debba solo  eclissarsi. Ma eclissarsi del tutto. Sparire, dissolversi, evaporare e  vai di sinonimi.* Far credere che si è solo "amici di facebook" mi sembra  una presa per il culo, *un "intanto ti tengo lì buona, che sai mai mi  torni la fregola.."
> La mia non solo non è evaporata, ma ha criticato il mio comportamento  pre e post, ha tentato di parlarmi, ha finto una grande bontà d'animo  nei miei confronti e mi ha preso per il culo con le altre sue amiche  troie. Quindi mi sento in credito di almeno 4 ceffoni. Che non darò solo perchè non vale le calorie necessarie a sferzarli.
> ...



Non h ho  capito  la cosa della noia mortale.


Essere migliore come amante rispetto a chi oltre a scoparti l'uomo ti telefona ti infesta e ti denigra e' facilissimo.

In quanto al disprezzo, se lo provi verso di lui firma un patto da coinquilina perche'  diventa odio ed e' un brutto vivere.


----------



## newbie (9 Dicembre 2014)

sarò breve, sperando di essere compresa meglio:

non sono cristiana, musulmana, buddhista, scientology o quant'altro.
Nonostante questo ho una morale secondo la quale chi tradisce e chi si fa il culo a 4 per scoparsi un impegnato è una merda. Siccome non è una morale filtrata da qualche credo religioso, non ritengo il perdono un obbligo. 
Se la mia migliore amica viene a dirmi che s'è scopata pinco che sta con pinca, ma si stanno per lasciare, le dico "tesoro, con tutto il ben di dio non impegnato che c'è in giro, sei una troia perchè hai fatto del male senza che ce ne fosse necessità"
(e per par condicio si ribalta anche al maschile, perchè la mia morale non è sessista)

detto questo, io so quello che è successo tra i miei polli, perchè a scopare si è in due, ma so che lei era stata rifiutata più volte. E lo so dalle patetiche lettere di lei a lui (che non credo sia stata obbligata a scrivere con la pistola alla tempia).


----------



## Eratò (9 Dicembre 2014)

newbie ha detto:


> sarò breve, sperando di essere compresa meglio:
> 
> non sono cristiana, musulmana, buddhista, scientology o quant'altro.
> Nonostante questo ho una morale secondo la quale chi tradisce e chi si fa il culo a 4 per scoparsi un impegnato è una merda. Siccome non è una morale filtrata da qualche credo religioso, non ritengo il perdono un obbligo.
> ...


Tu mi ricordi a me.Si.E non scherzo.Il tradimento,i loro momenti,i loro messagi,il passato che avevano avuto in assenza mia mi era diventato un ossessione.Mi ero ammalata di brutto.Hsi voglia che mi dicessero di pensare a me,di pensare a riprendermi,mi incazzavo come una bestia."M'ha fatto tutto quel popo' di roba e non capiscono come faccio a non riprendermi?!".E via a prendermela con tutti.Tutto il mondo avevo odiato.Ferma e arrabbiata solo che io non mi tagliavo,io bevevo ed e' un atto autolesionistico anche quello.Fuori apparivo controllatissima,nessuno doveva pensare che stavo male.Con lui ne parlavamo ma qualsiasi cosa mi rispondesse non andava mai bene e giu' con nuova rabbia. Tornai dalla psichiatra.Gli raccontai tutto per filo e per segno.Guarda,mi disse,tu hai un disturbo ossessivo-compulsivo con depressione.E cominciai la terapia sia cognitivo comportamentale sia quella farmacologica.E pian pianino ne sono uscita.E invece di concentrarmi a quello che avevano fatto loro ho cominciato a concentrarmi a quello che facevo io e a cio che dovevo fare per riprendermi.O facevo cosi o avrei continuato a rotolare senza freni.Ecco che stai facendo lo stesso tu.Fossilizzata in un passato che ti e' diventato un ossessione.Vai da uno specialista,parlaci,raccontati,chiedi aiuto.Loro hanno fatto,detto,scritto,consumato.Lei sara' anche un troione.T'hanno fatto male ,molto male.Ma adesso il male lo stai facendo tu a te stessa.Te lo dico sinceramente e senza ironie e moralismi : devi combattere per uscirne.


----------



## Vincent Vega (9 Dicembre 2014)

newbie ha detto:


> Non posso allontanarmi, nè posso allontanare lui. Da soli non riusciamo a coprire le spese di un tetto, del cibo e delle medicine/visite che stiamo ancora prendendo. Convivere con estranei è uno schifo, piuttosto mi tengo lui come coinquilino: almeno so che pulisce e paga le spese in tempo.
> 
> Mi pare evidente che l'amante, una volta fatto il casino, debba solo eclissarsi. Ma eclissarsi del tutto. Sparire, dissolversi, evaporare e vai di sinonimi. Far credere che si è solo "amici di facebook" mi sembra una presa per il culo, un "intanto ti tengo lì buona, che sai mai mi torni la fregola.."
> La mia non solo non è evaporata, ma ha criticato il mio comportamento pre e post, ha tentato di parlarmi, ha finto una grande bontà d'animo nei miei confronti e mi ha preso per il culo con le altre sue amiche troie. Quindi mi sento in credito di almeno 4 ceffoni. Che non darò solo perchè non vale le calorie necessarie a sferzarli.
> ...





Nicka ha detto:


> Questo è un forum.
> Detto questo, in questo luogo si portano le proprie esperienze e ci si interfaccia, si creano in qualche modo legami o simpatie, pur che siano simpatie legate a parole scritte.
> Quindi se qualche amante ha consigli e buone parole per i traditi ti posso assicurare che tutto è meno che presa per il culo.
> Quando la smetterai con la categorizzazione (e l'ho già detto) forse comincerai a stare meglio.
> ...





Horny ha detto:


> Nuda e cruda:
> siccome per lasciarlo dovresti farti il culo,
> te la prendi con gente che non c'entra nulla.
> 
> ...





newbie ha detto:


> sarò breve, sperando di essere compresa meglio:
> 
> non sono cristiana, musulmana, buddhista, scientology o quant'altro.
> Nonostante questo ho una morale secondo la quale chi tradisce e chi si fa il culo a 4 per scoparsi un impegnato è una merda. Siccome non è una morale filtrata da qualche credo religioso, non ritengo il perdono un obbligo.
> ...


Rispondo a te, Newbie, e la penso come Nicka e Horny (ma "sti cazzi" penserai, visto il disprezzo..e pace sia).
Ti invito però a porti qualche domanda, senza farti del male mentre ci rimugini:

1) come è possibile che una persona dalla morale così manichea come te, si sia accompagnata per anni ad uno che merita disprezzo?

2) tu pensi di continuo alla racchia/troia/sciacquetta con la quale condividi - grazie all'eroe - i germi. Ma una exit strategy l'hai pensata? No, perchè - sai - il passato non si cancella. O lo accetti o...pace.

3) io - da ex traditore - non assolvo gli amanti. Ma al centro della scelta di tradire c'è sempre il fedifrago. Costui, nel tuo caso, è stato fesso a più riprese: a) tradendo una donna che diceva di amare per una che dice di disprezzare; b) conoscendo la tua morale; c) portando a casa qualche malattia come souvenir; d) confessando un tradimento che nel suo cuore era destinato a non lasciare traccia alcuna (qui mi dissocio, notoriamente, da Horny e dai feticisti della verità a tutti i costi).

4) sei matematicamente certa che il tuo ruolo nell'allontanamento di lui ("era un brutto periodo, colpa anche mia") sia limitato alla contingenza del momento? Sicurissima che ad un certo punto un uomo/donna possa allontanarsi da un partner così manicheo? Perchè la scarsa elasticità che dimostri nell'affrontare questa storia - come detto da altri: grave, ma sarebbe stato molto peggio con mutui e figli da gestire - temo possa tu estenderla al resto delle vicende della vita (basta guardare come parli di ipotetici coinquilini..........). E allora, perdonami..e che palle!!!

5) ancora sul tuo uomo: ma davvero credi che se una non mi piace, solo perchè mi tartassa da un anno io ci vado a letto? Al contrario...il tradimento è - se si sta tutto sommato bene nella coppia - uno "sfizio", una "leggerezza". E come la descrivi tu, questa tizia era patetica e pesante. Non mi convince. Sembra piuttosto che il tuo tipo abbia lasciato parecchie porte aperte, flirtando et similia, e alla fine il passo dal gioco allo stantuffamento sia a lui parso breve. Poi si è cagato addosso, ed et voilà.

6) la storia dell'affitto e delle spese non mi convince. Se lui ti avesse dato un ceffone, che avresti fatto? ci saresti rimasta sotto lo stesso tetto? Se la risposta - come è auspicabile - è "no", vuol dire che il tradimento - con germi annessi - non ti fa poi così schifo. Non quanto un ceffone. E quindi, la tua morale?

Insomma, delle due l'una: o sto tradimento ti fa schifo, ma non quanto lo sbattimento di lasciarlo (e che morale è?), o tu hai già iniziato a farci i conti, tanto è vero che lui sa molto poco di questo disprezzo che doni a chi si comporta come lui.


----------



## banshee (9 Dicembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Rispondo a te, Newbie, e la penso come Nicka e Horny (ma "sti cazzi" penserai, visto il disprezzo..e pace sia).
> Ti invito però a porti qualche domanda, senza farti del male mentre ci rimugini:
> 
> 1) come è possibile che una persona dalla morale così manichea come te, si sia accompagnata per anni ad uno che merita disprezzo?
> ...


QUOTONE QUOTONE QUOTONE.


----------



## Dalida (9 Dicembre 2014)

newbie ha detto:


> sarò breve, sperando di essere compresa meglio:
> 
> non sono cristiana, musulmana, buddhista, scientology o quant'altro.
> Nonostante questo ho una morale secondo la quale chi tradisce e chi si fa il culo a 4 per scoparsi un impegnato è una merda. Siccome non è una morale filtrata da qualche credo religioso, non ritengo il perdono un obbligo.
> ...


si è in due ma un inciso sul fatto che lei abbia insistito non te lo lasci scappare.
non so newbie. separarsi non si può, neanche temporaneamente. parlarne con lui nemmeno, superare neppure.
ok, stai facendo bene, tanto ci sta più gente che fuma.


----------



## Horny (9 Dicembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Rispondo a te, Newbie, e la penso come Nicka e Horny (ma "sti cazzi" penserai, visto il disprezzo..e pace sia).
> Ti invito però a porti qualche domanda, senza farti del male mentre ci rimugini:
> 
> 1) come è possibile che una persona dalla morale così manichea come te, si sia accompagnata per anni ad uno che merita disprezzo?
> ...


quoto.
la tua morale, new, al limite, falla valere col tuo uomo,
non con 'traditori' che neppure conosci!!!!!
che poi.....non ne conosci neppure le storie....
e hai proprio sbagliato capro espiatorio,
con Tebe.
ma tu qua sopra cerchi una giustificazione al non 
lasciarlo, e la trovi in Diletta, piuttosto che nel
percorso di Tebe e Mattia!!!!! 
E' che tu vuoi farti del male, purtroppo.
ripeto, io ti capisco, perché anche io sono così,
per certi versi.
per questo so che il crinale è pericoloso.
e siccome tu, come me, non sei capace di fare come Tebe,
l'alternativa rimane lasciarlo, altrimenti finirai come Amarax.


----------



## Diletta (10 Dicembre 2014)

newbie ha detto:


> Non posso allontanarmi, nè posso allontanare lui. Da soli non riusciamo a  coprire le spese di un tetto, del cibo e delle medicine/visite che  stiamo ancora prendendo. Convivere con estranei è uno schifo, piuttosto  mi tengo lui come coinquilino: almeno so che pulisce e paga le spese in  tempo.
> 
> Mi pare evidente che l'amante, una volta fatto il casino, debba solo  eclissarsi. Ma eclissarsi del tutto. Sparire, dissolversi, evaporare e  vai di sinonimi. Far credere che si è solo "amici di facebook" mi sembra  una presa per il culo, un "intanto ti tengo lì buona, che sai mai mi  torni la fregola.."
> La mia non solo non è evaporata, ma ha criticato il mio comportamento  pre e post, ha tentato di parlarmi, ha finto una grande bontà d'animo  nei miei confronti e mi ha preso per il culo con le altre sue amiche  troie. Quindi mi sento in credito di almeno 4 ceffoni. Che non darò solo perchè non vale le calorie necessarie a sferzarli.
> ...



Allora:
1) qui c'è già una prima scelta da fare: aut aut. Qual è la tua priorità?
Stare con lui, o provare a starci, o non vedere più quell'altra?
Che poi non capisco la situazione, mi viene in mente il fatto che siate tutti colleghi.
Una volta deciso, puoi benissimo attuare una strategia per farti meno male possibile.  
Di necessità si fa virtù, questo l'ho imparato dal conte e mi è stato utilissimo.
Per me, il fatto che appunto il conte sia o sia stato dall'altra parte, non mi pregiudica nulla, anzi, è una persona a me cara alle cui opinioni tengo molto. 


2) Ho imparato e sto ancora imparando (ma che fatica) a prendere coscienza che se io ragiono in un modo, modo che ritengo più giusto, non vuol dire che anche gli altri ragionino così, ma qui mi ha aiutato lo psicologo perché non so se avrei afferrato il concetto.  
E le amanti, razza senza scrupoli insieme ai traditori che abbiamo in casa, non vanno tanto per il sottile e non si premurano di certo dei partner di quelli con cui vanno a letto,figurati...hanno voluto una cosa e l'hanno presa, in virtù del libero arbitrio che tutti hanno.
Anche il tuo compagno ha questa libertà decisionale, non è un inetto, quindi ha scelto di fare quello che ha fatto, e non mi piacerebbe tanto l'idea di un lui che si è fatto così irretire dalle lusinghe di una tipa solo perché questa non mollava la presa.
Come abbiamo già detto: nessuno obbliga nessuno e se gli uomini hanno il punto debole di essere attirati dal sesso facile è bene che lo sappiano e che imparino l'autocontrollo.
Questo si impara soprattutto facendo l'errore di cascarci.
Stai tranquilla che il tuo lui girerà bene alla larga da certi personaggi, ora che ha scoperto che anche lui è vulnerabile come gli altri (oggi sono buona e non farò drastici commenti).  

3) Dillo a me!
Io ho dormito sempre su dieci guanciali perché ero convinta che, fino a che il sesso fra noi andava alla grande, non esistesse la parola tradimento, e ancora ora, non è che ci arrivi tanto...mah.

4) Ma chi è?
Alludi mica a me...io non anelo ad essere maestra e se lo sono io lo siamo tutti qui dentro, maestre e maestri perché tutti hanno qualcosa da dire e qualche esperienza da trasmettere.  
Altrimenti, che ci stiamo a fare?


----------



## Eratò (10 Dicembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Allora:
> 1) qui c'è già una prima scelta da fare: aut aut. Qual è la tua priorità?
> Stare con lui, o provare a starci, o non vedere più quell'altra?
> Che poi non capisco la situazione, mi viene in mente il fatto che siate tutti colleghi.
> ...


Non penso che alludesse a te Diletta.Era in risposta a un mio post presumo.


----------



## Diletta (10 Dicembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Tu mi ricordi a me.Si.E non scherzo.Il tradimento,i loro momenti,i loro messagi,il passato che avevano avuto in assenza mia mi era diventato un ossessione.Mi ero ammalata di brutto.Hsi voglia che mi dicessero di pensare a me,di pensare a riprendermi,mi incazzavo come una bestia."M'ha fatto tutto quel popo' di roba e non capiscono come faccio a non riprendermi?!".E via a prendermela con tutti.Tutto il mondo avevo odiato.Ferma e arrabbiata solo che io non mi tagliavo,io bevevo ed e' un atto autolesionistico anche quello.Fuori apparivo controllatissima,nessuno doveva pensare che stavo male.Con lui ne parlavamo ma qualsiasi cosa mi rispondesse non andava mai bene e giu' con nuova rabbia. Tornai dalla psichiatra.Gli raccontai tutto per filo e per segno.Guarda,mi disse,tu hai un disturbo ossessivo-compulsivo con depressione.E cominciai la terapia sia cognitivo comportamentale sia quella farmacologica.E pian pianino ne sono uscita.E invece di concentrarmi a quello che avevano fatto loro ho cominciato a concentrarmi a quello che facevo io e a cio che dovevo fare per riprendermi.O facevo cosi o avrei continuato a rotolare senza freni.Ecco che stai facendo lo stesso tu.Fossilizzata in un passato che ti e' diventato un ossessione.Vai da uno specialista,parlaci,raccontati,chiedi aiuto.Loro hanno fatto,detto,scritto,consumato.Lei sara' anche un troione.T'hanno fatto male ,molto male.Ma adesso il male lo stai facendo tu a te stessa.Te lo dico sinceramente e senza ironie e moralismi : devi combattere per uscirne.



Bellissimo post! :up:
Anche nel mio caso il "trauma" ha scaturito un disturbo ossessivo-compulsivo con depressione.
Anch'io ho fatto il tuo percorso terapeutico. Ho combattuto e lo sto ancora facendo perché mi è stato chiaro fin da subito che:
VOLEVO USCIRNE per STARE BENE.
Questo è l'obiettivo, non ce ne sono altri di pari importanza, tenendo bene a mente che senza impegno non si arriva a nulla perché dal nulla non viene nulla.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Dicembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Tu mi ricordi a me.Si.E non scherzo.Il tradimento,i loro momenti,i loro messagi,il passato che avevano avuto in assenza mia mi era diventato un ossessione.Mi ero ammalata di brutto.Hsi voglia che mi dicessero di pensare a me,di pensare a riprendermi,mi incazzavo come una bestia."M'ha fatto tutto quel popo' di roba e non capiscono come faccio a non riprendermi?!".E via a prendermela con tutti.Tutto il mondo avevo odiato.Ferma e arrabbiata solo che io non mi tagliavo,io bevevo ed e' un atto autolesionistico anche quello.Fuori apparivo controllatissima,nessuno doveva pensare che stavo male.Con lui ne parlavamo ma qualsiasi cosa mi rispondesse non andava mai bene e giu' con nuova rabbia. Tornai dalla psichiatra.Gli raccontai tutto per filo e per segno.Guarda,mi disse,tu hai un disturbo ossessivo-compulsivo con depressione.E cominciai la terapia sia cognitivo comportamentale sia quella farmacologica.E pian pianino ne sono uscita.E invece di concentrarmi a quello che avevano fatto loro ho cominciato a concentrarmi a quello che facevo io e a cio che dovevo fare per riprendermi.O facevo cosi o avrei continuato a rotolare senza freni.Ecco che stai facendo lo stesso tu.Fossilizzata in un passato che ti e' diventato un ossessione.Vai da uno specialista,parlaci,raccontati,chiedi aiuto.Loro hanno fatto,detto,scritto,consumato.Lei sara' anche un troione.T'hanno fatto male ,molto male.Ma adesso il male lo stai facendo tu a te stessa.Te lo dico sinceramente e senza ironie e moralismi : devi combattere per uscirne.


Concordo.
Concluso che hai avuto a che fare con persone che hanno sbagliato (o merde, non cambia) ora è il momento di pensare a te.


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Dicembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Tu mi ricordi a me.Si.E non scherzo.Il tradimento,i loro momenti,i loro messagi,il passato che avevano avuto in assenza mia mi era diventato un ossessione.Mi ero ammalata di brutto.Hsi voglia che mi dicessero di pensare a me,di pensare a riprendermi,mi incazzavo come una bestia."M'ha fatto tutto quel popo' di roba e non capiscono come faccio a non riprendermi?!".E via a prendermela con tutti.Tutto il mondo avevo odiato.Ferma e arrabbiata solo che io non mi tagliavo,io bevevo ed e' un atto autolesionistico anche quello.Fuori apparivo controllatissima,nessuno doveva pensare che stavo male.Con lui ne parlavamo ma qualsiasi cosa mi rispondesse non andava mai bene e giu' con nuova rabbia. Tornai dalla psichiatra.Gli raccontai tutto per filo e per segno.Guarda,mi disse,tu hai un disturbo ossessivo-compulsivo con depressione.E cominciai la terapia sia cognitivo comportamentale sia quella farmacologica.E pian pianino ne sono uscita.*E invece di concentrarmi a quello che avevano fatto loro ho cominciato a concentrarmi a quello che facevo io e a cio che dovevo fare per riprendermi.O facevo cosi o avrei continuato a rotolare senza freni.Ecco che stai facendo lo stesso tu.Fossilizzata in un passato che ti e' diventato un ossessione.Vai da uno specialista,parlaci,raccontati,chiedi aiuto.Loro hanno fatto,detto,scritto,consumato.Lei sara' anche un troione.T'hanno fatto male ,molto male.Ma adesso il male lo stai facendo tu a te stessa.Te lo dico sinceramente e senza ironie e moralismi : devi combattere per uscirne.*



Quoto e stra quoto


----------



## rewindmee (15 Dicembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo.
> Concluso che hai avuto a che fare con persone che hanno sbagliato (o merde, non cambia) ora è il momento di pensare a te.


Secondo me, il momento di pensare a se stessi è SEMPRE.
Non si può aiutare nessuno, se non ci si aiuta prima da soli...


----------



## disincantata (15 Dicembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Secondo me, il momento di pensare a se stessi è SEMPRE.
> Non si può aiutare nessuno, se non ci si aiuta prima da soli...



Ci vorrebbe sempre una va di mezzo, quando si ha famiglia.

Invece c'e' quasi sempre chi pensa agli altri, e chi si i cavoli suoi, a nostra insaputa.


----------



## newbie (16 Dicembre 2014)

Horny ha detto:


> Nuda e cruda:
> siccome per lasciarlo dovresti farti il culo,
> te la prendi con gente che non c'entra nulla.
> 
> ...


Non sai come vivo, quindi non ti permettere di darmi della fannullona o della mantenuta. 
Abbiamo  fatto scelte che, ad oggi, non permettono nè a me nè a lui di vivere  soli. Abbiamo inseguito sogni personali e soddisfatto esigenze di natura familiare perchè  sapevamo che ci saremmo sostenuti l'un l'altro. Eravamo dei privilegiati per questo, e lo sapevamo. Poi le cose sono andate come sono andate. 

Vivere con un  estraneo è uno schifo. L'ho fatto per anni, con coinquilini maschi,  femmine, italiani e stranieri dai 18 ai 50 anni. Probabilmente sono io  che "non lascio vivere", che "non mi adatto", ma mi sono trovata spesso  con persone che mi hanno creato delle situazioni di disagio: il tipo che  tiene spenti i riscaldamenti (temperatura in casa: 13 gradi costanti  & muffa ovunque), quello che lascia le mutande sporche a prendere  aria sul pavimento del bagno, quello che si attacca all'elettricità del  condominio per intascarsi i soldi delle bollette. Bene, no grazie. Se  sono ad un passo dall'isteria ora, figurarsi tornare a vivere con questa  gente.

Devo pensare a me, ed è quello che ho fatto e sto  facendo. Ti sei preso gioco di me e adesso rimani sotto il mio stesso  tetto perchè mi servi. Posso pensare a star bene solo se non mi devo  preoccupare delle necessità quotidiane. Poi, se questo implica sfogare  un po' di nervosismo di tanto in tanto....bah, non ci è mai morto  nessuno. 
E' la politica del male minore. M'avesse preso a pugni, il  male minore sarebbe stato mandarlo fuori e elemosinare soldi ai miei. Ma  ha fatto qualcosa di diverso, per cui il male minore è questo. 

Per quanto riguarda il prendersela con gente che non c'entra niente.....
Essere  incazzata con quelle che si comportano come le troia è solo la punta  dell'iceberg, e francamente mi pare pure giustificabile.
E' solo la  punta dell'iceberg perchè se incrocio una tinta, una grassa  incotechinata dentro una taglia 44, una 40enne, una vecchia senza  reggiseno e la magliettina trasparente, una con l'accento di  quella....bene, le sputerei in un occhio. Solo perchè vagamente me la  ricorda.
Se un albanese ruba, tutti gli albanesi rubano. Se una  bionda è scema, tutte le bionde sono sceme. Sono deduzioni che chiunque  fa quotidianamente e senza particolari ragioni emotive di fondo.  Razionalmente è sbagliato, ma è un fatto che i leghisti vincono le  elezioni e che le sceme dei film al 90% sono bionde. 
Bene, non ho  forse diritto anch'io a dire chiaramente che chi si comporta come il  troione non gode della mia simpatia? Razionalmente sarà sbagliato,  perchè magari tra una zompata e l'altra curi i lebbrosi del darfour. E  difatti, per quanto mi rigaurda, non critico o giudico la persona, ma il  suo comportamento specifico.

Il paragone con l'assassino non  calza. C'è l'assassino volontario, quello accidentale, quello che lo fa  per la difesa di un ideale. 
Il traditore e l'amante sono solo  volontari. L'amante, nello specifico, a cui non si richiede mai di  rendere conto delle sue azioni, vive una situazione di totale amoralità:  il suo sedurre, provarci, scopare, non è nè bene nè male, nè giusto nè  sbagliato, nè colpa nè merito. Era l'altro che se non voleva non ci  stava. L'assassino paga, l'amante non paga mai.  
Il tradito deve  comprendere che è stato un errore, perchè siamo umani e gli umani  sbagliano. Il traditore ha diritto ad essere un umano fallace
Ma  l'amante non accetta di essere stato un errore e si ripara dietro a quel  "se non voleva non ci stava": qui il traditore non ha più diritto allo  sbaglio: se fa quello che fa è perchè lo vuole, non perchè è stato  indotto (dagli ormoni e da un organo genitale ben sventolato) a fare  quello che ha fatto. Io, amante, sono una persona e come tale non posso  certo considerarmi un errore. E che diavolo! Un essere umano è  perfettamente in grado di controllarsi, se vuole. Se non lo fa è perchè   non vuole, quindi io non sono nè colpevole, nè un errore.

Il  troione potrebbe essere una qsi di voi che scrive qui, che dispensa  consigli e saggezze sul relazionarsi col partner, che dice che "mica è  colpa sua", che racconta di quanto è bello sollazzarsi tutta via, che si  comporta come se lei non avesse fatto niente di male a nessuno. E  questo mi fa imbestialire. L'idea del bigliettino nel portafoglio del  partner non è male, magari con scritto il nick che si usa qui...sai mai  che A scopra che il suo sextoyB è il compagno di C, con cui A si è  prodigato in consigli su come mollare/controllare/perdonare B.   

Per  il resto, ho un disturbo post traumatico da stress. Non posso curarlo  coi farmaci per ora, perchè stiamo facendo altre analisi per indagare  qualche altro problema che s'è presentato.


----------



## Diletta (16 Dicembre 2014)

newbie ha detto:


> Non sai come vivo, quindi non ti permettere di darmi della fannullona o della mantenuta.
> Abbiamo  fatto scelte che, ad oggi, non permettono nè a me nè a lui di vivere  soli. Abbiamo inseguito sogni personali e soddisfatto esigenze di natura familiare perchè  sapevamo che ci saremmo sostenuti l'un l'altro. Eravamo dei privilegiati per questo, e lo sapevamo. Poi le cose sono andate come sono andate.
> 
> Vivere con un  estraneo è uno schifo. L'ho fatto per anni, con coinquilini maschi,  femmine, italiani e stranieri dai 18 ai 50 anni. Probabilmente sono io  che "non lascio vivere", che "non mi adatto", ma mi sono trovata spesso  con persone che mi hanno creato delle situazioni di disagio: il tipo che  tiene spenti i riscaldamenti (temperatura in casa: 13 gradi costanti  & muffa ovunque), quello che lascia le mutande sporche a prendere  aria sul pavimento del bagno, quello che si attacca all'elettricità del  condominio per intascarsi i soldi delle bollette. Bene, no grazie. Se  sono ad un passo dall'isteria ora, figurarsi tornare a vivere con questa  gente.
> ...



Ecco, questa frase è l'emblema della fine di un amore.
Te la posso concedere perché capisco la tua rabbia e perché è passato poco tempo.

Anch'io ho fatto strada facendo questa tua valutazione mirando al "meno peggio".
E anche a me fa comodo, figuriamoci poi con la famiglia, ma ammettiamolo che si tratta di una affermazione agghiacciante.
Qui di amore temo che ce ne sia più pochetto...(lo sto dicendo a me come a te).


----------



## disincantata (16 Dicembre 2014)

Non ti ha dato della fannullona o mantenuta, ma tutto il resto che hai scritto   e' allucinante.
Ti ha detto che lasciandolo dovresti darti da fare molto di piu'. 

La troia di mio marito somiglia in maniera allucinante ad una amica  di mia figlia, stentavo  a credere all'unica foto che ho visto, dovrei odiare l'amica di mia figlia che e' una splendida ragazza?

Assurdo dai.

Da che mondo e' mondo uomini e donne tradiscono, oggi quasi alla pari, e troveranno sempre donne ed uomini disposti a farlo con loro.

Ci dovrebbe essere solo un galateo nel fare l'amante,  uomo o donna che sia. 

Io non generalizzerei  mai e poi mai.

Ci sono persone indegne di fare pure l'amante.  SERVIREBBE un corso.:rotfl:

Se l'amante di mio marito non mi avesse scritto e telefonato per me non esisterebbe. Me la prenderei solo con lui, come poi ho fatto in ogni caso. 

Riguardo al mio amico certo che e' stata una scelta, consapevole, pensata e ripensata  e  la rifarei. Molto molto prima. 
Tu vuoi giustificare lui e sei libera di farlo, non attaccarti ad altri.
Sul fatto della convenienza a stare insieme  ci puo' stare, basta essere chiari.  Mi servi, ti uso. 

Stai bene?

E' l'unica cosa che conta.


----------



## Diletta (16 Dicembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non ti ha dato della fannullona o mantenuta, ma tutto il resto che hai scritto   e' allucinante.
> Ti ha detto che lasciandolo dovresti darti da fare molto di piu'.
> 
> La troia di mio marito somiglia in maniera allucinante ad una amica  di mia figlia, stentavo  a credere all'unica foto che ho visto, dovrei odiare l'amica di mia figlia che e' una splendida ragazza?
> ...




Disi, sei il mio mito, il mio mentore!
Sei una donna fortissima, hai capito come si vive a questo mondo, io sono ancora indietro, ma devo imparare, voglio imparare!


----------



## disincantata (16 Dicembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Disi, sei il mio mito, il mio mentore!
> Sei una donna fortissima, hai capito come si vive a questo mondo, io sono ancora indietro, ma devo imparare, voglio imparare!



Hai tutto il tempo. Devi solo sentirtela,  pensare a te e dimenticare  tutto il resto.


----------



## Palladiano (16 Dicembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Hai tutto il tempo. Devi solo sentirtela,  pensare a te e dimenticare  tutto il resto.


D'accordissimo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Dicembre 2014)

newbie ha detto:


> Non sai come vivo, quindi non ti permettere di darmi della fannullona o della mantenuta.
> Abbiamo fatto scelte che, ad oggi, non permettono nè a me nè a lui di vivere soli. Abbiamo inseguito sogni personali e soddisfatto esigenze di natura familiare perchè sapevamo che ci saremmo sostenuti l'un l'altro. Eravamo dei privilegiati per questo, e lo sapevamo. Poi le cose sono andate come sono andate.
> 
> Vivere con un estraneo è uno schifo. L'ho fatto per anni, con coinquilini maschi, femmine, italiani e stranieri dai 18 ai 50 anni. Probabilmente sono io che "non lascio vivere", che "non mi adatto", ma mi sono trovata spesso con persone che mi hanno creato delle situazioni di disagio: il tipo che tiene spenti i riscaldamenti (temperatura in casa: 13 gradi costanti & muffa ovunque), quello che lascia le mutande sporche a prendere aria sul pavimento del bagno, quello che si attacca all'elettricità del condominio per intascarsi i soldi delle bollette. Bene, no grazie. Se sono ad un passo dall'isteria ora, figurarsi tornare a vivere con questa gente.
> ...


MHHHH.  capisco. hai sofferto. e con un disturbo post traumatico da stress non sei neppure pienamente responsabile delle tue reazioni, quindi puoi permetterti qualunque cosa.
Puoi permetterti di entrare in una comunità dove chi si è preso la briga di spendere il suo tempo per risponderti in questo 3d non ne mette in tasca nulla ma cerca di aiutarti... ma siccome ti ricorda il babau le puoi pure dare della troia, tanto tu hai il disturbo post traumatico da stress...
E non importa se qui dentro ti si sta dicendo: non è stato facile per un sacco di gente capire che se vuoi superarle certe cose, hai bisogno proprio di chi te le fa vedere in modo diverso, non di quelli che ti dicono quanto hai ragione, e quanto sei stata brava tu, e quanto è stato stronzo lui, perchè 'ste cose te le dici pure senza l'aiuto di nessuno.
Eh, ma tu sai dov'è la verità, dove sono il bene e il male che come l'acqua e l'olio non si mischiano mai.
Eh già. 
Me cojoni.


----------



## Vincent Vega (16 Dicembre 2014)

newbie ha detto:


> Non sai come vivo, quindi non ti permettere di darmi della fannullona o della mantenuta.
> Abbiamo fatto scelte che, ad oggi, non permettono nè a me nè a lui di vivere soli. Abbiamo inseguito sogni personali e soddisfatto esigenze di natura familiare perchè sapevamo che ci saremmo sostenuti l'un l'altro. Eravamo dei privilegiati per questo, e lo sapevamo. Poi le cose sono andate come sono andate.
> 
> Vivere con un estraneo è uno schifo. L'ho fatto per anni, con coinquilini maschi, femmine, italiani e stranieri dai 18 ai 50 anni. Probabilmente sono io che "non lascio vivere", che "non mi adatto", ma mi sono trovata spesso con persone che mi hanno creato delle situazioni di disagio: il tipo che tiene spenti i riscaldamenti (temperatura in casa: 13 gradi costanti & muffa ovunque), quello che lascia le mutande sporche a prendere aria sul pavimento del bagno, quello che si attacca all'elettricità del condominio per intascarsi i soldi delle bollette. Bene, no grazie. Se sono ad un passo dall'isteria ora, figurarsi tornare a vivere con questa gente.
> ...


Deduco che il mio post sull'invitarti a ragionare su te stessa ("sarò forse talmente pesante che pur di un attimo di pausa costui si fa la cicciona decadente, patetica ed infetta?"), e sul tuo uomo, cade nel vuoto. Come anticipato, pace sia.
Ma i neretti sono indicativi:
1) prima hai spesso una miriade di interventi, per dirci quanto lo ami e quanto è speciale. Ma che proprio la manifestata fallacia ti creava problemi. Oggi ci dici che "ti serve". Ben diverso da "lo amo";
2) credo che chi ha compiuto il parallelo con l'omicida, si riferisse al TRADITORE, non all'amante. Ergo: indagare sui motivi che lo hanno spinto a cornificare una donna bella, fedele, completa, dolce, dai mille interessi. Ma ovviamente, a te interessa la sciaquetta/troia/patetica;
3) non sono le persone "gli errori". Ma un errore sarebbe la scopata. Ovvero un'azione. Il tuo lui, con la complicità di chi ha condiviso lussuria e anche un prolungato cunnilingus a quanto pare, ha compiuto consapevolmente un'azione. Che ritiene oggi un errore. L'azione, non la persona (per quanto patetica e strizzata in una taglia sottodimensionata).

Ora, rinnovo il mio invito. Ma tu cosa pensi di un uomo che non solo tradisce, ma si infetta, si fa beccare, e alzando le mani dice: "_le ho detto di no per un anno..ehm, si..e poi non volevo...ehm, si..e poi hai letto le lettere? No perchè a me fa schifo, è patetica, bisunta, stupida, mica un angelo come te_!!"
Perchè a me tanto uomo non pare. E la storia - se vera - lo squalifica. Se invece (come penso) è la versione per placare la tua furia (perchè io non ho mai leccato una figa schifosa - patetica - bisunta di un cesso stupido ed odioso...)..beh, ritorna alle domande del mio post precedente.


----------



## Dalida (16 Dicembre 2014)

newbie ha detto:


> Non sai come vivo, quindi non ti permettere di darmi della fannullona o della mantenuta.
> Abbiamo  fatto scelte che, ad oggi, non permettono nè a me nè a lui di vivere  soli. Abbiamo inseguito sogni personali e soddisfatto esigenze di natura familiare perchè  sapevamo che ci saremmo sostenuti l'un l'altro. Eravamo dei privilegiati per questo, e lo sapevamo. Poi le cose sono andate come sono andate.
> 
> Vivere con un  estraneo è uno schifo. L'ho fatto per anni, con coinquilini maschi,  femmine, italiani e stranieri dai 18 ai 50 anni. Probabilmente sono io  che "non lascio vivere", che "non mi adatto", ma mi sono trovata spesso  con persone che mi hanno creato delle situazioni di disagio: il tipo che  tiene spenti i riscaldamenti (temperatura in casa: 13 gradi costanti  & muffa ovunque), quello che lascia le mutande sporche a prendere  aria sul pavimento del bagno, quello che si attacca all'elettricità del  condominio per intascarsi i soldi delle bollette. Bene, no grazie. Se  sono ad un passo dall'isteria ora, figurarsi tornare a vivere con questa  gente.
> ...


newbie, con tutto il dovuto rispetto, ma cosa cazzo stai dicendo?
nessuno ti ha dato della fannullona o della mantenuta, ce lo hai letto perché sei incazzata nera e cerchi qualcuno con cui prendertela. 
cosa significa che l'amante non paga mai? guarda che qua mica governano i talebani e no, non si paga l'amoralità, poiché di morale ognuno ha la sua. è una conquista dell'umanità non una sfortuna. 
cos'è quello sproloquio sulla grassa incotechinata ecc.? ma che roba è?
un disturbo post-traumatico da stress andrebbe curato in fretta, ma per te stessa non per gli altri, se non capisci questo continuerai a stare in questo modo, cioè arrabbiata e senza lucidità.


----------



## Nicka (16 Dicembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> 2) credo che chi ha compiuto il parallelo con l'omicida, si riferisse al TRADITORE, non all'amante. Ergo: indagare sui motivi che lo hanno spinto a cornificare una donna bella, fedele, completa, dolce, dai mille interessi. Ma ovviamente, a te interessa la sciaquetta/troia/patetica;


Il parallelo l'ho fatto io (una delle troie...): quello che volevo dire è semplicemente che cambiando l'ordine degli addendi il risultato non cambia. Il risultato è che alla fine ci scappa il morto, sono tutti assassini, tutti in maniera - a mio avviso - diversi. 
Sono giustificazioni? Assolutamente no.
Ma io non tollero che si dica che un uomo adulto e nel pieno delle sue facoltà è stato circuito da una di quelle troie patetiche. Questo per me significa essersi scelte un uomo di merda...e allora mettiamoci anche una bella fetta di responsabilità della persona tradita (la sto forzatamente esagerando). 
Non esiste un uomo (o una donna) che si fa abbindolare...e se esiste è un grandissimo coglione...e se è un grandissimo coglione di cosa ci lamentiamo?
Mi viene proprio l'orticaria...
E' vero, esistono quelle veramente stronze e che per quanto mi riguarda dovrebbero sparire dalla faccia della terra, ma non sono tutte di quella pasta...ed esistono uomini veramente piccoli che basta che gli sventolino sotto al naso una patata bagnata che si fanno obnubilare in tempo zero..."ah ma ci ha provato lei eh!!" che stronzata.
Mi rendo conto che però aprire gli occhi sulla persona che abbiamo accanto è ben più difficile che prendere un'intera categoria di persone e buttar merda addosso senza un reale motivo...che poi alla fine è solo un metodo di sfogo...
E allora che si sfoghi.


----------



## Vincent Vega (16 Dicembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il parallelo l'ho fatto io (una delle troie...): quello che volevo dire è semplicemente che cambiando l'ordine degli addendi il risultato non cambia. Il risultato è che alla fine ci scappa il morto, sono tutti assassini, tutti in maniera - a mio avviso - diversi.
> Sono giustificazioni? Assolutamente no.
> Ma io non tollero che si dica che un uomo adulto e nel pieno delle sue facoltà è stato circuito da una di quelle troie patetiche. Questo per me significa essersi scelte un uomo di merda...e allora mettiamoci anche una bella fetta di responsabilità della persona tradita (la sto forzatamente esagerando).
> Non esiste un uomo (o una donna) che si fa abbindolare...e se esiste è un grandissimo coglione...e se è un grandissimo coglione di cosa ci lamentiamo?
> ...


Ho ragionato come te.
E l'ultimo capoverso mi pare conclusione unanime. La versione di lui è assolutamente inverosimile, accondiscendente, di comodo. Se fosse vera, lui è un vermiciattolo. Ma non è vera, e quindi è solo un bugiardo che aveva bisogno di un'ora d'aria...


----------



## Tebe (18 Dicembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Deduco che il mio post sull'invitarti a ragionare su te stessa ("sarò forse talmente pesante che pur di un attimo di pausa costui si fa la cicciona decadente, patetica ed infetta?"), e sul tuo uomo, cade nel vuoto. Come anticipato, pace sia.
> Ma i neretti sono indicativi:
> 1) prima hai spesso una miriade di interventi, per dirci quanto lo ami e quanto è speciale. Ma che proprio la manifestata fallacia ti creava problemi. Oggi ci dici che "ti serve". Ben diverso da "lo amo";
> 2) credo che chi ha compiuto il parallelo con l'omicida, si riferisse al TRADITORE, non all'amante. Ergo: indagare sui motivi che lo hanno spinto a cornificare una donna bella, fedele, completa, dolce, dai mille interessi. Ma ovviamente, a te interessa la sciaquetta/troia/patetica;
> ...




:inlove:


----------



## Tebe (18 Dicembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> MHHHH.  capisco. hai sofferto. e con un disturbo post traumatico da stress non sei neppure pienamente responsabile delle tue reazioni, quindi puoi permetterti qualunque cosa.
> Puoi permetterti di entrare in una comunità dove chi si è preso la briga di spendere il suo tempo per risponderti in questo 3d non ne mette in tasca nulla ma cerca di aiutarti... ma siccome ti ricorda il babau le puoi pure dare della troia, tanto tu hai il disturbo post traumatico da stress...
> E non importa se qui dentro ti si sta dicendo: non è stato facile per un sacco di gente capire che se vuoi superarle certe cose, hai bisogno proprio di chi te le fa vedere in modo diverso, non di quelli che ti dicono quanto hai ragione, e quanto sei stata brava tu, e quanto è stato stronzo lui, perchè 'ste cose te le dici pure senza l'aiuto di nessuno.
> Eh, ma tu sai dov'è la verità, dove sono il bene e il male che come l'acqua e l'olio non si mischiano mai.
> ...


----------



## Divì (18 Dicembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> MHHHH.  capisco. hai sofferto. e con un disturbo post traumatico da stress non sei neppure pienamente responsabile delle tue reazioni, quindi puoi permetterti qualunque cosa.
> Puoi permetterti di entrare in una comunità dove chi si è preso la briga di spendere il suo tempo per risponderti in questo 3d non ne mette in tasca nulla ma cerca di aiutarti... ma siccome ti ricorda il babau le puoi pure dare della troia, tanto tu hai il disturbo post traumatico da stress...
> E non importa se qui dentro ti si sta dicendo: non è stato facile per un sacco di gente capire che se vuoi superarle certe cose, hai bisogno proprio di chi te le fa vedere in modo diverso, non di quelli che ti dicono quanto hai ragione, e quanto sei stata brava tu, e quanto è stato stronzo lui, perchè 'ste cose te le dici pure senza l'aiuto di nessuno.
> Eh, ma tu sai dov'è la verità, dove sono il bene e il male che come l'acqua e l'olio non si mischiano mai.
> ...


:up::up::up::up:


----------



## newbie (29 Dicembre 2014)

Buongiorno e buoni ultimi giorni dell'anno

Non riesco a rispondere alle domande, scusa. Non riesco a spiegarmi bene recentemente.

Ho  fatto delle analisi e i problemi di rabbia, peso, ecc erano causati non  solo da emotivi, ma anche da tiroide, che erano "campanello di allarme"  per ...altro. Non sono matta 
 Dovevo prenderla per tempo, ma pensavo che fossero  solo conseguenze dello stato d'animo, non pensavo di doverle dire a qualcuno.
Almeno adesso  prendo delle medicine...però le cambieremo, mal di testa sempre!! E ho  qualche difficoltà a parlare mi dicono, scusa.

Il problema è che sono contenta e stanca, e questo non è un bene. Dovrei arrabbiarmi e reagire forte. 

Sono contenta perchè i due fatti hanno trovato senso l'uno nell'altro. 
La  scelta di restare con lui è stata giusta perchè mi fa sentire bene.  Fortunatamente non devo ragionare sul futuro, è stato un sollievo, non  avrà tempo per farmi stare male ancora. 
Sarebbe stato più triste se  il problema di salute fosse stato l'anno scorso: sarei dispiaciuta a  lasciare il mio "mondo bello". Il mondo bello è dentro di noi, è il  mondo dove tutti i problemi si risolvono perchè tutti regalano l'acqua a  tutti. Io non l'ho più trovato, ma per fortuna l'ho vissuto più a lungo  di molti. 

Il mio amore è forte, ha più sensi di colpa adesso.  Spero passino, lui deve restare e combattere, non credo abbia ritrovato  il suo mondo bello. Nessuno ti protegge e protegge le tue cose importanti. Se il tuo cuore serve a qualcuno, lo ruberà.

Sarebbe stato meglio se avesse incontrato una donna donna vera e si fosse innamorato? 

Per questa volta è andata così, prima bene. poi ho rovinato tutto. Spero vada meglio la prossima.

ciao,
buon anno.


----------



## Eratò (29 Dicembre 2014)

newbie ha detto:


> Buongiorno e buoni ultimi giorni dell'anno
> 
> Non riesco a rispondere alle domande, scusa. Non riesco a spiegarmi bene recentemente.
> 
> ...


In bocca al lupo newbie...vedrai che supererete tutto alla fine un passo per volta.Mantieni questo spirito,mi sembri più  ottimista ed equilibrata.Buon anno


----------



## Diletta (29 Dicembre 2014)

newbie ha detto:


> Buongiorno e buoni ultimi giorni dell'anno
> 
> Non riesco a rispondere alle domande, scusa. Non riesco a spiegarmi bene recentemente.
> 
> ...



...scusa, ma io non ho capito.
- Stai bene con lui quindi la scelta di rimanere è stata giusta.
E questo è chiaro.
- Non avrà tempo (chi, lui?) per farmi stare male ancora.
Boh: non capisco cosa vuoi dire...

Comunque buon anno anche a te!


----------



## Divì (29 Dicembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...scusa, ma io non ho capito.
> - Stai bene con lui quindi la scelta di rimanere è stata giusta.
> E questo è chiaro.
> - Non avrà tempo (chi, lui?) per farmi stare male ancora.
> ...


Io invece credo di aver capito e spero di aver capito male ..... o che non sia vero.


----------



## Eratò (29 Dicembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> Io invece credo di aver capito e spero di aver capito male ..... o che non sia vero.


E cioè? No anzi non spiegare...Mi sa che adesso ho capito mentre forse prima non avevo capito un tubo:singleeye:Spero che non sia cosi....


----------



## Divì (29 Dicembre 2014)

Eratò ha detto:


> E cioè? No anzi non spiegare...Mi sa che adesso ho capito mentre forse prima non avevo capito un tubo:singleeye:Spero che non sia cosi....


----------



## Dalida (29 Dicembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> Io invece credo di aver capito e spero di aver capito male ..... o che non sia vero.


io non ho capito. c'è qualche sottinteso?


----------



## drusilla (29 Dicembre 2014)

Cazzenger New spiegati non ci lasciare così io ti leggevo più contenta (anche se per l'effetto dei farmaci) ma come al solito non ho capito un tubo!!


----------



## lolapal (29 Dicembre 2014)

newbie ha detto:


> Buongiorno e buoni ultimi giorni dell'anno
> 
> Non riesco a rispondere alle domande, scusa. Non riesco a spiegarmi bene recentemente.
> 
> ...


Tu sei una donna vera!
Non ti arrendere!
Un abbraccio forte e tenero...


----------



## Horny (29 Dicembre 2014)

*Cara new*

Abbi il massimo della cura per te stessa.
Un abbraccio, per quanto possa servire,
solidale.


----------



## ivanl (30 Dicembre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> Io invece credo di aver capito e spero di aver capito male ..... o che non sia vero.


ah, cazzo...riletta alla luce di questo commento, assume altro significato...speriamo di aver capito male...


----------



## Diletta (30 Dicembre 2014)

*Insomma...*

anche se sperate di aver capito male, volete spiegare anche a chi, come me, non ci ha capito un tubo?!


----------



## Horny (30 Dicembre 2014)

New, se vorrà, ci darà lei le spiegazioni più efficaci
alle perplessità insorte.

forza new, un inutile 'pacca sulla spalla' 
virtuale, cara.


----------



## Palladiano (1 Gennaio 2015)

Ma è malato? Muore?
Boh


----------



## Simy (1 Gennaio 2015)

ma che è successo?


----------



## disincantata (1 Gennaio 2015)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Ma è malato? Muore?
> Boh



Malata caso mai.  Credo  parli di lei.  Credo. IO NON sopporto chi dice e non dice. Taci se non vuoi che si sappia. Boh


----------



## Horny (1 Gennaio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Malata caso mai.  Credo  parli di lei.  Credo. IO NON sopporto chi dice e non dice. Taci se non vuoi che si sappia. Boh


credo fosse solo confusa sul suo stato di salute e sulla sua situazione sentimentale.
però si stà curando.
forse ora sente il bisogno del compagno vicino,
e finalmente gli ha detto/lui ha capito che
qualcosa di serio nella salute di lei non va.


----------



## Diletta (2 Gennaio 2015)

*Cavolo*

ora ho letto anch'io fra le righe...
Speriamo che abbia esagerato per via del suo stato emotivo scosso.
Quando i nostri cari compagni ci fanno quei "regali" perdiamo anche un po' di lucidità.
Ma poi la riprendiamo...e sono guai per loro!


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Gennaio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ora ho letto anch'io fra le righe...
> Speriamo che abbia esagerato per via del suo stato emotivo scosso.
> Quando i nostri cari compagni ci fanno quei "regali" perdiamo anche un po' di lucidità.
> Ma poi la riprendiamo...e sono guai per loro!


Per te sto poi quand'è che arriverebbe?


----------



## Diletta (3 Gennaio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Per te sto poi quand'è che arriverebbe?




...è arrivato!


----------



## Leda (21 Gennaio 2015)

Newbie dove sei?
Come stai?


----------



## lolapal (21 Gennaio 2015)

Olimpia ha detto:


> Newbie dove sei?
> Come stai?


Ciao e benvenuta 

Ci penso anche io ogni tanto a questa utente, che ha colpito un po' tutti...

Posso chiederti perché questa discussione ti ha interessata così tanto?


----------



## Leda (21 Gennaio 2015)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ciao e benvenuta
> 
> Ci penso anche io ogni tanto a questa utente, che ha colpito un po' tutti...
> 
> Posso chiederti perché questa discussione ti ha interessata così tanto?



Grazie e ciao anche a te!
Ho seguito la discussione dall'inizio (è da un po' che leggo) e lei mi è stata subito simpatica. Incazzata come una biscia, disinteressata a risultare simpatica, non disposta a fare concessioni compromissorie e lucida come una lama d'acciaio. Non ultimo, scrive in una prosa meravigliosa.

Mi è parso di capire che non stia bene e mi farebbe piacere che ci facesse sapere di sè.
Anzi, approfitto dell'occasione per mandarle un grosso in bocca al lupo per tutto.


----------



## lolapal (21 Gennaio 2015)

Olimpia ha detto:


> Grazie e ciao anche a te!
> Ho seguito la discussione dall'inizio (è da un po' che leggo) e lei mi è stata subito simpatica. Incazzata come una biscia, disinteressata a risultare simpatica, non disposta a fare concessioni compromissorie e lucida come una lama d'acciaio. Non ultimo, scrive in una prosa meravigliosa.
> 
> Mi è parso di capire che non stia bene e mi farebbe piacere che ci facesse sapere di sè.
> Anzi, approfitto dell'occasione per mandarle un grosso in bocca al lupo per tutto.



Sì. Piacerebbe anche a me sapere come sta...


----------



## Eratò (21 Gennaio 2015)

Olimpia ha detto:


> Grazie e ciao anche a te!
> Ho seguito la discussione dall'inizio (è da un po' che leggo) e lei mi è stata subito simpatica. Incazzata come una biscia, disinteressata a risultare simpatica, non disposta a fare concessioni compromissorie e lucida come una lama d'acciaio. Non ultimo, scrive in una prosa meravigliosa.
> 
> Mi è parso di capire che non stia bene e mi farebbe piacere che ci facesse sapere di sè.
> Anzi, approfitto dell'occasione per mandarle un grosso in bocca al lupo per tutto.


Benvenuta.L'autolesionismo è  il completo contrario della lucidità.


----------



## Dalida (21 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Benvenuta.L'autolesionismo è  il completo contrario della lucidità.


quoto.


----------



## Leda (21 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Benvenuta.L'autolesionismo è  il completo contrario della lucidità.





Dalida ha detto:


> quoto.


Ne convengo. L'ho trovata lucida nel descrivere ciò che prova e che pensa. Le azioni, o meglio alcune azioni, rivelavano uno scollamento. Ma le menti acute spesso si scollano. Spero che nel suo caso sia stato solo per un breve periodo di sofferenza estrema.
Grazie per il benvenuta 

Anche di Solenero mi sarebbe piaciuto sapere qualcosa, ma il suo thread è chiuso...
Mi sono appassionata ad alcune vicende, si capisce?


----------



## Eratò (21 Gennaio 2015)

Olimpia ha detto:


> Ne convengo. L'ho trovata lucida nel descrivere ciò che prova e che pensa. Le azioni, o meglio alcune azioni, rivelavano uno scollamento. Ma le menti acute spesso si scollano. Spero che nel suo caso sia stato solo per un breve periodo di sofferenza estrema.
> Grazie per il benvenuta
> 
> Anche di Solenero mi sarebbe piaciuto sapere qualcosa, ma il suo thread è chiuso...
> Mi sono appassionata ad alcune vicende, si capisce?


Non voglio generalizzare.Ma quando si subisce un tradimento non si ci dimentica neanche di un piccolo dettaglio...Ci si ricorda di tutto e si arriva a sviscerare ogni singolo momento prima della scoperta...Anzi ci si ricorda un pò  troppo e si analizza molto a volte fino allo sfinimento creando un ossessione e un circolo vizioso pericoloso.Non c'entra essere menti acute o meno...


----------



## Leda (22 Gennaio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Non voglio generalizzare.Ma quando si subisce un tradimento non si ci dimentica neanche di un piccolo dettaglio...Ci si ricorda di tutto e si arriva a sviscerare ogni singolo momento prima della scoperta...Anzi ci si ricorda un pò  troppo e si analizza molto a volte fino allo sfinimento creando un ossessione e un circolo vizioso pericoloso.Non c'entra essere menti acute o meno...


Sono d'accordo. Nemmeno io volevo generalizzare, infatti. Mi è stato chiesto perché mi ha incuriosito la storia di Newbie e io ho risposto: mi ha affascinata la lucidità della sua rabbia e il modo in cui si esprime. 
Mi sono fatta l'idea che non sia solo in preda al pensiero ossessivo post-tradimento, ma che lo filtri con una testa molto particolare. Ma, ovviamente, è solo una mia interpretazione molto a pelle; tanto è bastato, però, per farmela risultare simpatica.


----------



## Eratò (22 Gennaio 2015)

Olimpia ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo. Nemmeno io volevo generalizzare, infatti. Mi è stato chiesto perché mi ha incuriosito la storia di Newbie e io ho risposto: mi ha affascinata la lucidità della sua rabbia e il modo in cui si esprime.
> Mi sono fatta l'idea che non sia solo in preda al pensiero ossessivo post-tradimento, ma che lo filtri con una testa molto particolare. Ma, ovviamente, è solo una mia interpretazione molto a pelle; tanto è bastato, però, per farmela risultare simpatica.


Newbie è  una donna molto ferita che ha bisogno di aiuto per superare i suoi fantasmi e per ritrovare la sua strada e la sua lucidità.Spero che prima o poi ci dia delle notizie.Intanto prenditi tempo e raccontaci di te quando vorrai...


----------



## Irrisoluto (2 Febbraio 2015)

Solo leggendo questa storia, mi sono reso conto di quanto amore possa esserci in una relazione. 
Mi sono reso conto che le mie convinzioni sedicenti amorali mi hanno ostacolato nella ricerca di un rapporto vero, profondo, in cui si soffre con la profondità con la quale può soffrire una donna tradita.
Grazie per la tua testimonianza e soprattutto per la qualità umana che trasudano le tue parole.

Vorrei permenttermi di darti un solo piccolo consiglio, che poi non è un consiglio perché non sono certo nella condizione di darne.

Magari, prova a pensare che in tanti, credo, leggendo la tua tua storia, hanno sentito sopra ogni cosa la bellezza del tuo rapporto, la profondità dei tuoi sentimenti. 
Io, almeno, ho dimenticato che si stava parlando di un tradimento e ho sentito solo quello che mi è parso, comunque, nonostante tutto, semplicemente Amore.


----------



## drusilla (2 Febbraio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Solo leggendo questa storia, mi sono reso conto di quanto amore possa esserci in una relazione.
> Mi sono reso conto che le mie convinzioni sedicenti amorali mi hanno ostacolato nella ricerca di un rapporto vero, profondo, in cui si soffre con la profondità con la quale può soffrire una donna tradita.
> Grazie per la tua testimonianza e soprattutto per la qualità umana che trasudano le tue parole.
> 
> ...



"Bella del Signore" è un libro dello scrittore francese Albert Cohen . Si svolge in Francia intorno al 1930, e narra la storia di una passione totale fra un uomo ed una donna.
Ariane, moglie del funzionario Adrien, è una giovane donna bellissima . Si è ormai stancata del suo matrimonio, e di quel marito così innamorato di lei; mentre Adrien riesce a fare carriera nel suo lavoro, lei incontra Solal, alto funzionario politico, superiore di Adrien, fra l'altro. Solal è di origine ebrea ed è molto avvenente.
Tra i due scoppia una passione travolgente, che li porta a lasciare tutto e tutti per scappare insieme. Comincia così la loro vita in comune, fra alberghi e case lussuose; vengono descritti i loro continui e passionali incontri, durante i quali niente può essere lasciato al caso, tutto deve essere perfetto, dai vestiti all'arredamento delle stanze… *la loro passione deve essere esteticamente perfetta, nulla può e deve turbarla*…
Ma, come quasi sempre accade, pian piano ed impercettibilmente la passione finisce; i due cominciano ad annoiarsi insieme, anche perché vivono isolati dal resto del mondo in quanto la società "bene" di cui facevano parte ormai li disprezza , poiché sono due amanti irregolari, e quindi la gente cosiddetta "normale" non li accetta. Hanno solo sé stessi su cui contare; quindi tentano in tutti i modi di risvegliare la loro passione così perfetta ed assoluta; ma ogni tentativo è ormai inutile. Arrivano ad escogitare stratagemmi e giochini di vario genere, vivono di bugie ed inganni, arrivano perfino a farsi del male, per potersi poi riabbracciare con trasporto…ma non ottengono nulla…
Il loro vero problema è che non accettano di trasformare la loro grande passione in una storia tranquilla e normale, dove possano finalmente essere sé stessi, senza dover recitare a tutti i costi una parte, che ormai sentono stretta e fuori luogo. *La consapevolezza di non sentirsi più eccezionali, li porterà a conseguenze drammatiche*; ma del resto, un epilogo così estremo come quello di questo romanzo è forse l'unico possibile per una storia di questo tipo…
Il libro è molto bello e tragico, benché in certi capitoli lo scrittore si soffermi un po' troppo su determinate scene o sui monologhi interiori dei personaggi, rallentando così l'andamento della vicenda; è anche molto divertente, soprattutto nei punti in cui presenta la società di quei tempi e l'asservimento al potere, ad esempio da parte di Adrien, che sembra uno scolaretto a bocca aperta quando si trova al cospetto dei "potenti". Questi comportamenti sono comunque sempre attuali, anche ai giorni nostri - ed in ogni epoca storica, direi…
Ciò che balza prepotentemente agli occhi leggendo questo libro è il modo di concepire l'amore da parte dei due protagonisti principali: un amore che si nutre di dettagli, un amore che bada molto all'esteriorità, e *che deve per forza essere "eccezionale"*…In realtà, soprattutto Solal *vorrebbe che non fosse sempre tutto così perfetto; sa che amerebbe Ariane anche se lei non fosse sempre impeccabile e stupenda*…e ad un certo punto, quando la loro passione si è affievolita, per non farla annoiare escogita qualsiasi espediente perché lei si senta sempre amata con lo stesso identico trasporto degli inizi…proprio perché le vuole bene, e non desidera vederla sperduta, senza la loro grande passione…


----------



## Jim Cain (2 Febbraio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Nooo!
> Che chi si è fatto più esperienze è più "tranquillo", meno soggetto a sollecitazioni esterne.
> Ma questa è la scoperta dell'acqua calda!


Verissimissimo.


----------

